# أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني



## avram (7 يناير 2008)

أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني

هل تعتقد أنه عندما يؤجه آب رسالة لأبنه الطفل، هل يقدم له رسالة بمعايير الطفولة، أم يُقدم له رسالة بها بعض معايير النضوج والرجولة لكئ يّقترب بأبنه خطوة نحو الرجولة والنضوج التي عليها الآب ؟
هل تعتقد أن وجه عظيم رسالة إلى شخص عادي يّقدم له في الرسالة كل المعايير العادية، أم يحاول أن يرتقيء بالشخص العادي خطوة نحو العظمة ؟
وماذا إذ وجه فليسوف رسالة، الأ تظهر معايير الفلسلفة والفليسفوف في رسالته؟
والآن دعونا نُفكر بحيادية وموضوعية
عندما يُرسل الله رسالة للبشر، هل يّقدم لهم الرسالة حسب المقاييس البشرية العادية، أم يرتقي بالبشر خطوة نحو معايير ومقاييس الله ؟
إليس رسالة الله لكي تُغير في مفاهمينا ومعايرنا الطبيعية البشرية وتخطو بنا خطوة نحو القّرب من معايير الله !!!!!!!!!!!!!؟

والآن دعونا نتامل في المعايير والمقاييس التي جاء بها الإسلام ونكتشف الحقيقة

*في المحبة:*
يقتصر الإسلام في تعاليمه عن المحبة فقط لأخوته في الإسلام والذين يُحبونه.
هل هذا مقياس إنساني أم مقياس إلهي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شئ طبيعي جداً أن يُحب الشخص الذي يُحبه والذي يتفق معه في العقيدة والفكر والرأئ.
أشر البشر، الزناة والقتلة والمتكبرين والفاسقين يُحبون من يتفق معم ويُحبهم. فما الجديد وما الرقئ الذي أرتقئ الله في الإسلام بالبشرية!!!!!!!!!؟

في المقابل نّجد في المسيحية وكلام المسيح الآمر مختلف تماماً، فعلمنا المسيح أن نُحب آعدائنا
"واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم.باركوا لاعنيكم.احسنوا الى مبغضيكم.وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم". مت 44:5
فان جاع عدوك فاطعمه.وان عطش فاسقه. رو 20:12
وقال المسيح
وان احببتم الذين يحبونكم فاي فضل لكم.فان الخطاة ايضا يحبون الذين يحبونهم.
واذا احسنتم الى الذين يحسنون اليكم فاي فضل لكم.فان الخطاة ايضا يفعلون هكذا لو 6 : 32،33
هل وضّحت معايير الله ومعايير البشر في هذة الوصية "المحبة" ؟
هل الله يُحب فقط الذين يُحبونه ويطعيونه؟ ألم يُشرق شمسه على الأشرار والأبرار ؟، ألم يرزق كل البشر حتئ من لا يؤمن به ويّكفر به ويعبد غيره؟
لذلك كون الله هو المتكلم في المسيحية، لذا يطلب من البشر أن يقتربوا خطوة من الله ويحيوا بحسب معايير الله.
أما الإسلام فكون مصدره إنسان فوضع مقاييس إنسانية طبيعية.
*ناتي إلى نقطة أخرئ، وهي الإنتقام*:
يقول الإسلام :
"فمن إعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما أعتدى عليكم".
سورة البقرة 194:2
إليس هذا هو المنطق البشري الطبيعي وردة الفعل الطبعية لأى إنسان حتئ ولو مُلحد !!!؟
أنا لا أحتاج من الله أن يُعطيني كأنسان هذة الوصية، لأنها طبيعية في، فردة الفعل الطبيعية لأى انسان كان أن يٌقابل الشر بالشر "فهذا مقياس ومعيار بشري طبيعي"
في المقابل المسيح يقول 
واما انا فاقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر.بل من لطمك على خدك الايمن فحوّل له الآخر ايضا. مت  39:5
لا يغلبنك الشر بل اغلب الشر بالخير  رو 21:12
لا تنتقموا لانفسكم ايها الاحباء.... رو 19:12 
ألم يّظهر هنا معايير الله ومقايسه !!
إليس هذا بالفعل هو نفس المقياس الذي يتعامل الله به مع البشر
إلم يُطعم البشر حتئ وأن كان هولاء في عداوة مع الله بالفكر ؟ هل يقابل الله شر البشر بشر؟ إليس إن تعامل الله مع البشر بمقياس عين عين وسن وبسن، لفنئ كل البشر !!؟


في نهاية الآمر
أرجو من كل الأصدقاء المسلمين أب يفكروا بحيادية هل المقاييس التي موجودة في القران وتعاليم الإسلام، هل هي مقايس بحسب الله وتقربني خطوة من الله وترتقئ بي نحو الأقتراب إلى ما هو أرقئ ومقدس؟
أين هي معايير الله في الحب والحرية في العقيدة والقداسة وعدم مقابلة الشر بالخير، في تعاليم الإسلام ؟
أم المعايير الموجودة بالإسلام هي معايير بشرية إنسانية طبيعية موجودة في الإنسان حتئ الملحد والكافر يعيشون بها؟ 
إذن تعاليم الإسلام تعاليم إنسانية بشرية لأنها من بشر
أما في المسيحية تعاليم إلهية ترتقئ بالإنسان خطوة نحو الله ومعايره التشبه بالله، خطوة نحو الكمال.
للموضوع بقية،
 سنتناول العديد من المعايير والمقايس البشرية الإنسانية في الإسلام


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

موضوع جمييل و مقارنة منطقية
 منك يا افرام
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
كل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## fredyyy (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*أخي الغالي / avram*

*فعلاً كلام المسيح الذي هو أقوال الله يرقى بالانسان *

*الى مقاييس أسمى وأعمق وأرقى وأفضل*

*أم يرتقي بالبشر خطوة نحو معايير ومقاييس الله ؟*
*إليس رسالة الله لكي تُغير في مفاهمينا ومعايرنا الطبيعية البشرية وتخطو بنا خطوة نحو القّرب من معايير الله !!!!!!!!!!!!!؟*

*فان جاع عدوك فاطعمه.وان عطش فاسقه. رو 20:12*

*وان احببتم الذين يحبونكم فاي فضل لكم.فان الخطاة ايضا يحبون الذين يحبونهم.*
*واذا احسنتم الى الذين يحسنون اليكم فاي فضل لكم.فان الخطاة ايضا يفعلون هكذا لو 6 : 32،33*

*هل الله يُحب فقط الذين يُحبونه ويطعيونه؟ ألم يُشرق شمسه على الأشرار والأبرار ؟، ألم يرزق كل البشر حتئ من لا يؤمن به ويّكفر به ويعبد غيره؟*
*لا يغلبنك الشر بل اغلب الشر بالخير رو 21:12*
*لا تنتقموا لانفسكم ايها الاحباء.... رو 19:12 *
*ألم يّظهر هنا معايير الله ومقايسه !!*
*إليس هذا بالفعل هو نفس المقياس الذي يتعامل الله به مع البشر*

*وهذا يجعلني أوجه كلماتي الى الله شاكراً *



*يارب *
*أشكرك من *
*أجل محبتك التي *
*ملأت بها قلبي فصرت *
*أحب الآخرين بنفس نوع *
*محبتك ولا أنتقم لنفسي وأنتظر *
*من يقضي بعدل شكراً لكلامك *
*الـذي غيّـِر فـكري **أهدافي *
*فصرتُ أفـكـر بـنفس *
*مقايـيس الله *
*لتتمجد فيَّ *
*آمين*​


----------



## بنت الفادى (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

واووووووووو
موضوع جميل
كل سنه وانت طيب​


----------



## تونى 2010 (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

موضوع رائع


----------



## avram (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

شكراً أخوتي وآخواتي الآحباء لتشجيعكم
وساواصل الموضوع بنعمة الرب


----------



## avram (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*


نُكمل الحديث عن المعايير الإنسانية البشرية في الإسلام، ومقابلها معاييير الله في المسيحية ليرتقئ بالإنسان خطوة نحو الكمال.

_*في الضمان الأبدي:*_
في سورة مريم(71-72) عن جهنم: (وان منكم الا واردها . كان على ربك حتما مقضيا. ثم ننجي الذين اتقوا ونذروا الظالمين فيها جثيا ) 
نجد اعمده الإسلام مذعورين وخائفين من الموت ويجهلون مصيرهم وعندنا نموذج حي وواضح لذلك وهو ( أبو بكر الصديق ) الذي كان اشد الناس تدينا وأكثرهم معرفة بأصول الدين الإسلامي وأشدهم قربا لمحمد نبي الإسلام فهذا أبو بكر الذي قال عنه محمد انه احب الناس إليه فولاه المسلمون الخلافة مباشرة بعد موت محمد . أبو بكر هذا لما جاءه الموت كان خائفأ سألوه عن السبب فقال ما يلي ( والله لا أمن لمكر الله ولو كانت أحد قدمي في الجنه)
خلفاء الرسول ص114 (خالد محمد خالد) . ياله من اعتراف صريح وواضح فهو لا يطمئن لله بل يخشئ أن يمكر به حتى ولو كانت أحد قدميه في الجنه فانه ربما يغير رأيه في آخر لحظه ويدخله النار. هذا مع أن أبو بكر كان واحد من العشرة المبشرين في الجنه ولكن هو نفسه لم يكن مطمئن .
المقياس البشري الطبيعي الذي عليه كل البشر هو عدم الضمان، عدم ضمان أي شئ
وهذا وأضح جداً في تعاليم الإسلام من جهة الآخرة
يُحث الإسلام أتباعه على الأعمال الصالحة واركان الإسلام ولم يُقدم له ضمان أكيد على دخول الجنة.
فحتئ رسول الإسلام والمبشرين بالجنة لم يكونوا ضامنين دخولهم للجنة "وهذا مقياس بشري طبيعي"
قال محمد: "ما أدري والله وأنا رسول الله ما يفعل بي".
 جـ266:5
يعلم الإسلام أن "القدر" هو الذي يحدد مصير كل إنسان.
"وكل إنسان ألزمناه طائره في عنقه ونخرج له يوم القيامة كتاباً يلقاه منشوراً".
 سورة الإسراء 13:17

أما المسيحية كونها تنتقل بالإنسان خطوة نحو معايير الله فيقدم المسيح ضمان أكيد لحياته الأبدية لكل من آمن به وقبله في حياته وتاب عن خطاياه وعاش حسب وصايا المسيح
الحق الحق اقول لكم من يؤمن بي فله حياة ابدية يو47:6
كتبت هذا اليكم انتم المؤمنين باسم ابن الله لكي تعلموا ان لكم حياة ابدية ولكي تؤمنوا باسم ابن الله 1يو 13:5
وانا اعطيها حياة ابدية ولن تهلك الى الابد ولا يخطفها احد من يدي.
 يو 28:10
لذلك كون المسحية كلام أعطئ للإنسان المؤمن الحقيقي ضمان وتاكيد ويقين الخلاص والأبدية.

معاير آخر، في الزواج:
يُحلل الإسلام تطليق المرأة أن كان هناك مشاكل، أو لعدم الإنجاب، أو إن رغب في أن يتزوج آخرئ، .......... الخ
وهذا أيضاً معيار إنساني بشري، إذ ما سمعت الزوجة كلام سبع البرمبة "أنتي طالق" وإن كانت هناك مشكلة "إنتي طالق" وأن شاف واحدة آحلئ وأشتعلت شهوته "أنتي طالق"........الخ
إليس هذا مفهوم ومقباس ومعيار بشري "الباب اللي يجيلك منه الريح سده وإستريح"؟
ولو كان هذا مقياس الله ومعياره لرمئ الله كل البشر في أعماق البحر، كثيرين لا يسمعوا ولا يطيعوا كلام الله، وبالرغم من هذا لم يلقي بهم الله في الزبالة. بل يّهتم بهم ويُعطي لهم فرصة ويتعامل معهم بالمحبة ليرجعوا إلى الطريق الصحيح.
فهذا مقياس بشري صرف "ليش أتحمل وأعمل على إصلاح الأمور، وأصبر على زوجتي" ريّح نفسك وطلقها.
لكن عندما علم المسيح عن الزواج والطلاق، لم يُحلل الطلاق إلا في علة الزنا "كونها تفصل الرباط المقدس"
ولم يُبيح للرجل عندما يفقد أعصابه أو يكون مزاجة موهالقد يُفك هذا الرباط
لكن علم أن هذة العلاقة مقدسة، وقدم وصايا وحلول إن تمسك بها الأزواج لما كان هناك مشاكل.

وللحديث بقية


----------



## fredyyy (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*نعم أخي / avram*
*اليقين والضمان *

*يقين في صلاح الله وحبه ورعايته*
*
رومية  8 : 28 
وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَعْمَلُ مَعاً لِلْخَيْرِ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ اللهَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ مَدْعُوُّونَ حَسَبَ قَصْدِهِ. 
ــــــــــــــــــــــ
* 
*يقين وضمان لما بعد الموت *

*كورنثوس الثانية  5 : 1 
لأَنَّنَا نَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ إِنْ نُقِضَ بَيْتُ خَيْمَتِنَا الأَرْضِيُّ، فَلَنَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ بِنَاءٌ مِنَ اللهِ، بَيْتٌ غَيْرُ مَصْنُوعٍ بِيَدٍ، أَبَدِيٌّ. 
ــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*يقين من جهه حالتنا عند ظهور المسيح*

*يوحنا  الأول 3 : 2 
أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، الآنَ نَحْنُ أَوْلاَدُ اللهِ، وَلَمْ يُظْهَرْ بَعْدُ مَاذَا سَنَكُونُ. وَلَكِنْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ إِذَا أُظْهِرَ نَكُونُ مِثْلَهُ، لأَنَّنَا سَنَرَاهُ كَمَا هُوَ. 
ــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*يقين وضمان وثقة في أقوال الله من جهه ثبات تغيير حالتنا *

*يوحنا  الأول 3 : 14 
نَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّنَا قَدِ انْتَقَلْنَا مِنَ الْمَوْتِ إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ لأَنَّنَا نُحِبُّ الإِخْوَةَ. مَنْ لاَ يُحِبَّ أَخَاهُ يَبْقَ فِي الْمَوْتِ. 
ــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*يقين من أن الله يسمع لنا ويستجيب*

*يوحنا  الأول 5 : 15 
وَإِنْ كُنَّا نَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ مَهْمَا طَلَبْنَا يَسْمَعُ لَنَا، نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ لَنَا الطِّلْبَاتِ الَّتِي طَلَبْنَاهَا مِنْهُ. 
ــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*يقين من جهه فاعلية عمل الله فينا بالمسيح يسوع وحفظنا من تأثير الأرواح الشريرة*

*يوحنا  الأول 5 : 18 
نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ لاَ يُخْطِئُ، بَلِ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ اللهِ يَحْفَظُ نَفْسَهُ، وَالشِّرِّيرُ لاَ يَمَسُّهُ. 
ــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*يقين وضمان من جهه مركزنا أمام الله*

* يوحنا  الأول 5 : 19 
نَعْلَمُ أَنَّنَا نَحْنُ مِنَ اللهِ، وَالْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ قَدْ وُضِعَ فِي الشِّرِّيرِ. 
ــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*يقين أن ما لنا من بصيرة من الله بعمل المسيح ... ومن هو الإله الحق*

*يوحنا  الأول 5 : 20 
وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. *



*إن *
*يـقـيـننا *
*وضـمـانـنـا *
*ومـعـرفتـنا مثـبته *
*عل صخر الدهور الأبدي *
*المسيح ولـيـس علـى أوهـام *
*أو أقاوييل الناس **مجداً لك *
*يارب إن كل من يمشي *
*وراءك لا يضل وكل *
*أموره يقينية ولن *
*يـتـزعـزع أبداً *
*لأنـه ثـابتٌ *
*فــيــك*​ 


*
*


----------



## ramy saba (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

ربنا يبارك حياتك على هذا الموضوع الرائع ورب المجد يكون معكم أجمعين وكل عام وأنتم طيبيين


----------



## christin (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*مشكووووور علي الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## asula (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

موضوع رائع جدااا شكراا 
والرب ينور يحاتك​


----------



## avram (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

مرة أخرئ الأخوة والآخوات سلام ونعمة لكم جميعاً، وأشكركم على مورركم الجميل، ونستكمل الحديث عن المعايير البشرية في الإسلام.
مما يؤكد انه دين بشري وفق معايير بشرية.

_*معيار آخر، الحرية في إختيار العقيدة، وعدم الخوف من ترك الأشخاص الدين:*_
أستخدم الإسلام أسلوب القتال في سبيل نشر الدعوة والدين، وأذكر فقط أية وحديث صحيح
وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين لله فإن انتهوا فلا عدوان إلا على الظالمين سورة البقرة الأية 193
"قال رسول الله: أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا إله إلا الله، فمن قال لا إله إلا الله فقد عصم منى نفسه وماله..."
البخارى جـ 196:4
 أيضاً يعلم الإسلام أن من بدل دينه فاقتلوه، الارتداد عن الإسلام عقوبته الموت
قال محمد "من بدل دينه (الإسلامى) فاقتلوه".
جـ57:9
البشر بصفة عامة يخاف على ترتيبه، لذلك يحاول بشتئ الطرق أن يُحافظ على ترتيبه.
وكون الإسلام بشري إنساني، نجد المسلمين يخافون على الإسلام حتئ قتل المرتد، وهذا ليس مبدا ومعيار الله.
الله كونه عظيم لا ينقصه شئ لو العالم كله ترك عبادته، لكن في محبته أؤضح للبشرية الطريق الصحيح للبشر والإيمان وهذا ليس كون الله محتاج لذلك! حاشا فالله غير محتاج لشئ.
لكنه لأنه يُريد الصلاح للبشر والخير والرحمة والسعادة، فعبادته لصالح الإنسان وليس لصالح الله في شئ.
لذلك لا يُجبر إنسان هو بذاته أعطاه حريه الإختيار على الإيمان به، ولا يخشئ على دينه وعبادته من الذين يلعبون بالدين فيهلكهم ويُنفذ حكم الموت فيهم.
الحكومات تخاف على أنظمتها من الإنهيار ومهابتها وسلطتها لذلك تنفذ الحكم على من يتهاون في قوانين الدولة، لكن هل الله يخاف ويهتز ويخشئ على هيبته وعلى دياناته فيآمر بقتل من يرتد عن الإيمان !!!!!!!!!!
أرى أيضاً في هذا معيار بشري إنساني بحت، تعالئ الله عنه سبحانه وتعالئ.

لكن يظهر هذا المعيار الألهي في تعاليم المسيح:
عندما تّحدث مع الجموع بأشياء عظيمة، كثريين تركوه، وجاء التلاميذ "الحواريين" ليقولوا له ياسيد كثرين رجعوا من إتباعك، فقال لهم المسيح العلكم أنتم أيضاً تريدون أن تمضوا؟
فقال يسوع للاثني عشر ألعلكم انتم ايضا تريدون ان تمضوا يو 67:6
فلم يأمر بحرب الذين تركوه كما فعل البشر في "حروب الردة"، بل قال لحواريه وإن أردتم أنتم أيضاً أن تمضوا "لا مشكلة" وجاء رد بطرس إلى من نذهب وكلام الحياة الأبدية عندك.
"وأية مدينة دخلتموها ولم يقبلوكم فاخرجوا إلى شوارعها وقولوا حتى الغبار الذي لصق بنا من مدينتكم ننفضه لكم، ولكن إعلموا هذا إنه قد اقترب منكم ملكوت الله".
لو 10:10 و11

_*مقياس ومعيار آخر: الجنة:*_
عندما قّّّّّّدم الإسلام صورة عن الجنة قدمها بمعيار بشري إنساني بحت، فكل ما كان يتمناه الشخص الصحراوي البدوي لصقة بالجنة:
أشجار ونخيل وظل وعنب وفاكهة وآنهار لبن "لأنهم كانوا ألبان البعير طعامهم الأساسي" وأنهار من خمر.
أما عن الجنس فحدث ولا حرج حور عين مقعدتها مقاسها نحو ميل وولدان مخلدون وذكر لا ينثني و72 حورية يرجعن عذارئ بعد كل ممارسة.................الخ
الجنة في المفهوم الإسلامى هى المكان الذي سوف يجلس فيه المؤمنون على الأرائك. يأكلون ما طاب لهم من اللحوم والفاكهة، ويشربون الخمور، ويمارسون الجنس مع حور العين والغلمان والولدان المخلدون، ويلاحظ أنه ليس هناك ذكر لأي مكافأة للمؤمنات. 
ويجدر بالذكر أن الكثير من المحرمات على المسلم فى هذه الحياة مباحة له بوفرة فى الجنة. من هذه الأمور المباحة شرب الخمور وممارسة الجنس مع الذكور من الغلمان ومع العشرات من الحوريات فى كل يوم اللاتى يعيد الله إليهن عذراويتهن تلقائياً بعد ممارسة الجنس معهن.
"إن المتقين في جنات ونعيم... كلوا واشربوا هنيئاً بما كنتم تعملون، متكئين على سرر مصفوفة وزوجناهم بحور عين. وأمددناهم بفاكهة ولحم مما يشتهون. يتنازعون فيها كأساً لا لغو فيها ولا تأثيم، ويطوف عليهم غلمان لهم كأنهم لؤلؤ مكنون".
 سورة الطور 17:52 و19 و20 و22-24
وهذا مقياس ومعيار إنساني للجنة التي هي محضر الله القدوس الذي هو "روح"
لكن عندا جاء المسيح قدم مقياس ومعيار الله للجنة أي ملكوت الله "لا يأكلون ولا يشربون ولا يتزوجون، بل كملائكة الله" ولا حزن ولا دموع ولا وجع ولا آنين، شئ روحي سماوي إلهي.
لانهم في القيامة لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون بل يكونون كملائكة الله في السماء 
مت 30:22

يأرب أفتح آعين وآذهان عبيدك على معاييرك الألهية التي تُريد أن تأخذهم إليها.
وآعنا نقترب خطوة منك ومن صفاتك ومعايرك
آمين
وللحديث بقية


----------



## avram (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*



fredyyy قال:


> *نعم أخي / avram*
> *اليقين والضمان *
> 
> *يقين في صلاح الله وحبه ورعايته*
> ...



أخي العزيز  Fredyyy
سلام ونعمة لك ولكل الأخوة
أشكرك لأجل تسليط الضوء على لغة اليقين التي في المسيحية والإيمان المسيحي.
حقيقة تآملت كثيراً في كلمات الضمان والتاكيد في مجالات كثيرة ذكرتها.
ووصلت لفكرة.
هل هذة لغة بشرية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟ هل هذة كلمات إنسان !!!!!!!!!!

لغة البشر " الله أعلم، إنشاء الله، ياريت، نتمنئ، نسعئ ونرجو "
نعم الكتاب المقدس مكتوب بواسطة بشر "رجال الله"
لكن كتبوه بوحئ الروح القدس، 
لذلك كون مصدرها الروح القدس فهي كلام الله.
لماذا لدينا كمؤمنين هذا اليقين، هل يستطيع بشر أن يّضمن كل هذة الأمور؟
لدينا هذا اليقين ونقول هذة الكلمات، من الله الساكن فينا بالروح القدس
فهذة ليست لغة البشر الطبيعية "الذين لا يضمنون شئ"
لكنها لغة الله الساكن فينا.
الله بالروح القدس يُعلن داخلي هذا اليقين
ما أروع الحياة مع الله والإيمان بالمسيح "ضمان أكيد"


----------



## fredyyy (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*شكراً avram*
*لدينا هذا اليقين ونقول هذة الكلمات، من الله الساكن فينا بالروح القدس*
*فهذة ليست لغة البشر الطبيعية "الذين لا يضمنون شئ"*
*لكنها لغة الله الساكن فينا.*
*الله بالروح القدس يُعلن داخلي هذا اليقين*
*ما أروع الحياة مع الله والإيمان بالمسيح "ضمان أكيد" *


*كلام أحلى من العسل*
*ويطمئن القلب *
*الحائر*​


----------



## عاطف بشاى (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

اخى العزيز قرأت ماكتبت بعنوان الاسلام انسانى..ياخى...انسانى ...انساناجميعا......كم حاولت ان اتواصل معهم ولكنى لم ارى من ردهم سوى الاهانة ودعواتهم لنا بالهداية للاسلام.....وكما قلت سابقا فى كتاباتى   ان ماتكتبة لة وجهين وجة تسطر علية كلماتك والوجة الاخر مرآة يرى فيها القارئ شخصيتك على حقيقتها دون ان تحاول ان تداريها....فنحن لا نكرة احد ولم نتهم احد بأنة غير انسانى فكل انسان لة مايقول فنحن لن نكفر احد...............................فاالسيد المسيح قال من اعمالهم تعرفونهم ........فاذا لم تكن ترى فاى عتاب لك ......ومرة ثانية وهذا ليس لمجرد الكتابة المسيحية بنيت على المحبة........اللة محبة....احبوا اعائكم......هكذا احب اللة العالم..........      فهى تاجها واكليلها المحبة فأذا احببنا المسحيين فقط فأى فضل لنا كذالك ايضا العشارين......لاخر الاية.......فياخى نحن لم نقل اى شيئ نحتاج الى تصحيحة ولم نغلط فى احد ....يا صديقى دع ما لقيصر لقيصر وما للة للة ........وشكرا   وارجو ان يستاء احد منى فانا احتاج لحبكم.


----------



## عاطف بشاى (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

[اخى العزيز قرأت ماكتبت بعنوان الاسلام انسانى..ياخى...انسانى ...انساناجميعا......كم حاولت ان اتواصل معهم ولكنى لم ارى من ردهم سوى الاهانة ودعواتهم لنا بالهداية للاسلام.....وكما قلت سابقا فى كتاباتى   ان ماتكتبة لة وجهين وجة تسطر علية كلماتك والوجة الاخر مرآة يرى فيها القارئ شخصيتك على حقيقتها دون ان تحاول ان تداريها....فنحن لا نكرة احد ولم نتهم احد بأنة غير انسانى فكل انسان لة مايقول فنحن لن نكفر احد...............................فاالسيد المسيح قال من اعمالهم تعرفونهم ........فاذا لم تكن ترى فاى عتاب لك ......ومرة ثانية وهذا ليس لمجرد الكتابة المسيحية بنيت على المحبة........اللة محبة....احبوا اعدائكم......هكذا احب اللة العالم..........      فهى تاجها واكليلها المحبة فأذا احببنا المسحيين فقط فأى فضل لنا كذالك ايضا العشارين......لاخر الاية.......فياخى نحن لم نقل اى شيئ نحتاج الى تصحيحة ولم نغلط فى احد ....يا صديقى دع ما لقيصر لقيصر وما للة للة ........وشكرا   وارجو ان لا يستاء احد منى فانا احتاج لحبكم.[/right][/center][/right][/quote]


----------



## avram (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*



عاطف بشاى قال:


> اخى العزيز قرأت ماكتبت بعنوان الاسلام انسانى..ياخى...انسانى ...انساناجميعا......كم حاولت ان اتواصل معهم ولكنى لم ارى من ردهم سوى الاهانة ودعواتهم لنا بالهداية للاسلام.....وكما قلت سابقا فى كتاباتى   ان ماتكتبة لة وجهين وجة تسطر علية كلماتك والوجة الاخر مرآة يرى فيها القارئ شخصيتك على حقيقتها دون ان تحاول ان تداريها....فنحن لا نكرة احد ولم نتهم احد بأنة غير انسانى فكل انسان لة مايقول فنحن لن نكفر احد...............................فاالسيد المسيح قال من اعمالهم تعرفونهم ........فاذا لم تكن ترى فاى عتاب لك ......ومرة ثانية وهذا ليس لمجرد الكتابة المسيحية بنيت على المحبة........اللة محبة....احبوا اعائكم......هكذا احب اللة العالم..........      فهى تاجها واكليلها المحبة فأذا احببنا المسحيين فقط فأى فضل لنا كذالك ايضا العشارين......لاخر الاية.......فياخى نحن لم نقل اى شيئ نحتاج الى تصحيحة ولم نغلط فى احد ....يا صديقى دع ما لقيصر لقيصر وما للة للة ........وشكرا   وارجو ان يستاء احد منى فانا احتاج لحبكم.



الأخ العزيز عاطف
سلام ونعمة لك
كل الحب والتقدير لك، وأشكرك لمساهمتك اللطيفة.
تعليقاً على كلامك:
1- نعم أخي الأمر يحتاج إلى عمل الروح القدس في الإنسان، لتنفتح أعينه على محبة الله الرائعة له في المسيح.
وأثق أن الله في علمه الكامل الذي هو فاحص القلوب لا يّحجب نفسه أبداً عن كل إنسان طادق يبحث عن الله.
الله يُعلن ذاته لكثيرين حول العالم، لأنه حقيقة وحي 
أنتهز هذة الفرصة للآقول لكل شخص ما زال هناك فراغ في حياته، ويبحث عن السلام الحقيقي والشبع.
أرفع قلبك في دعاء صادق لله أن يقودك نحو معرفته والعلاقة الحقيقة به وهو قادر أن يفعل ذلك، لأنه يُحبك.

2- أتفق معك أخي الحبيب أن معيار حقيقة معرفتنا لله يتبلور ويظهر في محبتنا لغيرنا.
وهذا الكلام للكل للمسيحين والمسلمين على حدا سواء.
إن كنت تُريد أن تعرف هل أنت تعرف الله معرفة حقيقة أنظر داخلك وبصدق أكتشف هل عندي محبة صادقة للغير؟؟؟
حتئ وإن كان هذا الأخر هو ما لا يتفق مع فكري أو عقيدتي أو مزاجي ؟
أو حتئ إن كان هذا الآخر هو عدوي !!
قيّم نفسك بهذا الإختبار العملي.
يقول الآنجيل في رسالة يوحنا الأولئ 20:4
" ان قال احد اني احب الله وابغض اخاه فهو كاذب.لان من لا يحب اخاه الذي ابصره كيف يقدر ان يحب الله الذي لم يبصره "


----------



## Tamer_Samir (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

_*انا مسلم وحقولها ميت مره ايه اللى انتوا بتعملوه احنا عمرنا شتمناكم اكيد فى ناس بتشتمكم وفى ناس بتشتمنا انا عن نفسى معظم اصحابى مسيحيين وعمرنا ما فكرنا فى اللى انتوا بتقولوه
مثلا فىفلسطين المسيحيين مع المسلمين وديما بيجتمع فى الحروب جميع الاديان مثلا فى 6اكتوبر
كانوا المسييحيين بيحربوا مع المسلميين عشان مصر يعنى الهدف واحد ومثلا فى ثوره مش فاكر ثورة ايه كانت فى مصر كانوا المسيحيين مع المسلميين واللى عندوا اى حاجه يرسلى رساله على اميله
romancy_ts@ياههو.com*_


----------



## fredyyy (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*Tamer_Samir*

*هدي أعصابك ... إنت ليه خايف تناقش موضوعاتك هنا في المنتدي*

*لماذا تطلب الحوار على ... E-mail*

*لا يوجد عندنا أسرار تكلم ولا تخجل فنحن نحب الصراحة*


----------



## باغي الحق (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

ممكن افرام تشرحلي معنى العبوديه


----------



## fredyyy (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*باغي الحق*
*ممكن افرام تشرحلي معنى العبوديه *

*أن تفعل ما لا تريده مرغماً عليه*

*وليس لديك فرصة للهرب من ما يستعبدك*


----------



## نبيل فوزى ماهر (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

 ياسلام موضوع فى منتهى الجمال
جذبنى العنوان فظننت.....ولكن عندما دخلت وجدت كنز جواهر من الكلمات الله قول كمان اكشف  وضح
يسوع يقويك ويحافظ عليك


----------



## maria123 (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

شكرا كتير موضوع رائع    :999:


----------



## assyrian girl (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*thx alot brother for ur important topic
God bless you
:yaka:​*


----------



## avram (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*



باغي الحق قال:


> ممكن افرام تشرحلي معنى العبوديه



تـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرم عينك 
تّــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدلل
على راســــــــــــــــــــــــــــي
تؤمر يافندم

ومو معنئ العبودية فقط، لكن الآهم كيفية التحرر من العبودية
ليك:
عندما تحدث المسيح لليهود عن الحرية الحقيقة في قوله "تعرفون الحق والحق يُحرركم" يو 32:8
رفضوا هذا الكلام وقالوا نحن لسنا عبيد، لكن كانت إجابة المسيح :
اجابهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم ان كل من يعمل الخطية هو عبد للخطية يو 34:8
ومن هنا وضح المسيح معنئ العبودية:
وهي فعل الخطية والشر وعدم القدرة على التحرر منه، العبودية هي عبودية من داخل الإنسان وليس من خارجه.
العبودية هئ سيطرة الخطية والشر على الإنسان، العبودية هي طاعة الشر والإنجراف وراء الأهواء والشهوات
يعتقد البعض أن الحرية هي أن تفعل ما تريد، ولكن للآسف هذة عين العبودية عندما تفعل ما تُريد من شهوات وأهواء وشر وكراهية ..............الخ
العبودية هي عبودية الخوف: من المستقبل والمجهول والموت والمصير الأبدي.

وهنا أريد أن أقول شئياً عن ما تنفرد به المسيحية
جاء المسيح ليُحرر الإنسان من ضعفه وخوفه وسيطرة الخطية عليه، ليس من خلال وصايا وتعاليم جوفاء.
لأن الإنسان الغريق في البحر لا يحتاج وصايا وتعاليم وإرشادات عن كيفية السباحة، بل يحتاج إلى شخص قوي ياتي إليه وينقذه أولاً ولا مانع من التدريب على السباحة بعد ذلك.
فالمسيحية لا تقدم وصايا فقط، بل أعطئ المسيح لكل شخص مؤمن به قوة حقيقية داخلية بل طبيعة جديدة تتغلب على الشر والخطية والشيطان وكل قوئ إبليس.
فكل شخص يؤمن إيمان حقيقي بالمسيح يّمنحة قوة الروح القدس ليعيش منتصراً على الخطية والشر
ويختبر قول المسيح تعرفون الحق والحق يُحرركم
نعم آحبائي الحق يُحرر، كذبة من يقول أنا أعرف الحق وحياته مستعبدة تحت الخطية والشر والكراهية والشهوات
_*الحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــحرر*_
على مر العصور كل من عرف المسيح معرفة حقيقة شخصية وتوجه على حياته تّغيرت وتبدلت حياته
وأختبر الحرية الحقيقة
وأنا واحد من هولاء، لذلك ما أقوله ليس مجرد كلمات أو فكر لكن حقيقة أعيشها وحياة آحياها
حياة الحرية في المسيح من سلطان الخطية والشر

هل تشتاق إلى الحرية الداخلية، إنها في المسيح، الذي ما زال يُحرر ويُغير ويُخلص كل من ياتي إليه.
وملاحظة أخيرة ياباغي الحق
هل تعرف من هو الحق؟، من قال عن نفسه أنه الحق؟
المسيح قال عن نفسه أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة
هل تّصدق المسيح وهو الصادق والآمين لتختبر الحرية في المسيح
أخوتي إيماننا المسيحي ليس مجرد فكر أو عقيدة، لكن حياة تختبرها وتعيش فيها حياة منتصرة، حياة حرية، حياة مقدسة.
لماذا لا تدعو الله من قلب صادق وتعترف أن الخطية أستعبدتك والشر يسود حياتك، وتتطلب الغفران والتغير والحرية التي يّمنحعا المسيح
_*أنه يُحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبك*_.


----------



## TAREKSHEIR (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

صديقى Avram نحن غير مؤهلين للدخول فى مجال مقارنة الأديان فلن تقنعنى ولن أقنعك .... لم لا نبقى أصدقاء ونتعارف ونتآلف فنحن على قدر جيد من الثقافة والتفتح تجعلنا نبنى هذا التوأم الذى كان موجود بين المسلمين والمسيحين حتى فتره قريبة بشكل أفضل مما هو عليه الآن ....
أخوانى هذه منطقة محرمة تزرع الكره فلنبتعد عنها .. فالدين لله والوطن للجميع .


----------



## باغي الحق (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

صديقي فريدي هلا بك ومرحبا
العبوديه عندك  أن تفعل ما لا تريده مرغماً عليه وليس لديك فرصة للهرب من ما يستعبدك 

انا اقصد العبوديه لله وليس العبوديه بمعني ان شخص يسيطر عليك او يرغمك علي فعل امر معين

هناك في الدين اشياء لا نفهم ماهيتها كالصلاه مثلا فنحن لا نعلم ماهيتها او لما هي كذلك ولماذا الصيام بهذه الكيفيه او في تلك الايام دون غيرها ولكن الله امرنا بها لنتقرب اليه بفعلها كي يرضي عنا

انا لا اتحدث عن خضوع الانسان للانسان ولكن اتحدث عن خضوع الانسان لله


----------



## باغي الحق (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

اما صديقي العزيز افرام   فالراجل ده له معزه عندي لسببين انه بيتكلم بعقلانيه بعيد عن التهور وتاني حاجه ان اسلوبه في الحوار محترم بعيدا عن استخدام الفاظ غير سويه
اما الشيء اللي مزهقنى منه انه مجادل اوووووووووووووي ومغلبني معاه:t31:

لكن دعونا نتحاور وكما حدثنى عقلي ان الاختلاف في الدين لايفسد في الود قضيه..... ولا ايه!!!!!

ندخل في الموضوع
1- انت اتكلمت علي ان العبوديه هى الوقوع في الذنب او بمعنى ادق عبوديه الشيطان والنفس خاصه النفس الاماره بالسوء بمعنى اتباعهم لكن لماذا اندم علي خطيئتى طالما ان المسيح غفر لي خطايي .

2 - يعتقد البعض أن الحرية هي أن تفعل ما تريد،
 هذه الجمله هي المحور الرئيسى في الكلام ولها مدلول عظيم اشكرك عليها فالانسان دائما محاط في بالعباده ولهاذا خلقنا الله اذا العبوديه حبا لله وتذللا له لانك تفعل ما يريده دون نقاش حتى لو لم تفهم السبب .(  قل ان صلاتى ونسكى ومحياي ومماتى لله رب العالمين )) فالانسان مقيد بالطاعات ولا يحق له ان يجحده

3 - العبودية هي عبودية الخوف: من المستقبل والمجهول والموت والمصير الأبدي.
لماذا نخاف من المستقبل والمجهول والموت والمصير الابدي اليس المسيح غفر لنا وخلصنا من خطايانا مع انك اخذت علي قول سيدنا ابى بكر لا اامن مكر الله ولو احدي قدماي في الجنه فمعنىجملته هى معنى كلماتك السالفه ذكرها!!!!!!!

4 - جاء المسيح ليُحرر الإنسان من ضعفه وخوفه وسيطرة الخطية عليه، ليس من خلال وصايا وتعاليم جوفاء
القران يقول ( والله يريد ان يتوب عليكم ويريد الذين يتبعون الشهوات ان تميلوا ميلا عظيما * يريد الله ان يتوب عليكم وخلق الانسان ضعيفا) فهذا يؤكد كلامك السالف لكن التناقض ان تقول ذلك وتعلم ان الخطيئه قد محت فلماذا الندم ولماذا صكوك الغفران!!!!

5 - وملاحظة أخيرة ياباغي الحق
هل تعرف من هو الحق؟،  
انت عاوز الحقيقه انا اعلم الحق عندي يقين به لكن بقي انت ان تعلم الحقيقه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (قل هو الله احد * الله الصمد* لم يلد ولم يولد * ولم يكن له كفوا احد)

الحقيقه هو انني لا اعلم مصادر الاناجيل فهي ليست متواتره او قطعيه الدلاله لماذ ثارت اوربا ضد الكنيسه
لماذا تقول دائره المعارف الامريكيه والبريطانيه ان الكتاب المقدس به خمسون الف خطأ

الحقيقه انى اتخيل لماذا يسلم قسيسين ورهبان ويعلونوا الولاء والبراء لله
الحقيقه اني لا اعلم لماذا الالهه ثلاثه ومن سأدعو منهم وهل الثلاثه راضون علي بنفس الدرجه ام ان احدا منهم يحبني او يكرهني اكثر من الاخر ستقول  لي ان الثلاثه واحد فهل يعقل ذلك

الحقيقه انا لاعلم لماذا صكزك الغفران ولماذا جعل الله بيني وبينه عبدا من عبيده اليس من الرقي الذي يفعله الدين الايكون بيني وبين الله احدا

المسيح بقول ما جئت لانقض شيئا من شريعه موسي ولا اعلم ماذا بقي عندكم من شريعه موسي فعبدتم الصليب واكلتم الخنزير وجامعتم الحائض وتركتم الطهاره وووو...................

الحقيقه الحقيقه الحقيقه.............................. تساؤلات كثيره لاداعى لذكرها لانى لاحب ان اخرج من الموضوع!!!

شكرا اليك


----------



## noraa (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

بجد موضوع متاكل ويستحق  التثبيت اعطالك الله النعمة كى تستمر


----------



## fredyyy (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*


*باغي الحق*
*انا اقصد العبوديه لله *

*هي أن ُتطيع أوامرة وتفعل ما يُرضيه *

*لكن المؤمنين المسيحيين ليسوا عبيداً أمام الله لكنهم أحباء *

*يوحنا 15 : 15 *
*لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيداً لأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدُهُ لَكِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَبِي. *

*سمو المسيحية في علاقة الله بالمؤمنين *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*هناك في الدين اشياء لا نفهم ماهيتها كالصلاه مثلا فنحن لا نعلم ماهيتها او لما هي *

*بل المسيحيين يعرفون ما هي الصلاة ولماذا نُصلي ولمن نصلي وكيف نصلي*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*ولكن الله امرنا بها لنتقرب اليه بفعلها كي يرضي عنا*

*نحن نعرف أمور الله ونعرف مشيئته لأنه ساكناً فينا *

*وهذة الأشياء نفعلها لأننا قريبين من الله *

*ولا نفعلها للتقرب اليه*


----------



## نبيل فوزى ماهر (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

برافو..برافو 
افرام اخرجت الثعالب من اوكارها سوف تجعلهم يتلعثمون فى الكلام
ولاتخف تشجع امامك جهله لايدرون بماذا يردون


----------



## avram (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*



نبيل فوزى ماهر قال:


> برافو..برافو
> افرام اخرجت الثعالب من اوكارها سوف تجعلهم يتلعثمون فى الكلام
> ولاتخف تشجع امامك &&&&&&&  لايدرون بماذا يردون



:new8::new6:
صديقي العزيز نبيل
بجد كتير أسلوبك ظريف وتعليقاتك حلوة ومجاملة
أشكرك لأجل البسمة اللي بتضفيها على الموضوع ومجاملتك الظريفة
نحن جميعاً في الموازين إلى فوق، أنا أحب الكل وأحترم الجميع، والهدف هو إعلان نور الله والمحبة للكل، لسنا أفضل من آحد، لكن هي محبة الله التي جعلت منا أولاد لله والذي نتوق من منطلق محبتنا لله وللآخرين أن يتعرفوا على هذا الإعلان الألهي.
الرب يباركك حبيبي، مع محبتي وتقديري

شكر أيضاً للآخت العزيزة نورا
مرسي للطفك وتشجيعك، الرب يّحفظك على الدوام


----------



## avram (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*



TAREKSHEIR قال:


> صديقى Avram نحن غير مؤهلين للدخول فى مجال مقارنة الأديان فلن تقنعنى ولن أقنعك .... لم لا نبقى أصدقاء ونتعارف ونتآلف فنحن على قدر جيد من الثقافة والتفتح تجعلنا نبنى هذا التوأم الذى كان موجود بين المسلمين والمسيحين حتى فتره قريبة بشكل أفضل مما هو عليه الآن ....
> أخوانى هذه منطقة محرمة تزرع الكره فلنبتعد عنها .. فالدين لله والوطن للجميع .




صديقي العزيز TAREKSHEIRبدايّة أرحب بك آخ وصديق أكن له كل حب وأحترام وتقدير
وأشكرك على مداخلتك التي تُظهر الجانب الإنساني الرائع فيك، وأنك تّبحث عن الأرض المشتركة بيننا، وبالحقيقة نحن نقف على أرض مشتركة كبيرة.

ولا يوجد أى مانع من أن نكون أصدقاء وتعارف لبعضنا البعض كأشخاص.
لكن لا أتفق معك في الحديث في الّدين منطقة مُحرمة:
لعدة أسباب:
لأهمية الموضوع، فهو لا يّختص بالله فقط، بل يختص بالأبدية للإنسان، وما أدراك الأبدية، التي قال عنها السيد المسيح ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هل تعتقد أنه يُمكن للأئ شخص عاقل مُحب للإخوانه في البشرية أن يراهم يخسرون هذة الأبدية ونفوسهم الغالية على الله ولا يقترب منهم ويقترب إلى هذة المنطقة ويتناقش معهم !!!!!!!!
أؤكد لك والله شاهد على كلامي ولا مرة تحدثت مع أصدقاء مسلمين أو كتبت مقال ................... الخ الإ بدافع المحبة 
الله شاهد على كلامي هذا، أنني أحب كل المسلمين ومن دافع محبتي أتحدث معهم.
أيضاً لأنني لا أتحدث عن نظريات أو فكر، لكني أشهد عن إيمان عملي وواقع أنا أختبرته في حياتي، فكيف لا أتحدث عنه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
لو تعرف أخي كم غّير في حياتي إيماني بالمسيح !!
أه لو تعرف كم عمل معي الله من معجزات وأمور غير عادية في حياتي !
لا أبالغ لو قلتي أني أؤمن وأشعر وأحيا حياتي مع المسيح، والمس محبته، ورعايته، كل يوم ، بل كل لحظة.
أخي الحبيب القضية ليست منطقة مُحرمة، بل أهم منطقة وّجب علينا أن نفكر فيها ونتحدث فيها ويكون لنا إيمان مبني على الفهم والدراسة والبحث.
أؤمن أن الدين ليس وراثة، لكنه قرار واعي مبني عن الدراسة والبحث والإختيار،ولماذا نّظن أنها منطقة مُحرمة، تؤدي للبغض والكراهية !!!
هل التّعصب لمعتقد أنا ورثته، ولم يّكن لي دخل في إختيارة، أهم من أن يُفكر الشخص في خلاص نفسه، والطريق الحقيقي إلى الله.
أنا لا أجد أى مشكلة في مناقشة هذة الأمور، وأنا شخصياً لا أبحث إلا عن ما هو لخلاص نفسي وضمان أبديتي.
ولو جدت هذا الخلاص والضمان في أى دين أخر لما تتردت لحظة.
أخي لا تهدا حتى تعرف الحق، ولا تخشئ ولا تخاف من شئ، سوى أن تعرف الحق وتّضمن مصيرك الأبدي، وتعرف أين الخلاص


----------



## kerny (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

فعلا موضوع اكثر من رائع ربنا يباركك


----------



## باغي الحق (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

صديقي فريدي

انا لا اعلم ان كنت لم تعي كلامى المهم: انت قلت:

__ انا اقصد العبوديه لله 

هي أن ُتطيع أوامرة وتفعل ما يُرضيه
ما هى دى اسمى درجات الايمان ولانسان اذا شعر بالفقر والعجز امام الله فهذا لا يقلل من شأنه

 لكن المؤمنين المسيحيين ليسوا عبيداً أمام الله لكنهم أحباء 
والعصاه ماذا يفعلون لكى يكونوا احبائه فأنت قلت بالتخصيص وهم المؤمنين فماذا عن عامه البشر وعصاتهم هل ليس لهم ان يكونوا من احباء الله ... ارجوا اعاده النظر في كلامك

-- بل المسيحيين يعرفون ما هي الصلاة ولماذا نُصلي ولمن نصلي وكيف نصلي
لم تفهم قصدي اقصد ان الانسان ينقاد الي الله بالطاعات وتنفيذ تعاليمه من خلال الشرع الذي ارسله الينا فنحن لانفهم المغزى ان تكون الصلاه علي تلك الكيفيه وفي هذا الوقت قد نعلم ذلك بالابحاث فمثلا صلاه المسلمين اكتشف الاطباء ان هناك هرمون (اعتذر لانى لا اتذكر اسمه) ينشط في الوقت الذي يصلي المسلمين المهم اننا نعلم ان الله امرنا بالطاعات لكى نتعبد بها اليه.

-- نحن نعرف أمور الله ونعرف مشيئته لأنه ساكناً فينا وهذة الأشياء نفعلها لأننا قريبين من الله ولا نفعلها للتقرب اليه 

اذا لماذا امرنا الله بفعلها؟!

تحياتى اليك


----------



## باغي الحق (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

اما الباشا افرام فانا اوافقه الرأى في رده علي طارق فنحن لا نتنازع ولكن نتحاور بالمنطق والعقل ومقارعه الحجه بالحجه والدليل بالدليل بعيدا عن التبرير والجدال ولا ايه ياعزيزي افرام
فكل منا يظن انه علي حق..... ولكن من سيبتسم في النهايه

اللهم اهدنا اليك واهدنا الى صراطك المستقيم .... امين


----------



## باغي الحق (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

ندخل في موضوعك الرئيسي مع انك مش رديت علي في ردي علي معنى العبوديه

يقتصر الإسلام في تعاليمه عن المحبة فقط لأخوته في الإسلام والذين يُحبونه
من قال هذا الكلام واين الدليل

"واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم.باركوا لاعنيكم.احسنوا الى مبغضيكم.وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم". م44:5
طيب يا استاذ افرام انت لم تقرأ انه لا يحق للمسلم ان يخاصم اخيه فوق ثلاث ليال وبعدين يعنى ايه اعداء مش هم الذين يحاولون التصيد لك وايقاع بك الاذي بك اليس من حقك ان تدفع الاذي عنك شيء عجيب

فان جاع عدوك فاطعمه.وان عطش فاسقه. رو 20:12
وهذا ما فعله صلاح الدين مع ريتشارد قلب الاسد


-- هل الله يُحب فقط الذين يُحبونه ويطعيونه؟ ألم يُشرق شمسه على الأشرار والأبرار ؟، ألم يرزق كل البشر حتئ من لا يؤمن به ويّكفر به ويعبد غيره؟
لذلك قال النبي محمد عليه السلام لو كانت الدنيا تساوى عند الله جناح بعوضه ما شرب الكافر منها شربه ماء
فالله يرزق الخلائق ليس لاعمالهم انما لتكون حجه عليهم يوم القيامه

أما الإسلام فكون مصدره إنسان فوضع مقاييس إنسانية طبيعية.
اما مصدر الاسلام انسان فلا اتفق معك في هذا فاي انسان يستطيع ان يضع هذا الشرع المحكم ويتحدث في الامور الغيبيه بل ويحدثنا في العلم والاحياء و علاقه الانسان مع المجتمع والاسره والصديق والعدو من هذا النبي الذي يتحدى بكتابه قبل اكثر من اربعه عشر قرنا من الزمان ولم يستطع احد ان ينتصر شيء عجيب ما تقوله يا افرام

ناتي إلى نقطة أخرئ، وهي الإنتقام:
يقول الإسلام :
"فمن إعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما أعتدى عليكم".سورة البقرة 194:2

هذا هو القصاص ودفع الظلم عن النفس والمال والولد هل كنت تريد ان تبقي اسرائيل في سيناء او ان تسلب الحقوق ويتحول العلم الي مستعمرات كما فعل الغرب الصليبي لو لم ندافع عن انفسنا  لفسد حال العالم واصبحت الدنيا في خراب يا افرام اعقل ما تقول.

واما انا فاقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر.بل من لطمك على خدك الايمن فحوّل له الآخر ايضا. مت 39:5
لا تعليق!!!!
ونكمل الحديث في المره القادمه ان شاء الله


----------



## fredyyy (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*باغي الحق*
*ما هى دى اسمى درجات الايمان ولانسان اذا شعر بالفقر والعجز امام الله فهذا لا يقلل من شأنه*

*وأنت ماذا لك إذا أعطاني الله أن أكون إبناً له أمتلك قدرة الله على عمل المعجزات*

*لا ينبغي أن يُغضبك هذا ... وإذا كنت تريد أن تحيا حياة العجز والفقر (لإختيار لك)*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*والعصاه ماذا يفعلون لكى يكونوا احبائه *

*على العصاه أن يتوبوا عن عصيانهم ويؤمنوا بدم المسيح الذي يُؤهلهم أن يكونوا أحباء *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*فأنت قلت بالتخصيص وهم المؤمنين *

*ليس لأي شخص إمتلاك بركات الله بل المتقدمين الى الله بالمسيح يسوع*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*لم تفهم قصدي اقصد ان الانسان ينقاد الي الله بالطاعات وتنفيذ تعاليمه من خلال الشرع *

*بل المحبة التي وضعها الله في قلب المؤمن تجعله يفعل إرادة الله دون وجود تشريع يُحرم ويحلل*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*-- نحن نعرف أمور الله ونعرف مشيئته لأنه ساكناً فينا وهذة الأشياء نفعلها لأننا قريبين من الله ولا نفعلها للتقرب اليه *

*اذا لماذا امرنا الله بفعلها؟!*

*هناك فرق بين عبارتي وما فهمت *

*الحياة بالقرب من الله ليست مجموعة أوامر ونواهي *

*لكننا نحب الله فنفعل ما ُيرضيه دون تعقيد أو مراوغة*


----------



## fredyyy (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*فمن إعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما أعتدى عليكم
هذا هو القصاص ودفع الظلم عن النفس والمال والولد *

*الله لا ُيناقد نفسه فلقد قال :*

*رومية  12 : 19 *

*لاَ تَنْتَقِمُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ بَلْ أَعْطُوا مَكَاناً لِلْغَضَبِ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ *

*لِيَ النَّقْمَةُ أَنَا أُجَازِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. *

*علَّمنا الكتاب المقدس أن لا ننتقم لأنفسنا ... وأنت تأتي بأقوال ُتحرض على الإنتقام *

*إذاً ما أتيت به ليس هو كلام الله .... مرة أخرى الله لا يُناقد نفسه*


----------



## السيف (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

مشكور على الموضوع
أول ما قرأت قلت: الله عليك!! والله عجبتني وأسلوب جميل...
أخوك جورج...
تقبل مروري


----------



## avram (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*



باغي الحق قال:


> ندخل في موضوعك الرئيسي مع انك مش رديت علي في ردي علي معنى العبوديه



صديقي العزيز وآخي الحبيب باغي الحق
عن قصد بالفعل لم آرد على مداخلتك السابقة، ولكن ليس كوني آتجاهل مداخلتك، وأنت تعرف أني ولا مرة أتجاهل مداخلتك، وآكن لك لك حب وتقدير، ولكن لأني آردت أن أبقي الشئ الجيد للآخر.:smil12:

في موضوع العبودية:
ذكرنا أن العبودية هئ عبودية للخطية والشر "فمن يفعل الخطية هو عبد للخطية"
وأنت تحدثت عن العبودية لله سبحانه وتعالئ
وذكر لك أخي الحبيب فريدي أن في المسيحية قال لنا المسيح لا أدعوكم عبيداً بل آحباء، وهذا حق
لكن كوننا نعرف ونؤمن أن الله في محبته وغنى نعمته، دعانا أن نكون أولاد لله "بنوة روحية"
لكن لا ننسى أبداً أننا عبيد لله، وبولس أعظم رسول كان يقول في مقدمة رسالته بولس عبد يسوع المسيح
الله أعطانا هذا الأمتياز، أن نكون أولاد لله لكن نحن عن حُب وآمتنان نعتبر نفوسنا عبيداً له.
فتصير العبودية هي عبودية الحب والرضئ وليس الإضطرار والخوف.
هو يدعوني أبناً له "بنوه روحية" وأنا آصير نفسي عبداً له أطيعه وآخدمة من قلبي وآحبه وآعكس محبتي له في محبتي للآخريين ومساعدة الآخر.
هذة هي العلاقة بين الله والإنسان المؤمن في المسيحية، ولاحظ لم أقول هذة العلاقة بين الله والمسيحين لكن قلت "المؤمن"

أما عن تفسيرك للعبودية أن كوننا عبيد لله فنطيعه دون أن نفهم وأن نقتنع، لأن قمة العبودية هى أن تعمل وتؤمن وتصدق، ما لا تفهمه مثل الصلاة وغيرها كما ذكرت.
الحقيقة أنا لا أتفق معك صديقي في هذة النقطة، لماذا؟
لأن الله نفسه هو الذي آعطاني العقل والمنطق وخلقني مفكراً ذؤي إرادة، فلا يُمكن وهو الذي شاء في محبته أن يخلقني هكذا يّسلب مني هذا الحق.طبعاً لا يفهم أن نخضع كل شئ للعقل المجرد، فهذا أيضاً ليس بمفهوم مسيحي
المفهوم المسيحي في علاقتنا بالله وعبوديتنا له:
أن هناك أمور روحية ليست ضد العقل لكنها آسمئ من العقل.
لذلك في علاقتنا بالله نستخدم العقل والإيمان معاً
ذكرت هذا سابقاُ: عندما أستخدم تليسكوب لكئ أرئ الفضاء وما لا أستطيع أن آراه بعيني المجردة "هذا ليس ضد العين" لكن يُساعد عيني لارئ ما لا أستطيع رؤياه بعيني المجردة.
هكذا الحال في علاقتنا مع الله، الله ليس ضد العقل لكن آسمئ من العقل.
ولي عتاب وتساءول بسيط، تقول أن العبودية هي أن نُطيع الله في أشياء نجهل ما هيتها مثل الصلاة و.. وهذة قمة العبودية.

وعندما نتحدث عن ذات الله وهئ أعظم من كل شئ سبحانه وتعالئ ونقول أن الله أعلن لنا عن ذاته أنه واحد لا شريك له "وهذا واضح وجلي في كلمة الله"
لكنه في نفس الوقت جامع "له ثلاث صفات ذاتية"
أى وحدانية جامعه
يعترض المسلمين أن هذا ضد العقل و.............. الخ وأنا لا آجد أبداً أنها ضد العقل، لكن ربما تكون آسمئ من العقل وهذا طبيعي لأننا لا نتحدث عن شئ عادي لكننا نتحدث عن ذات الله كما اعلنها لنا الكتاب المقدس.
فكيف أنت تقول أن العبودية لله هى أن تطيع الله وأنت لا تعرف ماهيتة الأمور !!!!!!!!
كان بالأولئ أن تُطيع الله وتقبل إعلانه عن نفسه وذاته أنه واحد لا شريك له، لكن وحدانيته وحدانية جامعة "تشمل ثلاث صفات ذاتية" يُطلق عليها الكتاب المقدس
الآب والأبن والروح القدس.
إيهما منطق أن نطيع الله في الصلاة ونحن لا نعرف لماذا نصلي وما هي مهيتها.
أم نقبل إعلان الله عن وحدانيته الجامعة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
والوحدانية الجامعة أبداً ليست ضد العقل
فالكون ملئ بأشياء هى واحد ولكن داخلها تعددية 
وأنا لا أقول أن الله متل الآشياء، حاشا لله لأن ليس كمثله شى.
_*وهى وحدانية جامعة*_


----------



## باغي الحق (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

عزيزى فريدي

_** على العصاه أن يتوبوا عن عصيانهم ويؤمنوا بدم المسيح الذي يُؤهلهم أن يكونوا أحباء 
اي انهم بفعل  الطاعات يتقربون الى الله 

**لاَ تَنْتَقِمُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ بَلْ أَعْطُوا مَكَاناً لِلْغَضَبِ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ لِيَ النَّقْمَةُ أَنَا أُجَازِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. 
يعنى معنى النص زي ما فهمت اننا لا نغضب لانفسنا او مبادله الشر بالشر

ان كذلك فهذا ما امرنا به الاسلام جاء رجل الي النبي محمد عليه الصلاه والسلام اوصنى فقال لا تغضب وكررها ثلاثا

وما اثر عن الصحابه قالوا ما انتقم رسول الله لنفسه قط فقد كان احلم الحلماء واحرص الناس علي العفوا عن الاخرين
شكرا اليكم حواركم الهاديء المتزن


----------



## avram (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

_*تظهر معادن الرجال في الشدائد*_
مقولة حكيمة واقعية جميعاً نعترف بها ونّقرها وأختبرناها في الحياة، سواء في نفوسنا أو في نفوس من حولنا.
من منطلق هذة المقولة الحكيمة دعوني أكمل معكم حديثي في معايير الإسلام الإنسانية البشرية ومعايير المسيحية الألهية:
لو سالت متى يحتاج الإنسان للكذب؟ هل الأنسان الطبيعي العادي يحتاج للكذب في المواقف العادية؟ أعتقد لا.
إذن المواقف العادية لا تُظهر معدن هذا الشخص وصدقه، إنما الشدائد هي التي فيها يلجا الإنسان الضعيف إلى الكذب، وجوهر ومعدن الإنسان يّظهر في الشدائد أن ظل متمسكاً بصدقه أو لجا إلى الكذب.ومن خلال هذة المقدمة نّجد الإسلام قدم معيار آخر بشري إنساني بحت، بحسب الطبيعة البشرية.
*الكــــــــــــــــذب:* 
أؤصئ بعدم الكذب،  يقول القرآن فى سورة غافر 28:40  "إن الله لا يهدى من هو مسرف كذاب".
ولكن إختلافاً عن معظم الأديان، هناك حالات خاصة، لا يبيح الإسلام فيها الكذب فقط بل أيضاً يشجعه. جاء فى كتاب "روح الإسلام" الذى كتبه الداعية الإسلامى "عفيف طبارة"  ليدعو الناس فيه إلى الإسلام، صفحة 247 ما يلى: "ليس الكذب دائماً سيئاً. فمن المؤكد أن هناك حالات يكون فيها الكذب أكثر فائدة من الصدق للصالح العام ولفض النزاع بين الناس.  وفى هذا الصدد يقول النبى: لا يضل من يصلح بين الناس (بالكذب)، ومن يؤيد الصلاح  ويقول ما هو صالح".
لكن حلله في ثلاث: وهذة الثلاث حالات هئ الشدائد التي يُظهر فيها الإنسان معدنه.
عن كتاب إحياء علوم الدين للعلامة الإسلامى الغزالى - المجلد 4 صفحة 284 -287. عن أم كلثوم (إحدى بنات النبى) أنها قالت: "ما سمعت رسول الله يرخص فى شئ من الكذب إلا قى ثلاث: الرجل يقول القول يريد به الصلاح، والرجل يقول القول فى الحرب، والرجل يحدث امرأته، والمرأة تحدث زوجها".
أيضاً كما في القرآن:
مبدآ التقية، ولا أتطرق إليه بالتفصيل
"لا يؤاخذكم الله باللغو فى إيمانكم ولكن يؤاخذكم بما عقدتم الإيمان فكفارته إطعام عشرة مساكين من أوسط ما تطعمون أهليكم أو كسوتهم أو تحرير رقبة. فمن لم يجد فصيام ثلاثة أيام ذلك كفارة إيمانكم إذا حلفتم واحفظوا إيمانكم كذلك يبيّن الله لكم آياته لعلكم تشكرون". سورة المائدة 89:5.

إليس هذا مفهوم بشري إنساني في الإسلام، وهو اللجوء للكذب في حالات معينة!!!!!!!!

أما عن المسيحية فهي تُحرم الكذب بكل أنواعه، ولا تعلم بأن هناك كذبة بيضاء وكذبة سوادء، الكذب هو الكذب، وهذا ما يُظهر المعيار الألهي في التعاليم المسيحية، كونها من الله اصدق الصادقين.

*ننتقل إلى نقطة آخرئ وهي القسم:*
فكرة القسم هي للتاكيد، هذا المعنئ الظاهر، لكن المعنئ الباطن في القسم، هو أن الشخص يّشك أن الشخص المقابل لا يصدقه كون كلامه غير منطقي فيؤيد كلامه بقّسم لكئ يُصدقه الآخريين.
في الإسلام نجد حتئ الله في الإسلام يّقسم ويحلف، وقد حلف بذاته وهذا مقبول، لكن مرات كان يحلف بالأرض والسماء والقمر..............الخ
والحقيقة ما آذهلني وأنا أقرا في مواقع الإعجاز العلمي للقران، أن هناك بحث عن التين ووجدوا فيه فوائد كثيرة لذلك أن الله في الإسلام آقسم أيضاً "بالتين" و"الزيتون" ولا أعرف مغزئ وعظمة التين حتى أن الله يحلف بالتين. سورة التين الآية 1
_*دائماً القسم يكون بشئ أعظم من الشخص المتكلم،فعندما يُريد شخص أن يصدق ويؤكد كلامه يّحلف بشئ أعظم منه، مثل وراس أبوئ والنبي وربنا...............الخ*_
فكيف يُقسم الله  بالتـيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
حقيقة غريبة كتير
فالإسلام ابتداء من الله والرسول وتابعيه لا يّجدون أى مشكلة في القسم والحلفان، وهذا مقياس بشري أيضاً.
ولا يوجد تعليم في القرآن يحّرم القسم.

*أما في المسيحية فنجد تعاليم المسيح والمعيار الألهي في هذا الشان:
"ايضا سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تحنث بل أوف للرب اقسامك. واما انا فاقول لكم لا تحلفوا البتة.لا بالسماء لانها كرسي الله. ولا بالارض لانها موطئ قدميه.ولا باورشليم لانها مدينة الملك العظيم. ولا تحلف براسك لانك لا تقدر ان تجعل شعرة واحدة بيضاء او سوداء. بل ليكن كلامكم نعم نعم لا لا.وما زاد على ذلك فهو من الشرير"
(متى 5 : 33 - 37* )
وللحديث بقيــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

الموضوع تحفة جدا انا بحبكم اوى


----------



## ضيفة مسلمة (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*

                          اولا انا مسلمة 


                ثانيا لي رجعة بموضوع لاتباث اي الديانتين صحيح


             و انا هنا ليس للتعصب بل للحوار الهادف


               بالتوفيق*


----------



## siag_gis (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

اخي العزيز افرام 
ذكر اخي فريدي *عن يوحنا 15 : 15 
لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيداً لأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدُهُ لَكِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَبِي. *
*هل هذا يعني ان اله المسيحيين له اب .. وهل هذا من صفات البشر ام الاوهية ... اذا المسيح له اب وام وهو الاه عندكم ( الا يوجد تناقض في هذا ؟؟؟ ) فالبشر هم من لهم اباء وامهات ولهم ايضا اولاد ام الرب فهو واحد احد ليس له ام وليس له اب .. عموما انا هكتفي بالرد البسيط دا على كل موضوعك ولو كان المسيح اله ما كان له اب ..... ياريت تتعلم من القران فقه التوحيد لله بدل ما تعيش فى وهم كبير *


----------



## fredyyy (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*فمن إعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما أعتدى عليكم*
*فقد كان احلم الحلماء واحرص الناس علي العفوا عن الاخرين*


*جملتان من كلامك يحملان تحريضان متضاربان*

*ولا لزوم لتفسيرهما فالأمر واضح *

*فأنت تدافع عن معتقدات خاطئة*


----------



## avram (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*



siag_gis قال:


> اخي العزيز افرام
> ذكر اخي فريدي *عن يوحنا 15 : 15
> لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيداً لأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدُهُ لَكِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَبِي. *
> *هل هذا يعني ان اله المسيحيين له اب .. وهل هذا من صفات البشر ام الاوهية ... اذا المسيح له اب وام وهو الاه عندكم ( الا يوجد تناقض في هذا ؟؟؟ ) فالبشر هم من لهم اباء وامهات ولهم ايضا اولاد ام الرب فهو واحد احد ليس له ام وليس له اب .. عموما انا هكتفي بالرد البسيط دا على كل موضوعك ولو كان المسيح اله ما كان له اب ..... ياريت تتعلم من القران فقه التوحيد لله بدل ما تعيش فى وهم كبير *



آخي العزيز siag_gis
تحية محبة وسلام لك، سامحني لأني بالصدق قرآت مشاركتك عشر مرات لكى أستطيع أن أفهم ماذا تريد أن تقول.
آعذرك في فهم بعض المصطلحات المسيحية، لكن لا آعذرك في فهم وتصديق القرآن الذي تؤمن به !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
فكيف تقول عن المسيح أنه له آب وأم !!!!!!!!!!!!!! وقرآنك يخبرك أن المسيح هو كلمة الله وروح منه، وحبل به بالروح القدس، بدون زواج او رجل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثانياً لو تعتقدي أن القرآن وحده يُعلم فقه التوحيد بالله، فأنتي مخطئة جداً ياختي، فاليهودية والمسيحية قبل القرآن بمئات السنين نادت بواحدانية الله
ففي اليهودية في سفر التثنية 4:6
اسمع يا اسرائيل.الرب الهنا رب واحد
وفي المسيحية: الأنجيل بحسب مرقس 29:12
فاجابه يسوع ان اول كل الوصايا هي اسمع يا اسرائيل.الرب الهنا رب واحد
فأرجو عدم النظر إلى وحدانية الله بسطحية إلى هذا الحد والفهم ما هي الواحدانية في المسيحية واليهودية كما آعلنها الكتاب المقدس كلمة الله.
إلى متى ننظر إلى الله بمفهوم الواحد الحسابي الناقص
الله أعظم وأسمئ من كل شى
فالله واحد، لكنها وحدانية جامعة
الله واحد جامع "صفات ذاتية ثلاث"
الله موجود بذاته: صفة الوجود، يُطلق عليها الكتاب المقدس الآب
الله ناطق بكلمته: صفة العاقل الناطق، يُطلق عليها الكتاب المقدس الآبن
الله حي بروحه: صفة الحياة، يُطلق عليها الكتاب المقدس الروح القدس
والمسيح هو كلمة الله المتجسد، عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد.
هل هذا ليس توحيد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هل هذا شرك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
أرجو التّفكر في وحدانية الله أنها آسمئ وأعظم من الوحدانية المجردة البسيطة.
والكون يُعلن بوضوح -وهو صنعه الله- عن وحدانية داخلها تعددية
مثل الإنسان روح وجسد ونفس وهو واحد
وغيرها الكثير، وأنا لا أقول أن الله مثل هذة الأشياء حاشااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
الله ليس كمثله شئ وهو آعظم وأسمئ من كل شئ، لكن كون الله واحد جامع في ذاته ثلاث صفات ذاتية، هذا ليس ضد العقل.


----------



## نبيل فوزى ماهر (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

كمل معاهم يابنى  ربنايكملك بعقلك ويزيدك نعمه ويسكب عليك من روحه القدوس
وصليلهم ليلمس الله قلوبهم بالروح القدس لان مهما قولت وعدت مش هايفيد معاهم بشئ


----------



## Spiritual (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

سلام ونعمة صحابي وأحبابي... حاولت طرح موضوع جديد ولم أستطع"" ويبدو أنه يجب على الإنتظار لمدة أطول حتى أتمكن من ذلك ،، فبحثت على الموضوع الأقرب لطرح أسئلة قد تكون موضع نقاش ومحاورة بين الأديان للوصول إلى الحقيقة.. فأنا يا أحبائي أنضم مجمع كنائسي ديني يسمى بالتوحيد "" ملخص هدفه " أن الله واحد رب العالمين كلهم خالقهم جميعاً كما خلق الكون "" له دين واحد فقط نزل على آدم ونوح وموسى وابراهيم والسيد الميسح وأخيراً محمد عليهم السلام جميعاً .. وجدنا أن كل الكتب المقدسة المتوفرة معنا تؤكد حقيقة واحدة وهي أن الايمان هو بالله وبالرسل والأنبياء جميعاً والكتب السماوية جميعاً والملائكة والقدر واليوم الآخر" استندنا إلى أقوال السيد المسيح " أنا لم آت لأنقض الشريعة ولا الأنبياء" جئت لأكمل"" والذي فهمناه أن السيد المسيح قد أكمل ما قبله من موسى ونوح وابراهيم عليهم السلام ومن ثم جاء محمد عليه السلام وأكد الوجوب بالإيمان بالله وبالملائكة والكتب والرسل جميعاً.. قارنا الرسالات كلها فلم نجد أية فروقات تذكر بينها عدى نوعية الفرائض وكيفية تأديتها و قوائم الحلال والحرام والحدود وغيرها..
فلو استثنينا تلك الأمور فما يتبقى مطابق لبعضه البعض"" فالوصايا العشرة للسيد المسيح موجودة في الرسالتين اليهودية والاسلامية "" أما الاختلافات الجوهرية فهي مسألة التوحيد فاليهودية والاسلامية والابراهيمية كل الرسالات عدى المسيحية تقر بالتوحيد الذي تشير إليه المسيحية "بمبدأ التثليث أو الأقانيم " والذي يؤدي إلى التوحيد لله تعالى إضافة إلى اعتبار السيد المسيح هو الله وذلك الذي شكل جدلاً كبيراً بين الرسالات أما خطأ المسلمين فهو عدم اعترافهم بالإنجيل واتهامه بأنه محرف ولما سألنا بعضهم أين التحريف أو الادعاء به قالوا أن التحريف من خلال إضافاة مبعوثي السيد المسيح قلنا لهم إذا الإنجيل هو الإنجيل أما الاضافات بعد عهد السيد المسيح فهي من الرسل الموحون من الروح القدس وهي بالتالي كالأحاديث النبوية عند المسلمين لها احترامها ولكنها ليست كأقوال المسيح عليه السلام أو القرآن الكريم
الآن سؤالي لو لم يؤمن الموحدون بألوهية السيد المسيح استناداً إلى النصوص الإنجيلية ولم يؤمنوا بالتثليل وآمنوا بالإنجيل كما هو كتاباً مقدساُ صلوا صلاة المسيح عليه السلام تعمدوا باسم الله الرب،، واعترفوا بأن السيد المسيح روح الله في مريم واعترفوا بالصلاة "أبانا الذي في السماوات"" أباً مجازياً للعالمين كما هو أبا رمزياً للسيد المسيح "" فالمسيح بتعريف الموحدون مثل آدم عليه السلام بشر نفخ فيه من روح الله تعالى.. فهل في رأيكم من آمن بالإنجيل والسيد المسيح وتعمد وفعل كل ما أمره المسيح فعله وآمن بأن المسيح حي لسب بسيط أنه لم يمت أبداً حتى صعوده إلى السماء إنما لو كان الشهيد في الإسلام لا يموت بقول الله في القرآن" ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتاً بل أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون" فإذا كان الشهيد حيا فمن الأولى أن يكون المسيح حياً نحن نؤمن بالمسيح حياً نحبه حباً كبيراً إنما لا نعتبره إلاهاً ،، فهل هذا الايمان غير كاف للايمان ؟؟ نؤمن بكل شيء  في الدين المسيحي إلا التثليث والتأليه للسيد المسيح وننقض أي نص يخالف الشريعة من أية رسالة.. أرجو التكرم بإنارتي مع الشكر لكم


----------



## سمكو درويش (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

قال سيدنا يسوع المسيح 

من أنكرني أمام الناس 
أنكره أمام أبي الذي في السماوات

أخوكم
سمكو درويش
26*01*2008


----------



## Spiritual (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

ومن ينكر السيد المسيح إلا أن يكون مختلاً أو فاقداً لأهليته،، بالطبع لا يستطيع أي إنسان في الكون أن ينكر الحب والحبيب أن ينكر الوفاء يا أخي درويش والحمد لله على نعمة المحبة


----------



## siag_gis (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

اخي العزيز افرام
ذكرت في مدونتك ما يلي
*آخي العزيز siag_gis
تحية محبة وسلام لك، سامحني لأني بالصدق قرآت مشاركتك عشر مرات لكى أستطيع أن أفهم ماذا تريد أن تقول*.
لا اعتقد انك لم تفهم مدونتي ومشاركتي لكن لو كنت كذلك فدعني اذكرها لك مباشرة ( مدونتك تقول ان القران والاسلام بالتالي هو انساني وتسترشد ببعض الاقاويل التي بالقطع كان التحليل لها من خلال عقلك فقط ورغم ذلك حاولت ان تجعلها دليلا على ان الاسلام انساني ( كما ذكرت ) ...
ونسيت او تناسيت ان اول صفة البشر هى التناسل ... فتجد الاب وتجد الام وتجد الابن وهذه بالقطع صفات البشر .... وهذا ليس بتفسير مني لما ذكرته من مشاركة الاخ فريدي ولكنها ماخوذة كما هى . ولم اترجمها او افسرها ... فهل معنى ذلك ان ربكم الذي تؤمنون به هو الاب ام الابن ام كلاهما معا ... اعتقد انك الان فهمت مقصدي من فقه التوحيد الذي وجد فى اليهودية وفي الاسلام وانا اشك انه فى المسيحية التي لديكم مع انني اؤؤمن تمام الايمان ان المسيحية الحقيقية بها التوحيد الالاهي ولكن ليست المسيحية التي اقرا منها الان في عهدكم الجديد والقديم


----------



## avram (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*



siag_gis قال:


> اخي العزيز افرام
> ذكرت في مدونتك ما يلي
> *آخي العزيز siag_gis
> تحية محبة وسلام لك، سامحني لأني بالصدق قرآت مشاركتك عشر مرات لكى أستطيع أن أفهم ماذا تريد أن تقول*.
> ...



أقتبس مداخلتك كما هي
وما علاقة هذا بالموضوع !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
الموضوع يدور حول المعايير التي في الإسلام والمسيحية، في أمور عدة
ويّتضح لكل متابع وقارئ للموضوع أن المعايير التي في الإسلام هي معاير إنسانية أى بشرية 
ووضحت في المقابل المعايير والوصايا التي بالأنجيل تُظهر مصدرها كونها إلهية فهئ تسمو عن المستوى والمقاييس البشرية

فهل لك الجرآة لمناقشة المعايير التي أستدليت منها أنها مصدر الإسلام بشري أى أنه ليس من الله وتُثبت لي العكس؟؟؟
هذا موضوعنا


----------



## siag_gis (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*اخي افرام
كيف اناقشك في امور داخل موضوعك دون ان ادخل في قلب الموضوع .... انت  تقول ان مصدر الاسلام بشري وتستدل ببعض الايات القرءانية وتحاول عمل معايير واغفلت اكبر معيار وهو التناسل والتكاثر البشري وعلاقة البشر بين بعضهم .. فالمسلم يبحث عن الله الواحد ويؤمن به .. ويؤمن ان الله ليس له ولد وليس له اب وليس له زوجة وانتم تألهون المسيح ابن الرب وتألهون امه مريم عليهم جميعا السلام (( اليس هذا ضمن معايير النقاش ؟؟؟؟) ) ............... يا اخي افرام ابحث كثيرا قبل ان ترد ، فكلامك ماخوذ عليك خاصة وان الموضوع موضوعك وانت الذي بداته ... وان وجدت منك ردا قويا على ما اكتبه هنا بالمشاركة ومفيدا في التعرف على الله الواحد من خلال سياق هذا الموضوع تقنع المشاركين به يمكن بعدها ان اناقشك في المعايير التي ذكرنها ...
تحياتي*


----------



## avram (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*



siag_gis قال:


> *اخي افرام
> كيف اناقشك في امور داخل موضوعك دون ان ادخل في قلب الموضوع .... انت  تقول ان مصدر الاسلام بشري وتستدل ببعض الايات القرءانية وتحاول عمل معايير واغفلت اكبر معيار وهو التناسل والتكاثر البشري وعلاقة البشر بين بعضهم .. فالمسلم يبحث عن الله الواحد ويؤمن به .. ويؤمن ان الله ليس له ولد وليس له اب وليس له زوجة وانتم تألهون المسيح ابن الرب وتألهون امه مريم عليهم جميعا السلام (( اليس هذا ضمن معايير النقاش ؟؟؟؟) ) ............... يا اخي افرام ابحث كثيرا قبل ان ترد ، فكلامك ماخوذ عليك خاصة وان الموضوع موضوعك وانت الذي بداته ... وان وجدت منك ردا قويا على ما اكتبه هنا بالمشاركة ومفيدا في التعرف على الله الواحد من خلال سياق هذا الموضوع تقنع المشاركين به يمكن بعدها ان اناقشك في المعايير التي ذكرنها ...
> تحياتي*



حقيقي ليس لي إلا أن أبتسم، حقيقي أضحكتني وأنا أشكرك لأجل هذة البسمة التي تسببت فيها لي:

هل أنت فاهم محور الموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أشك في هذا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وهل أنت تبحث عن إجابة من هو الله في المسيحية؟
أشك في هذا، لأن قسم الردود على الشبهات يُرحب بتساؤلئك وبه موضوعات كثيرة ناقشت هذة الفكرة.
ما آضحكني هو أكبر معيار هو التناسل والتكاثر بين البشر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
بعرف أن البشر بيتزاوجوا ويناسلوا ويتكاثروا كما فعل نبي الإسلام وغيره
لكن الله كما يقول الآنجيل روح، والله لا يتزوج ولا ينجب ولا يتناسل ويتكاثر حاشا لله، الله واحد لا شريك له
صدقني بّجد نفسي أفهم شو تقصد بالضبط لكن مو قادر "أعتقد العيب عندي أنا"
أناقش ايه!!؟ أن الله لم يتزوج في الإسلام وتزوج في المسيحية وتناسل !!!!!!!!!!!
نفسي آجاوبك، لكن ما بدي أخرج عن جوهر الموضوع
أعلنها أمام الكل أنا أؤمن الله واحد لا شريك له لم يلد ولم يتزوج ولم يتناسل حاشااااااااااااا لله
أوعدك اني آضع موضوع عن طبيعة الله ووحدانيته في الإسلام والمسيحية قريباً أنشاء الله.
أرجع وأذكرك أنتظر ردك على المعايير التي تُبين أن الإسلام بشري ما فيه لمسة الله ومعايره
كنت أتمنى منك أن تناقش في الموضوع، وأرحب بردك على كل النقاط التي ذكرتها سابقاً، أم أن تشتت الموضوع أنكم تالهون العذراء مريم، فهذا خرافات وإتهامات القرآن الباطلة التي لها إي اساس
مع محبتي لك


----------



## siag_gis (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*اخي العزيز افرام
اسعدني الله باضافة البسمة على شفتيك واسعدني شكرك ... 
اما عن فهمي محور الموضوع من عدمه فهو يتوقف على مدى فهمك انت لما تكتب من موضوعات .... وعن فهمك لردودي من عدمها ام انك تريد ان تهرب من الحوار ... معيار البشر منها العلاقة قوية بين الاب والابن وانا اريد ان اعرف دور هذا المعيار في موضوعك ... صحيح انك لم تذكر هذه المقارنه ( العلاقة الابوية )بين الاسلام والمسيحية لكنها حقيقة وهي لب الموضوع الذي نتناقش فيه ام ان لك راى اخر ...
على فكرة انا ايضا ارحب بردودك
تحياتي*


----------



## nseem (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

نعم نعم كلام جميل في موضوع إنشائي منمق يخدم ماسكن وخرب في العقول 
 أود أن أسألك يا كاتب الموضوع وغيرك ممن أخذتهم الحمية بالردود المفعمة والعقلية المغسولة ،
 سؤالي هو ماذا ستفعل إذا لطمك شخص ما على خدك ؟
 إذا قلت أدر له خدي الثاني ليضربني عليه حسب التعاليم المسيحية فاسمح لي فأنت كاذب وخالفت الفطرة وإذا قلت إعتدي عليه بمثل ما اعتدى عليً ــ وربما أكثر ــ  فأنت بذلك لم تطبق تعاليم المسيحية وبذلك تكون قد خرجت منها  ---- 

و في كلام المحبة هل تحب من تنعتهم بأعداءك وهنا تقصد المسلمين ــ الإجابة واضحة في الكتابة التي تنم عن ضحالة الفكر وقلة الاطلاع ــ 

وفي موضوع الأبدية فأي أبدية تعني ففي الآخرة هناك منها نوعان  ــ

وفي موضوع الزواج والطلاق فوالله قد أحسن الإسلام عندما أعطى للرجل حق الطلاق للخلاص من عيشة لا تطاق  و أعطى للمرأة حق الطلب والخلع من رجل ظالم عابث

وهكذا ولن أزيد وأطيل عليكم في هذا،

 وهنيئاً للمسلين بدينهم ـــــــ وليتدبر أولي العقول ولأبصار


----------



## مجاهد بالقلم (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

أخي الكريم avram رددت على موضوعك هذا بالتفضيل في موضوع جديد.. ارجو ان تفيدني برأيك الكريم
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=637209#post637209
سلام


----------



## Spiritual (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

ومن أجل إحقاق الحق وكوني مررت بالتجربتين الاسلامية والمسيحية أوقول ما قاله أبرهة الحبشي لما أجابه مسلم عن ما قاله القرآن في السيدة مريم ،، فخط بعصاه على الأرض وقال ما أرى اختلافاً بين الدينين أكثر من هذا الخط........... نعم وصدقوني ،، فرسالة الله واحدة لأنه واحد ولا أعتقد أن أي إنسان ولد بفطرة وعقل ينكر تلك الحقيقة........ وإحقاق الحق فالمسيحية عنوانها المحبة والاسلام عنوانه السلام.. أما لو اختف الفريقان على عمّن هو أكثر سلاماً أو تسامحاً فأقول "" معظم الآيات في الكتاب المقدس تدعو إلى المحبة ،، ولكن وكما اشارت نسيم بطريقة مطلقه "" وتمثيلها بما قاله السيد المسيح " أحبوا أعداءكم ، وباركوا لاعنيكم، وأحسنوا معاملةالذين يبغضونكم وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيؤون إليكم ويضطهدونكم فتكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذي في السماوات" أو قوله "بل ومن لطك على خدك الأيمن فأدر له خدك الأيمن" من غير المعقول أن تفسر بنصها في كل الظروف فهل نرضى مثلاً بالصهاينة يحتلون بيوتنا ونتهكون أعراضنا ونحبهم ؟؟ أم إن نقف أمام معتدي يلطمنا ويسر أموالنا أو يعتدي على شرفنا ولا ندافع عن أنفسنا؟؟ وبالمثل "" هل نأخذ الآية القرآنية " قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ ."" ونسوا أن القرآن الكريم أورد أيضاً "وَإِنْ جَنَحُوا لِلسَّلْمِ فَاجْنَحْ لَهَا وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ" ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ السَّيِّئَةَ نَحْنُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَصِفُونَ،،وَلَا تُجَادِلُوا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ إِلَّا بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ وَقُولُوا آمَنَّا بِالَّذِي أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَأُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَإِلَهُنَا وَإِلَهُكُمْ وَاحِدٌ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ""
الحقيقة الواضحة أن المسيحية دين المحبة والتسامح وفي نفس الوقت ليس دين الخنوع والتهاون بل دين الكرامة أيضاً وكذلك الآسلام ليس دين الاساءة والحروب والا إنسانية ،، فهناك الكثير جداً من المواقف الانسانية التي يدعو لها وكما قال محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم "دخل رجلاً الجنة في كلب سقاه"" وقال دخلت النار في هرة فلا هي أطعمتها ولا سقتها ولا تركتها تأكل من خشاش الأرض "" فإذا كان الإسلام يحث على الاحسان حتى للحيوان فما بالك بالإنسان ؟؟؟ فإذاً ليس هناك في الرسالتان سوى المحبة ،، والواقع إلا أن تركيز المحبة والتسامي والتسامح في الإنجيل والحق يقال أكثر من التركيز في هذه الناحية في القرآن الكريم.... بوركتم جميعاً


----------



## fredyyy (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*nseem*
*نعم نعم كلام جميل في موضوع إنشائي منمق يخدم ماسكن وخرب في العقول *

*هدئ من روعك ... هل تصف الآخرين بما أنت عليه؟ !!*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*أود أن أسألك يا كاتب الموضوع وغيرك ممن أخذتهم الحمية بالردود المفعمة والعقلية المغسولة *

*وضعت نفسك في الميزان فوُجِدتَ ......*

*هل وأنت ضيف في هذا المنتدى تشتم القائمين عليه *

*هل علَّمتك عقائدك أن تشتم قوم قدموا لك فاكهه من خليقة الله فتتأفف منها*

*فإذا لم تقبل كلام من نالوا الحياة الأبدية ... فمصيرك الموت الأبدي *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*سؤالي هو ماذا ستفعل إذا لطمك شخص ما على خدك ؟ **إذا قلت أدر له خدي الثاني ليضربني عليه حسب التعاليم المسيحية فاسمح لي فأنت كاذب *

*الكاذب هو من ينكر إبن الله ... إذاً أنت هو الكاذب يقول الكتاب :*

*يوحنا الأولى 5 : 10 *

*مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِابْنِ اللهِ فَعِنْدَهُ الشَّهَادَةُ فِي نَفْسِهِ. مَنْ لاَ يُصَدِّقُ اللهَ فَقَدْ جَعَلَهُ كَاذِباً، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِالشَّهَادَةِ الَّتِي قَدْ شَهِدَ بِهَا اللهُ عَنِ ابْنِهِ. *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وخالفت الفطرة *

*الإنسان بطبيعته وبدون المسيح يحب الخطية وهي دعوة منك لترك تعاليم الله*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*و في كلام المحبة هل تحب من تنعتهم بأعداءك وهنا تقصد ......*

*النعت بأن شخصاً عدوي هي من تعاليمك وليس لنا في المسيحية أعداء *

*ما يُسمى عدو هو عدو لله حيث يقاوم كلام الله فيصبح عدواً له وعندنا المصالحة له مع الله *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*الإجابة واضحة في الكتابة التي تنم عن ضحالة الفكر وقلة الاطلاع *

*أنت الذي لم تطلع على ما في المنتدى وليس لك فكر الله لتقيمنا (ما للخطي بين القديسين)*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وفي موضوع الأبدية فأي أبدية .... *

*أنت لا تعرف شيئاً ولا تستطيع أن تميِّز عظمة أمور الله *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وفي موضوع الزواج والطلاق فوالله .... عندما أعطى للرجل حق الطلاق للخلاص من عيشة لا تطاق *

*منطقك للطلاق يعني أن الله ليس لديه القدرة على تغيير الشريك الردئ *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*و أعطى للمرأة حق الطلب والخلع من رجل ظالم عابث*

*ردئ هو مبدئك فأنت تريد للمرأة أن تعامل الرجال كالحذاء تغيره حين ما تريد*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وهنيئاً ........ بدينهم *

*بل رديئاً لمن ساروا وراء معتقدات على هوا شهواتهم*


----------



## fredyyy (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*Spiritual*
*ومن أجل إحقاق الحق *

*عن أي حق تتكلم وهل يتساوى كلام الله بكلام الناس*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وكوني مررت بالتجربتين ........ والمسيحية *

*حياتك الشخصية ليست مقياس لكلام الله خصوصاً إذا تعارضت مع كلام الله*

*المسيحية ليست تجربة تجربها وتخرج لتجرب أخرى *

*المسيحية نوال حياة لمن ليس له حياة *

*ولا يوجد من يُعطي حياة لميت في أي معتقدات أخرى*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*فرسالة الله واحدة *

*لا توجد رسالة من الله إلا في الكتاب المقدس*

:17_1_34[1]:          :smi102:          :17_1_34[1]:​


----------



## Spiritual (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

سلام ونعمة يا أخي فريدي ،، من حيث إحقاف الحق أقول لك أن العالم مقسوم إلى ثلاثة أقسام رئيسية قسم يضم أكثر من ثلثه بكثير من المسلمين وقسم يضم أقل من الثلث بوذيين والقسم الثالث هم المسيحيين .. ومن المنطقي أن يكون بين المسلمين الذين يفوقون المليار نسمة 1% منهم ضمن المصنفين بفئة العلماء أو المتفوقون ... ومنهم من دخل مسابر الأديان جميعاً وظل متمسكاً بالاسلام..
المشكلة يا أخي فريدي أن المسلم لا يستطيع القناعة بأي شكل بمنطق الثالوث أو ألوهية يسوع لسبب قد يكون موروثاً أو عقلانياً كما أنت تفكر بالظبط بمنطق خارج نطاق المعتقد ...
أنا قرأت الإنجيل وبالطبع أحببته وصدقته وأحببت السيد المسيح بك قوتي وصليت كثيراً واقتنعت بما قاله لنا إنما وكون السيد المسيح ذكر صراحة في أكثر من نص أن الله إلهه هو وبأن الله واحد وحتى إلى الشيطان نفسه .. والشيطان يعلم أكثر مما نعلم "للرب إلهك تسجد والله وحده تعبد" لم أستطع الاقتناع بكل النظريات التي تؤول أو تشير إلى ألوهية السيد المسيح... فهل كوني خرجت من تلك المقولة أو التحليل وآمنت بالمسيح الحي وبالإنجيل وصليت وتعمدت وآمنت بقوله أني لم آت لأنقض الناموس "الشريعة" ولا الأنبياء" وقوله جئت لأكمل ........ ولم يشر إلا مرة واحدة بأنبياء كذبة يأتون من بعده وذكر في نفس الوقت .. إلى أن تزول الأرض والسماوات ،، لن يزول حرفاً واحداً ولا كلمة واحدة ....... ومنذ بداية الكون.. وقولك لا توجد رسالة من الله إلا في الكتاب المقدس أيضاً قول لا أقره لسبب واحد أن الكتاب المقدس أتى قبل 2008 سنوات،، فهل ننكر كل الرسل الذين أتوا قبل السيد المسيح وبرسالاتهم من عند الله ؟؟ أين رسالة نوح ؟؟ وآدم، وابراهيم، وجميع الأنبياء كما أشار النص " لم آت لأنقض الشريعة ولا الأنبياء......... وكلام الله منذ نشأة الكون حتى نزول المسيحية....!! لذا فسؤالي الوحيد ... كعلم... أن من أنكر ألوهية السيد المسيح.. وأقر بنوته بنفس طريقة السيد المسيح الذي كان يصلى وعلمنا كيفية الصلاة قائلاً "" أبانا الذي في السماوات ليتقدس اسمك"""
كلنا والسيد المسيح يقول أبانا.......... أليس كذلك يا أخي الحبيب فريدي..
أعذرني لم أستطع القناعة .. بتحليلات عقل الإصبع,, المثلث... التقسيم.. ثلاثة أجزاء من الله كل له تسمية والله واحد !!! أنا وأنت وكلنا لم يرى ولم يعرف ما هو الله "" ما شكله.. أين هو...... من هو...... إلا بما جاء بين أيدينا........ ولو قلت لك للحظة........ إنسى كل شيء...... أو إسأل أحد الرجال في غياهب أفريقيا.. والذي لم يحتك مع أية ثقافة من هو الله !! لن يبتدئ معك بالتثليث ........ سيبتدئ بواحد....... حتى الأقدمين ابتدكوا بواحد.... عبدوا الشمس... عبدوا القمر.......... عبدوا النار...... واحد في كل مرة.. أما نحن فنعبد الله الواحد.. ولم نبدأ بالتثليل ولا بتأليه من قال " يا أبي لإن كان لا يمكن أن تعبر عني هذه الكأس إلا بأن أشربها،، فلتكن مشيئتك"....... قال مشيئتك........... ولو كان الله لكانت مشئته هو..... أعذرني مرة أخرى وأشكرك على المداخلة


----------



## danielgad (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*اية مسيحية تعترف بها وانت تنكر ان المسيح هو الله .راجع رسائل القديس يوحنا بالعهد الجديد ستجد انك من الشيطان إذ انك تنكر ان المسيح يسوع هو الله المتجسد !! آسف ان اعلن لك الحقيقة المرة ولا تعتبرها اهانه إذ انه  من الذين يبدون مسيحيون هم في الحقيقة اولاد ابليس .
راجع العدد الاول في السفر  الاول سفر التكوين : " في البدء خلق الله " وهنا في العبرية الاصلية الكلمة الله ذكرت الوهيم وهي بصيغة الجمع "وليس المفرد وهي الحقيقة التي لايبتلعها  غير المؤمنين .
 في نفس الاصحاح يتكلم الله بصيغة الجمع في العدد 26 . يمكنك العودة و القراءة واترك النقاش الاجوف  الناتج من فساد الذهن الطبيعي للانسان. فبالحقيقة كلمة الله حية وفعالة وامضي من كل سيف ذي حدين. وانه " الي الشريعة والي الشهادة - الكلمة - ان لم يقولوا ذلك فليس لهم فجر ".
 لا نور إلا في النور الحقيقي وهوكلمة الله وكل فلسفة باطلة و المماحاكات الذهنية هي طاحونة هواء .
الي الله و الي كلمته ارجع ستري النور ولامماثل ولا مباحث يقف امام كلمة الله ليثبت بمنطقه صدقها . الي الكلمة الي الكلمة الي الكلمة . باركك الله بنعمة البحث الأمين و الالتصاق الصادق للكلمة الالهية . 
 اخيرا هل قرات الكتاب المقدس مباشرة . تأكد ان روح الله   سيرشدك فيه الي كل الحق .*


----------



## nseem (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

رد على واقتباس من fredyyy
الرد منك واليك فلا تأخذك العزة بالإثم  فتحاول الرد بالمقاوحة وللمقاوحة فقط
وهذا كلامك
و في كلام المحبة هل تحب من تنعتهم بأعداءك وهنا تقصد ......

[COLOR="Red[SIZE="4"]"]النعت بأن شخصاً عدوي هي من تعاليمك وليس لنا في المسيحية أعداء 

ما يُسمى عدو هو عدو لله حيث يقاوم كلام الله فيصبح عدواً له وعندنا المصالحة له مع الله [/COLOR][/SIZE]
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
إذاً أنت ترى أن كلمة عدو هي من تعاليمي أنا ــــــ فخذ اليك ما كتبته أنت ومن كلامك أيضا المناقض لنفسه ونفسك معا أقتبس الآتي

في المقابل نّجد في المسيحية وكلام المسيح الآمر مختلف تماماً، فعلمنا المسيح أن نُحب آعدائنا
"واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم.باركوا لاعنيكم.احسنوا الى مبغضيكم.وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم". مت 44:5
فان جاع عدوك فاطعمه.وان عطش فاسقه. رو 20:12[/FONT

إذاً فأنت تدعي أن كلمة عدو ليست لديك وانما هي لدي أنا وأنت في المسيحية ليس لك أعداء وهذا كلام مخالف لكلام المسيح عليه السلام الذي يطلب منك أن تحب أعداءك إذا فهذه كلمة توجد لدي و لدى السيد المسيح عليه السلام أيضا

في النهاية أشكرك على العنوان ( إنسانية الإسلام ) وأما ما كتب تحته فهي أهواء شخصية مريضة


ولن أكمل الباقي لأن ردودك كلها على هذا المنوال منتاقضة ولا تستحق


----------



## Spiritual (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

أشكرك جزيل الشكر يا أخي دانيل على مداخلتك الكريمة وأشكرك أيضاً على نصيحتك الغالية "" وأقول لك أن كلمة ألوهيم في العبرية يتعني إله كإسم وكلمة إيل تعني الله مثل "جيرا إيل أو عزيرا إيل "مساعد الرب" فالملائكة كما تعرف أسماء لها معاني... "على فكرة اللغة العبرية هي اللغة رقم 4 من اللغات الخمسة اللتي أتقنها أما ال التعريف بالعبرية فهي ها .... نقول مثلاُ يليد (ولد) ونقول ها يليد أي الولد ،، نقول ألوهيم ونقول ألوهيم شيلي "" شيلي أي لي أو تبعي يعني يا إلهي وقالها باللآرامية إلي "" أي إلهي أو يا إلهي لما شبقتني "لمذا تركتني "" كما قال السيد المسيح في فلم آلام المسيح لميل جبسون الذي حضرته في شيكاجو .. أما اتباع رسالة القديس يوحنا أسألك نفس السؤال "" القديس يوحنا مزود بالروح القدس " لكنه يبقى إنساناً عادياً لا يقارن بالسيد المسيح بأي صورة أو شكل "" فنحن لو قرأنا نصان " واحد للسيد المسيح وآخر للقديس يوحنا فبمن نأخذ؟؟ بالطبع ما قاله السيد المسيح ،، فلو كان نفسه القائل "" وهو يناجي نفسه مع الله وليس من أحد عنده يسمعه إلا نفسه "" يا أبتي فلتكن مشيئتك"""" وهي واضحة وضوح الشمس نقول أنه كان يقول لنفسه فلتكن مشيئتي أنا !!!! الكلام واضح وبين يا أخي الحبيب وما تتضايق مني فأنا أؤمن بالسيد المسيح وبكلامه العظيم وأستنير بالقديسن الاثني عشر المبعوثين من السيد المسيح أعبد الله وأيقن بأن المسييح حي وهو نفسه الذي تضايق وفي عدة نصوص مذكورة في الكتاب المقدس ممن يصفه بالله....... المشكلة أني أعذرك فهي قناعة قديمة في ذاتك من زمن طويل مرسخة بكل جوارحك وهذا شيء طبيعي ،، ولكين أريد أن أسألك سؤالاً : لو نظرت إلى المرآة ماذا ترى؟؟؟ تجيب أرى نفسي.... وهذا رد طبيعي لأن فعلاً ورثته منذ البداية ... أما العقل والمنطق والعلم يقول .. لا يا عزيزي إنما أنت ترى صورة خيالية معكوسة لك............ فأعذرك مرة أخريى لكن إجابة سؤالي تباحث فيها أكثر من عالم ديني في سينت بيويس في أمريكا وأقر الكثيرون منهم بأن السيد المسيح هو الابن وليس الله.. وأعتقد أن كلمة المسيح هو الله "" حديثة العهد .. فقد كان أجدادنا يمشون على "باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس إله واحد ولم أذكر أحد يقول بسم الله الآب والله الإبن والله الروح القدس الثلاثة الله في واحد !!! لا يا صديقي.. الله واحد ولو قلنا الآب والابن والروح القدس "المجموعة هي الله فهذا معنى الثالوث الذي عرفناه وورثناه منذ الصغر
باركك الرب أخي الحبيب وأعذرني إن كنت قد سببت لك أي إزعاج 
:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## siag_gis (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*ايوة كدة الحوار سخن واصبح هناك وضوح تام بين ما هو حق وما هو باطل ... فكما ترون ان الايمان بعيسى عليه السلام هو عامل مشترك بين الاديان ولكن ما لم نستطع الايمان به هو كون المسيح هو الله او انه ابن لله
تحياتي لكم واشكركم على هذا الحوار الشيق الذي اسعدت بقرائته كثير*


----------



## Spiritual (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*



siag_gis قال:


> *ايوة كدة الحوار سخن واصبح هناك وضوح تام بين ما هو حق وما هو باطل ... فكما ترون ان الايمان بعيسى عليه السلام هو عامل مشترك بين الاديان ولكن ما لم نستطع الايمان به هو كون المسيح هو الله او انه ابن لله
> تحياتي لكم واشكركم على هذا الحوار الشيق الذي اسعدت بقرائته كثير*



سلام يا أخي الحبيب سياج أشكرك على مداخلتك وأنا في الواقع أقرك بالحق أن الله واحد ،، إنما برضه ألومك قليلاً لسبب بسيط "" أسألك إياه "" في القرآن الكريم والحديث النبوي يقر بالايمان كما جاء به السيد المسيح" وأذكر لك لما قال جبريل عليه السلام" الإيمان أن تؤمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر والقدر خيره وشره"" وهذا بالتأكيد ما هو موجود ومقر في القرآن الكريم..لماذا لا تؤمن بكتب الله "الإنجيل" الذي أكمل ما قبله من الرسالات كما تؤمن بالقرآن الذي قال " اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي" ؟؟ ولو عليك اعتراض أو هناك نصوص تشير وجود شك من البعض بالاضافة في بعض النصوص "" وهذا بالطبع مرفوض في الدين المسيحي فلو قرأت الانجيل العهد الجديد مثلاً لن تجد الكثير من الاختلاف بينه وبين ما لديك ؟؟ ولو أن بعض النصوص تحتاج شرحاً من أحد العلماء لتأويلها مكما يجري في القرآن الكريم أيضاً لبعض الكلمات الصعبة مثلاً..؟
:dance:


----------



## fredyyy (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*siag_gis*

*الموضوع لا سخن ولا حاجة ... لكنه أوضَحَ مدى عدم فهم العضو / nseem*

*وعدم وعييه*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*...فتحاول الرد بالمقاوحة وللمقاوحة فقط*

*أنا محاور ولست مقاوح إقرأ جيداً قبل أن تكتب*

*لأني أعرف من أؤمن به وأتكلم بثبات ومن أرضية صلبة*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*و في كلام المحبة هل تحب من تنعتهم بأعداءك وهنا تقصد ......**النعت بأن شخصاً عدوي هي من تعاليمك وليس لنا في المسيحية أعداء **ما يُسمى عدو هو عدو لله حيث يقاوم كلام الله فيصبح عدواً له وعندنا المصالحة له مع الله *

*أشرحها لك بمثال *

*إذا أقبل شخص على شخص مسيحي وضربه على وجهه*

*فالمسيحي يعتبر الذي ضربه شخص مُخطئ *

*ولن يعتدي عليه بمثل ما أعتُدِىَ عليه*

*وهذا الذي أخطأ وإعتدى جعل من نفسه عدواً بسبب عدوانه *

*وهو كذلك أما عدالة السماء ..... لذا ليس أعداء لدى المسيحي*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم.باركوا لاعنيكم.احسنوا الى مبغضيكم.وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم. مت 44:5*

*فان جاع عدوك فاطعمه.وان عطش فاسقه. رو 20:12*

*عظيم أنك أتيت بالآيات من الكتاب المقدس *

*مرة أخرى العدو هو من أخطئ لأنه هو الذي إعتدى ... ولا يعتبره المسيحي عدو*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*... لأن ردودك ...*

*أسف أن كانت ردودي ُتؤلمك *

*لأنها من كلام الله ... الذي لن تجده إلا في الإنجيل*

:17_1_34[1]:          :smi102:          :17_1_34[1]:​


----------



## just member (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*موضوعك اكتر من روعة
وكلام جامد ياباشا 
*


----------



## fredyyy (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*SpiritualSpiritual*

*رؤيا 22*

*13 أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ. 
16 أَنَا يَسُوعُ، أَرْسَلْتُ مَلاَكِي لأَشْهَدَ لَكُمْ بِهَذِهِ الأُمُورِ عَنِ الْكَنَائِسِ. أَنَا أَصْلُ وَذُرِّيَّةُ دَاوُدَ. كَوْكَبُ الصُّبْحِ الْمُنِيرُ**. *
*
مزمور 90  2 *

*مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تُولَدَ الْجِبَالُ أَوْ أَبْدَأْتَ الأَرْضَ وَالْمَسْكُونَةَ مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ أَنْتَ اللهُ*



*المسيح البداية والنهاية ............... (في العهد الجديد)*


*الله* *الأزلي الأبدي ......................... (في العهد القديم)*

*لا يمكن أن ُتعطى صفة واحدة لإثنان إلا إذا كانا واحد *

*إذاً المسيح هو**الله*

*هل تؤمن بذلك عزيزي *


----------



## دعاء سلامة (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

سلام الله لكم إن شاء...
يقول الأخ(يقتصر الإسلام في تعاليمه عن المحبة فقط لإخوته في الإسلام والذين يحبونه)....

غريبة مع إنو القرآن اللي معي فيو آية جد غريبة..
قال تعالى(يا أيها الناس إنا خلقناكم من ذكر وأنثى وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفوا إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم)...وااااا عجبيييي,غريبة ولا أكمل.

يقول الأخ كاتب الموضوع أيضا(يقول الإسلام(فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما اعتدى عليكم))
الأولى أن تقول يقول الإسلام(وقاتلوا في سبيل الله الذين يقاتلوكم ولا تعتدوا إن الله لا يحب المعتدين، واقتلوهم حيث ثقفتموهم وأخرجوهم من حيث أخرجوكم والفتنة أشد من القتل ولا تقاتلوهم عند المسجد الحرام حتى يقاتلوكم فيه فإن قاتلوكم فاقتلوهم كذلك جزاء الكافرين، فإن النتهوا فإن الله غفور رحيم ، وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين لله،فإن انتهوا فلا عدوان إلا على الظالمين، الشهر الحرام باشهر الحرام والحرمات قصاص فمن العتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما اعتدى عليكم واتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله مع المتقين)....
لست مملة وأقصد التكرير لكن بافعل وااا عجبيييي:closedeye


----------



## Spiritual (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

سامحني أخي الحبيب فريدي صدقني أنا نفسي لم أفهم المثل الذي تقدمتي به "" أن شخصاً لطم شخصاً مسيحياً على خذه الأيسر """" الآن ماذا سيفعل .. 1- الشخص المعتدي مذنب فهو عدو .. والذي يحاسبه هو الله بالطبع.."" أيد.. إنما ماذا تريديني أن أفعل أنا بو أنه "زادها" وكان واطي زياده واستحلا الموضوع وفضل يضربني "" هل أهرب منه أم "أضربه" وإن ضربته دفاعاً عن نفسي ما هو موقفي؟؟ والأمر التاني لو جاء صهيوني مثلاً وطخ ابني واعتدى على بنتي وآذى أهل بيتي واحتل داري "" هل أحبه ؟؟ ماذا تنصحني أن أفعل به ضمن هذا المثل؟؟.... أنا ما فهمته من النص "" هو نص مثالي وليس أمر نصي بالحرف والكلمة"" بمعنى أنه لا تقابل الشر بالشر،، أي اعفو ما استطعت ،، أي منتهى التسامح والثاني أنه حتى لو كان عدوك أو مبغضك فعامله بالحسنى ما أمكن لك حيث أن الحسنى لا بد أن تأتي بالأحسن منها فمن أعطيته وردة قد يعطيك باقة ورد فبالحب نتعامل... ولا أعتقد أبداً أن السيد المسيح يرضى بمن يعتدي علينا وعلى شرفنا أن نسكت له،، فالدفاع عن النفس فطرة وهو يعلم ذلك جيدا وكبت الشهوة .. أي الحفاظ ما أمكن على الأعصاب والمعاملة في الحسنى أو كظم الغيظ هو ما يريده ،، فهل تعزز أخي الحبيب كلامي هذا..


----------



## fredyyy (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*دعاء سلامة*

*لوسمحتي إقرإي على الأقل الخمس مشاركات السابقة *

*كي تكون إجابتك متماشية مع كلامنا *

*ملحوظة :*

*بما أنك أنثى ضعي علامة الأنثى تحت أسمك*


----------



## fredyyy (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*Spiritual*

*لقد تركت المشاركة التي تخَّصك وها أنت ترد عل مشاركة غيرك*

*الرد على لماذا يُدعى الانسان عدو يخص العضو nseem*

*وأراك لم تفهم منه شيئاً *

*العدو هو الذي يعتدي *

*وبإعتدائه يلصق تسمية العدو بنفسه*

*لكن أنا لا ُأعاديه .............. ولا أسميه عدو*

*فأنت بعدم إعترافك بأن المسيح هو الله ..... ُتصيِّر نفسك عدو لله*

*أرجو أن تكون وصلت*​


----------



## دعاء سلامة (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

:smi420:
أختي fredyyy لا أعتقد أنك تمانعين أن أرد على هذا الموضوع من البداية وأن لا أففز إلى وسط الموضوع (حتى لا أتهم بالتشتت) أنا كما قلت عضو سنفور لم أكن منذ بداية اموضوع.
لاكن ألا تعتقدي أن الأخ كاتب الموضوع أخطأ بتناسيه بعض الآيات مثل الآية الأولى التي أوردتها وزاد في الخطأ عندما اقتطع الآية الثانية التي أوردتها كاملة من مساقها.


----------



## Spiritual (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

أخي الحبيب فريدي "" (( أَنَا يَسُوعُ، أَرْسَلْتُ مَلاَكِي لأَشْهَدَ لَكُمْ بِهَذِهِ الأُمُورِ عَنِ الْكَنَائِسِ. أَنَا أَصْلُ وَذُرِّيَّةُ دَاوُدَ. كَوْكَبُ الصُّبْحِ الْمُنِيرُ. ))  يوجد نص يا أخي فريدي تستطيع استحضاره "" لو شئت لطلبت من أبي أن يرسل .... آلاف من الملائكة"" أعذرني النص قرأته من قبل ولا أذكر أين هو بالظبط,, فإن هو نفسه يستطيع طلب الملائكة من الله حين يريد "" فلماذا لم يقول أستطيع أن أرسل الملائكة كما في النص؟؟ ((منذ الأزل إلى الأبد أنت الله)) أعتقد أنه واضح لمن قيلت .. ثم هناك أمراً آخر واضح في منتهى الوضوح هل السيد المسيح أزلي أم لا؟؟؟ ما معنى الأزلية... الخلود بالطبع.. المسيح به روح من الله وروح الله أزليه وهي الروح Soul والانسان لما يموت فإنما تموت نفسه Spirit وتبقى الروح عند الله حتى تكن مشيئته .. أي في الاخرة وعندها يكون حساب الله له لروحه ... وفي الإسلام التصور أن الروح تلك ستدخل جسداً ثانياً "حسب المواصفاة التي يراها الله" وبنفس ثانية فيبقى الانسان ليحاسب وبه الروح والنفس معاً وهذا الأمر منطقي أليس كذلك؟؟ إذاً لابد أن يكون المسيح أزلياُ وهذا أمر طبيعي لسب أكيد أن الله قد حفظه منذ أن تمت مشيئته إلى الأزل ..
لو فرضنا أن هناك نظرية ثانية .. الله خلق الكون وبالطبع لم يكن وقت الخلق ما نسميه الثالوث إلا لو كانت أجزاء الله " الروح والعقل أو الحكمة ""أو بحسب ماجاء وبالطبع فإن الانسان بفطرته يعرف أن الله له شكل لا يعرفه أي إنسان ،، وكما جاء مثلاً في الإسلام عن الله .. يبسط يده،، وقف على الوادي طوى "وادي موسى" كلم الله موسى، جلس تكليما على العرش وبالطبع تعطي إيحاءات بأن اله له يد ، قدم، لسان" من الكلام مثلاً فما هو كنهها ،لا أحد يدري،، ونحن في المسيحية نخاطب الله نصلي له نقول "أبانا الذي في السماوات بصوت عادي أو عالي"" فيسمعنا "دليل السمع""الجميع يعرف أنه أرسل الروح القدس إلى السيدة الطاهرة مريم ليهبها ولداً ،، لكن عندما أرسل الروح القدس "" من التعريف أرسل"" أي لا يمكن أن يرسل جزء منه فأين كان هو لما أرسل الروح؟؟ الاسلام يعرف أن الروح "يسألونك عن الروح قل إنما الروح من أمر ربي" أي لا أحد يعرفها إلا الله..
أعذرني أخي العزيز لا أعتقد أن هناك في الإنجيل آيات نسميها منسوخة !! كما ذكر القرآن في القرآن"" فكل كلمة أو حف من قالها المسيح من الشريعة يجب أن نؤمن بها .. وهو لم يذكر في الإنجيل إلا إلي،، ألوهيم شيلي،  إيل شيلخيم أفا لانو أفا شيلهيم آفا"" وكلها تشير إلى ألهي، أبتي، إلهكم ربكم، أباكم أبانا....
والاشارات التي ذكرتها أخي الحبيب لا يمكن أن تناقض القول الصريح للسيد المسيح فيما قاله باللغتين العبرية والعربية الإنجليزية... والله أعلم,,, أنا لا أريد على الإطلاق أن أقنعك ما أنت مقتنع به لكني أطلب من الله أن يقنعك أو يقنعني يرحمك ويرحمني يغفر لك ولي كما نحن نغفر لغيرنا .. وأيضاً سامحني


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*+++ ميرسي ليك افرام على الموضوع الجميل ده .. وفعلاً كلنا إخوات .. وكل واحد مننا لازم يحترم الديانات التانية .. لأن دى تعاليم مسيحيتنا اللى احنا نشأنا عليها .. موضوع جميل .. ربنا يعوضك +++*


----------



## fredyyy (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*دعاء سلامة*

*fredyyy .... أخ وليس أخت *

*أرجو أن تواكبي ما وصلنا اليه من حديث*

*العلامة تحت إسمك علامة رجل أرجو تغييرها*


----------



## fredyyy (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*Spiritual*

*قبل أن أجيب عليك رجاء الرد على المشاركتين 71 , 75*

*هذا رجاء *


----------



## danielgad (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

[FONT=&quot]اوافقك ان الكلمة ألوهيم تعني الله ولكنها مستخدمة في صيغة الجمع – لاحظ ان التعظيم بالجمع حديث العهد في العصر الحديث اظنه القرن العشرين !! – وهنا فاستخدام الجمع لاسم الله اشارة للاقانيم الثلاثة – و اعرف ان كلمة اقانيم مصطلح غير وارد في نص الكتاب المقدس  ولكنه احد وسائل الشرح . – و في حالة ان كلمة الوهيم استخدمت لتعني المفرد فالرد هو في عدد 26 إذ قال ألوهيم "نعمل الانسان "    لذا تتأكد صيغة الجمع في ذكر اسم الله و في تعبير الله عن نفسه وهنا يكون احد الاحتمالين  و لا ثالث لهما :[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]1-[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الله الواحد ( المطلق الوحدانية  او الوحدانية الصماء )[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ويكون المُتحدَث عنه و اليه خالقا ايا كان وهو مساوٍ لله . فمن  هنا يكون الرد الساذج هو  الله المطلق الوحدانية يتحدث الي الملائكة وهنا تنفجر اشكالية اشتراك الملائكة في الخلق و حاشا  فالله هو  الذي ينسب الي الملائكة حماقة و الجاعل خدامه لهيب نار.  ومنه نصل الي استنتاج سهل ان الحديث ليس الي الملائكة وليس بواسطتهم  و لا بمساعدتهم كان الخلق.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]2-[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الله الواحد ( المثلث الاقانيم ) :[/FONT][FONT=&quot] و اسال  الي من كان يوجه الله الحديث في قوله " نعمل "  أجيب بان الحديث  بين الآب و الابن و الروح القدس. ( لاحظ التكرار علي صورتنا علي شبهنا !!) و النجيب  يلاحظ  ذكر الله  ثم روح الله ثم كلمته في الاعداد الاول الثاني والثالث علي التوالي في سفر التكوين و الاصحاح الاول  ( عدد 1 : الله عدد 2 : روح الله عدد3 : قال الله : كلمته !! أي المسيح ) ولك ان تقبل وان ترفض .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]=============================================================[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اما عن وجود نصان واحد للسيد المسيح و الآخر للتلميذ يوحنا :[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فلك ان تعرف بان كل الكتاب هو موحي به من الله " بما فيه ما كتبه يوحنا " وإلا فأنت ترفض كتابات الرسول يوحنا وهنا تستجد إشكالية جديدة يجب ان نتركها الآن جانبا لحديث آخر .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-[/FONT][FONT=&quot] اما عن محاولة اثبات عدم قبول المسيح لفكرة ألوهيته فهي مضحوضة بالكامل من نص كل الكتاب  المقدس : [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ولك بعض الامثلة وليست كلها :[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-[/FONT][FONT=&quot]* قبل المسيح السجود له مع اقراره بأنه لايجوز السجود إلا لله" للرب الهك تسجد و إياه وحده تعبد "[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-[/FONT][FONT=&quot] فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه.لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*فهم اليهود اثناء محاكمة المسيح بقبوله القول بانه ابن الله  امام رؤساء الكهنة  اي ان المسيح جعل نفسه معادلا لله  وفي ظرف آخر قالوا قد جدف إذ جعل نفسه معادلا لله .  وهذه هي التهمة التي بني عليها الحكم باعدام الرب بيسوع بالصلب من رؤساء اليهود .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-[/FONT][FONT=&quot]* لم يرفض ولم يكره المسيح ان يعبر عنه بالصالح وكان هذا التعبير " لماذا تدعوني صالحا وليس أحد صالح إلا الله " فهذا استنكار  للمتحدث إذ كان يجربه  و اقرار من المسيح بانه المستحق الوحيد لهذا الاسم و الوصف !! بمنطق لسان السائل المستذكي علي رب الحكمة !![/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-[/FONT][FONT=&quot]غفر المسيح خطايا المفلوج وليس لاحد ان يغفر الخطايا الا الله !![/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-[/FONT][FONT=&quot]عظيم هو سر التقوي .. الله ظهر في الجسد !![/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-[/FONT][FONT=&quot]قال المسيح عن نفسه أنا والآب واحد. و من رآني فقد رأي الآب !![/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-[/FONT][FONT=&quot]قال المسيح " قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن " فمن يكون اعتبر نفسه في رأيك !![/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-[/FONT][FONT=&quot] غير العشرات و العشرات من الآيات التي تؤيد نفس الفكرة.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]==============================================================[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اشكر الله ان كلمة الله و حقائق نعمته الالهية صارت في ذاتي فمن اكون انا العبد الضعيف ؟؟ ولكني في نعمة سيدي ابن الملك لي سلطان اولاد الله بل ملك وكاهن في المسيح ياليتني اري صورة سيدي في المرآة ! إذ نتحول الي تلك الصورة عينها !! فهذا عمل الله العجيب الذي افتخر به لا علي سبيل المجد الذاتي بل مجد المسيح ربي و الهي  و مخلصي الذي لم اكن لاستحق ان يدعي اسمه عليّ!! له كل المجد والكرام الاآن وكل أوان آمين .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] لك المجد سيدي و ربي والهي المجيد .. من سيفصلني عن محبة المسيح !! لا لا لا فانا في يده محفوظ وبقوته محروس الي الأبد آمين ..[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]==============================================================[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اقتباس  ورد :[/FONT]​ على فكرة اللغة العبرية هي اللغة رقم 4 من اللغات الخمسة اللتي أتقنها​ فلم آلام المسيح لميل جبسون الذي حضرته في شيكاجو​ [FONT=&quot]يبارك الله علمك ومصادرك ويستخدمها لمجد اسمه وخلاص نفسك الغالية و الثمينة آمين فآمين[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]=============================================================[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اعتذر عن عدم ذكر الشواهد  وشرح التفاصيل لضيق المساحة و الوقت و من يطلب اي ايضاح في  اي نقطة واحدة في المرة الواحدة مستعد للشح و التفصيل بنعمة المسيح اشكرك اخي لهذه الفرصة الجميلة والدافئة .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]=============================================================[/FONT]​ القديس يوحنا :​ مزود بالروح القدس " لكنه يبقى إنساناً عادياً لا يقارن بالسيد المسيح بأي صورة أو شكل "" فنحن لو قرأنا نصان " واحد للسيد المسيح وآخر للقديس يوحنا فبمن نأخذ؟؟ بالطبع ما قاله السيد المسيح ،، فلو كان نفسه القائل "" وهو يناجي نفسه مع الله وليس من أحد عنده يسمعه إلا نفسه "" يا أبتي فلتكن مشيئتك"""" وهي واضحة وضوح الشمس نقول أنه كان يقول لنفسه فلتكن مشيئتي أنا !!!! الكلام واضح وبين يا أخي الحبيب وما تتضايق مني فأنا أؤمن بالسيد المسيح وبكلامه العظيم وأستنير بالقديسن الاثني عشر المبعوثين من السيد المسيح أعبد الله وأيقن بأن المسييح حي وهو نفسه الذي تضايق وفي عدة نصوص مذكورة في الكتاب المقدس ممن يصفه بالله...​ المشكلة أني أعذرك فهي قناعة قديمة:​  في ذاتك من زمن طويل مرسخة بكل جوارحك وهذا شيء طبيعي ،، ولكين أريد أن أسألك سؤالاً : لو نظرت إلى المرآة ماذا ترى؟؟؟ تجيب أرى نفسي.... وهذا رد طبيعي لأن فعلاً ورثته منذ البداية ... أما العقل والمنطق والعلم يقول .. لا يا عزيزي إنما أنت ترى صورة خيالية معكوسة لك............ فأعذرك مرة أخريى لكن إجابة سؤالي تباحث فيها أكثر من عالم ديني في سينت بيويس في أمريكا وأقر الكثيرون منهم بأن السيد المسيح هو الابن وليس الله.. وأعتقد أن كلمة المسيح هو الله "" حديثة العهد .. فقد كان أجدادنا يمشون على "باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس إله واحد ولم أذكر أحد يقول بسم الله الآب والله الإبن والله الروح القدس الثلاثة الله في واحد !!! لا يا صديقي.. الله واحد ولو قلنا الآب والابن والروح القدس "المجموعة هي الله فهذا معنى الثالوث الذي عرفناه وورثناه منذ الصغر​ باركك الرب أخي الحبيب:​  وأعذرني إن كنت قد سببت لك أي إزعاج​


----------



## danielgad (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

الرجا ملاحظة ان النص في الرد الخاص بي يشمل علي سبيل الخطأ جزءا من الرسالة التي ارد عليها هو بداية من  من : 
القديس يوحنا :​


----------



## Spiritual (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

تفنيد رائع يا أخي الحبيب دانييل "" هناك في اللغة العربية ما نذكره بجمع التفخيم ،، في بعض الدول ضمن نصوص بعض القوانين يقول مثلاً "نحن خليفة بن حمد قررنا ما يلي....."" صدر عنا بتاريخ...... وهو فرد واحد،، والأمر لا يختلف في القرآن الكريم مثلاً "" إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون"" من هم إنا ؟؟ فلو كان يعني أكثر من واحد فلكان رب المسلمين 3 أيضاً فكما وردت كلمة ألوهيم بالتفسير الله ،،، ففي العبرية مثلاً يقول القاضي أمرنو آنو قلنا نحن ،، أنحنو "نحن" كما يأتي التفخيم باللغة الإنجليزية أيضاً عندما نقول you are وهي لشخص مع أن ال are لجماعة..  أما ما ورد عن تحدث الله إلى نفسه فيما ذكرت أخي الحبيب فأيضاً أقول يعقل جداً أن يتحدث الانسان إلى الملائكة مباشرة وقد وردت في عدة مناسبات وفي عدة كتب "" فالوحي إلى كافة الرسل من الله قبل رسالة السيد المسيح كانت عن طريق الملائكة "جبريل بالتحديد" فالقول أن السيد المسيح لما تحدث إلى الناس قائلاُ أستطيع الآن أن أطلب من أبي أن يبعث لي ..... آسف لا أذكر الرقم من الملائكة.. فهذا وارد بالطبع "" وبالتأكيد فإن الله يأمر الملائكة بطريقة ما للتصرف بمشيئته..وليس هناك من مانع أن يأمر السيد المسيح نفسه الملائكة "بإذن أبيه" أو بإذن الله أن يحيي الموتى أو يشفي الأبرص"" والذي يأخذ الروح مثلاً هو عيزيرا إيل أي مساعد الله ،، فقد يكون هناك ملاكاً يضع النفس في الانسان "ولا ندري" بإذن الله ،، لأن الاعتقاد السائد في الأديان أن الروح ...... وليس النفس هي من الله وعليه فيصح حتى "إسلامياً أن ندعو الله بأبانا الذي في السماوات"" فنحن فينا من روح الله ،، والدليل أن آدم كان بشراً وكانت الكلمة والمشيئة من الله فنفخ فيه من روحه فأصبح إنساناً أي تحول من بشر إلى إنسان وهذا تصور منطقي جداً حيث أن الملائكة والشياطين عرفت مسبقاً عن البشر (( بالرغم من أن ذلك التفنيد يفرح العالم ألفريد داروين" وعلماء التاريخ والجيولوجيا إلا أنا لا يفرحنا نحن لأنه قد يتعارض مع المعتقدات..
في الحقيقة أقرك أخي دانييل بمعضلة الروح القدس لسبب أنها وردت في الإنجيل ووردت أيضاً في القرآن حيث قال وزودناه "" أي السيد المسيح بالروح القدس.. وقال ونفخ فيه من روحه وفي حديث آخر روحه وقال أيضاً كلمة من عنده.. وكلها واردة في المسيحية كما هي... إنما لم يفسر لا القرآن ولا الحديث ما معنى الروح أو الكلمة أو الروح القدس بالذات إنما كانت مجرد تفاسير بشرية بقولهم أن الروح القدس هي "جبريل عليه السلام"" وكان أسهل عليه ذكر جبريل من الروح القدس..... المهم الارسال .. أو التنزيل"" فلا يمكن أن يرد من الله بأي كلمة " أرسل إلا أنه ويجب أن تكون خارج الله نفسه.. فلايمن لله أن يبعث الله إلا لو ذهب هو نفسه.
أخي دانييل """ ورد وأكثر من نص إنجيلي عن السيد المسيح عندما كان يصلي بنفسه .. يقفل بابه على نفسه ويصلي..... لمن ؟؟؟؟؟ لنفسه؟؟؟ أم أنه يظهر وحاشى الله للناس لألا يعرفوه ما يبطن؟؟؟ وهذا بالتأكيد يضحد المصداقية ككل من أساسها.. أمر آخر "" أمل يجد السيد المسيح كل أصحابه نياما بعد العشاء الأخير فذهب وناجى إلهه أو أباه..... وكان لوحده .. فمن قال هذا .. أليس القديس يوحنى؟؟ وحتى جاءت في معظم النسخ الإنجيلية الثانية بنفس التعبير؟؟؟ من كان يدعو وهو يفتدي البشرة.. إلي إلي لما شبقتني؟؟ نفسه؟؟ غير معقول؟؟ أما قبول المسيح السجود له كما ورد ،، أنا لن أشبه السيد المسيح بالملوك أو الأمراء أو البشر فالمسيح لا يستطيع منع أي إنسان تصرف من عنده أي تصرف لا يرغب فيه "" وإلا لماذا لم يعذر على المرأة اليهودية الزانية حين أتته؟؟ على الرغم من معرفته مسبقاً أنها زانية؟؟ لم يلمها أو يوجه إليها أية إهانة.... فمن المعروف أن معظم المسيحين سجدو وقت الصلب "" احتراماً للموقف ودعائا لله..
أنا يا أخي الحبيب أحب السيد المسيح جدا جداً وأذكره في كل يوم في الصلاة وغير الصلاة وعلاقتي به علاقة شبه دائمة لأني فيعلاً احبه من قلبي وكما قلت لك أو أني لم أقل أني حتى قبل حوالي الشهرين حبمت مرتين متتاليتين بنور لم أر أجمل منه في حياتي وصوت داع لا أعرف بالظبط مالذي كان يقال.. والحمد لله دخلت سكينة في قلبي خلال اليومين بما لم أكن أتصوره بعد مرحلة اكتئاب شديد جراء عدم تمكني من مكالمة أولادي.. فعرفت أنها مساعدة منه لي.. أنا أقر بأنه حي وأقر بقربه مني ومن الناس إلا أني لا أتجرأ أن أقول عنه ما لم يقل هو عن نفسه صراحة،، فالله كما يقول السيد المسيح هو الأب أبي وأبوك وأبا كل من خلق ممن آمن به.. أنا أيضاً آسف لٌطالة وسأحاول أن أقرأ الموضوع مرة أخرى لأرى بعض الأمور التي قد تكون غائبة عني وجل من لا يسهو..... مع جل احترامي وتقديري لك أخي الحبيب
:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## danielgad (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*الاخ العزيز SPIRITUAL اشكرك لمتابعتك
لم ترد علي نعمل الانسان علي صورتنا كشبهنا ؟ من المتحدث ولمن ؟ وان كان الله المتحدث كالنص فهل يكلم الملائكة علي قدم المساوة له في الخلق ؟
 لم يذكر علي الاطلاق ان الرب يسوع المسيح كلم ملاكا لاجراء معجزة ما   ..... فكل  ما اجراه المسيح  كان بالامر المباشر  علي مستوي قول الله "كن فيكون" 
روح الله يرف علي وجه المياه ؟ أي روح ؟ وهل هو روح ملائكة او ماشابه ؟
قال الرب يسوع للتلاميذ امكثوا في اورشليم ... حل الروح القدس عليهم . أي روح حل عليهم؟ روح ملاك ام روح انسان ام روح الله ؟
 ام لستم تعلمون انكم هياكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم ؟ اي روح هذا روح الانسان ام روح ماذا ؟
 نفس الانسان من اين؟
 وجبل الرب الاله آدم ترابا من الارض.ونفخ في انفه نسمة حياة.فصار آدم نفسا حيّة.من  اين اتت نفس الانسان ؟؟
لماذا غفر المسيح الخطية مع انه لايغفر الخطايا الا الله ؟
لماذا قال انا في الآب و الآب في  ؟ اي آب  ؟ من
قال الرب يسوع قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن ؟
منذ متي كان المسيح قبل ابراهيم؟ منذ الازل ام من وقت محدد ؟
 كان الرب يسوع المسيح انسانا كاملا   والها كاملا فتكلم كانسان وجاع وتعب كانسان وصلي كانسان 
 وهو ابن داود كانسان واله داوود كالله !!
 فكيف يدعوه داوود ربا ؟؟ وهو في نفس الوقت ابنه ؟
 تأكد ان محبتك لاولادك لا تمثل الا القدر اليسير من محبة الله لك .
** اسالك سؤال واحد . اجب عليه بامانة واقدر امانتك!!*
* هل انت من السبتيين ؟ 
 اشكرك .
عبد المسيح ....... دانيال*​


----------



## fredyyy (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*Spiritual*

*أفهم من ذلك أنك لا تستطيع أن ترد على المشاركتين 71 , 75*

*لا ُتطيل كلامك ... فكثرة الكلام لا تخلو من معصية*

*ولا ُتزيد معاصيك بكثرة كلامك*


----------



## Spiritual (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

أنا في غاية الخجل أخي الحبيب فريدي ،، لم أنتبه لرسالتك الأولى وقد حسبت أني رددت عليك كان الأمر سهوا ووجب علي الاعتذار فأنا آسف،، أما " أنا....البداية والنهاية..... قد لا تكون بالتأكيد بداية الكون ونهايته !! قد يعني ابتدأ معهم وينتهي معهم.. لأنه أشار بذلك في عدة مناسبات "من يحمل صليبه ويتبعني"" ابتدأ مع المسيحيين وأشار إليهم باتباعه حتى النهاية ووالتي بالتأيد سيلقاهم ويلقانا كلنا كما وعد،، أنا يسوع أرسلت لكم ملاكي.... لو حللنا كما جاء في القرآن .. الروح القدس بالملاك أو الروح الذي بقدرته دعوة الملاك "" وزودناه بالروح القدس"" أي أن الروح القدس كان موردا به أي معه وتحت طوعه بإذن الله فأرسله ،، أو أن الروح القدس خاطب الملاك حسب إرادةن السيد المسيح فلم لا؟؟ من قبل أن توجد......... أنت الله !! إسم الإشارة لمن؟؟ العهد الجديد بداية ونهاية المسيح بداية رسالته والنهاية لقاء العالمين في الآخرة.
لا يمكن إعطاء صفة واحدة لإثنين .....فإذاً هو الله ... البداية والنهاية .. أليس بداية العالم النور بعد خلق الأرض ونهايته النور ؟؟ أليست الجنه أزلية خلقت على عهد آدم عليه السلام وستبقى للأبد كما ورد في الإنجيل؟؟
لو فرضنا بإقرار مبدأ الإبن أفلن يكون الإبن أزلياً ،، ولو أرينا بالروح فقد خلقت منذ البداية وستستمر للأزل،، فهل كلها اشتركت مع الله في الأزلية أو البداية وكل شيء له بداية ونهاية فالانسان بدايته ساعة تكوينه ونهايته بالموت..... النار تبتدي بشعلة وتنتهي بأن تنطفئ.. نهر النيل يبتدئ في فيكتوريا وينتهي في البحر !
أما بعدم اعترافي بأن السيد المسيح هو الله أصبح نفسي عدو الله !! وضع غريب،، فما قولك يا أخي بقول المسيح: كل من يعترف بي أمام الناس أعترف أنا به أمام أبي الذي في السماوات وكل من ينكرني أمام الناس أنكره أنا أيضاً أمام أبي الذي في السماوات"" تصريح واضح جلي لا يمت بأي صلة بأنه الله فكان يحق القول أعترف به أنا.. ومالداعي لقوله أعترف به أنا أمام أبي الذي في السماوات!!! ثم يا أخي فريدي ،، هل يمكن أن تكون سياسة الله أن يغطي على الناس كونه أنه الله ويقول لهم مليون مرة أبي الذي في السماوات وليس هناك أبوه أو غيره  بل هو نفسه؟؟ هل هذا يعقل ذلك في رأيك ؟؟ يقول في معظم أقواله أبي أبي أبي لنكتشف أنه لا يوجد كلمه اسمها أبي وأنما هو الله نفسه،، ولماذا يقول أبي .. ليخفي على الناس،، ولماذا يبكي صارخاً إيلي إلي .. ليس فقط أمام الناس في مثل هذا لظرف الرهيب إلا مخاطبة لله "" يقول له أبتي وهو في خلوة من نفسه فلتكن مشيئتك ...... في العشاء الأخير.. وكلها براهين ساطعة وواضحة ونحن نحاول بقدر الإمكان طمسها لجبل نصوص أخرى تشير إلى أنه الله.. فهل يوجد تناقض لا سمح الله؟؟ أنا الذي أعرفه أن الله لا يمكن أن لا يكون واضحا يخفي على الناس حقيقته يقوم بعمل أشياء غير حقيقية ليوهم الناس أنه إنسان !!! وبعدها نأتي بنص أو نصين أو إشارات فيها قول أنه الله.. وبعد أن نقول أنه الله نحلل كيف ذلك بالناسوت والاهوت والإصبع والمثلث.. !! ونقول في النهاية الله واحد...... نعم الله واحد وإن آمين بأن هناك الآب والابن والروح القدس أسهل بمليون مرة أن أؤمن بأن السيد المسيح هو الله يأتي بصورة بشر يترك السماء ويعيش 32 سنة على الأرض بين الناس يصلب ناسوته !!! لماذا هذا كله؟؟ ليخلص الناس من خطاياهم وهو خالقهم بحسب تعبيرك يخلصهم ممن ؟؟ منه نفسه؟؟؟؟؟ صدقني يا أخي المعادلة في منتهى السهوله""
قل الله أرسل الروح القدس فنفخ في مريم روح من الله فأتي السيد المسيح... كلام في منتهى الروعة.. قل لم ينتهي دور الروح القدس على الأرض لأنه يعضي الروح بإذن الله ويدعم المسيح "الحي"" أقول كلام رائع جداً قل المسيح "كونه" حبيب الله وإبنه موجود معنا يدعمنا ويساعدنا"" أقول كلام منطقي،، أما أن تقول أنه الله نفسه يترك ملكوته في السماوات ليأتي بشخصية السيد المسيح على الأرض !!! كلام والله صعب..
سامحني أخي فريدي تعرف أني أحب السيد المسيح وأحب الله أيضاً وأعترف بالروح القدس وأحب السيدة الطاهرة مريم.... وهذا ما يدعوني إلى الدفاع عنهم...بارك فيك الرب حبيبي


----------



## Spiritual (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

أخي الحبيب دانيل ،، تسأل هل يكلم الله الملائكة على قدم المساواة مع الخلق،، نعم فالله أمر جبريل عدة مرات بالنزول ليبشر مريم العذراء بالسيد المسيح .. في القرآن"" وإذ قلنا للملائكة إني جاعل لكم في الأرض خليفة"" كلمهم"" نعمل الانسان على صورتنا !! لا ندري ما هي صورة الله سبحانه ولا أحد يدري وحرف على لا يعني التطابق الكلي أو النهائي نقول على شاكله فلان ،، أي على معتقده أو طريقته أو أسلوبه أو شكله أو أي شيء آخر.. كيف يقوم المسيح بالأمر المباشر للملائكة وهو نفسه قال للعالم "لو شئت لطلبت من أبي إرسال .... ملائكة !!! ولماذا قال هكذا أولم يستطبع القول لأرسلت....... ملائكة بدلا من الطلب إلى الآب؟؟ روح الله يرف على وجه الماء..... من هو السيد المسيح غير روح الله منذ البداية؟؟؟ ونفخنا فيه من روحنا ..... وزودناه بالروح القدس.... وفي الإنجيل كلمة الله وروحه ..... إذا بالتأيد أن من رف على الله روح الله السيد المسيح وليس الله نفسه.. أمكثوا في أورشليم ....... حل الروح..... قالت لك يا أخي الحبيب أن الله زود السيد المسيح بالروح القدس موجودة في الكتابين القرآن والإنجيل المقدس.. وما المخلوقات كلها إلا هياكل "" من خلق الله "ط وبهم النفس والروح ... نفس من خلق الله وروح الله التي نفخ بها آدم ونفخ بها السيد المسيح عليهما السلام.... وأنا وأنت أبناء الله الذي في السماوات أليس فينا من روح الله ؟؟ فكيف ندعى الله بأبانا؟؟ أما عن آدم "" فالرواية القرآنية .. اصطفى الله من البشر آدم والبش فيه نفس وليس فيه الروح.. فنفخ فيه فأصبح إنساناً بنفس وروح.. فأنت كمسيحي تعترف أنك قبل التعميد تكون إنساناً بنفس وبعد التعميد يتغمدك الروح القدس ؟؟؟؟؟ أليس كذلك؟؟ فالنفس طبيعة الحياة وكل كائن حي به نفس ولكن هل نحن نشبه كمخلوقات الله الأخرى .. هل لو ذبحت خروفاً أو دجاجة تزهق روحاً؟؟ بالطبع لا،، تزهق نفساً وهذا ليس قتلاً أوحراماً أما أن تقتل إنسانا فإنما تزهق نفساً وروحا تعود إلى الله .. طبعاً قال أنا في الأب والأب في
فلماذا يقول أبي ..... الأب روح الله في السيد المسيح والسيد المسيح ونحن كلنا في الأب منه وله..
قبل أن يكون ابراهيم أنا كائن ماذا تعني كلمة يكون؟؟؟ يخلق مثلاً أو كلمة ثانية مثلاً يكون مضارع وكائن فعل ماضي ألا يوحي لك هذا النص بشيء؟؟ القول كان المسيح إنسانا كاملا وإلها كاملا.. لم يقله المسيح على الإطلاق فهي رواية من أحد القديسين تشير بشكل واضح بأن المسيح هو الله وهذا بالطبع يدحض كل أقوال المسيح من كل الأناجيل أنه الأب،، أشكرك يا أخي الحبيب دانيال وأشكر لك دعاؤك فأنت لي نعم الأخ بارك الله
وأحبك المسيح وهدانا إلى الحق.. أما عن السبتيين فصدقني لا أعلم شيئاً عنهم وبماذا يعتقدون ،، فنحن جماعة كنا ننتمي إلى كنائس في أمريكا اجتمعت معهم قرب مدينة لومبارد في إلينوي أمريكا وبالطبع كان مبدأهم توحيد الأديان وينضم إليهم الكثير من جميع الأديان والملل ومنها المسيحية والإسلامية واليهودية وحتى أن هناك جماعات من البوذيين الصينيين اقتنعوا بالوحدانية وكنا نتناقش في كثير من الأمور الدينية وما هو الصح والخطأ في قسم منها وبالطبع نصل إلى حقيقة واحدة أنه ولطالما أن الله إله واحد ،، وبأن العالمين جميعهم مخلوقاته ،، فلا يمكن إلا أن يكون شرعه واحد ابتدأ مع آدم وانتهى بآخر رسالة "" القرآن الكريم.. وتحدثنا في امر غاية في المنطقية أنه لا يمكن لله أن يضع المسيحيين فقط في الجنة ويحرق جميع الناس وهذا ظلم لعباده ومخلوقاته لا ذنب لهم فيه أو يدخل المسلمين وحدهم ويحرق العالمين من كل الأديان في أتون جهنم !!! وهذا أيضاً افتراء على الله . فالله العادل لا يمكن أن يكون رب المسلمين أو رب المسيحيين أو رب اليهود أو غيرهم فهو رب العالمين كافة.. من هنا آمنا بالسيد المسيح وبالله وبجميع رسله كما أمرنا المسيح نفسه نطلب من حبيبنا أن يساعدنا ..... ونطلب من الله أن يدعمنا لنكمل المسيرة بسلام


----------



## دعاء سلامة (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

:act23:
أخي العزييييييز fredyyy لن ولن أقوم بتغير تلك الإشارة :act19:



حتى تقوم بتعليمي كيف:t23:
بالمناسبة أعدك أن أتابع بدووووون أن أتجاهل لأي كلمة من الموضوع من البداية حتى لا أكون:t4: بل أكون:ura1يعني عضو نشيط)


----------



## danielgad (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

.. أما عن السبتيين فصدقني لا أعلم شيئاً عنهم وبماذا يعتقدون ،، فنحن جماعة كنا ننتمي إلى كنائس في أمريكا اجتمعت معهم قرب مدينة لومبارد في إلينوي أمريكا وبالطبع كان مبدأهم توحيد الأديان وينضم إليهم الكثير من جميع الأديان والملل ومنها المسيحية والإسلامية واليهودية وحتى أن هناك جماعات من البوذيين الصينيين اقتنعوا بالوحدانية وكنا نتناقش في كثير من الأمور الدينية وما هو الصح والخطأ في قسم منها وبالطبع نصل إلى حقيقة واحدة أنه ولطالما أن الله إله واحد ،، وبأن العالمين جميعهم مخلوقاته ،، فلا يمكن إلا أن يكون شرعه واحد ابتدأ مع آدم وانتهى بآخر رسالة "" القرآن الكريم.. وتحدثنا في امر غاية في المنطقية أنه لا يمكن لله أن يضع المسيحيين فقط في الجنة ويحرق جميع الناس وهذا ظلم لعباده ومخلوقاته لا ذنب لهم فيه أو يدخل المسلمين وحدهم ويحرق العالمين من كل الأديان في أتون جهنم !!! وهذا أيضاً افتراء على الله . فالله العادل لا يمكن أن يكون رب المسلمين أو رب المسيحيين أو رب اليهود أو غيرهم فهو رب العالمين كافة.. من هنا آمنا بالسيد المسيح وبالله وبجميع رسله كما أمرنا المسيح نفسه نطلب من حبيبنا أن يساعدنا ..... ونطلب من الله أن يدعمنا لنكمل المسيرة بسلام.
المحترم  الروحي :
 حكمة الله لا تروق لحكماء هذا الدهر
"  اين الحكيم.اين الكاتب.اين مباحث هذا الدهر.ألم يجهّل الله حكمة هذا العالم."
 1كو 1 :20
ليس للمسيح خلطة مع العالم ولا لفكره مع فكره :
  "لا تكونوا تحت نير مع غير المؤمنين.لانه اية خلطة للبر والاثم.واية شركة للنور مع الظلمة.   واي اتفاق للمسيح مع بليعال.واي نصيب للمؤمن مع غير المؤمن.   واية موافقة لهيكل الله مع الاوثان.فانكم انتم هيكل الله الحي كما قال الله اني سأسكن فيهم واسير بينهم واكون لهم الها وهم يكونون لي شعبا.   لذلك اخرجوا من وسطهم واعتزلوا يقول الرب ولا تمسوا نجسا فاقبلكم"  2كو 6 : 14-17
بينما يدعي الناس الحكمة يكونوا في قمة الغباء :
  "لانهم لما عرفوا الله لم يمجدوه او يشكروه كاله بل حمقوا في افكارهم واظلم قلبهم الغبي.  وبينما هم يزعمون انهم حكماء صاروا جهلاء" رو 1 : 12- 22

 جهالة الله احكم من الناس:
"18  فان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة واما عندنا نحن المخلّصين فهي قوة الله.
19  لانه مكتوب سأبيد حكمة الحكماء وارفض فهم الفهماء. 20  اين الحكيم.اين الكاتب.اين مباحث هذا الدهر.ألم يجهّل الله حكمة هذا العالم. 21  لانه اذ كان العالم في حكمة الله لم يعرف الله بالحكمة استحسن الله ان يخلّص المؤمنين بجهالة الكرازة. 22  لان اليهود يسألون آية واليونانيين يطلبون حكمة. 23  ولكننا نحن نكرز بالمسيح مصلوبا لليهود عثرة ولليونانيين جهالة. 24  واما للمدعوين يهودا ويونانيين فبالمسيح قوة الله وحكمة الله. 25  لان جهالة الله احكم من الناس.وضعف الله اقوى من الناس 26  فانظروا دعوتكم ايها الاخوة ان ليس كثيرون حكماء حسب الجسد ليس كثيرون اقوياء ليس كثيرون شرفاء 27  بل اختار الله جهال العالم ليخزي الحكماء.واختار الله ضعفاء العالم ليخزي الاقوياء. 28  واختار الله ادنياء العالم والمزدرى وغير الموجود ليبطل الموجود 29  لكي لا يفتخر كل ذي جسد امامه. 30  ومنه انتم بالمسيح يسوع الذي صار لنا حكمة من الله وبرا وقداسة وفداء. 31  حتى كما هو مكتوب من افتخر فليفتخر بالرب" 1كو 1 : 18 - 31

بشارة الانجيل قوتها وفكرها و فاعليتها  من الله و ليس لحكماء هذا الدهر ان يعدلوا فيها :
.1 وانا لما أتيت اليكم ايها الاخوة أتيت ليس بسمو الكلام او الحكمة مناديا لكم بشهادة الله. 2  لاني لم أعزم ان اعرف شيئا بينكم الا يسوع المسيح واياه مصلوبا. 3  وانا كنت عندكم في ضعف وخوف ورعدة كثيرة. 4  وكلامي وكرازتي لم يكونا بكلام الحكمة الانسانية المقنع بل ببرهان الروح والقوة 5  لكي لا يكون ايمانكم بحكمة الناس بل بقوة الله 6. لكننا نتكلم بحكمة بين الكاملين ولكن بحكمة ليست من هذا الدهر ولا من عظماء هذا الدهر الذين يبطلون. 7  بل نتكلم بحكمة الله في سرّ.الحكمة المكتومة التي سبق الله فعينها قبل الدهور لمجدنا. 8  التي لم يعلمها احد من عظماء هذا الدهر.لان لو عرفوا لما صلبوا رب المجد. 9  بل كما هو مكتوب ما لم تر عين ولم تسمع اذن ولم يخطر على بال انسان ما اعده الله للذين يحبونه 10  فاعلنه الله لنا نحن بروحه.لان الروح يفحص كل شيء حتى اعماق الله. 11  لان من من الناس يعرف امور الانسان الا روح الانسان الذي فيه.هكذا ايضا امور الله لا يعرفها احد الا روح الله. 12  ونحن لم نأخذ روح العالم بل الروح الذي من الله لنعرف الاشياء الموهوبة لنا من الله 13  التي نتكلم بها ايضا لا باقوال تعلّمها حكمة انسانية بل بما يعلّمه الروح القدس قارنين الروحيات بالروحيات. 14  ولكن الانسان الطبيعي لا يقبل ما لروح الله لانه عنده جهالة.ولا يقدر ان يعرفه لانه انما يحكم فيه روحيا. 15  واما الروحي فيحكم في كل شيء وهو لا يحكم فيه من احد. 16  لانه من عرف فكر الرب فيعلمه.واما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح" 1كو 2

ان الفكرة التي بنيتم عليها هدفكم هي فكرة  شيطانية لئية في ثوب السماحة و الهدف النبيل وهيهات ان يكون هناك طريق بعيدا عن الطريع فلك اختيارك ةو الله يهديك.

قد  تفيدني مشكورا  لاسم الهيئة التي انضممت اليها او موقعها الالكتروني او أية وسيلة اطلاع لها ولكم جزيل شكري. 
 عبد المسيح       دانيال


----------



## Spiritual (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

دعاء عشان أريح أخي الحبيب فريدي وأجاوب أخي داينال ،، بقوللك " إهبي إلى أعلى الصفحة، ستجدين لوحة التحكم ، اضغطي عليها حاتلاقي تغيير الملف الشخصي كليك عليه واكتبي اللي إنتي عايزاه حاتلاقي النوع في دائرة على ذكر وأخرى على أنثى .. وممكن تغيري صورتك الرمزية زي ما إنت عايزة.. مع احترامي ليكي .. والآن سأحضر لإجابة دانيال ،، أتمنى لكي السعادة:yahoo:


----------



## avram (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

الأخوة والآخوات
سلام ونعمة لكم جميعاً، وتحية محبة وتقدير لمروركم الجميل، وسعيد بالحوار.
أعتذر لغيابي الفترة الماضية عن الوجود بالمنتدئ وما هو مؤسف أنني سوف أتغيب لعدة أيام للإرتباطي بأشياء آخرئ.
ولي بعض التعليقات السريعة المختصرة لضيق الوقت، تحية محبة للآخ فريدي والاخ دانيال الرب يبارككم.
وطبعاً بطل الحوار في الفترة خلال الآيام الماضية هو الآخ الروحي
_*وحقيقي بدعة جميلة وكوكتيل جيــــــــــــــــــــــــــد، ما توصل إليه الآخ الروحي*_
أولاً لا أعتب عليك ولا يفاجئني عدم إيمانك بلاهوت المسيح، لكن ما يذهلني جداً جمعك لكل الأديان في كوكتيل غريب، وخدعة ربما يّنخدع بها البعض "أن الله واحد، والمهم أن تعبد الله الواحد وكل الأنبياء يدعون لعبادة الله................. الخ
وما يُذهلني هو
هل تستطيع الدمج بين القرآن والآنجيل !!!؟ ولا تّجد نفسك في تناقض رهيب
كيف أستطعت أن تؤمن بالأنجيل والقرآن معاً وبرسالة المسيح ورسالة نبي الإسلام !!!!!!!!!!!؟
هل تتبع شريعة المسيح في الزواج "الزوجة الواحدة" أم مثنئ وثلاث ورباع وما ملكت إيمانك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل تتعامل بكمال وصايا المسيح في المحبة أم تقاتل المشركين حيث وجدتهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل تّطبق حكم المرتد عن الدين الإسلامي ومن بدل دينه فاقتلوه !!! أم هناك هناك حرية في إختيار العقيدة؟
هذة أسئلة لا أعرف كيف جمعت بينها وكيف وفقت بين تعاليم المسيح وتعاليم نبي الإسلام التي تّهدم وتناقض تعاليم المسيح؟
إيهما تتبع؟؟
وأيهما تُهمل وصاياه
_*ياحبيبي المسيح قال لا تستطيع أن تّخدم سيدين أما الله أو المال
وأنا أقول لك لا تستطيع أن تّخدم المسيح ونبي الإسلام !!!!!!!!!!!!!*_
ربما تحتاج أن تعرف أكثر عن إعلان الله في كلمته الآنجيل لتكتشف وتعرف من هو يسوع.
ربما تحتاج إلى معونة الروح القدس لكي يُنير بصيرتك إن كنت صادق في بحثك عن الله.
ربما تحتاج أن تدعو الله بصدق وإخلاص أن يّكشف لك عن ذاته.
لكن ما لا تستطيع أن تقوله أن كل الديانات واحدة وليس هناك فروق جوهرية والوحدة بين الأديان
_* "لأنها كذبة وخّدعة"*_ 
لا يُمكن أن تّجتمع الظلمة مع النور !!!!!! ولا المسيح مع بليعال !!!! ولا المحبة مع الكراهية!!!!!!!!
ولا من جاء ليُخلص، ومن جاء ليقاتل الناس حتى يومنوا....................... وأنه رسول الله.لا تنطلي علينا خدعة المحبة المزيفة،؟ التي تقول أن الديانات واحدة 
وساذكر لك سبب محوري وجوهري لعدم تلاقي الإسلام مع الديانات


----------



## avram (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

رغم أننا خرجنا عن صلب الموضوع الأساسي، لكن لا بأس من توضيح هذة الهرطقة الجديدة التي أنخدع بها الأخ الروحي
وكما ذكرت ما عندي مشكلة في عدم إقتناعك بلاهوت المسيح وأنك ترى الجانب الإنساني في المسيح فقط، أنت حــــــــــــــــــــــر في إيمانك، فالمسلمين لهم نفس الإعتقاد.
ولو بالفعل تؤمن بالآنجيل وقرآته لوجدت لأهوت المسيح جلي في أمور عديد ذكر لك البعض منها الأخ دانيال، ولا أريد أن أتطرق للكثير منها فهي واضحة جداً كوضوح الشمس، كما يُبين الآنجيل الجانب الإنساني
لكن ما أذهلني أنك تّجمع بين كل الرسل وتقول أن رسالتهم واحدة وهذة كذبـــــــــــــــــــــــــة
ولا أقصد تّجريحك عندما أقول كذبة ولا أقصدك كشخص، لكن أقصد الفكرة لانها غير منطقية ومخالفة للحق الكتابي في الآنجيل.

لأنك تقيس الإسلام بمقياس الأمور الجيدة فيه وهذة مغالطة.
_*فمقياس الديانة الصحيحة ليس ما تحتوي من أشياء صالحة، بل ما تحتوي من سموم*_.
فالشيطان على مر العصور وهو يستخدم أساليب متعددة لضلال البشر، ومع تطور معرفة الإنسان لأبد أن يطور هو أيضاً أساليبه في ضلال البشر.
قديما كان يُضل البشر بديانات تؤمن بأن الله هو القمر او الشمس ........ الخ
لكن هل تعتقد أن هذا الأسلوب يّصلح للبشرية دائماً في ظل معرفة وإدراك أن الله وآحد لا شريك له !!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
لذلك جاء بدين يقول أن لا اله إلا الله "وهذا رائع" لكنه ليس كافي لأن الشياطين يؤمنون أيضاً بأن لا اله إلا الله وبوجود الله.
وليس تعاليم ووصايا صالحة، لأن الديانات الوثنية بها تعاليم ووصايا جيــــــــــــــــــــــدة 

من جهة السُم الذي بالإسلام والذي يناقض كل الأنبياء السابقين
أولاً لا يؤجد على مر العصور جاء نبي ونقض ما جاء به نبي سابق، لكن يأتي ليكمل كلام الله، لأن الله لا يُغير كلامه ولا يلغي كلامه .
فقط الإسلام الذي جاء لينقض ما جاء به الأنبياء السابقين رغم زعم أنه يعترف بهم، فجميعاً نعرف أن أساس المسيحية الصلب لفداء للبشر، وجاء نبي الإسلام بعد 600 سنة ليقول ما صلبوه وما قتلوه !!!!!
فنحن كمسيحين لم نرفض كلمة واحدة في الناموس "العهد القديم" بل قال المسيح السماء والأرض تزولان لكن كلمة وأحدة أو حرف من الناموس لا يزول، ويُكمل أن المسيح جاء لا لينقض بل ليُكمل.
لذلك نحن نحتفظ ونضم كتب العهد القديم إلى <a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد">العهد الجديد</a> وهو كلام الله "وكلام الله لا يتغير لكن يُكمل"

لذلك هذا هو آهم سم وضعه الشيطان في هذا الدين الذي له شعار حلو كتير لا اله إلا الله........... وبه وصايا أيضاً حلوة "ناقشناها أنها إنسانية بشرية" ويعترف بالأنبياء والرسل لكن هذا هو السُم.
أن يلغي طريق الله الذي صنعه من خلال فداء المسيح للبشرية
وكل شخص يعرف الكتب المقدسة يّعرف أن خطة الله وفكر الله في تعامله مع البشر بعد سقوط آدم والبشرية هي عفران الخطية من خلال التوبة والفداء
فمنذ آدم والله صنع لهم آقمصة من جلد وهذا نتج عن ذبيحة، وآولاد آدم نعرف أن الله تقبل ذبيحة هابيل لأنها كانت ذبيحة حيوانية "فداء" ورفض الله تّقدمة قايين لأنها لم تكن ذبيحة، وأبونا إبراهيم، نعلم كيف كان يُقدم ذبائح لله، وأيوب، ثم جاء موسئ والشريعة اليهودية القائمة على الذبيحة في علاقة الله والإنسان، وهذة كلها كانت تّمهيد للذبيحة الكاملة "المسيح"
حتئ جاء المسيح وقدم نفسه ذبيحة كاملة شاملة عن البشرية وكل من يؤمن به ويتوب ينال غفران الخطايا.
كل هذا يّعرفه تماماً الشيطان
فكان هدفه الأساسي إبعاد البشرية عن خطة الله لفداء نفوسهم، ومن هنا جاء بديانة شكلها الخارجي تدعو إلى عبادة الله وعدم الشرك به، وباطنها تُبعد الإنسان عن فداء الله وبالتالي هلاك البشر.
فصنع ديانة بها إعجاز وحضارة وتعاليم جيــــــــــــــدة، وفي وسط هذا كله قال ما صلبوه وما قتلوه، وبالتالي 
لغي فكر الله وخطته ومحبته للبشرية، وآبعد البشر عن المحبة والفداء الذي صنعه الله من آجلهم.
فكيف تؤفق بين فكر الله وخطه وهدفة في كل رسالات الأنبياء السابقين وما جاء به الإسلام
من نكران صلب المسيح، ولا وجود لفكر الفداء والكفارة لأجل الإنسان؟
_*إن أردت أن تقتل إنسان تحتاج إلى نقطة سُم وسط أكلة شهية، وهذا ما فعله الشيطان في الإسلام*_.


----------



## Spiritual (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

المحترم دانيال
المحترم الروحي :
حكمة الله لا تروق لحكماء هذا الدهر
" اين الحكيم.اين الكاتب.اين مباحث هذا الدهر.ألم يجهّل الله حكمة هذا العالم." وهل عرفت أنت الله يا حبيبي دانيال إلا بالعقل فكيف للإنسان مهما كان أن لا تروق له حكمة الله؟؟
1كو 1 :20
ليس للمسيح خلطة مع العالم ولا لفكره مع فكره :
"لا تكونوا تحت نير مع غير المؤمنين"" تحي نير (تحت ظلم واحتلال) .لانه اية خلطة للبر والاثم (الانسان نفسه خلطه من البر والإثم) .واية شركة للنور مع الظلمة (النور لا يمر إلا من خلال الظلمه ولا يمكن للنور أن يرى إلا من الظلام). واي اتفاق للمسيح مع بليعال ((؟)).واي نصيب للمؤمن مع غير المؤمن (( نصيب الجنة والخير وإلا فما معنى التبشير،، ولو قلنا أن النصيب هو المصير فبالطبع الذي آمن بالله بعد علم له نصيب في الجنة والذي لم يؤمن دون أن يعلم مصير في الجنة والذي لم يؤمن بالله الواحد وهو على علم فمصيره في النار)). واية موافقة لهيكل الله مع الاوثان ((هيكل الله هو الإنسان والانسان لا يقارن بهيكل الأوثان أي الحجارة بالطبع والدليل ما قيل في نفس الموضوع عن معنى الهيكل (الجسم الإنساني ولا أدري بأي مساهمة")).فانكم انتم هيكل الله الحي "" من الطبيعي أن جسم الإنسان حي أو حيوي بعكس الصنم" كما قال الله اني سأسكن فيهم واسير بينهم واكون لهم الها وهم يكونون لي شعبا " وهذا لا يخرج قيد أنمله عن أي معتقد فالمسلمين واليهود وكل الأديان الأخرى تقول أن الله معنا في كل مكان في الأرض في السماء في البحر وفي كل دار ونحن شعب الله خلفاء الله أبناء الله أليس كذلك؟؟" . لذلك اخرجوا من وسطهم واعتزلوا" ((حتى تكونوا أقوياء)) "يقول الرب ولا تمسوا نجسا (لا تقربوا الزنا إنه كان فاحشة وساء سبيلا "" وهو نجس من النجاسة)) فاقبلكم (( سيجازينا بما عملنا وبكبت شهواتنا))" 2كو 6 : 14-17
بينما يدعي الناس الحكمة يكونوا في قمة الغباء :
"لانهم لما عرفوا الله لم يمجدوه او يشكروه كاله بل حمقوا في افكارهم واظلم قلبهم الغبي. وبينما هم يزعمون انهم حكماء صاروا جهلاء" رو 1 : 12- 22(( من لم يعرف الله ولم يمجده بالطبع أحمق ولا يمن أن يكون حكيما ،، أمر طبيعي"))

جهالة الله احكم من الناس:
"18 فان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة واما عندنا نحن المخلّصين فهي قوة الله . " ((كل من يحمل صليبه ويلحقني.. أكيد أن من لم يؤمن بالمسيح عليه السلام فقد أخطأ خطأ كبيراً))19 لانه مكتوب سأبيد حكمة الحكماء وارفض فهم الفهماء.(( شيء طبيعي أنه أباد حكمة الحكماء أباد أفكار أفلاطون وأريسطو وجاء بالدين المسيحي)) 20 اين الحكيم.اين الكاتب.اين مباحث هذا الدهر.ألم يجهّل الله حكمة هذا العالم. 21 لانه اذ كان العالم في حكمة الله لم يعرف الله بالحكمة استحسن الله ان يخلّص المؤمنين بجهالة الكرازة. 22 لان اليهود يسألون آية واليونانيين يطلبون حكمة (( وهذا بالطبع ورد في الدين اليهودي والاسلامي "" أرادوا من الرسول آيه فقالوا له أنزل من السماء مائدة ،، أو يريدون معجزة ليستدلوا على صحة الرسالة")). 23 ولكننا نحن نكرز بالمسيح مصلوبا لليهود عثرة ولليونانيين جهالة (؟ أعتقد أنها أشارة لعثرة اليهود وجهالة اليونانيين على إقدامهم بصلب السيد المسيح). 24 واما للمدعوين يهودا ويونانيين فبالمسيح قوة الله وحكمة الله (( الحمد لله هذه آية تثبت أن المسيح قوة الله وحكمة الله وليس الله نفسه)). 25 لان جهالة الله احكم من الناس "وهل يقاس الله بالناس بأي نسبة بالطبع لا".وضعف الله اقوى من الناس 26 فانظروا دعوتكم ايها الاخوة ان ليس كثيرون حكماء حسب الجسد ليس كثيرون اقوياء ليس كثيرون شرفاء 27 بل اختار الله جهال العالم ليخزي الحكماء.واختار الله ضعفاء العالم ليخزي الاقوياء. 28 واختار الله ادنياء العالم والمزدرى وغير الموجود ليبطل الموجود 29 لكي لا يفتخر كل ذي جسد امامه. 30 ومنه انتم بالمسيح يسوع الذي صار لنا حكمة من الله وبرا وقداسة وفداء (صار لنا خكمة من الله ((من)) . 31 حتى كما هو مكتوب من افتخر فليفتخر بالرب" 1كو 1 : 18 - 31

بشارة الانجيل قوتها وفكرها و فاعليتها من الله و ليس لحكماء هذا الدهر ان يعدلوا فيها :
.1 وانا لما أتيت اليكم ايها الاخوة أتيت ليس بسمو الكلام او الحكمة مناديا لكم بشهادة الله. 2 لاني لم أعزم ان اعرف شيئا بينكم الا يسوع المسيح واياه مصلوبا. 3 وانا كنت عندكم في ضعف وخوف ورعدة كثيرة. 4 وكلامي وكرازتي لم يكونا بكلام الحكمة الانسانية المقنع بل ببرهان الروح والقوة 5 لكي لا يكون ايمانكم بحكمة الناس بل بقوة الله 6. لكننا نتكلم بحكمة بين الكاملين ولكن بحكمة ليست من هذا الدهر ولا من عظماء هذا الدهر الذين يبطلون. 7 بل نتكلم بحكمة الله في سرّ.الحكمة المكتومة التي سبق الله فعينها قبل الدهور لمجدنا. 8 التي لم يعلمها احد من عظماء هذا الدهر.لان لو عرفوا لما صلبوا رب المجد ((صاحب المجد رب الشيء أو صاحبه أي المبجل")). 9 بل كما هو مكتوب ما لم تر عين ولم تسمع اذن ولم يخطر على بال انسان ما اعده الله للذين يحبونه ((أعد الله للمتقين الجنة))10 فاعلنه الله لنا نحن بروحه.لان الروح يفحص كل شيء حتى اعماق الله (؟). 11 لان من من الناس يعرف امور الانسان الا روح الانسان الذي فيه((يسألونك عن الروح قل إنما الرح من أمر بي وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا").هكذا ايضا امور الله لا يعرفها احد الا روح الله. 12 ونحن لم نأخذ روح العالم بل الروح الذي من الله لنعرف الاشياء الموهوبة لنا من الله 13 التي نتكلم بها ايضا لا باقوال تعلّمها حكمة انسانية بل بما يعلّمه الروح القدس قارنين الروحيات بالروحيات. 14 ولكن الانسان الطبيعي لا يقبل ما لروح الله لانه عنده جهالة.ولا يقدر ان يعرفه لانه انما يحكم فيه روحيا. 15 واما الروحي فيحكم في كل شيء وهو لا يحكم فيه من احد. 16 لانه من عرف فكر الرب فيعلمه.واما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح" 1كو 2(( الروح بالمفهوم الاسلامي واليهودي من روح الله وهي علم الله التي أيد الانسان بها وحوله من كائن عادي إلى إنسان به روح ونفس))

ان الفكرة التي بنيتم عليها هدفكم هي فكرة شيطانية لئية في ثوب السماحة و الهدف النبيل وهيهات ان يكون هناك طريق بعيدا عن الطريع فلك اختيارك ةو الله يهديك. (( الفكرة التي بنينا عليها فكرة لا تمت بصلة إلى أي اتجاه وليس لها أي أهداف ولا تدعو لتقديس إنسان أو جماعة بعينهم لا يريدون لا مالاً ولا جاهاً يريدون فقط الدفاع عن رب العالمين ربي وربط ورب الفقراء والأغنياء رب الأحياء والأموت فكل إنسان خلقه الله منحدر إلى آدم له حق معلوم من الله ليس هناك في رأي الموحدون أناس تموت ولا تعود إلى الحياة وأناس تموت ثم تعيش أو تعود للحياه فهناك يوم آخر يوم الحساب وإلا ما معنى جنة أو نار؟؟ ولو مات لأل يحيا فقد ارتاح من العذاب أو من العقاب !!" 
قد تفيدني مشكورا لاسم الهيئة أسمها ((جمعية الموحدون ))التي انضممت اليها او موقعها الالكتروني "هم في الواقع مجموعة من العلماء الباحثين يدرسون علوم اللاهوت ولا يريدون التفاعل أو الدعوى لأي شيء في الأمر الحاضر" أما على حد علمي أن هناك جماعة نسميهم un affiliate  أو غير المنتمين لأي دين أو ملة على اتصال دائم بهم )) أما أنا فلي فقط بعض الأصدقاء أراسلهم بين الحين والآخر نعرف مستجدات ما توصلوا إليه وبالطبع الجماعه لها طابع خاص وأرجو أن يستطيعوا يوما ما توحيد الأديان في العالم "في سبيل الله" ليس لهم او أية وسيلة اطلاع لها ولكم جزيل شكري. 
عبد المسيح دانيال
ولك يا صديقي وأخي داينال كل التحية والشكر وأشكرك من كل قلبي على دعوتك الصادقة وأقدر مشاعرك وكل ما أرجوه فقط أن تفكر في أكثر من 4 مليار إنسان يعيشون في العالم من غير المسيحيين "ما هو مصيرهم ؟؟ ولماذا؟؟


----------



## avram (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*



Spiritual قال:


> ولك يا صديقي وأخي داينال كل التحية والشكر وأشكرك من كل قلبي على دعوتك الصادقة وأقدر مشاعرك وكل ما أرجوه فقط أن تفكر في أكثر من 4 مليار إنسان يعيشون في العالم من غير المسيحيين "ما هو مصيرهم ؟؟ ولماذا؟؟



ال4 مليارات
الله لم يّقصر من نحوهم
بل قال الأنجيل 
هكذا آحب الله العــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــالم حتى بذل إبنه الوحيد لكئ لا يّهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الآبدية الأنجيل بحسب يوحنا 16:3
وأحضان الله مفتوحة لكل من يؤمن بفداء المسيح ويتوب
الله يُعطية غفران لخطاياه
وضمان لحياته الأبدية
وبنوه روحيه

والرب يعمل بقوة وهناك الملايين في كل آرجاء المعمورة ياتون إلى المسيح 
وما تحمل هم ال 4 مليارات أحمل هم نفسك، لأنك هالك بدون الإيمان بفداء المسيح
مع محبتي لكنها الحقيقة


----------



## Spiritual (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

صديقي وأخي الحبيب أفرام أشكرك على مداخلتك وآسف إن لم أطلع على المداخلة السابقة وأعتقد أن الوقت الذي أخذته في تفنيد الرد على رسالة أخانا الحبيب دانيال كان ردك قد كتب ولم اطبع عليه فعذراً مرة أخرى.. نصيحبك يا أفرام نصيحة على العين والراس ةطبعاً آتية من إنسان مسيحي راقي زيك لا تقصد من خلالها إلا الخير وأشكرك على قلبك الطيب،، معلش خلي صدرك واسع معي لأجيبك على ما تفضلت به " أولاُ من حيث الخلطة الدينية كما كتبتها فهي ليست خلطتي ولا خلطتك إنما خلطة الله وخلطة السيد المسيح وهو القائل "أنا لم آت لأنقض الشريعة ولا الأنبياء "" صح... ((كل كلمة وكل حر من الشريعة)) منذ بداية الكون حتى نهايته يجب الايمان بها !! ما معنى هذا الكلام؟؟ هو واضح جداً جداً أي أن الشريعة بدأت مع بدء الإنسان "" بدأت مع آدم عليه السلام أكملها الرسل حتى قال السيد المسيح " أنا لم آت لأنقض بال لأكمل" صحيح أم لديك أي اعتراض؟؟........ إذاً خلطة السيد المسيح مفروضة عليك مما جعلك تضم العهد القديم مع الجديد أي التوراة مع الإنجيل وتقول منذ بدأ الكون....... صح والا أنا غلطان؟؟
الآن الاحتجاج ليس على خلطة الأديان قبل محمد عليه السلام بل الاحتجاج على "البهار زي ما منقول"" رسالة القرآن التي أنزلت على صلى الله عليه وسلم.. أقول لك .. بالنسبة للبند الأول (( وما قتلوه وما صلبوه بل شبه لهم"" رفعه الله إليه وأبدله بشبيه بمشيشته فكرمه قبل صلبه...))) فالذي رأى عمليه الصلب أناس عاشوا منذ 2000 عام تقريباً وبالطبع الصلب تم أمامهم ولا يمكن لأحد من الناس معرفة الحقيقة الكاملة إلا من الإنجيل أو الكتب السماوية الأخرى.. لأن الحقيقة التاريخية أن المسيح قد صلب أمام أعين المشاهدين إنتما الحقيقة نفسها يعلمها الله وحده. فإن اعتقد الناس بالفداء وهذه حقيقة فقد يكون الله قد افتدى المسيح بالشبيه لأن المسيحية تقر أن الذي صلب هو الناسوت وليس اللاهوت لأن اللاهوت قد صعد قبل البد حتى بعمليه الصلب لعدم إهانة اللاهوت.. صح والا أنا غلطان برضه !! فلو أن الله أراد أن يفتدي حتى هذا الناسوت بناسوت من عنده كما فعل الله مع ابراهيم بفداء ابنه اسماعيل بكبش !ّ!!! فالمسيح في الديني قد تم صلبه "" إما بالناسوت أي المسيح بدون "الروح" أو بدون ما يسميه المسيحيون بالاهوت فالمسيح أضاً صلب بفداء الله وأمام أعين الناس وما رفع إلى الله إلا "اللاهوت حسب التعبير المسيحي والروح حسب التعبير الإسلامي"" فما الفرق إذاً... فالفداء قد حصل...
إذاً الاعتراض الآن على "السموم" بحسب التعبير الأفرامي "ههه" يا أفرام يا حبيبي قلنا لبعض المسلمين يا جهلة لماذا تنكرون اإنجيل والله فرضه عليكم في كتابكم؟؟؟ قالوا محرف"""" قلنا لهم ما معنى التحريب " قالوا إضافة نص أو انقاص نص أو تبديل لبعض النصوص.. قلنا لهم ما الفيصل فيما تقولون قالوا ذكر التحريف في القرآن قلت ما الدليل غير الآية التي تقول بأن بعض الناس يكتبون بأيديهم ويقولون هذا من عند الله "" هذا إضافة قديسين موحى بهم من الروح القدس فيهم العصمة يقولون ولكنه ليس من الله مباشرة أقول صح لكنه موحى به..المجادلة معهم لماذا لا تقرأوا الإنجيل وتحكمون عليه وتقارنون بما جاء في القرآن عندكم ؟.؟؟ وبالطبع هذا خطأ إسلامي وتقصير منهم بعدم الانصياع إلى كلام الله.. أما قولك خارج المسلمين ما هو القرآن
أسألك هل قرأتي القرآن الكريم بنظرة محايدة ؟؟ أي بعدم تفنيد الأخطاء أو النصوص غير المطابقة مع الإنجيل؟ بالطبع لا"" فالقراءة بقصد إبطاله .......... محمد نبي أمي .. معروف عنه عدم اتصاله مع طبقات العلماء وغيرهم ........ نزل عليه القرآن.... كلام باللغة العربية الفصيحة تحدى به العرب كل العالم العربي ليأتوا بآية منه أو بمثله ،، فصيح جداً أكثر من أي كتاب آخر وهو مرجع هام في اللغة العربية.. والنبي أمي.. القرآن لو قرأته يحوي كل حقائق التاريخ والدين المذكورة في الإنجيل والتوراة والزبور وصحف إبراهم وموسى ،،، والنبي أمي....... القرآن لو جمعت كلمة يوم فيه لوجدتها 365 مرة ولو جمعت كم مرة قيل فيها ساعة لوجدت 24 مرة !! القرآن الذي لم يترك نص أو وصية جاءت في الإنجيل إلا ذكرها؟؟........... والنبي أمي.........فمن أين جاء هذا القرآن والنبي أمي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لم يتخرج لا من هارفارد ولا من سينت هيرتز  !!!!!!!!!!! راعي غنم,
الان قصص الارهاب والحرب وقاتلوا "" وحاربوا"" وجاهدوا"""""""" كلها موجوده.. نزلت لأولي الألباب.. ولم تنزل لأصحاب العقول المسطحة........ كل آية نزلت بمناسبة معينة فقط .. مثلاً لما اشتد اضطهاد المشركين للمسلمين لم يرض النبي القيام بالحرب لأن القرآن لم ينزل عليه وطالب المسلمون الدفاع عن أنفسهم فنزلت آية فقاتلوا المشركين......... وهكذا أما ما نزل في القرآن "" فإن جنحوا للسلم فاجنح له...... وقال والكاظمون الغيظ والعافون عن الناس...... ولم يقل والعافون عن المؤمنين أو المسلمين... لو أني جئت لك بآيه عن عدم النميمة أرجو للأخ أفرام قراءتها بتمعن ومن """ولا يغتب بعضكم بعضا ،، أيحب أحدكم أن يألك لحم أخيه ميتاً فكرهتموه ،، إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم""" بعضكم موجهة للبش أجميعين ،، هل رأيت يا أفرام في هذا أي شيء مسيء أو شيطاني؟؟ أيضاً جاء " لا يسخر قوم من قوم عسى أن يكونوا خيراً منكم" هل هذه آية شيطانية تدعوا بعدم السخرية "" ولا تنابزا بالألقاب"" لا تسابوا وتشاتموا؟؟ أهي آيات شيطانية ولو قرأ سورة مريم لرأيت أنا لم تخرج قيد أنمله عما ذكره الإنجيل المقدس،، فهل نزل القرآن على محمد بالتحيميل عن طيرق الإنترنت أو نقل على سي دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وهو أي النبي أمي .....أفلا أقول أن القرآن الكريم رسالة بعد هذا ؟؟ إن لم تريد فهذا موقفك وأنت حر وبالطبع لا ألومك ولكني فقط أنصح نصيحة صغيرة لأخي الذي أحبه.. اقرأ ثم تكلم "اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق،، خلق الإنسان من علق أقرأ فربك الأكرم الذي علم بالقلم علم الانسان مالم يعلم"""
مع حبي لك واحترامي لك ودعائي لي ولك بالهداية


----------



## fredyyy (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*Spiritual*
*آتية من إنسان مسيحي*

*خذ الحق مِن مَن يعرفون الحق ... والحق الذي في المسيح قد حررهم*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*أولاُ من حيث الخلطة الدينية كما كتبتها فهي ليست خلطتي ولا خلطتك إنما خلطة الله وخلطة السيد المسيح *

*خطأ*
*كلام المسيح لا ُيخلط مع وصايا الناس القذرة*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*أي أن الشريعة بدأت مع بدء الإنسان *

*خطأ ... الشريعة لم يستلمها الإنسان إلا في أيام موسى*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*أنا لم آت لأنقض بال لأكمل" صحيح أم لديك أي اعتراض؟*

*خطأ*
*مَا جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ بَلْ لِأُكَمِّلَ. ( إلتزم بالنص الصحيح )*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*إذاً خلطة السيد المسيح مفروضة *

*لا تستعمل هذا التعبير القذر مرة أخرى تكلم عن المسيح بإحترام إذ هو الله *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*عليك مما جعلك تضم العهد القديم مع الجديد أي التوراة مع الإنجيل وتقول منذ بدأ الكون... صح والا أنا غلطان؟؟*

*طبعاً غلطان*

*التوراة إستلمها موسى من الله ... وليست من بدأ الكون*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*(( وما قتلوه وما صلبوه بل شبه لهم"" رفعه الله إليه وأبدله بشبيه بمشيشته فكرمه قبل صلبه...))*

*كلام شياطين*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*ولا يمكن لأحد من الناس معرفة الحقيقة الكاملة إلا من الإنجيل .....*

*وأكرر الإنجيل فقط*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*لأن الحقيقة التاريخية أن المسيح قد صلب أمام أعين المشاهدين إنتما الحقيقة نفسها يعلمها الله وحده. *

*الحقيقية نفسها في الإنجيل والإنجيل وحده والله أعلمنا بكل شئ*

*صلب وموت وقيامة المسيح لا جدال فيها*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*فإن اعتقد الناس بالفداء وهذه حقيقة فقد يكون الله قد افتدى المسيح بالشبيه *

*لا لا لا بل المسيحي الحقيقي لا يعتقد بل يؤمن أن المسيح مات لفداءالانسان*

*لا يوجد شبيه في المسيحية*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*لأن اللاهوت قد صعد قبل البد حتى بعمليه الصلب *

*المسيحية لا تؤمن بهذة الأكذوبة الشيطانية*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*كما فعل الله مع ابراهيم بفداء ابنه اسماعيل بكبش *

*خطأ*
*كلام الله يذكر أن إسحق هو الذي ُأفتدي *

*والكبش رمز للمسيح المصلوب ... خذ الحق من أصحابه*

*لأن إسماعيل ُطرد هو وأمه قبل عملية الفداء*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وما رفع إلى الله إلا "اللاهوت *

*خطأ*
*المسيح صعد ناسوت ولاهوت كامل *

*وقد ظهر للتلاميذ ولمسوه*

*المسيح بلاهوته موجود في كل مكان وكل زمان في نفس الوقت*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*"السموم" بحسب التعبير الأفرامي "ههه" *

*كلام أفرام صحيح هذة الأفكار سموم وأضيف أفكار شيطانية*
*يتبع*​


----------



## fredyyy (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*هذا إضافة قديسين موحى بهم من الروح القدس فيهم العصمة *

*بطرس الثانية 1 : 21 *
*لأَنَّهُ لَمْ تَأْتِ نُبُوَّةٌ قَطُّ بِمَشِيئَةِ إِنْسَانٍ، بَلْ تَكَلَّمَ أُنَاسُ اللَّهِ الْقِدِّيسُونَ مَسُوقِينَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*أسألك هل قرأتي ..... الكريم بنظرة محايدة ؟؟ *

*ولماذا أقرأ كلام يُحرض على القتل والنجاسة *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*أي بعدم تفنيد الأخطاء أو النصوص غير المطابقة مع الإنجيل؟ *

*لا يوجد وجه مقارنة فقد أتم المسيح كل شئ ولا حاجة لكلام آخر بعدة*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*بالطبع لا"" فالقراءة بقصد إبطاله ... معروف عنه عدم اتصاله مع طبقات العلماء وغيرهم *

*بل له إتصال جنسي ببنت السنوات السبع*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

* وهو مرجع هام في اللغة العربية.. *

*نعم مرجع في كمال عصيان الله إذ سمح للرجال بالطلاق لإشباع الشهوات *

*وسمح للمرأة بأن تخلع رجلها كالحذاء وتزني مع غيرة *

*هل هذا تعتبره تطور للمسيحية *

*لا تكذب على نفسك هذة هي رغبتك التي أبديتها في مشاركاتك الأولى*

*إذ تركتك زوجتك ... هل ُتنكر *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*الذي لم يترك نص أو وصية جاءت في الإنجيل إلا ذكرها؟؟*

*هل ذكر ((**يوحنا  10 : 30 أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ.* *))*
*هل ذكر ((**يوحنا  3 : 35 اَلآبُ يُحِبُّ الاِبْنَ وَقَدْ دَفَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فِي يَدِهِ.* *))*
*هل ذكر ((**يوحنا  10 : 17 لِهَذَا يُحِبُّنِي الآبُ لأَنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي لِآخُذَهَا أَيْضاً.* *))*
*هل ذكر ((**يوحنا  15 : 9 كَمَا أَحَبَّنِي الآبُ كَذَلِكَ أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ أَنَا. اُثْبُتُوا فِي مَحَبَّتِي.* *))*
*هل ذكر ((**يو 6 : 46 لَيْسَ أَنَّ أَحَداً رَأَى الآبَ إِلاَّ الَّذِي مِنَ اللَّهِ. هَذَا قَدْ رَأَى الآبَ.* *))*
*هل ذكر ((**يوحنا  1 : 18 اَللَّهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ.* *))*
*هل ذكر ((**يوحنا  5 : 21 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي كَذَلِكَ الاِبْنُ أَيْضاً يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ.* *))*

*لاتكذب بل تعرف على الحق في المسيحية*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

* آيات شيطانية *

*هذة ليست شتيمة ولكنها وصف حقيقي واضاح لكلمات ليست من عند الله*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وبالطبع لا ألومك ولكني فقط أنصح نصيحة صغيرة لأخي الذي أحبه..*

*نصيحتك مرفوضة شكلاً ومضموناً *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*ودعائي لي ولك بالهداية *

*بل المسيح يدعوك أن تترك حياة الفساد الفكري وتقبل أقوال الله لتطهرك*


----------



## ايرينى جورج (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

الموضوع تحفة ياريت كلام الموضوع يكون تحت بعض علشان التركيز 
الموضوع تحفة شكرا ليك​


----------



## Spiritual (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

أخي العزيز فريدي ،، أشكرك على إجاباتك وأرجو أن لا أكون في أسئلتي قد أسبب إي نوع من الاحراج أو أن أكون تعديت بدون قصد على أي فقرة أو شخص لإنا حريص جداً على عدم الاتيان بأية إسائة مهما كانت على والحمد لله أن هذا ليس في طبعي.. وأرجو أن تتسع صدوركم لي وأعرف أن قولبكم بيضاء ،،
قولك أخي عن الخلطة .. فالخلطة ليست تعبيري بالأساس فقد كان يقصد بها خليط الأديان أو توحيد الأديان فإن كنت كلمة ليست في محلها فأعذرني .. فالمقصود "توحيد الأديان"
ففي أول بند كلام امسيح لا يخلط مع وصايا ناس قذرة """" فالواقع أن مفهومك للأمر خاطئ "" فالسيد المسيح لم يأتي لينقض الأنبياء والرسل بل ليكمل أي أنه أقر كل ما سبق من أنبياء ورسل من عهد آدم عليه السلام حتى عهده.. أليس كذلك؟؟ فليس في الأديان السابقة كما أقر السيد المسيح أي دين قذر !!!!! أليس كذلك؟؟  ولو قصدتي الإسلام فأيضاً لست أقرك لا أنا ولا أي مسيحي في العالم وأعلامهم بما قلت وهو ليس بتعبير من إنسان مسيحي بأي شكل فالبابا شنودة وجميع الكاردينالات والقساوسة والعلماء يحترون كل الأديان ولا يقبلون من أي مسيحي ما قلبه فأعذرني هذا خطأ..
أما الافتداء بالشبيه "" فهذا ما لا يقره المسيحيون وأنا معك ولكن أقرار الله شيء آخر ولتكن مشيئته كما يريد هو ولسنا نحن..
الاهوت صعد قبل صلب السيد المسيح ليست أفكار شيطانية بل هذه هي الإجابة منك ((اليهود و الرومان عزبوا و ضربوا الناسوت.. لانه لا يوجد بشر يقدر ان يمس اللاهوت)) ""فالذي صلب و قبر و قام من الاموات هو الناسوت.. اما اللاهوت فهو حي داثم الوجود و لا يقدر بشر علي ان يمسه بشئ لان كل الكون يخضع لله و لا يخضع الله لكائن."" فهل تقر بخطأك؟؟
استعمال الخلطة ليس تعبيري "" لذا وجب التنويه..
إسماعيل والفداء بالكبش "" مفهوم إسلامي "" واسحق المفهوم المسيحي"" والله أعلم مني ومنك
أما حقيقة الصلب فو أقريت أن الإنجيل يعرفها "" أقر ذلك معك ولكني لم أزد إلا أن الله أيضاً يعرفها.. فه هذا خطا؟؟ أما قلت؟
من شرح بد الخلق ؟؟  كتاب التكوين أليس كذلك شرح بالتفصيل من خلق الله للأرض فالنور .. حتى اكتمل الخلق...... خلق آدم بنفس وبعدها نفخ فيه من الروح ........هل في اعتقادك أن آدم لم يكن رسولاً من الله للأمته "" حيث أني أذكر أنه عاش "بأعمار" ليست كأعمار الإنسان وهذا بعلم الله مثل نوح عليه السلام وهناك رسل وأنبياء قبل موسى كما تعلم لأن موسى جاء على فرعون فهل تنكر الأنبياء قبل موسى عليه السلام؟؟
وقولك المسيح صعد لاهوت وناسوت ولمسه الناس خطأ.. لأنك بذلك تقر موت اللاهوت لمدة ثلاثة أيام.. أليس كذلك؟؟
السموم التي ترينها سموم وأعمال شيطانية يراها أكثر من مليار ونصف إنسان غير شيطانية أو سموم  !! صح؟؟
عموماً أعيد وأشكرك على إجاباتك أرجو لك التوفيق


----------



## Spiritual (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

أحببت إصلاح بعض الأخطاء الإملائية فلم أستطع "" نظراً لعجم وجود تحرير للنص فإن وجد خطأ طباعي أعتذر عنه مع احترامي


----------



## Spiritual (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

متابعة للمداخلة الثانية..
أولاً قبل الدخول في الاجابة أريدك أن تفسر لي 9\38 يوحنا " من ليس ضدنا فهو معنا لأنها توضح بعض المفاهيم والله يكافئ من كان معه..
ماهي طبيعة القديسن الذين أرسلهم المسيح إلى اليهود "" هل هم مبعوثين أو رسل أو أنبياء" فإن كانوا رسل فهل يكونوا كالرسول موسى عليه السلام؟؟ أم هم أنبياء فيكونوا كهود ويونس وداوود عليهم السلام وغيرهم،، أم يكونوا أناساً عاديون مزودين بالروح القدس "" كما هو الحال عند المسيحيين " التعميد" ؟؟
لماذا أقرأ "ما يدعو للقتل أو النجاسة" أقول لك في رأيي خطأ وخطأ جسيم فهناك آية قرآنية مكتوبه باللغة العربي التي تفهمها تنصحك بما يجب علمه""يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا جاءكم فاسق بنبأ فتبينوا أن تصيبوا قوماً بجهالة فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم نادمين"" والذي آمنوا تطلق في الإسلام بمن آمن بالله والملائكة والكتب والرسل ......... أي لك لو أكملت إيمانك.. فعذراً انت على خطأ لأن الصواب أن تقرأ وتحكم،، فمن قال لك أن الاسلام يحث على القتل والرزيله؟؟ فهل من جاء من المسلمين وقرأ ما قل السيد المسيح "لا تظنوا أني جئت لأرسي سلاماً على الأرض، ما جئت لأرسي سلاماً بل سيفاً فإني جئت لأجعل الإنسان على خلاف مع أبيه"" ماذا سيقول عن المسيحية؟؟ ،، ماذا سيقول عن الكنيسة الموجودة في بلغاريا ومكونة من أكثر من ثلاثين ألف جمجمة لمسلمين من الحروب في القدس من الحملة الصليبية عليها بالصور والتفاصيل إن أحبت لأرسلها لك كاملة؟؟ أجب لو سمحت؟؟ أما لو قرأ وتمعن لعرف أن ما كتب شيء وما فهم شيء آخر لعرف حقاً أن الدين المسيحي دين محبة وسلام..ي فلم لا تقرأ القرآن يا فريدي قراءة محايدة لترى بأم عينيك!!
المشكلة لو أني أوردت لك تصرفات صدرت عن قساوسة وعلماء ورهبان بحق أطفال أو غيره فما هي إلا تصرفات شخصية لا تعيب الدين في شيء فليس الإنسان بمعصوم عن الخطأ..

أما مواضيع الطلاق والزواج الثاني والخلع وغيرها فكما أورد لك "" للضرورة أحكام.. فمثلاً لو أن زوجة شاب أصيبت بشلل لا تستطيع فيه القيام بواجباتها الزوجية .. فهل تنصح الزوج "" بالزنى أو الانتحار أو بجيرل فريند؟؟ أم من الأكرم بالزواج مع الابقاء لزوجته الأولى معززة مكرمة يخدمها طول عمرها ؟؟؟
ولو كانت زوجة أحدهم قذرة ،، لا يمكن لأحد احتمالها سليطة اللسان فيها كل عيوب العالم فيها كل الصفاة السئة أو أن رجلاً حقيراً سارقاً شرساً "" أيجب أن تتحمله أو يتحملها طوال عمره "" فإن انفصلا أتريده أو تريدها أن تزيني؟؟
فإن لم تقبل نصيحتى فلست ألومك فاقبل ما شئت إنما بما قرأته أحترمك وأقدرك وأطلب لك الصلاح


----------



## fredyyy (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*Spiritual*
*قولك أخي عن الخلطة .. فالخلطة ليست تعبيري بالأساس فقد كان يقصد بها خليط الأديان أو توحيد الأديان *

*لا يوجد شئ إسمه ((توحيد الأديان)) وإذا كان من يُريدون فعل ذلك *

*فالمسيحية أعلى وأسمى من هذا *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*ففي أول بند كلام امسيح لا يخلط مع وصايا ناس قذرة *

*المقصود كلمة الخلط نفسها*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*القذارة ... *

*هي كلمة نقولها عندما يُقدم شخص شئ بأيدي قذرة فتكون الكلمة في محلها*

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*أما الافتداء بالشبيه "" فهذا ما لا يقره المسيحيون وأنا معك ولكن أقرار الله شيء آخر ولتكن مشيئته كما يريد هو ولسنا نحن..*

*إقرار الله موجود في الكتاب المقدس ... وأنت لا تملك الكلام عنه*

*وأنا أعرف الله أكثر منك ... لا نقاش في ذلك*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*الاهوت صعد قبل صلب السيد المسيح ليست أفكار شيطانية بل هذه هي الإجابة منك ((اليهود و الرومان عزبوا و ضربوا الناسوت.. لانه لا يوجد بشر يقدر ان يمس اللاهوت)) ""*

*تلاعب بالألفظ ... فلتعرف أن الناسوت  لا ينفصل عن اللاهوت أبداً *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*فالذي صلب و قبر و قام من الاموات هو الناسوت.. اما اللاهوت فهو حي داثم الوجود و لا يقدر بشر علي ان يمسه بشئ لان كل الكون يخضع لله و لا يخضع الله لكائن."" فهل تقر بخطأك؟؟*

*اللاهوت لا يفارق لأنه كلي الوجود أي لا ينزل ولا يصعد *

*هذة الأفعال لا تسري على لاهوت المسيح*

*أين الخطأ ..... لكنها تجربة منك  للتشويش فقط*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*إسماعيل والفداء بالكبش "" مفهوم ......"" واسحق المفهوم المسيحي"" والله أعلم مني ومنك*

*إسحق وإسماعيل شخصان وليس مفهومان ..... عيب عليك *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*أما حقيقة الصلب فو أقريت أن الإنجيل يعرفها "" أقر ذلك معك ولكني لم أزد إلا أن الله أيضاً يعرفها.. *

*بل الله خطط للصلب وتمجد فيه ونلنا نحن الحياة الأبدية بموت المسيح *

*الذي إنتصر على الموت ونلنا نحن هذا الإنتصار أيضاً*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*هل في اعتقادك أن آدم لم يكن رسولاً من الله ..."" *

*آدم رسول لمن ... هل كان هناك بشر لإرسال آدم إليهم ... أفكارك غير سليمة*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وقولك المسيح صعد لاهوت وناسوت ولمسه الناس خطأ..*

*لن أجيبك ...... إقرأ  إنجيل يوحنا 20 : 27*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

* لأنك بذلك تقر موت اللاهوت لمدة ثلاثة أيام.. أليس كذلك؟؟*

*أنت ترى أنه إقرار ...... نظرتك خاطئة ..... مرة أخرى اللهوت لا يموت *

*أرجوا ألا تلصق بي كلام كاذب *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*السموم التي ترينها سموم وأعمال شيطانية يراها أكثر من مليار ونصف إنسان غير شيطانية أو سموم !! صح؟؟*

*لأ مش صح *

*ليس مليار ونصف بل لو قال كل العالم عكس ما قال المسيح *

*سأكذب العالم كله وأصدق المسيح*

*ليبقى المسيح صادقاً وكل إنسان كاذب*

*رومية  3 : 4 *

*حَاشَا بَلْ لِيَكُنِ اللهُ صَادِقاً وَكُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ كَاذِباً.*


----------



## Spiritual (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

الحقيقة أني يا صديقى قد ذهلت فعلاً ّّّ !!!(( وفولك :تلاعب بالألفظ ... فلتعرف أن الناسوت لا ينفصل عن اللاهوت أبداً)) يعني أن الله "استغفر الله" قد صلب وأهين وعذب وقتل من اليهود للهوتاً وناسوتاً لأن الاهوت لا يفاق الناسوت ؟؟؟ وبعد أن قتل "" مات الله "" لمدة 3 أيام "" استغفر الله"" لأنه لم يفارقه .. فهل تعترف بالموت والقيامة كما جاء في الإنجيل أم لا؟؟ تعني أن الله ترك الكون لمدة 3 أيام ليفتدي الناس من خطيئة آدم وليفتدينا نحن !!!!! وليغفر هو بعد ذلك لنا ؟؟ فلو كنت أنت تعتقد بذلك فمن واجبي أن أتحرى الحقيقة من أحد العلماء وبعدها أقرك أو لا أقرك بما تعتقد !! سأضطر لمراجعة إيطاليا وأعود إليك ..
سأعود لو أذن الله لي لأضع لك الحقيقة وريثما أعود فلا يزال طرحي قائما بأن أريك الكنيسة وموقعها((على بعد 70 كيلومتر شرق عاصمة جمهورية التشيك في مقاطعة بارغوي  تقع مدينة  سيدليك ، وهي مدينة تتميز بكنيسة أو(مقام) أثرية غير طبيعية  ...)) معمولة من أربعون ألف جمجمة ... راجع الموقع وسترى بأم عينيك .. وإلى اللقاء


----------



## fredyyy (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

* أريدك أن تفسر لي 9\38 يوحنا " من ليس ضدنا فهو معنا لأنها *

*الشاهد غلط*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*ماهي طبيعة القديسن الذين أرسلهم المسيح إلى اليهود "" هل هم مبعوثين أو رسل أو أنبياء" *

*هذا موضوع منفصل تماماً .... إفتح به موضوع جديد*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*لماذا أقرأ "ما يدعو للقتل أو النجاسة" *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*فهل من جاء من ......وقرأ ما قل السيد المسيح "لا تظنوا أني جئت لأرسي سلاماً على الأرض، ما جئت لأرسي سلاماً بل سيفاً فإني جئت لأجعل الإنسان على خلاف مع أبيه"" ماذا سيقول عن المسيحية؟؟ *

*لن أجادلة لكني أقول آمن بالمسيح تفهم كل شئ *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*.... يا فريدي قراءة محايدة لترى بأم عينيك!!*

*لم أري طوال عمري شخصاً قرأ كتابك ... وتغير للأفضل بل من ردئ الى أردئ*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*المشكلة لو أني أوردت لك تصرفات صدرت عن قساوسة وعلماء ورهبان بحق أطفال أو غيره فما هي إلا تصرفات شخصية لا تعيب الدين في شيء فليس الإنسان بمعصوم عن الخطأ..*

*ها قد وقعت في الفخ وظهر ما بقلبك *

*وبدأت تغلط في أتباع المسيح الذي تتظاهر أنك تحبه*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*


*أما مواضيع الطلاق والزواج الثاني والخلع وغيرها فكما أورد لك "" للضرورة أحكام.. *

*قوانين وتعاليم وكلام الله لا تتغير حسب الحاجة*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*فمثلاً لو أن زوجة شاب أصيبت بشلل لا تستطيع فيه القيام بواجباتها الزوجية .. فهل تنصح الزوج "" بالزنى أو الانتحار أو بجيرل فريند؟؟*

*لا لا لا بل يبقى بجوارها ويُثبت أنه رجل أصيل ويُظهر رجولته *

*ويحميها ويحملها على رأسه حي الموت *

*فالحب في القلب ...... أقوى من الشهوة في الجسد*

*معلش هذة صفات أولاد الله فقط*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*ولو كانت زوجة أحدهم قذرة ،، لا يمكن لأحد احتمالها سليطة اللسان فيها كل عيوب العالم فيها كل الصفاة السئة *

*يُصلي من أجلها فيُغيرها المسيح فتصبح ملاكاً*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*أو أن رجلاً حقيراً سارقاً شرساً "" أيجب أن تتحمله أو يتحملها طوال عمره "" *

*صلت إمرأة من أجل زوج كهذا سنين وإستجاب لها المسيح وغيرة*

*ورجع اليها مقبلاً يدها التي خدمته طول هذة السنين طالباً المغفرة*

*أرأيت ... المسيح يُغير ... ما أعظمه*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*فإن انفصلا أتريده أو تريدها أن تزيني؟؟*

*الإيمان القلبي الصحيح يكبح جماح الشهوة داخل الجسد ... عظيمة هي أعمال المسيح*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

* ... وأطلب لك الصلاح**  ...*

*هل رأيت في عباراتي ما لا يُحث على الصلاح*



*الذي يسير وراء صلاح الله *

*ُتصبح أعماله صالحة *

*إذا هو يرى بالايمان *

*وجه المسيح*

*طوال النهار*​


----------



## fredyyy (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*يعني أن الله "استغفر الله" قد صلب وأهين وعذب وقتل من اليهود للهوتاً وناسوتاً لأن الاهوت لا يفاق الناسوت ؟؟؟*

*المسمار ثقب يد الميسح بحسب الجسد ... لكنه لم يؤثر حرفياً في اللاهوت*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

* وبعد أن قتل "" مات الله "" لمدة 3 أيام "" استغفر الله"" لأنه لم يفارقه *

*أتأتي بعبارات ُتعثر بها نفسك ... الأفضل أن تسأل فُنجيبك*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*فهل تعترف بالموت والقيامة كما جاء في الإنجيل أم لا؟؟ *

*كلامي واضح في هذة النقطة*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*تعني أن الله ترك الكون لمدة 3 أيام ليفتدي الناس من خطيئة آدم وليفتدينا نحن !!!!! *

*الفعل (( يترك )) لا ينطبق على لاهوت المسيح فهو موجود في كل الكون*

*فهو موجود على الأرض نفس وجوده في السماء*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وليغفر هو بعد ذلك لنا ؟؟ فلو كنت أنت تعتقد بذلك فمن واجبي أن أتحرى الحقيقة من أحد العلماء *

*لا تعتمد على البشر ... بل كلم الله فيُجيبك ويُزيل حيرتك*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
* 
سأعود لو أذن الله لي لأضع لك الحقيقة *

*الحقيقة عندي ..... والمسيح ربي *

*عزيزي:*
* لا تعبث بأبديتك الموضوع أهم من التاريخ والناس والغني والجاه والشهوة*

*إنها أبديتك ((((( حياتك التي لن تنتهي )))))*


----------



## Spiritual (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

صدقني يا فريدي يا صديقي لو أن أي إنسان قرأ ما كتبته لما استطاع أن يفهم أي إجابه،، فكل إجاباتك ألغاز فإما هي تهرب أو أنت الانسان يأخذ فكرة غلط عن إجاباتك وزي شخصين شافوا جسم أسود من بعيد الأول قال طير والثاني قال عنزه أصر الأول والثاني على موقفهما فطار الجسم ،، قال الله الأول شايف كيف طير ؟؟ قال الله الثاني شوف......... عنزه ولو طارت !!
يعني يا فريدي يا عزيزي أوردت لك أننا لو نحكم على تصرفاة بعض الأفراد سواء كانوا قساوسة أو رهبان أو رجال دين مسيحيين أو مسلمين أو حتى بوذيين كانت غلط ،، هل نتهم دينهم إنه غلط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بتقوللي شايف شايف .. وقعت بالغلط وبتدعي إنك بتحب السيد المسيح !!!! يعني شو جاب هاد على هاد؟؟؟ ما دخل حبي للمسيح بتصرفات غير مسؤولة من رجال دين ؟؟ وأنا مالي ومال تصرفاتهم ؟؟ همه غلطوا عشان همه ناس غير معصومين وحسابهم عندر ربهم .. بتقوليلي أنما ما بحب المسيح؟؟
شيء ثاني .. بقوللك عن الكنيسة اللي مكونة من أربعين ألف جمجمة وهيكل مسلم " بفن تشكيلي" في تشيكوسلوفاكيا ،، إنه تصرفات غير مسؤوله من ناس غير معصومين ومش لازم نتهم المسيحية بأنها ديانة إرهابية.. أنا بدافع وأنت بتقولي شفت ؟؟؟ بتقول بتحب المسيح؟؟؟ إيش هالمنطق؟؟
وبعدين إنت فاكر إن كل الناس ماشاء الله إيمانهم زي الصخر زيك؟؟
أقول لك أن واحد اضطر ينفصل هو وزوجته ....... بتقوللي اكبت شهواتك ... أفضل !! يعني كل أوروبا وأمريكا والغرب وتلتين العالم شبابهم وبناتهم بويفريند وجيرل فريند أي 99.9% ماعرفوش يكونوا زي ما انت عايز وكل واحد وواحده بويفريند وجيرلفريند كلهم زناة وفي النار وغير مؤمنين ؟؟ هل هذا منطقك ؟؟
يا سيدي فهمين أرجوك،،، يعني عشان نتبع حرفياً تعاليم السيد المسيح "" نقول أقول لصهيوني حرق لي إبني في رامالله وفجرلي أمي والا أبوي مسيحي والا مسلم أقولله يا حبيبي ؟؟ هيل هذا ما تعلمته يا فريدي من الإنجيل؟؟  بتقوللي واحد حرامي هجم علي وخلعني بكس على نيعي وأخد الموبايل بقلله معلش يا خوي تعال عندي تلفزيون خده؟؟؟ خليك منطقي يا فريدي وإحكي حكي منطقي !!
صدقني جننتني.. وخصوصاً بمسألة اللاهوت والناسوت .. تصر على موقفك.. اللاهوت والناسوت لم يفترقا ولن يفترقا وقد صلب السيد المسيح ناسوتاً ولاهوتاً ومات لاهوتاً وناسوتاً وبعد 3 أيام قام "القيامة" وبعدين بتقولي إن اللاهوت لا يمكن أن يموت؟؟ فلو مامات الناسوت كان عايش والا مات؟؟ كلام فعلاً غريب
الذي أعرفه وقلته لك يا فريدي.. حاشى الله له أن يموت.. الله الذي خلق الكون خلقني وخلقك،، خلق النور والكون كله ...يقتل نفسه ويرضى بإهانات صراصير الأرض يهودا أم رومان وهو العالي المنزه عن أي شيء لماذا؟؟ ليغسل خطيئة آدم عشان أكل من الشجرة !!!! أنا أتكلم عن الله يا فريدي الله  لا أتكلم عن أي مخلوق أو خالق آخر.. عن الله ربي وربك ورب العزة .......... أنا أؤمن بالفداء.. الفداء الصح.. الفداء المكتوب بالإنجيل كتابي "أنا المقدس" وليس كتابك أنت لأنك تتلو الكتاب لا تقرأه.. كأنك تتلو حكما أو تذيع خبراً فأما أنا فأقرأه قراءة أفهم معناه لا أفسر كما تقول أنت " أحبوا أعداءكم" أي أنك أنت جعلته عدوا !!! أقول لك عفواً تحليلك خاطئ...... اسمع يا سيدي الكلام الصح.. السيد المسيح أراد أن يعلمك أرقى وأسمى المعاني في التسامح والتسامي والرقي......... ال لك حتى عدوك عامله بالحسنى وادعي للذي يسيء إليك عسى أن يهديه الله قال لك عندما قال" فأدر له خذك الأيمن"... أن لا تقابلوا الشر بالشر.. أي لو أن إنساناً قتل ابنك لا تقتل ابنه.. لأن دينك يا فريدي يعلمك الرقي بالمعاملة يعلمك أن تكون إنساني وليس عدواني ..ولم يقل لك أن تقف وتقوله حاضر يا سيدي ... بل الذي يجب أن نفهم بأن الحكمة والفطرة تقول من قتل ابنك فيجب أن يكون عليه قصاصاً "منك من المحكمة من القاضي من رجل الدين من أي حد.. قصاصاً عادلاً حتى لو وصل إلى الحكم عليه هو .... وليس لإبنه بالطبع.. بالاعدام... والآن لتعرف ما يريده المسيح منك: لو صدر الحكم وكان في إمكانيتك مسامحته والتخفيف عنه ما أمكن... فعندها فقط تكون قد أحببت عدوك..... فهمت يا سيدي والا عندك أقوال أخرى؟؟؟
وشيء آخر.. بالنسبة لموضوع الزواج والطلاق... خلينامنطقيين.. الطلاق 5/31 يوحنا من طلق زوجته لغير علة الزنى فهو يجعلها ترتكب الزنا ومن تزوج بمطلقة فهو يرتكب الزنا" قال من طلق لغير تهمة الزنا ... قال من طلق.. أي أن هناك من يطلقون من غير علة الزنا ..وبتطليقهم بهذا الشكل تعتبر خطيئة كبيرة .. وحتى أبين لك هذه الحقيقة في الاسلام قال " إن أبغض الحلال عند الله الطلاق"" أ أن الطلاق بغيض جداً وهو أبغض شيء عند الله.. لكنه حلال.. والمسيح لم يقل عنه حرام إنما قال أنه خطيئة كبيرة أيضاً.. لكنك لو وازنت بين خطيئة الطلاق وخطيئة الزنى هل توجد مقارنة بينهما؟؟ المسيح يقول " فإن كانت عينك اليمنى فخاً لك فاقتلعها وارمها عنك ،، فخيرلك أن تفقد عضواً من أعضائك ولا يطرح جسدك كله في جهنم........ فهل نطرح جسدنا كله في النار.. ولا نطلق؟؟
فريدي أقول لك يا صديقي الدين المسيحي دين روحاني دين أحاسيس دين التسامي دين الرقي دين المحبة وبدونه لن تعرف الحب........لا أقول ذلك لأجاملك لأني بصراحة مسيحي أكثر منك أقرأ الإنجيل لا ألوه أفهم معانيه وحكمه وأعرف أن الله يعلم تماماً ماذا خلق ،، يعلم نوازعه وفطرته وكل شيء عنه يأمره أن لا يعيش كالحيوان دون عقل أو يترك شهواته على الغارب.. لم يمنع عنك شهواتك ولم يتدخل بغرائزك ولكن المسيحية يا قريدي تتحدث معك بالاكستريم...... أي بالمطلق """"""""""""" ولو تلوت معنى قوله للذي أراد أن يدفن أباه بأن دع الأموات يدفنون أنفسهم ... فبمفهومك يتوجب عليك أن ننتظر الأموات حتى يدفنون أنفسه؟؟؟  فأنت تتلو الآية التي يجب أن تقرءها بمفهوم السيد المسيح .. أنه من الأهم أن تلحق بالمسيح أم تلتفت إلى أمور الدنيا ............. صح والا أنا غلطان.......... لا تغالي يا فريدي .. المسيح أمرني أن أحبك وأسامحك وأن أعطيك كل شيء لو طلبته مني ..... وأنا أقول له سمعاً وطاعة 
:beee::yaka:


----------



## avram (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

كتب الصديق مجاهد بالقلم رداً على نقطة واحدة من نقاط كثيرة تناولتها في موضوعي هذا، لكن لا باس
ووجدت من الفائدة أن آضع ردي عليه هنا في الموضوع كما وضعته في موضوعه.

الصديق العزيز مجاهد بالقلم
أعتقد أن من آداب الحوار أن تّضع ردك في الموضوع، ولكن لا باس، وكلامك مردود عليه في الموضوع نفسه، لذلك لم آهتم بالرد هنا لأني لا أريد التكرار.
لكن إحتراماً لك ولشخصك رغم أنك لم تفعل أنت ذلك سوف أرد على موضوعك هنا وهى آخر مرة أرد فيها عليك هنا في موضوعك، وأرحب بك بكل مشاركتك في موضوعي لتكامل الموضوع

أولاً إتهمامك بأنني غير موضوعي لم يُغير من الوضوع شى، فلا داعي للرد على الشخص بّقدر ما يّجب الرد على الموضوع
ما في مشكلة عندي كل كلامك عني كشخص، وللتوضيح أنا وضعت موضوعي في المنتدى العام كون منتدئ الحوار الإسلامي قاصر على الحديث في الإسلاميات.
*والحقيقة قلبي بيوجعني وبمرض لو أتكلمت عن الإسلام فقط، لكن أحتاج أن أستنشق عبير الحب والخلاص والضمان الألهي وكلام الله من الآنجيل*.
لذلك لم أستطع وضعه في منتدى الحوار الإسلامي. المنتدى الإسلامي ليه رجاله وناسه. "قلبهم جامد يتحمل أوجاع الإسلام"
أولاً أقتصرت في الرد على نقطة واحدة وهي المحبة، ولا باس أيضاً إن كنت لا تستطيع الرد على كل النقاط والمعايير التي ذكرتها.
في ردك عن المحبة في الإسلام
أستشهدت بأية وإن كنت لا تعرف أحكام الناسخ والنسوخ فانت لا تعرف الإسلام وإرجع إلى المصادر الإسلامية كما رجعت انا ووجدتها أنها أية منسوخة بالأية 6 في سورة التوبة
التوبة 5
فَإِذَا انسَلَخَ الأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُواْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدتُّمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُواْ لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِن تَابُواْ وَأَقَامُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَآتَوُاْ الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّواْ سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ
فأما أنت تجهل الإسلام ولا تعرف أحكام الناسخ أو المنسوخ أو أنت من آطباء تجميل الإسلام وإعتمادهم هو الأيات المنسوخة المكية التي كان بها لين كون أن الإسلام كان ضعيفاً
وقد اختلف العلماء في عدد الآيات المنسوخة في القرآن، فبعضهم قال إنها خمسمائة آية، وبعضهم قال خمسمائة وخمسون آية. 
كما اختلفوا في عدد الآيات التي نسختها آية السيف وحدها، فبعضهم قال إنها نسخت مائة وأربعة عشر آية، وآخرين قالوا: بل نسخت مائة وأربعا وعشرين آية. قال السيوطي في كتاب الإتقان في علوم القرآن:
(قال ابن العربي: كل ما في القرآن من الصفح عن الكفار والتولي والإعراض والكف عنهم، منسوخ بآية السيف، وهي < فإذا انسلخ الأشهر الحرم فاقتلوا المشركين > الآية نسخت مائة وأربعا وعشرين آية).

الملحوظة الثانية في هذة النقطة
لم تّجد لفظ المحبة ولذلك تفتش على أحدى مرادفات المحبة ووجدت كلمة تبروهم، ومن شان التجميل تقول أن البر أسمئ صور المحبة، وأنا أحترم هذا رغم معارضتي أنه يُمكن أن يكون البر ليس من المحبة لكنه إحسان فقط.
لكن ما أتساءل وأتعجب منه، هل لفظة المحبة نادرة هكذا في القران لذلك لم تجدها وإجتهدت أنت وصاحب الفتوئ لتفسر البر أنه محبة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*هل هناك عداوة في الإسلام بين كلمة محبة، حتى انه لا يّذكرها ويشير بمعانئ أخرى لها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل ورود كلمة النكاح مئات المرات في القران أهم من ذكر كلمة المحبة في الإسلام !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
إلى هذا الدرجة هذة الكلمة ثقيلة عندكم ولا تّجدون لها أثر لكن تجد مئات الكلمات عن النكاح والنساء .............الخ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
لماذا لا يسمئ القران المحبة بأسمها كما يُسمئ كل الكلمات القبيحة والتافهة ؟؟؟؟؟

فلا داعي من تجميل الإسلام والصاق ما هو ابعد ما يكون عنه بأيات منسوخة أو إجتهاد للأفاظ تدل على المحبة.

الملاحظة الثانية 
أوردت نصوص من العهد القديم، ونحن نعترف بالعهد القديم ونّضم أسفارة إلى الكتاب المقدس، لكن نؤمن كما قال المسيح أنه جاء ليُكمل لا يّنقض.
وبالتالي لا يّجوز لك أن تقتطع نص من العهد القديم وتاخذه على المسيحية، لكن يّجب أن تنظر إلى ما جاء به المسيح ليُكمل هذة الشريعة
لو لو أؤمن بالعهد القديم فقط كان يّحق لك أن تحاجني من العهد القديم فانا مسيحي وليس يهودي، بمعنى أؤمن بماجاء به المسيح ليُكمل العهد القديم.

وليس هناك تعارض، هل من المنطق أن أتعامل معك بمنطق الطفولة ودراستك في الإبتدائية فقط، أم أتعامل معك الأن وانت عندك معرفة وتكامل في دراستك فاتعامل معك بالشهادة التي حصلت معها ؟؟؟
وهكذا العهد القديم كان تمهيد للبشرية حتى جاء الكامل "يسوع المسيح" فلا تتجاهل إكتمال التعاليم في تعاليم المسيح وترجع للوارء وتاخذها على أنها الوصية.
بكل تّعصب وعدم موضوعية تقول أين التعاليم السامية في المسيحية، لأن موضوعي به نقاط كثيرة ناقشتها عن السمو في تعاليم المسيح عن المستوى البشري الذي يتضح في تعاليم ووصايا القرآن.

في ردك الآخير تقول
أن هذا ما فائدة الإيمان الذي لا يقترن بالفعل، وتقول لم آرئ هذا إلا عندكم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وللآسف الشديد هذا ما وجدته في أحاديث نبي الإسلام "التشريع الإسلامي" وليس في سلوك الآفراد فقط
وكتبت موضوع مستقل عن هذا تحت عنوان الشيطان مؤحد بالله وتساءلت فيه عن ما الفرق بين إيمان الشياطين وإيمان المسلمين ؟
فالشيطان مؤحد بالله لكنه يُفسد في الآرض.

ونبي الإسلام قال في حديث صحيح116300 - أتاني آت من ربي ، فأخبرني ، أو قال : بشرني ، أنه من مات من أمتي لا يشرك بالله شيئا دخل الجنة . قلت : وإن زنى وإن سرق ؟ قال : وإن زنى وإن سرق . 
الراوي: أبو ذر الغفاري - خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح] - المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1237 
من الذي يُرخص لهم نبي الإسلام أن دخول الجنة مضمون فقط تموت وانت لا تشرك بالله وأن زنى وإن سرق !!!!!!!!!!!!1
قال نبي الإسلام نـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــعم  وإن سرق وإن زنى


----------



## Spiritual (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

صديقي أفرام ،، أنا لا أود الدخول بين مناقشات بينية دون الاستئذان منك فقد تكون تريد الإجابة من مجاهدــ ولكني وحيث أعرف أن الحوار ليس محصوراً ف هذا الكرح بين اثنين فقط هل من الممكن أن أقدم ما عندي ومجاهد يقدم ما عنده؟؟ 
أنا أضم صوتي إلى صوتك في مسألة الناسخ والمنسوخ لأن لها أحكاماً وتصورات فيها ما يصح وفيها ما لا يصح ،، كما جاء بالنسبة إلى الخمر ،، كان إثماً ونفعاً للناي،، نهي عنه عند الصلاة،، أمر بتجنبه في آخر الآيات فنسخوا الآيتين السابقتين.. هذا بالنسبة للنسخ كما يرونه ،، إنما أنا لي رأي ثان,, القرآن الكريم عبارة عن مجموعة المواضيع،، هناك مواضيع قصصية أي سرد لقصص الانبياء ،، وهناك مجموعة نصائح وأديعة ومنها الفرقان ((الوصايا العشرة لا تقتل لا تزني لا تسرق..))..،، وهناك مواضيع أحكام أو ما نسميه بالكتب "كتاب الصلاة كتاب الزكاة وغيرها.. وهناك أوامر أتت للنبي لتطبيقها في زمنها أي لحل مسائل متعلقة بفترة زمنية فمثلاً " آيات تطلب من المؤمنين عدم دخول بيت النبي دون استإذان ،، تحرم على المؤمنين الزواج من زوجاته بعد مماته،، تؤذن بالحرب .. بعد اشتداد أذى المشركين (( والمشركين هنا أهل قريش "عبدة الأصنام" وليس أهل الكتاب..فهم بتصنيف المسلمين ضالون"" فقط ..)) فقد كان المسلمون يطالبون النبي بحرب المشركين ممن كانوا يأذونهم فأذن لهم.. وليس معنى ذلك أن نأخذ الآية معنا أبد الدهر ونقاتل المشركين كل وقت وكل حين.. الثانية أن الآيان التي نزلت من أجل مهمة معينة وجد بدلاً عنها آيات كثيرة جداً تحث على السلم :"" فإن جنحوا للسلم فاجنح له"" مجادلة أهل الكتاب بالمعروف والحسنى ،، والمعاملة الحسنة وحتى أن الله فرض فرضاً على المسلمين ((حبهم) ((لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَوَدَّةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَارَى ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَانًا وَأَنَّهُمْ لَا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ)) تحث على المحبة ... المودة باللغة العربية الحب الحب يا أخوان """ والحب قال الله فيه " ولقد خلقنا لكم من أفسكم أزواجاً لتسكنوا إليها وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة)) ليس حباً فقط بل حباً وتراحماً
 ((عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَجْعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ الَّذِينَ عَادَيْتُمْ مِنْهُمْ مَوَدَّةً وَاللَّهُ قَدِيرٌ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ)) أي نحب حتى من عادانا.. أما عن أحاديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالحب فكثيرة "" حب لأخيك كما تحب لنفسك،، ارحموا من في الأرض يرحمكم من في السماء،، وما زال يوصي بالجار حتى حسبنا .... والجار جار وإن جار،، لم يحدد مسلم مسيحي أو يهودي... التراحم والرحمة توجد في كثير من سير المسلمين والحق يقال
مع تحياني


----------



## مجاهد بالقلم (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*السلام على كل المحترمين..
أخي العزيز avram اشكرك لردك على موضوعي وأعدك انني سأقوم لاحقا بالرد  في موضوعك نزولا تحت طلبك... ولكن اخبرك أنني وضعت نسخة من ردي هذا في موضوعي ايضا..




			أعتقد أن من آداب الحوار أن تّضع ردك في الموضوع،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بينت هدفي منذ البداية من فتح موضوع جديد والرد عليك فيه.. اقرأ معي ماذا قلتُ:



			أريد أن أبين وأوضح أنني لم أكتب ردي هذا في موضوع الأخ avram المذكور وفتحت موضوعا جديدا له حتى ألفت انتباه الإخوة هنا لهذا الرد.. فقد لا يدخل الموضوع الأصلي كل من دخلوه من جديد.. لهذا أريد أن ينتبهوا لهذا الموضوع الجديد حتى يقرؤوا الرد.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

فلا تظلمني يا سيدي وتتهمني ضمنيا بقلة الأدب.. 




			لكن إحتراماً لك ولشخصك رغم أنك لم تفعل أنت ذلك سوف أرد على موضوعك هنا وهى آخر مرة أرد فيها عليك هنا في موضوعك، وأرحب بك بكل مشاركتك في موضوعي لتكامل الموضوع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


إن كنت تعني بقولك انني لم احترمك وصفي لك بعدم الحياد والموضوعية فهذا بعيد كل البعد عن تقليل الاحترام لك.. لم تكن لدي اية نية ان اقلل من احترامي لشخصك الكريم لا سمح الله.. وإنما كان هدفي نقاشا علميا دقيقا.. دون مجاملة او تحيز.. وقد بينت لك بالدليل كيف انك لم تكن محايدا ولا موضوعيا وهذه ليس فيها أي تقليل من الاحترام بل لفت انتباهك الكريم إلى انك اسات التقدير لا غير.. أرجو أن تأخذ الأمر على هذا النحو لأن هذا كان قصدي الوحيد.. من جهة اخرى اعاتبك لأنك أنت قللت من احترامك لي في ردك هذا وسترى كيف فعلت ذلك..




			أولاً إتهمامك بأنني غير موضوعي لم يُغير من الوضوع شى، فلا داعي للرد على الشخص بّقدر ما يّجب الرد على الموضوع
ما في مشكلة عندي كل كلامك عني كشخص،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا أوافقك الرأي يا سيدي.. من المهم ان نبحث في مصداقية المتكلم قبل الأخذ برأيه.. (ولا اقصدك تحديدا وإنما بشكل عام).. فلو كان المتكلم معتمدا على ادلة حقيقية فوقتها نأخذ كلامه على محمل الجد ولكن لو حاد عن الدقة والموضوعية والحياد فلماذا نضيع وقتنا في الاستماع له؟؟ لهذا لم أرد على باقي نقاط موضوعك لأنك حدت عن الموضوعية والحياد لا غير.. وختمت مشاركتي بالرجاء منك أن تكون اكثر حيادية وموضوعية لنناقش المسألة بسكل علمي دقيق.




			وللتوضيح أنا وضعت موضوعي في المنتدى العام كون منتدئ الحوار الإسلامي قاصر على الحديث في الإسلاميات.
والحقيقة قلبي بيوجعني وبمرض لو أتكلمت عن الإسلام فقط، لكن أحتاج أن أستنشق عبير الحب والخلاص والضمان الألهي وكلام الله من الآنجيل. لذلك لم أستطع وضعه في منتدى الحوار الإسلامي. المنتدى الإسلامي ليه رجاله وناسه. "قلبهم جامد يتحمل أوجاع الإسلام"
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ترى بوضوح هنا يا سيدي الكريم أنك لا تحترمني ولا تحترم معتقداتي وتهينها وتسيئ إليها.. ورغم أنه لدي رد مماثل عن معتقداتك فإنني لن أتلفظ بها حرصا مني على عدم جرح شعور أي أخ أو اخت مسيحيين هنا.. هذا أسميه احترام. وما أقول إلا سامحك الله وهداك وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل..




			أولاً أقتصرت في الرد على نقطة واحدة وهي المحبة، ولا باس أيضاً إن كنت لا تستطيع الرد على كل النقاط والمعايير التي ذكرتها.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أخطات يا سيدي.. أجبت على نقطتين وهما اللتان وضعتهما في أول مشاركة لك في موضوعك.. "المحبة" و "الانتقام".. فرجاء راجع ردي وسترى اجابتي.. أما وصفك إياي بأنني لا أستطيع الرد على بقية النقاط فهذا ما لن أرد عليه ولكن أكتفي بالقول أنني توصلت إلى انك لم تتبع الحياد والموضوعية في موضوعك وفي النقطتين التي ذكرتها.. فلماذا أضيع وقتي مع بقية النقاط إذا كنت ستتعامل معها بنفس اللاحياد واللاموضوعية؟؟




			أستشهدت بأية وإن كنت لا تعرف أحكام الناسخ والنسوخ فانت لا تعرف الإسلام وإرجع إلى المصادر الإسلامية كما رجعت انا ووجدتها أنها أية منسوخة بالأية 6 في سورة التوبة
التوبة 5
فَإِذَا انسَلَخَ الأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُواْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدتُّمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُواْ لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِن تَابُواْ وَأَقَامُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَآتَوُاْ الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّواْ سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ
فأما أنت تجهل الإسلام ولا تعرف أحكام الناسخ أو المنسوخ أو أنت من آطباء تجميل الإسلام وإعتمادهم هو الأيات المنسوخة المكية التي كان بها لين كون أن الإسلام كان ضعيفاً
وقد اختلف العلماء في عدد الآيات المنسوخة في القرآن، فبعضهم قال إنها خمسمائة آية، وبعضهم قال خمسمائة وخمسون آية. 
كما اختلفوا في عدد الآيات التي نسختها آية السيف وحدها، فبعضهم قال إنها نسخت مائة وأربعة عشر آية، وآخرين قالوا: بل نسخت مائة وأربعا وعشرين آية. قال السيوطي في كتاب الإتقان في علوم القرآن:
(قال ابن العربي: كل ما في القرآن من الصفح عن الكفار والتولي والإعراض والكف عنهم، منسوخ بآية السيف، وهي < فإذا انسلخ الأشهر الحرم فاقتلوا المشركين > الآية نسخت مائة وأربعا وعشرين آية).
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اخي العزيز أنت في غنى عن هذا الدرس عن الناسخ والمنسوخ في القرآن.. هذا اعتبره حشو وخروجا عن الموضوع.. عن ماذا تبحث أنت؟ عن الآيات التي نسخت أم عن ما يأمرنا به القرآن؟؟ إذن فاعلم أن ما يامرنا به القرآن هو السيف للخونة والأعداء المحاربين والمعتدين .. والسلم والبر والمحبة لكل المسالمين والمحترمين.




			لم تّجد لفظ المحبة ولذلك تفتش على أحدى مرادفات المحبة ووجدت كلمة تبروهم، ومن شان التجميل تقول أن البر أسمئ صور المحبة، وأنا أحترم هذا رغم معارضتي أنه يُمكن أن يكون البر ليس من المحبة لكنه إحسان فقط.
لكن ما أتساءل وأتعجب منه، هل لفظة المحبة نادرة هكذا في القران لذلك لم تجدها وإجتهدت أنت وصاحب الفتوئ لتفسر البر أنه محبة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هل هناك عداوة في الإسلام بين كلمة محبة، حتى انه لا يّذكرها ويشير بمعانئ أخرى لها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


من قال أن كلمة المحبة غير موجودة في القرآن؟؟ أنت؟ إذن فراجع معي الآية التالية على أن لا تأتيني بعدها وتقول "حسنا ذكرت مرة واحدة فهل هناك غيرها؟".. راجع الآية 39 من سورة طه: "ان اقذفيه في التابوت فاقذفيه في اليم فليلقه اليم بالساحل ياخذه عدو لي وعدو له والقيت عليك محبه مني ولتصنع على عيني"

أما عدم قول كلمة "أحبوا غير المسلمين" مثلا وبهذا الشكل الذي تطلبه.. فلأن العلاقة التي ينظمها الإسلام مع غير المسلمين ليس قوامها الحب والعشق والغرام.. وإنما مجرد الاحترام المتبادل والإحسان والتعامل بالتي هي أحسن.. للحب مواضعه يا سيدي ولسنا نرمي الكلمات هكذا لمجرد ارضاء الأشخاص.. فالحديث عن غير المسلمين يستوجب ذكر كلمات مناسبة وليس ذكر الحب وإنما الاحترام المتبادل والاحسان والبر.. فأرجو ان تفهم هذه النقطة واكون لك شاكرا. 




			هل ورود كلمة النكاح مئات المرات في القران أهم من ذكر كلمة المحبة في الإسلام !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


سبحان الله يا اخ أفرام.. هل وردت كلمة النكاح مئات المرات في القرآن الكريم؟؟ هل أنت متأكد؟؟ أطلب منك أكثر دقة وموضوعية في الحوار بعيدا عن أي تعصب ضد الآخر.. تراني اعاملك بكل الاحترام في حوارك دون اي تعصب وأطلب المثل مع الدقة والموضوعية.. وردت كلمة النكاح في القرآن الكريم  خمس مرات فقط وان وجدت غيرها فأرجو ان تخبرني أين فربما اخطأت في بحثي.. والمرات الخمس هي التالية:
- "ولا تعزموا عقدة النكاح حتى يبلغ الكتاب اجله" [البقرة 235]
- "إلا أن يعفون أو يعفو الذي بيده عقدة النكاح وأن تعفوا اقرب للتقوى.."[البقرة 237]
-"وابتلوا اليتامى حتى إذا بلغوا النكاح ..."[النساء 6]
- "وليستعفف الذين لا يجدون نكاحا حتى يغنيهم الله من فضله.."[النور 33]
-"والقواعد من النساء اللاتي لا يرجون نكاحا..."[النور 60]

وهكذا ترى جيدا يا اخ أفرام أن استشهادك بكلمة النحاك التي ادعيت أنها ذكرت مئات المرات في القرآن الكريم إنما هي ضربة تحت الحزام وهي مرفوضة تماما.. لأننانرى جيدا أن كلمة النكاح ذكرت مرتين مع كلمة "عقدة" اي عقد النكاح وهي تدل بما لا يدع مجالا للشك على الزواج.. فالنكاح هو زواج وارجو أن لا يفهم من في عقله مرض غير ذلك.. فما العيب في ذكر كلمة الزواج؟؟
مرة أخرى ذكرت كلمة النكاح على أنها فترة عمرية يعني سن الزواج..ومرة رابعة على انها الزواج وانه من لم يستطع الزواج فليكن عفيفا حتى يغنيه الله من فضله.. ومرة اخيرة ايضا يدل على الزواج فمالمشكلة في ذلك؟؟ استغرب!!




			أوردت نصوص من العهد القديم، ونحن نعترف بالعهد القديم ونّضم أسفارة إلى الكتاب المقدس، لكن نؤمن كما قال المسيح أنه جاء ليُكمل لا يّنقض.
وبالتالي لا يّجوز لك أن تقتطع نص من العهد القديم وتاخذه على المسيحية، لكن يّجب أن تنظر إلى ما جاء به المسيح ليُكمل هذة الشريعة
لو لو أؤمن ب<a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_ الجديد">العهد الجديد</a> الآنجيل كان يّحق لك أن تحاجني من العهد القديم فانا مسيحي وليس يهودي، بمعنى أؤمن بماجاء به المسيح ليُكمل العهد القديم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

.

صدقني لا يهمني بماذا تؤمن.. فلتؤمن بأي عقيدة تشاء وسأحترم رأيك مهما كان.. انصحك واحاول ارشادك الى ما اعتقد انه الحق ولكن لن اجرح شعورك أبدا.. لكنني استشهدت بنصوص من العهد القديم لأنكم تؤمنون بها ولا تنتقدونها رغم الفضاعات التي فيها والتي تقولون أن المسيح لم يغيرها وإنما كملها؟؟؟!!!! فكيف لا يغير أمرا بقتل كل ذكر ويكتفي فقط بتكميله؟؟ كيف كمل هذا الأمر؟؟ اخبرني يا سيدي كيف يمكن أن يصدق المسيح وهو صادق لا ريب بقوله اتيت لأتمم وليس لأغير مع الأمر "الالهي" بقتل كل ذكر حتى الأطفال والرضع؟؟؟ هل سيكون الاتمام بالأمر بقتل الذكور الكبار فقط وترك الصغار مثلا؟؟ هكذا لن يتمم بل غير الامر كله.. اخبرني أرجوك اريد أن افهم هذه! فكيف تؤمنون يا سيدي بالعهد القديم رغم كل أوامر القتل والسبي والسلب وحتى استعباد القوم الذي يستلم ولا يحارب!! كيف تؤمنون بكلام مثل هذا وترفضون قولا في القرآن الكريم عن محاربة العدو والبر للمسالم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ كيف ترون ما جاء في العهد القديم على انه عدل ولا ترون الذي جاء في القرآن على أنه عدل؟؟ ايهما اعدل في هذه النقطة على الأقل؟؟ اريد جوابا منك..




			وليس هناك تعارض، هل من المنطق أن أتعامل معك بمنطق الطفولة ودراستك في الإبتدائية فقط، أم أتعامل معك الأن وانت عندك معرفة وتكامل في دراستك فاتعامل معك بالشهادة التي حصلت معها ؟؟؟
وهكذا العهد القديم كان تمهيد للبشرية حتى جاء الكامل "يسوع المسيح" فلا تتجاهل إكتمال التعاليم في تعاليم المسيح وترجع للوارء وتاخذها على أنها الوصية.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا رأيك وأحترمه ولكن لا استطيع أن اتقبل أن تقول أن العهد القديم بالفضاعات التي فيه تمهيد للبشرية!!! هل قتل كل ذكر والأطفال والرضع وشق بطون الحوامل وحرق المدن هل كل هذا تمهيد للبشرية؟؟ كيف ارجوك؟؟ بأي منطق يمكن قبول هذا؟ 




			بكل تّعصب وعدم موضوعية تقول أين التعاليم السامية في المسيحية، لأن موضوعي به نقاط كثيرة ناقشتها عن السمو في تعاليم المسيح عن المستوى البشري الذي يتضح في تعاليم ووصايا القرآن.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اريد ان تفهم انت وكل الاخوة المسيحيين أنني أؤمن بالمسيح عليه السلام وأنه نبي الله الذي جاء برسالة عظيمة للبشر وأن التعاليم التي أتى بها سيدي المسيح هي تعاليم سامية بكل ما للكلمة من معنى ولا يكتمل إيمان المسلم ما لم يؤمن بهذا.. هكذا علمنا نبينا الذي تكرهونه. ولكن سلامة نيتكم جعلتكم تستبعدون فكرة ان ايدي خبيثة حرفت هذه الرسالة لتحولكم من اتباع من قتله اليهود الى انصار لليهود!!!!!!! قتلوا نبيكم وحرفوا كتابكم ليبقوكم اتباعا لهم وكم يؤسفين هذا .. هذا نقاش آخر لا داعي لطرحه هنا ولكن أردت فقط أن اوضح وجهة نظري كمسلم. أما المثال الذي ذكرتُه أنا وقلت أنت أنني تعصبت به .. فما قلته إلا مجاراة لقولك.. ولطريقة تعاملك مع تعاليم الإسلام.. اعتمدت الانتقائية مع دينك كما اعتمدت انت الانتقائية مع الاسلام .. وقد وصلت انت الى خلاصة انني كنت متعصبا عندما اعتمدت نفس طريقتك.. فليتك يا اخي ترى انك انت ايضا كنت متعصبا مع الاسلام 




			في ردك الآخير تقول
أن هذا ما فائدة الإيمان الذي لا يقترن بالفعل، وتقول لم آرئ هذا إلا عندكم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وللآسف الشديد هذا ما وجدته في أحاديث نبي الإسلام "التشريع الإسلامي" وليس في سلوك الآفراد فقط
وكتبت موضوع مستقل عن هذا تحت عنوان الشيطان مؤحد بالله وتساءلت فيه عن ما الفرق بين إيمان الشياطين وإيمان المسلمين ؟
فالشيطان مؤحد بالله لكنه يُفسد في الآرض
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الفرق هنا ان واحدا منكم (الاخ السيف) قال بفمه (وبفمك ادينك) أنه يؤمن بالعهد القديم ولكن لا يطبقه .. وأن واحد منكم ايضا (الاخ avram) من اتهمنا باننا لدينا ايمان لا يقترن بالفعل وهنا مربط الفرس.. انتم تعترفون على انفسكم بشيء وتتهموننا بنفس الشيء.. أما اعترافكم على انفسكم فنصدقه ونوافقكم عليه وأما اتهامكم لنا فنكذبه ونرفضه ولدينا أدلتنا.. 




			ونبي الإسلام قال في حديث صحيح
116300 - أتاني آت من ربي ، فأخبرني ، أو قال : بشرني ، أنه من مات من أمتي لا يشرك بالله شيئا دخل الجنة . قلت : وإن زنى وإن سرق ؟ قال : وإن زنى وإن سرق . 
الراوي: أبو ذر الغفاري - خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح] - المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1237 
من الذي يُرخص لهم نبي الإسلام أن دخول الجنة مضمون فقط تموت وانت لا تشرك بالله وأن زنى وإن سرق !!!!!!!!!!!!1
قال نبي الإسلام نـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــعموإن سرق وإن زنى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فهم سقيم وغير دقيق للحديث يوقعك في خطأ فادح لا ألومك عليه ولكن ألومك لانك لم تسالنا عن معني الحديث وتبنيت الرأي الذي فهمته بنفسك .. تنقصك كثير من المعلومات الأخرى لتكتمل لديك الصورة وتفهم الحديث.. أما نحن المسلمين فنفهمه بمجرد قوله لأن تلك المعلومات التي تجهلها او تتجاهلها لم تأخذها بعين الاعتبار..
سيدي الفاضل.. انظر لما تجاهلت من الاحاديث عن الزاني والسارق..:
"حدثني محمد بن المثنى حدثنا بن أبي عدي عن شعبة عن سليمان عن ذكوان عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (لا يزني الزاني حين يزني وهو مؤمن ولا يسرق حين يسرق وهو مؤمن ولا يشرب الخمر حين يشربها وهو مؤمن والتوبة معروضة بعد)." [حديث رقم: 57 صحيح مسلم > كتاب الإيمان > باب بيان نقصان الإيمان بالمعاصي ونفيه ..]
ولتعلم يا اخ أفرام إن الزاني والسارق والمجرم وكل فاعلي المنكرات سينالهم العذاب في جهنم سواء اسلموا ام لم يسلموا.. غير أن رحمة ربك بالمسلم الذي لم يشرك به شيئا ستناله وسيدخل الجنة بعد أن ينال عقابه عن الزنى في جهنم.. من يعلم سنة او عشر سنوات او مائة سنة في جهنم ثم يدخل الجنة.. فهل فهمت الآن؟؟

ختاما شكرا على الحوار الطيب وأحييك..
سلام*


----------



## avram (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

الآخوة والآخوات
سلام ونعمة ومحبة لكم جميعاً

الصديق مجاهد بالقلم، آحييك على إتخاذ هذا الآسم وهو مجاهد بالقلم، فهذا عملة نادرة وسط المجاهدين الإسلاميين والذين أعتبرهم أنهم مسلمين بصدق ويُطبقون إسلامهم وما آمرهم بهم نبي الإسلام. "جهاد القتال"
تحية لك وتقدير لآجل جهادك بالقلم
أولاً 
آداب الحوار تختلف عن آداب الشخص، فلم أتكلم عنك كشخص لكن قلت "آداب الحوار"
وتبريرك لعدم الرد هنا على الموضوع تبرير واهي، غير مقتنع به، والهدف أن يكون الموضوع يشمل على الرائ والرائ الآخر والقارئ يّحكم.
وعندما قلت أنك لم تفعل ذلك قصدت أنك لم ترد على موضوعي هنا، ولم آعاملك بالمثل ورديت عليك في الموضوع تبعك
كل هذا ليس بالمهم، وكون مصداقية الشخص أم لا هذا دورك أعتبرني غير صادق وآظهر عدم صدقي، وأنفي ما ذكرت عن تعاليم الإسلام.
ولماذا تعتبر ما قلته أني قلبي بيوجعني وبأمرض لما بتحدث في الإسلاميات فقط، أنها إهانة!!!!!!!!!! الله يّعلم بتكلم بصدق وبّعبر عن حالتي فعلاً.

وناتي للرد
تقول أنني خرجت عن الموضوع في الناسخ والنسوخ، لكن أنا تّطرقت لها عندما أستشهدت بأية وحاولت إثبات المحبة في الإسلام وإستنادك على إحتهاد وفتوئ، ولم تّجد في القرآن كلمة محبة، فلجات إلى ما معناه وما يّدل على المحبة وهي تبرورهم
والذي جعلني اتكلم في الناسخ والمنسوخ لأني لا أريدك أن تهلك ولا تُهلك آخرين.لأن الحديث الصحيح يقول
- انتهى علي إلى رجل وهو يقص ، فقال : علمت الناسخ من المنسوخ ؟ قال : لا ، قال : هلكت وأهلكت 
الراوي: أبو عبد الرحمن السلمي  -  خلاصة الدرجة: إسناده صحيح  -  المحدث: ابن مفلح  -  المصدر: الآداب الشرعية  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 2/86 
كيف تعمل بأية منسوخة وتُثبت منها المحبة، هل تُريد أن تهلك وتُهلك كما قال علي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والحقيقة دفعني كلامك عن ان النكاح مذكور فقط في 5 مرات
وأنا أعتذر عن قولي أن النكاح مذكور مئات المرات لأنه تعبير مجازي غير دقيق فعلاً كنت آقصد من وراءه الكثرة
وعملت بنصيحتك وذهبت إلى مواقع البحث في القرآن ووجدت الأتي
كلمة نكح ومشتقاتها ذكرت 16 أية في القرآن
نكاح 5 أيات
ينكح 3
تنحكوا 3
يستنكح 1
أجمالي الأيات التي ذكر فيها نكح ومشتقاته 16
أما عن نحاح في الآحاديث 1017
أما عن القداسة فكانت النتيجة في القرآن موسفة "لا توجد مادة مطابقة لكلمة البحث"
أما عن محبة ففعلاً اية واحدة يتيمة بعيدة عن معنى المحبة 
أما عن كلمة قتل في القرآن وجدت 79 أية
19 قتال
7 أقتلوا
3 أقتلوهم
القتال 7
أما عن كلمة قتل في الآحاديث هناك 7858 حديث ورد به قتل ومشتقات الكلمة
وعجبني البحث بهيك طريقة وسوف أكمل البحث عن الكلمات ويتضح منها حقيقة الدين الإسلامي
للحديث بقية


----------



## Spiritual (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

مع مين يا صديقي أفرام بتحكي !! المسكين طريتوه مش عارف ليش الله يسامحكم يعني بدم بس تحكوا مع ببعض؟؟ والا ليش بتتناقشوا مادام الكل حافظ درسه وبيقول للتاني صح؟؟ خليكم منطقيين ومش كل واحد حكى فكرة ضد أفكاركم بتطروه ،، على الأقل ادعوه للصح صلحوله أخطاؤه علموه ... ممكن ما تتعلموا منه لكن على الأقل أعطوه فكرة صح عشان لما يروح لموقعه مايقولش شوفوا شو عملوا المسيحية "" بكلمهم بالمنطق طروني !! وين التسامح اللي بتحكوا عنه والا بس حكي؟؟ إحنا ياشباب دين إسمه دين الحب والمحبة والتسامح لو قريت الإنجيل بتلاقيه كله بيدعو للتسامح والمحبه حتى للعدوين .. مش لما الواحد يغلطتله بكلمة نطره ..ومين منا معصوم عن الخطأ؟؟ كلنا منغلط وكل يوم منصلي ومنقول "واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن للمذنيبين إلينا" وكل يوم منصلي هالصلاة ولما ييجي التطبيق ممنسى كلام السيد المسيح لا منغفر للمذنبين إلينا ولا إشي منستناه يغلط غلطه صغيرة ونطره .. شو بدي أقول إلا الله يسامحكم بس المهم أنا عارف إنه نهايتي أنطر زيه على هالحكي فإلي الله وإلي السيد المسيح 
:new2:


----------



## danielgad (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

[مع مين يا صديقي أفرام بتحكي !! المسكين طريتوه مش عارف ليش الله يسامحكم يعني بدم بس تحكوا مع ببعض؟؟ والا ليش بتتناقشوا مادام الكل حافظ درسه وبيقول للتاني صح؟؟ خليكم منطقيين ومش كل واحد حكى فكرة ضد أفكاركم بتطروه ،، على الأقل ادعوه للصح صلحوله أخطاؤه علموه ... ممكن ما تتعلموا منه لكن على الأقل أعطوه فكرة صح عشان لما يروح لموقعه مايقولش شوفوا شو عملوا المسيحية "" بكلمهم بالمنطق طروني !! وين التسامح اللي بتحكوا عنه والا بس حكي؟؟ إحنا ياشباب دين إسمه دين الحب والمحبة والتسامح لو قريت الإنجيل بتلاقيه كله بيدعو للتسامح والمحبه حتى للعدوين .. مش لما الواحد يغلطتله بكلمة نطره ..ومين منا معصوم عن الخطأ؟؟ كلنا منغلط وكل يوم منصلي ومنقول "واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن للمذنيبين إلينا" وكل يوم منصلي هالصلاة ولما ييجي التطبيق ممنسى كلام السيد المسيح لا منغفر للمذنبين إلينا ولا إشي منستناه يغلط غلطه صغيرة ونطره .. شو بدي أقول إلا الله يسامحكم بس المهم أنا عارف إنه نهايتي أنطر زيه على هالحكي فإلي الله وإلي السيد المسيح 

 الصديق المحترم الروحي  ايه راي سيادتك في النص التالي؟ وليكن لك بحسب ايمانك !!
 رسالة  يوحنا الثانية اصحاح 1 والاعداد التالية ( اظنك لا تقبل كتابات القديس يوحنا):
6  وهذه هي المحبة ان نسلك بحسب وصاياه.هذه هي الوصية كما سمعتم من البدء ان تسلكوا فيها.
7". لانه قد دخل الى العالم مضلّون كثيرون لا يعترفون بيسوع المسيح آتيا في الجسد.
هذا هو المضلّ والضد للمسيح.
8  انظروا الى انفسكم لئلا نضيّع ما عملناه بل ننال اجرا تاما.
9  كل من تعدى ولم يثبت في تعليم المسيح فليس له الله.
ومن يثبت في تعليم المسيح فهذا له الآب والابن جميعا.
10. ان كان احد يأتيكم ولا يجيء بهذا التعليم فلا تقبلوه في البيت ولا تقولوا له سلام.
11  لان من يسلم عليه يشترك في اعماله الشريرة"​


----------



## Spiritual (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

رسالة  يوحنا الثانية اصحاح 1 والاعداد التالية ( اظنك لا تقبل كتابات القديس يوحنا):
6  وهذه هي المحبة ان نسلك بحسب وصاياه.هذه هي الوصية كما سمعتم من البدء ان تسلكوا فيها.
7". لانه قد دخل الى العالم مضلّون كثيرون لا يعترفون بيسوع المسيح آتيا في الجسد.
هذا هو المضلّ والضد للمسيح.
8  انظروا الى انفسكم لئلا نضيّع ما عملناه بل ننال اجرا تاما.
9  كل من تعدى ولم يثبت في تعليم المسيح فليس له الله.
ومن يثبت في تعليم المسيح فهذا له الآب والابن جميعا.
10. ان كان احد يأتيكم ولا يجيء بهذا التعليم فلا تقبلوه في البيت ولا تقولوا له سلام.
11  لان من يسلم عليه يشترك في اعماله الشريرة"

ومين لا يقبل بكتابات القديس يوحنا ؟؟ القديس يوحنا إنسان رائع جداً نقل ما كتبه السيد المسيح ونقل كلامه بأمانه ووضع توصياته بشخصه بكل إخلاص ،، لكن هناك فرق بين يوحنا وبين السيد المسيح "" القديس يوحنا كان عليه أمانة وكان عليه واجب ،، الأمانة كتابة أقوال السيد المسيح والواجب محاولة تفهيم المسيحيين بأمور قد تكون غامضة عليهم ،، المهمة الأولى مادخلوش فيها يعني تلى تلاوة"" أي كتب ما قاله المسيح" المهمة التانية اجتهد بالتفسير واستنباط المعاني.. إحنا إيش بيكون دورنا ؟؟ هل نعامل أقوال السيد المسيح زي أقوال القديس يوحنا ولو كان "مليئ بالروح القدس؟؟ زي ما بيقولوا"" شو دخل هاي بهاي.. المسيح أقواله هي الكتاب المقدس "الإنجيل" وما كتب من القديسين وأي واحد غير المسيح فهي آراؤهم واجتهاداتهم وقصصهم ورواياتهم هم" إنجيلنا هو السيد المسيح ،، وأنا شخصياً عمري ما ركزت إلا على أقواله عشانها هي الإنجيل المقدس ""
رقم 6 لا يعترفون بأن بيسوع المسيح "" يعني يا المسيح يا يسوع ،، أما يسوع المسيح" فهو خلط غير مبرر فيسوع بالتعبير "القديس" هو من الألوهية" والسيد المسيح "" بأقواله في الإنجيل الواضحة زي الشمس الله ربه زي ما هوه ربنا بيصليله زي ما منصلي إحنا وبيقولله أبتي زي برضه ما منقولله إحنا فلو كان السيد المسيح بيختلف عنا "" وهدا صح وكل العالم بتقره أنه فيه روح الله" مش غلط يكون أقرب لربنا منا إحنا ويكون إله داله عليه ويكون معنا في حياتنا "لأنا مؤمنين إنه حي وما ماتش فمفيش مشكلة" بس تقلي أنه الله .. ماقالش هو إنه الله وش معقول يقول شيء غير حقيقي أو يخفي الحقيقة عنا عشان مانعرفش أنه ربنا "" كلام بالفعل ما بيدخل في عقل أي واحد بيفكر صح"" هادا الله يا جماعه مش معقول يقول شيء تمويه أو تورية أو بيلف ويدور !! وليش عشان نصدقه؟؟ ماهوه أحيا الموتى وشفا الأبرص وعمل ميت معجزة زي الأنبيا التانيين زي موسى مثلاً لما فلق البحر بعصايته والا نوح اللي حط الدنيا بمركبته من كل نو زوج ،، وصدقنا حكاويهم كلهم عشان اللي بيحكي الله "" فالمعجزات إشي وإنه يكون الله إشي تاني "" وإيش يجبر الله بجلالته يروح عند الناس ويدبح نفسه ويقبل لصراصير البشر تصلبه وتعزبه ومش عارف إيش عشان يغفر لهم خطاياهم؟؟ طب يا جماعة آمنوا بالفدا ما حدا قال لأ آمنوا بإن السيد المسيح الإبن اللي فيه روح الله مش غلط آمنوا بإنه مات 3 أيام برضه مش غلط بس تآمنوا إنه هو الله وهو مات 3 أيام ولاهوت وناسوت اندفنوا وماندفنوش وانخزأت إيده وا أجتش عاللاهوت "" الكلام كثير صعب عالبني آدم يفهمه"" وبعدين 8 ، 9 ، 10، 11 كلها بنؤمن فيها ،، مش أنا بس ،، لكن المسلمين واليهود وكل أصحاب الرسالة بيؤمنوا فيها كلها ،، وفش حدا بينكر اللي قاله السيد المسيح ولا وصاياه العشرة ولا نصائحه ولا إشي من اللي قاله،، بس مفاهيم الناس حسب تصوراتها "" فاللي بيفسر من لطمك"" أو أحبوا أعداءكم، أو لاتظنوا أني أتيت لأرسي سلاماً على الأرض"" بمفهومه فمفهومه خاطئ وبيبقى بيعرفش إشي ما تآخذونيش ،، المسيح بيعلم الناس قمة التسامي والتسامح اللا محدودة زي ما فسرت بالظبط ،، يعني من لطمك // أقولله حاضر يا سيدي لأ مش هيك القصد القصد واضح زي الشمس ما قاللكاش خليه يضربك زي ما بده وما تعملش إشي ،، قاللك لا تقابل الشر بالشر،، فلو أنه لطمك ومسكتله إيده وقلتله عيب عليك واتقي ربك وأنا مسامحك ،، بتبقى عملت زي ما بده منك المسيح ولو زادها غصبت عنك ساعتها اخلعه بوكس على نيعه مشان مايعيدهاش "وحطله شوية ميكروكروم عشان جرحه يطيب" عشانه ما بيكون عنده زوء ولا أدب إيش تساويله ساعتها ؟؟ وهديه وادعيلو بس مش تتركه يسوق فيها !! صح
ولو واحد أخد أرضك وقتل ابنك برام الله وبدو ياخد بيتك "" بدافع عن نفسي " وبلعن سنسفيل جدوده ولما بيصير بين إيداي بعلمه الأدب وبعدين بغفر له وبحبه"" مش على طول أحبه والا أنا غلطان؟؟ ولو شفت المنيحة بتنفع معة من الأول فليش لأ ،، أما يدبح إبني قدام عيني وأقولله "اسم الله عليك نسيت تبدبح بنتي التانية"" أي حبيبنا المسيح بيرضى بالظلم دخلك؟؟؟
أما عن محمد عليه السلام ،، شوف يا سيدي "" اللي عرفته إن النبي ماتجوزش حد غير خديجة لحد ما ماتت وكان بالطبع عمره أكثر من 45 سنة "" وعيشة كانت صغيره وعمرها 9 سنين وكانت بنت صاحبه أبو بكر وبالطلع مالهاش حدا يرعاها "" وزي اللي قريته إن النبي ما تجوزهاش "بالمعيار الحقيقي إلا بعد ما بلغت "" والمعروف إن بنات زمان البنت كانت أضخم من بنات اليومين هدول وطبيعتها غير طبيعة الناس العاديين فكان الزواج واللي بيأكدوه المسلمين إن النبي ما مسهاش قبل ما تكون جاهزه 100% للزواج الحقيقي "" والواقع هي الست الوحيدة اللي تجوزها النبي عشان البقايا 90% منهن كبار بالسن وعندهن ظروف خاصه ولأسباب توحيق قرى وغيره يعني زواج سياسي بس.. وبعدين أعتقد أن مقاييس الرجال ليس بالزواج بل بالحكمة والتصرفات ،، المعجزة اللي قلتلكم عليها بالنبي محمد عليه السلام إنه أمّي وقلب موازين العالم وجاء بالقرآن اللي فعلاً كتاب معجزه فيه قصص وأحكام وبلاغة مش ممكن لواحد بيعرفش يقرا ولا يكتب يجيب هيك كتب أو يحكي هيك مواعظ غير عادية على الإطلاق"" ولازم نشوف الصح من الغلط،، وأنا بالنسبة إلي قريت القرآن ما تليتوش زي ما بينت في الأول يعني فهمت ما بين السطور ،، ولو قلتلكم بيكفي أنه حيد ناس كانوا بيعبدوا الأصنام زي هبل ومناة ورع وغيرهم لعبادة الله بيكفي إنه قربهم للايمان مش غلط نقرأ وبعدين نقرر .. وأهم إشي ما نقول عن إشي غلط بدون ما نعرف دواخله "" الله يارب يهدي الجميع يا حبايبي ويباركلكم لكم آمين:yaka:


----------



## fredyyy (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*صدقني يا فريدي يا صديقي لو أن أي إنسان قرأ ما كتبته لما استطاع أن يفهم أي إجابه*

*إذا لم تفهم أي شئ ... إذاً أنت محتاج صلاة *


*أبونا السماوي المحب *
*إفتح *
*ذهن **وفكر وقلب *
*Spiritual ليفهم *
*كلامك في الإنجيل وإعطيه *
*أن يتكل عليك في فهم كلامك *
*ولا يستند على أي إنسان تكلم *
*إليه ياسيد إلمسه لمسة شفاء *
*روحي وإبعد عنه الأرواح *
*الشريرة التي ُتحيط به *
*ليتقدس لك ويُصبح *
*الله أبوه السماوي *
*ويـصـيـر هـو *
*إبـــن لله *
*آآمين*​


----------



## Spiritual (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

يا دحلاوي خلِّي العقل منك يا زلمة ،، بدك تزبط الموضوع حاور يا أخي،، أقنعهم ومش الله قال لك "وجادلهم بالتي هي الأحسن" صح والا أنا غلطان؟،،، هيه المشكلة هو أصعب شوية من محل تاني "" المشكلة إنه في قناعتين مش واحده بس.. يعني قناعة "الله ثلاثة.. آب وإبن وروح قدس"" والتانية إنه السيد المسيح هو الله "" يعني لو واحده بتبقى نص مصيبة وسهل ترد عليها بس همه ثلاثة وبنفس الوقت واحد والواحد بنفس الوقت ثلاثة"" إشي بيجنن" والأصعب من هيك وهيك إن واحد مهم هو الإبن عنده لاهوت وناسوت !!! يعني صاروا بهالحالة 6 عشانهم زي بعض "" يعني اللاهوت بهالحالة لازم يكونله ناسوت "" الآب" والمسيح عنده 2 لاهوت وناسوت" والروح القدس"" ضروري عنده ناسوت مخبيه عنده"".........
يا جماعة صحيح في شيء غلط المعادلة ما عم تنحل.. بترجاكم تفكروا صح لله هالمرة ..الله.. بقول الله.. اللي خلقني وخلقكم وخلق كل إشي .. مين اللي بيغفر؟؟ طب اسمعوا أنا بدي أعمل محاورة تاينة بين مسيحي ومسلم:
مسلم: هل تعترف بوجود الله
مسيحي: أكيد
مسلم: هو اللي خلق الكون كله قبل مليون سنة أو أكتر
مسيحي: طبعاً
مسلم: لما خلق الكون كان في إشي إسمه محمد والا عيسى والا المسيح ولا موسى والا أي واحد؟؟ وزي ما بتقولوا بسفر التكوين أول ما خلق الله خلق الأرض وبعدين النور صح؟؟
المسيحي:صح ما فيش اعتراض وهاذا مكتوب عنا
المسلم: الله خلق آدم من طين ونفخ فيه من روحه وبعدين خلقله حواء صح والا أنا غلطان
المسيحي : صح
المسلم: آدم غلط وأكل من الشجرة وربنا زعل منه وطره من الجنه عالأرض هو ومرته وجابوا ولاد "إحنا" وبعد أكثر من مليون سنه الله بعت الروح القدس ونفح في ستنا مريم وكانت مشيئته " حملت الست مريم وجابت السيد المسيح بعد 9 أشهر صح؟
المسيحي : صح
المسلم: يعني هالولد زي ما بتقولوا هو الله "" خلق أمه قبل ما تولد عشان تولده "منشان الناس ما تتلخبطش" 
المسيحي: لأ يا زلمه ،، المسيح هو إبنها زي ما إحنا عارفين مش خالقها في هداك الوقت وكان يناديها يا ماما مش يا مخلوقتي ناداها ماما مش إشي تاني؟؟
المسلم: يعني فكرك كان بيمزح معها !! عشان عرفنا بعدين إنكم قلتوا عنه هو الله يعني هو اللي خلقها عشان تجيبه فمش لازم يناديها يما ..وعدين لما كبر وانصلب مات 3 أيام وهو عايش عشان الله ما بيصير يموت "بس مات" ومامات لأنه موجود "" وهو مرة عقل وروح ووجود" ومرة آب وابن ورح قدس" ومرة هو نفسه السيد المسيح" ومرة ناسوت ولاهوت" ومرة بينفصل عن بعضه ،، ومرة ما بينفصلش عشان هو الكون وما بيصحش ينفصل،، ومرة بيموت عالصليب كله مع بعض "عشان المسمار ما أجاش في اللاهوت"" وبعدين بيندفن الناسوت " مش اللاهوت" بس بصراحة 3 أيام كان اللاهوت مع الناسوت وبنفس الوقت في كل مكان عشان اللاهوت في كل مكان......
المسيحي: بس يا زلمة أقولك إشي ،، لسة أول كان الموضوع أسهل الآب والإبن والروح القدس وكل واحد بيعمل لحاله "" يعني ممكن تتفسر شوي الله ما ترك محله والابن راح وفدى الناس والروح القدس ضله يحرس الناس وكان طول الوقت مع المسيح ""
المسلم: هه منقول فيها حكي وممكن بعدين نثبت إنه مافيش لا تلاته ولا أربعه وإن الإبن والروح القدس هم من عند الله ومخلوقاته "" فالي قدر يخلق الكون يخلق ملايكة وإنس وحيوانات وماي ونور وشمس مش راح يعجز يخلق روح والا إن والا أي شيء بده إياه.
المهم يا زلمة يا دحلاوي أدخل وحاور وحاول تسيطر على أعصابك وتزكر الله شو قال لك " والكاظمون الغيظ" وقال لك " لا يسخر قوم من قول عسى أن يكونوا خيرا منهم" وقال لك " ولا تنابزوا بالألقاب" والنبي محمد قال لك " ليس الشديد بالصرعة " إنما الشديد من سيطر على نفسه عند الغضب"" وإنت نازل تسب ..صح؟؟
ربنا يهديك يا خوي:dntknw:


----------



## صوت المطر (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من وصايا الرسول الكريم
ورد عن الرسول الكريم صلوات الله وسلامه عليه بعض الوصايا الجامعة المانعة عظيمة القدر والفائدة التي لا غنى لمسلم عنها في حياته اليومية وأحواله العامة والخاصة، وبين يديك بعض الوصايا مع اعتراف العجز عن الإحاطة بكل وصاياه صلى الله عليه وسلم:


وصايا سبع جامعة من النبي لأبي ذر
عن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه قال: أمرني خليلي بسبع
1. أمرني بحب المساكين والدنو منهم.
2. وأمرني أن أنظر إلى من هو دوني ولا أنظر إلى من هو فوقي.
3. وأمرني أن أصل الرحم وإن أدبرت.
4. وأمرني أن لا أسأل أحدًا شيئًا.
5. وأمرني أن أقول بالحق وإن كان مُرًّا.
6. وأمرني أن لا أخاف في الله لومة لائم.
7. وأمرني أن أُكثر من قول لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله فإنهن من كنز تحت العرش.


الوصية بزيارة القبور والاعتبار بالموتى
عن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله أوصاه فقال له: "زُر القبور تذكر الآخرة، واغسل الموتى، فإن معالجة جسد خاوٍ موعظة بليغة".
وصايا سبع بليغة
قال رسول الله : أوصاني ربي بسبع أوصيكم بها:
1. أوصاني بالإخلاص في السر والعلانية.
2. والعدل في الرضا والغضب.
3. والقصد في الغنى والفقر.
4. وأن أعفو عمّن ظلمني.
5. وأُعطي من حرمني.
6. وأصل من قطعني.
7. وأن يكون: صمتي فكرًا، ونُطقي ذكرًا، ونظري عِبَرًا".

خمس وصايا نافعات
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله : من يأخذ عني هذه الكلمات فيعمل بهن أو يُعلِّم من يعمل بهن؟ فقال أبو هريرة: قلت: أنا يا رسول الله فأخذ بيدي فعدّ خمسًا فقال:
1. اتّقِ المحارم تكن أعبد الناس.
2. وارضَ بما قسم الله لك تكن أغنى الناس.
3. وأحسن إلى جارك تكن مؤمنًا.
4. وأحبَّ للناس ما تُحبّ لنفسك تكن مسلمًا.
5. ولا تكثر الضحك فإن كثرة الضحك تميت القلب".

الوصية بذكر الله بعد الصلاة
عن معاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله أخذ بيده وقال: "يا معاذ والله إني لأحبك، والله إني لأحبك، فقال: "أوصيك يا معاذ لا تدعنّ في دبر كل صلاة تقول: اللهم أعنّي على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك


من حقوق المسلم على المسلم
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله : "لا تحاسدوا، ولا تناجشوا، ولا تباغضوا، ولا تدابروا، ولا يبع بعضكم على بيع بعض، وكونوا عباد الله إخوانًا، المسلم أخو المسلم، لا يظلمه ولا يخذله ولا يحقره، التقوى هاهنا، ويشير إلى صدره ثلاث مرات، بحسب امرئ مسلم من الشرّ أن يحقر أخاه المسلم، كل المسلم على المسلم حرام، دمه، وماله، وعرضه".
وصية النبي لابن عباس
عن أبي عباس رضي الله عنه قال: كنت خلف رسول الله يومًا فقال: "يا غلام إني أعلمك كلمات: احفظ الله يحفظك، احفظ الله تجده تجاهك، إذا سألت فاسأل الله، وإذا استعنت فاستعن بالله، واعلم أن الأمة لو اجتمعت على أن ينفعوك بشيء لم ينفعوك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله لك، ولو اجتمعوا على أن يضروك بشيء لم يضروك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله عليك، رفعت الأقلام وجفّت الصحف".
مقدمات دخول الجنة
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قلت يا رسول الله! إني إذا رأيتك طابت نفسي وقرّت عيني فأنبئني عن كل شيء؟ فقال:" كل شيء خُلق من ماء" قال: قلت يا رسول الله أنبئني عن أمر إذا أخذت به دخلت الجنّة؟ قال: "أفشِ السلام، وأطعم الطعام، وصلِ الأرحام، وقُم بالليل والناس نيام، ثم ادخل الجنة بسلام".


ثلاث وصايا من النبي لأبي ذر
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: أوصاني خليلي بثلاث لا أدعهن حتى أموت
1. صوم ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر.
2. وصلاة الضحى.
3. ونوم على وتر
الوصية بالإحسان في ذبح الحيوان
عن شدّاد بن أوس رضي الله عنه أن النبي قال: "إن الله كتب الإحسان على كل شيء، فإذا قتلتم فأحسنوا القِتلة وإذا ذبحتم فأحسنوا الذِّبحة، وليُحدّ أحدكم شفرته، وليُرِح ذبيحته
النهي عن الإسراف والخيلاء
عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده، قال: قال رسول الله : "كلوا وتصدقوا والبسوا في غير إسراف ولا مخيلة
ستة أمور يضمن بها الجنة
عن عبادة بن الصامت رضي الله عنه أن النبي قال: "اضمنوا لي ستًّا من أنفسكم أضمن لكم الجنة:
1. اصدقوا إذا حدّثتم.
2. وأوفوا إذا وعدتم.
3. وأدّوا إذا اؤتمنتم.
4. واحفظوا فروجكم.
5. وغضوا أبصاركم.
6. وكُفّوا أيديكم".
اغتنم خمسًا قبل خمس
قال النبي لرجل وهو يعظه: اغتنم خمسًا قبل خمس:
1. شبابك قبل هرمك.
2. وصحتك قبل سقمك.
3. وغناك قبل فقرك.
4. وفراغك قبل شغلك.
5. وحياتك قبل موتك".
كن في الدنيا كأنك غريب
عن أبي عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: أخذ رسول الله بمنكبي فقال: "كن في الدنيا كأنك غريب أو عابر سبيل". وكان ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما يقول: "إذا أمسيت فلا تنتظر الصباح، وإذا أصبحت فلا تنتظر المساء، وخذ من صحتك لمرضك، ومن حياتك لموتك".
من وصاياه في السفر
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي قال: السّفر قطعة من العذاب، يمنع أحدكم طعامه، وشرابه، ونومه فإذا قضى نهمته فليعجّل إلى أهله".
من أذكار الصباح والمساء
عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول لفاطمة رضي الله عنها: "ما يمنعك أن تسمعي ما أوصيك به أن تقولي إذا أصبحت وإذا أمسيت: يا حي يا قيّوم، برحمتك أستغيث، أصلح لي شأني كله، ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين".


من صفات المؤمن
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال الرسول : "المؤمن القوي خير وأحبّ إلى الله من المؤمن الضعيف، وفي كلٍّ خير، احرص على ما ينفعك، واستعن بالله ولا تعجز، وإن أصابك شيء فلا تقل لو أني فعلت كان كذا وكذا، ولكن قل قدر الله وما شاء فعل، فإن لو تفتح عمل الشيطان".

في ذم الظلم والشُّح
عن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله قال: "اتقوا الظلم، فإن الظلم ظلمات يوم القيامة، واتقوا الشُّحّ، فإن الشُّحّ أهلك من كان قبلكم، حملهم على أن سفكوا دماءهم واستحلّوا محارمهم".

النهي عن الدعاء على النفس والأولاد والمال
عن جابر رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله : "لا تدعوا على أنفسكم، ولا تدعوا على أولادكم، ولا تدعوا على أموالكم، لا توافقوا من الله ساعة يُسأل فيها عطاء فيستجيب لكم".


اجتنبوا السبع الموبقات
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي قال: "اجتنبوا السبع الموبقات" قالوا: يا رسول الله وما هُنّ؟ قال:

1. الشرك بالله.
2. والسحر.
3. وقتل النفس التي حرّم الله إلا بالحق.
4. وأكل الربا.
5. وأكل مال اليتيم.
6. والتولّي يوم الزحف.
7. وقذف المحصنات المؤمنات الغافلات".
إعاذة من استعاذ بالله
عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: قال رسول الله : "من استعاذكم بالله فأعيذوه، ومن سألكم بالله فأعطوه، ومن دعاكم فأجيبوه، ومن صنع إليكم معروفًا فكافئوه، فإن لم تجدوا ما تكافئونه فادعوا له حتى تروا أنكم قد كافأتموه".
في فضل يوم الجمعة
عن أوس بن أوس رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله : "إن من أفضل أيامكم يوم الجمعة فيه خُلِق آدم وفيه قُبض وفيه النفخة وفيه الصعقة فأكثروا عليّ من الصلاة فيه فإن صلاتكم معروضة عليّ".
عشر وصايا من النبي لمعاذ
عن معاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه قال:
أوصاني رسول الله بعشر كلمات فقال_1
لا تُشرك بالله وإن قُتلت وحُرقت.
2. ولا تعُقنّ والديك وإن أمراك أن تخرج من أهلك ومالك.
3. ولا تتركنّ صلاة مكتوبة متعمدًا، فإن من ترك صلاة مكتوبة متعمّدًا فقد برئت منه ذمة الله.
4. ولا تشربنّ خمرًا فإنه رأس كل فاحشة.
5. وإياك والمعصية فإن بالمعصية حلّ سخط الله.
6. وإياك والفرار من الزحف وإن هلك الناس.
7. وإن أصاب الناس موت فاثبت.
8. وأنفق على أهلك من طولك.
9. ولا ترفع عنهم عصاك أدبًا.
10. وخِفهم في الله.**هذه الوصايا ملخص ما جاء في كتاب بعنوان :- وصايا الرسول ثلاثون وصية من وصايا الرسول للشيخ الجليل محمد متولي الشعراوي رحمه الله تعالى عليه


----------



## mon liban (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

موضوع جميل --شكرا


----------



## محمد 7 (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

أول شي أنا محمد 

مسلم و أحببت أن انضم لمنتداكم 

لا اعرف ما السبب الذي يدفعني للتجربة بالدخول بينكم 

و لا اعرف هل هذا المنتدى يرحب فيني 

و لااعلم هل يوجد غيري مسلم 

و على هذا الاساس سوف ابدأ معكم صفحة تعارف و معرفة و حوار 

و تقبلوا تحياتي العطرة للجميع


----------



## siag_gis (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*يا اخوة الحوار ( مسيحي ومسلم ) ... خاصة اخي الروحي
انا كمسلم اؤمن بالاديان والكتب السماوية والرسل والانبياء فانا اؤمن بالتوراة والانجيل والقران وكذلك جميع الرسل ... ولكني لا اؤمن الا بالله الواحد الذي ليس له ولد ولا اب ... ولا اؤمن بصلب المسيح او بموته لان هذه من صفات البشر ( في صلب الموضوع ) ..
وعلى فكرة يا فريدي الموضوع سخن وياريت ما تتنقاقش في سخونة الموضوع من عدمها لكن ياريت نتناقش فى الكلام الي وضعه الاخ افرام وبعدين طفش وهرب ... وهو ان الاسلام انساني واستشهد ببعص الاشياء الموجودة فى مدونته ونسى ان الموت والصلب والابن والاب كلها من خصائص البشر فهل هذا يعني ان المسيحية ايضا انساني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ*


----------



## Spiritual (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

يالله يا محمد المنتدى صدره رحب معاك مسلمين ومسيحية والكل هو بيحب بعضه البعض مستنيينك الله معاك
:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## Spiritual (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

اللي حكيته يا سياج عين العقل الله يباركلك ،، وأنا من عندي لو راجعت الآيات اللي جبتها من القرآن التي بتبين إن حتى ربنا طلب من نحب المسيحية وحتى نحب الناس اللي استعدونا وشوف الآيات بعرفش مشاركة رقمها كام ،، فالاسلام والمسيحية الاتنين دين محبة وزي مافي شوية خلط في المفاهيم من فهم خاطئ لآيان ونصوص من القرآن أو الإنجيل بس الاتنين دين واحد لأن الله واحد الله يبارك فيك:smil12:


----------



## fredyyy (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*يعني صاروا بهالحالة 6 عشانهم زي بعض "" يعني اللاهوت بهالحالة لازم يكونله ناسوت "" الآب" والمسيح عنده 2 لاهوت وناسوت" والروح القدس"" *

*هل ذا كلام عاقل .... أو شخص يحترم الله *

*قل إني لا أفهم ذلك أو ذاك .... فنفسر لك .... ولا ُتقر بشئ لست تفهمه*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*ضروري عنده ناسوت مخبيه عنده"".........*

*ممنوع الهزار في الكلام عن الله .... وبهذة الكلمات أنت ُتقر بأنك بعيداً عن الله*

*أي عدواً لله بإستخفافك بكلامه وصفاته*


----------



## fredyyy (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*siag_gis*
*ولكني لا اؤمن الا بالله الواحد الذي ليس له ولد ولا اب ... ولا اؤمن بصلب المسيح او بموته لان هذه من صفات البشر *

*من قال أن الله له ولد !!.... إذاً فهمك خاطئ *

*صلب المسيح مرموز اليه في اليهودية *
*.....................وتم في المسيحية *
*وأنت تمارسه بطريقة كلها خطية*


----------



## محمد 7 (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

ممكن حط اصبعي بالموضوع 


طيب 

اول شي تحياتي للجميع 

و تاني شي الموضوع نازل و كتير النقاش فيه طويل و انا ما لحقت اقرا الموضوع كلو 

بس بحب قول شغلة 

خلي هدفنا من الموضوع فكرة وحدة و تقوم حول : 

ان يعرف حقيقة ماهية الدين المسيحي و الاسلامي بعيد عن التحريف و التزوير و التلفيق للديانتين لاننا نسمع من غير المسلمين اشياء عن الاسلام و المسيحية غير موجودة بالديانتين و طبعاً المقصود هو الفتنة و زيادة الشرخ بين الاديان و فئات الناس 

بالاول انا لا ادعوك للاسلام و انت لا تدعوني للمسيحية و لكن خلينا نحكي بما يجمعنا من نقاط كالايمان بالله و الكتب المقدسة و مريم العذراء ومكانتها عند الاسلام و المسيحية و الايمان بالقضاء و القدر ........... الخ 

و بعدما نؤمن بما نتوافق عليه نحن الطرفين (( الاسلام و المسيحية )) ممكن نصل الى نقطة الثانية وهي قناعتي بما تقول و قناعتك بما اقول و الله من وراء القصد 

يعني اذا انا داخل عالمنتدى و بهالحوار بس لحتى اثبت نقط فشلك فهالشي لايمكن الاستمرار عليه 
تاني شي و اهم شي برأيي 

الفصل بين الديانات و اتباعهم 

فلا المسلم عم يعبر عن الاسلام بشكل صحيح من حيث تطبيق تعاليم الدين الاسلامي 

و لا المسيحي عم يطبق تعاليم الديانة المسيحية حسب ما وردت 

اذا سالتني كيف هالكلام .؟؟ بجاوبك : في مسلمين عم يزنوا و كذلك في مسيحية عم يزنوا و الزنا حرام عند الطرفين .

و قيس على ذلك كل ما نهى عنه الدين و يرتبكه البشر بدون خوف من الله 

يمكن وصلت فكرتي 
و دمتم برعاية الله الى كل ما هو خير للجميع


----------



## siag_gis (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*يا اخي فريدي
انتالى الان في نظري اكثر منطقية من اى مسيحي محاور فى هذا المنتدى ولكني احيانا استغرب من بعض ردودك التي تجعلني اشعر بتعصبك وعصبيتك في الحوار ... فانت احيانا تفهم ما اقصد وتناقشني فيه وتؤكد بعضه وتنفي بعضه ولكن هذه هى المرة الاولى التي اشعر فيها بضعف حجتك وتاكد لي ذلك عندما نعتني بممارسته بطريقة كلها خطية !!!( فهل هذا يعني ان منطقك فى الحوار قد نفذ ولم يعد لديك ما تقنعني به بان هذا الموضوه برمته (( ان الاسلام انساني ))) يطبق تماما على المسيحية ( المسيحية انساني ) وان توقيعك (((((لانه لم يرسل الله ابنه الى العالم ليدين العالم بل 
ليخلّص به العالم ))))
يوحنا 3 : 17
لا يؤكد ان المسيح له اب وان الله ليس له ابن ((( ما هذا التناقض يا اخي ))) 
على فكرة انا الا اطلب منك الرد السريع ولكني ارجوك وبشدة ان تفكر وتقرا وتتعلم من كتبكم او كتبنا او من ما تريد من مراجع  ثم ترد على ما اكتبه لك او لغيرك في هذا المنتدى 
تحياتي لك ولجميع المشاركين *


----------



## fredyyy (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*siag_gis*

*وان توقيعك (((((لانه لم يرسل الله ابنه الى العالم ليدين العالم بل 
ليخلّص به العالم )))) يوحنا 3 : 17
*
*معنى الآية  أن الله أرسل ابنه ليس للدينونة ولكن للخلاص *

*ملحوظة :*

*** من يقبل دم ذبيحة خروف الفصح المرشوش  على العتبة العليا والقائمتين لكل باب لبني إسرائيل *

*كان ينجو من الموت ..... تم الفداء من الملاك المُهلك*

*** والذي يقبل دم المسيح الذي ُقدم على الصليب *

*ينجو من الموت ... الذي هو عقاب كل خاطي تم الفداء من دينونة الله*

*وأنت تعود وتذبح حيوان لُتغفر خطايلك .... أليس هذا فعل للخطية *

*إذ أنك ترفض خلاص الله بدم المسيح وتعود الى دم ثيران وعجول وخراف*

*أعتقد أن الأمر واضح الآن ... لا غفران للخطايا إلا بدم المسيح *


*دم الحيوانات لا يغفر الخطايا ولا يمنح السلام مع الله *
*بل يضمن أبديتك مع إبليس*​


----------



## RoOoNy (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*تعرفوا انا صدعت من الرغى الكتير ده 
يا جماعه الموضوع ابسط من كده بكتير
كل واحد مسلم مقتنع بدينه وكذلك كل واحد مسيحى مقتنع بدينه
ومايجيش واحد يقولى انا لازم انوره واعرفه طريق الهدى ومش عارف ايه
لان زى ما انت ليك عقل توقع ان الاخرين ليهم عقول
يبقى بلاش الرغى الكتير 
مسلمين ايه ومسيحين ايه
تقريبا الدين ده عباره عن علاقه بين الانسان وربه
مش من حقى ولا من حق اى حد انه يقعد يتكلم فيها على الفاضى والميان
كل اللى يهمنا هنا فين العلاقه الانسانيه اللى بينا
صدقونى لو فتحنا فى الكلام لا مسلمين هيخلوصوا ولا مسيحين
ومحتاجين بتاع 100 سنه علشان نخلص الحوار ده لو خلص اساسا
وبعدين انا كمسله عندى استعداد ابرز مميزات دينى واوضح عيوب الاديان الاخرى
زى ما عمل الاخ الفاضل صاحب الموضوع
وانا مش شايفه اى موضوعيه اصلا زى ما هو بيدعى
فين الموضوعيه فى انك تفتبس جزء من الايات وتسيب بقيه الايه 
علشان الاجزء اللى انت سبته هيبين حاجه عكس اللى انت بتدعيها
ياريت الكلام فى الموضوع ده ينتهى ده لو انتم شارين دماغكوا لكن لو طالبه معاكم صداع
اوك عادى نتكلم وكل واحد يطلع اللى عنده
وفى الاول وفى الاخر
انا وانت وهى بشر
واخوه قبل ما اكون مسلم ومسيحى ويهودى*


----------



## siag_gis (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

يا فريدي بيك
بلاش ندخل فى متاهات تانية وخليك في الموضوع .... انا لم اسأل عن المعنى وعلى فكرة ان كل ما قلته فى المدونة السابقة ليس له علاقة بالموضوع 
بعدين نبقى نتناقش فى موضوع دم المسيح ودم الحيوانات ومغفرتها للذنوب لكن الان خليك بالموضوع الي احنا فيه وحاول ترد لاقناع من بالمنتدى ((( ماذا يعني ان الله ارسل ابنه )))) هل يعني ان الله المسيحية له ابن ؟؟؟؟؟؟ انا مش مستعجل أخ فريدي على الرد ولكن حاول ان يكون ردك مقنع لان لو كان له ابن او له اب فبالتالي يجب على مستر افرام والمشرفين على المنتدى الغاء هذا الموضوع علشان ما يجيش واحد يسألكو السؤال المحرج دا وما تعرفوش تجاوبو عليه


----------



## Spiritual (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

يا روني يا صاحبي الكل يبحث عن الحقيقة .. هذا واقع..... والكل يدافع عن معتقده......... بكل الطرق.. سواء اقتنع به أم لم يقتنع.......... فليس للعقل قيمه أمام الايمان بالمعتقد....... تقول أنت أن الله واحد ثم تقول أن الله ثلاثة ثم تقول أن الله هو السيد المسيح لتكتشف أن الله هو الوجود أو الروح أو العقل ثم تقول الإبن.... وتدور وتلف وتثبت وأنت مكانك لا لشيء إلا لتبرر نظرية قديس عظيم....... تستعمل كل ما حباه الله لك من عقل وعلم ومنطق في إثبات المستحيل....فلو قلت لك أن 1+5=10 .. لقلت لي أني مجنون.. أقول لك لو ضربنا 5 في صفر فما هي النتيجة ؟؟ تقول صفراً......... فلو قلت له و 1 ضرب صفر = كام تقول صفراً أقول لك إذاً 1=5         صحيح....؟؟؟ النتيجة أمامك إذاً 1+5=2    أو 1+5=10    لأن 1=5 ... صح؟؟
يا أخي الحبيب....... الكلام كله يتفق مع نظرية واحدة .. أرمي عقلك في مزبله التاريخ:ranting:... وتف عالمنطق كله وانسى كل شيء....... يا بتكون خروف:a82: وبتؤمن بالناس والعلماء والأفاضل والقدماء والقديسين والأنبياء وتقول آمين................ أو إنك بتنسى كل إشي وبتقول لا إله إلا الله وبتشوف مين اللي بيقول لا إله إلا الله.. فلو كانوا السيخ........والا المسلمين......والا المسيحيه اللي عرفوا الصح من الخطأ......... شوف دينهم وقرر مين الصح بس نصيحتي لا تعيش على عماها.......... فنحن خلقنا أبناء لله خلفاء له في الأرض كما قالت الأديان وأحبنا الله لعقلنا وروحنا التي بنا........ والله مش مستني على عرشه عشان يحرق 90% من الناس عشانهم مش مسيحييه والا مسلمين والا يهود.......... الله عادل بس بيقوللك فكر .. خلقلنا العقل مش مشان نحط بدله صابونه ولا شمامة والا بطيخة.......... عشان نستعمله...... ونتميز عن بقية المخلوقات
الله يهديني ويهديك يا حبيبي قول آمين


----------



## avram (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

الأخوة والآخوات 
سلام وتحية
الموضوع أبسط من كل التعقيدات اللي آضافاهوها الأصدقاء في حوارهم
الموضوع ببساطة لمن يُريد الفهم
_*أنا تكلمت عن بعض المعايير والوصايا التي بالإسلام والمسيحية.
ورآينا أن المعايير والوصايا التي بالإسلام هى معايير بشرية، تّنم عن مصدرها وهو مصدر بشري إنساني
في المقابل وجدنا العمق واللمسة الألهية على الوصايا والتعاليم التي في المسيحية، مما يّدل على مصدرها الألهي.
لتسمو بالإنسان من المفاهيم السطحية ليقترب خطوة نحو مفاهيم الله*_
وتناولنا وصايا ومعايير عدة
الوحيد اللي فّهم النقطة المحورية في النقاش من المسلمين ورد على أولها هو الصديق مجاهد بالقلم
وللآسف أستند على أية منسوخة في رده على نقطة المحبة

أما عن الصديق سيجا 
لا يّصح أسلوبك في الحوار وتقول أن أفرام طفش، إن كنت أنت إنسان ما عندك شئ، لا تتّهم غيرك، فأنا عندي مسؤوليات وأسرة وإلتزمات
وأحاول أوفق بين عملي وإلتزماتي والوجود بالمنتدئ بقدر الإمكان
وهاطفش ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وأنا الذي آجاهد للآفهم ماذا يُريد ولا أفهم إصراره على ان المسيحية إنسانية كونها تقول أبن الله، وهذا فهم سقيم جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااً
لأنك هذا ليس موضوع الحوار، موضوع الحوار هو المعايير والوصايا، هل هى إنسانية بشرية أم من الله تُظهر مستوئ وفكر الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وتّمسكك بهذة الفكرة العقيمة، كشخص يقول عن نفسه أبن مصر فأصر أنا وأقول أن مصر إنسان رجل تزوج أمه وأنجب فلان، لذلك كونك تقول أنت أبن مصر أن _*"مصر إنسااااااااااااااان".*_
يأخي بالمنتدئ الكثير من الموضاعات التي تفسر ما معنى أبن الله أرجع لها لو كنت تبغي الفّهم فعلاً
لكن كونك تُريد فقط التشتيت، فهذا ملا أنجر فيه معك.
يأخي أحترم عقولنا وناقش في المعايير التي ذكرتها وإثبت أنها في مستوئ الله ومصدرها الله لتسمو بالإنسان.

أما عن الصديق Spirtualكنت أتعجب في السابق عن ما تّدعيه من أنك تؤمن بكل الديانات والرسالات والمسيحية والإسلام
وسالتك كيف تجمع بين وصايا الحياة "المسيحية" والموت "الإسلام"
وإى شريعة تتبع شريعة المثنى أو الثلاث أو الرباع وما ملكت إيمانكم أم شريعة الزوجة الواحدة
وكيف تؤفق بين تعاليم المسيح في المحبة وتعاليم محمد في القتل ؟؟؟؟؟
وللآسف لم آجد أى رد منك سوء تبرير وهين
أن التعدد لأن لو رجل زوجته عجزت، يُمكن للزوج أن يّحتفظ بها ويتزوج بآخرئ
وهذة هي عقلية المسلم
ولو كان هذا هو السبب للتعدد، فهل أن عجز الزوج فهل للزوجة أن تحتفظ به وتتزوج بآخر
عقلية سقيمة كلها تنحصر في الّحل للرجل، وكأن العجز يُصيب الزوجات فقط أما الرجال فدائماً فحول !!!!!!!!!!
المهم أنا الآن زال زهولي وإعتقادي أنك تجمع بين كل الديانات كما قلت
لأن أخلاقك والفاظك في المداخلة السابقة، تُظهر شخصيتك على حقيقتها
والآمر متروك للمشرفين
الفاظ لم أسمع متلها في الشوارع، كما تقول .................على المنطق
بلأش خداع وأسلوب التقية وقول أنا مسلم

أما عن الصديق محمد 7
أهلا بك ونحن لا نناقش تصرفات أشخاص، سواءمسيحين أو مسلمين، لكن ناقشت معايير ووصايا في التشريع الإسلامي والمسيحي، ولك حق الرد

أما الصديق صوت المطر 
حقيقي كلام جميل وسجع حلو كنت آتمنى أن يكون حقيقي، لأنه ليس له سند ولا دليل من القرآن كما أستندت أنا في المعايير على القرآن
وللآسف لولا حرصي على طريق سير الموضوع
للآوضحت لك كل الوصايا التي يزعم نبي الإسلام أنه تلقاها من ربه ويؤصي بها المسلمين 
أولاً هو كسرها ولم يفعل بها وهذا بالدليل من حياته
تقول عدم قتل النفس!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! وكم من الأشخاص قتلهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الخ

أرجو من الآصدقاءالمسلمين من عنده الرد في جوهر الموضوع، ويُبين لنا السمو في المعايير والوصايا التي ذكرتها
وهل ما قّدمه الإسلام فيما سبق من نقاظ تناولتها بها أى سمو
أم الكفره والوثنين يّحبون الذين يُحبوهم
هل في الإسلام محبة للغير من غير المسلمين!!!!!!!!!!
وباقي النقاط مذكورة


----------



## Spiritual (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*



avram قال:


> الأخوة والآخوات
> سلام وتحية
> أما عن الصديق Spirtualكنت أتعجب في السابق عن ما تّدعيه من أنك تؤمن بكل الديانات والرسالات والمسيحية والإسلام
> وسالتك كيف تجمع بين وصايا الحياة "المسيحية" والموت "الإسلام"
> ...



يعني يا أفرام يا صديقي بعد كل ما بيناه من حقائق تقول أنه لم نبين لك أي شيء؟؟ قلت لك أني أجمع بين الديانات صح..... أنا أجمع بينها لأني أؤمن بها جميعاً كنيستي مريم العذراء وتعرف مكانها، ومسجدي في الهرم. وأنا أوحد الله.... لا أعتقد لا بمبدأ التثليل ولا ألوهيو السيد المسيح لسبب بسيط جداً لأن السيد المسيح لم يقل صراحة أنه الله أو أنه واحد من ثلاثة.. ثانياً الوصايا (الحياة) العشرة موجودة بوصايا (الموت) العشرة في الفرقان بحسب تعبيرك.. فتجمع بحسب تعبير الإنجيل المقدس.. والقرآن الكريم المطهر. أما المثنى والثلاث وما ملكت أيمانكم .. فلو قرأت القرآن لوجتد فيه ما يبين لك متى المثنى والثلاث وما ملكت أيديكم... ((على أن تعدلوا ولن تعدلوا)) أي لا يجوز لا مثنى ولا ثلاث ولا رباع لكن من لم يقرأ القرآن وتلاه كما تتلو أنت الإنجيل لا يعرف مالمقصود بالآية..
المحبة (المطلقة) في المسيحية موجودة بذاتها بمسمى المحبة (العادلة) في القرآن الكريم..... حب عدوك....... صح...... لكن لا تدعه يغتصب أرضك وهتك عرضك (إسلام)....... المعنى المطلق المسيحي خاطئ بتلاوته صحيح بقراءته والمعني المطلق الاسلامي للمحبة صحيح.. أما عن المرأة والرجل والزوجة الثانية.. فكما تستطيع الاقتناع بالنسبة للمرأة بدلاً من أن تهمل لمرضها أو شللها ويزني زوجها ويلقي جسده في النار يكرمها ويبقيها ويرعاها ويتزوج بالحلال الثانية.. أما المرأة فلو لم تكن قادرة على الصرف على نفسها فلها الخيار وإن أرادت تطلق زوجها وتتزوج آخر وتبقى هي ترعاه وترعى عيالها منه وشاهدت حالات مماثلة في منتهى الروعة فلم لا؟؟ أم تريدها أن تبقى مع زوجها وتزني من خلفه؟؟ أما إن لم تسمع بالمنطق الذي قلبته.... لأنه منطق (أولاد شوارع) بحسب تعبيرك ،، أقول لك حقيقة..:fun_oops: أن عندي شهادتين جامعيتين في الطب تخصص غدد صماء وفي التجارة إضافة إلى 6 لغات حيوية.. إضافة أني عشت في معظم دول العالم لمدة طويلة جداً والحمد لله عشت معظم حياتي أميراً:fun_lol: ولست محتاج لك لتعلمني الأدب......عموما لست أقول إلا الله يهديك:blush2:


----------



## avram (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*



Spiritual قال:


> يا أخي الحبيب....... الكلام كله يتفق مع نظرية واحدة .. أرمي عقلك في مزبله التاريخ:ranting:... وتف عالمنطق كله وانسى كل شيء....... يا بتكون خروف:a82: وبتؤمن بالناس والعلماء والأفاضل والقدماء والقديسين والأنبياء وتقول آمين................
> 
> الله عادل بس بيقوللك فكر .. خلقلنا العقل مش مشان نحط بدله صابونه ولا شمامة والا بطيخة.......... عشان نستعمله...... ونتميز عن بقية المخلوقات
> الله يهديني ويهديك يا حبيبي قول آمين



هل أنا قولتلك هاعلمك الآدب !!!!!!!
أنا ما بعلم حدا الآدب، لأن كل واحد مسؤول عن نفسه وبيعبر عن آدبه
أنا أستآت من هذة اللفاظ
آقرها مرة آخرئ وآحكم


----------



## Spiritual (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

أفرام حبيبي شوف أنا بحلفش زي ما علمنا السيد المسيح بس بقولك في منتهى الصدق اللي في العالم الكلام اللي شفته ما قصدتك فيه ولا قصدت أي حد بس كان بقوللك فيه يعني بدك الواحد يرمي عقله في مزبله التاريخ والا يعمل زي الخروف.. يعني إنالإنسان بمشي ورا حزب والا فئة والا جماعة فكرية من غير ما يفكر..وصدقني ولا إشي منه عليك ولو فهمت غير هيك فأنا فعلاً آسف... وبعتذر بشدة.. بس يا أفرام الإشي بيجنن وخود مني باين كل الناس منحازة لآراءها وما في حدا فكر صح أكيد.. أنا تجربتي اللي مريت فيها عشان كنت حيادي في حكمي على الأمور يعني إزا بتتذكر ديكارت (العالم) لما ابتدأ بفكرة اللاوجود وقال (أشك في كل شيء إلا أني أشك في أني أشك..... وبما أني أشك ......... فإذن أنا موجود... وبما أني موجود إذا الكون موجود وكل شيء موجود... وأخيرا قال أن الله موجود....)) وهي نظرية الشك أما أنا بالنسبة لي عمره ما خطر ببالي أن الله غير موجود لسبب واحد إني كل ما بشوف نفسي بالمراية بقول مش معقول إنسان وعينين اتنين وفم وعقل وكل شيء مخلوق بحكمة جاي من الطبيعة... وكل ما بتغوص بالعلم أكتر بتعرف الخالق أكتر وخصوصاً في الطب .. تصور الخلية الإنسانية معجزة فعلاً بيكفي جهاز كولجي والا المايتو كونديريا شي فعلاً رهيب.. وكله من خلق الطبيعة ؟؟ مستحيل...طب لما بتعرف الله .. ممكن هالرب العظيم يفكر بالتفكير الغرائزي الدنوي ويكون عنده ولاد وزوجة أو أب والا إم أو أسرة ؟؟ طبعاً لأ لأن الرب ليس فيه مشاركة وإلا خربت الدنيا .. يعني لو زعل واحد من التاني وكل واحد زي ما بتقول الله.. راحت الدنيا وكل إشي.. العقل بيقول يا أفرام إنه الله واحد ومش لازم إحنا بالمرة نعرف مكوناته والا إيش هوه عشان إحنا كأنا في مركب.. منصول ومنجول فيه بس لو طلعنا لبرا يمكن نغرق.. تفكيرنا بيضل محدود بس الله ما منعنا انفكر والا أساسا ما خلقش الفكر إلنا.. أنا مرة تانية بقوللك آسف لو فهمتني غلط وعارف إن قلوبنا طيبة الله يباركلك آمين:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## siag_gis (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*شوف اخي افرام
كلنا عندنا التزامات ويمكن اكثر من الي عندك لكن لما الحوار يكون داخل بمفهوم معين وبعدين الاقي البعض يحاول اقناعي به فلابد ان ابحث عن البديل ... ولهذا سألت منذ البداية عن كون المسيح ابن الله ولا لأ وان كان ابن الله كما تزعمون فقلت في نفسي ان ذلك يهني ان ذلك هو احد مفاهيمنا عن البشر وهو ليس تشتيت للموضوع بل هو فى صلب الموضوع ... ودلوقتي احب تعرف ان كل ما ناقشته فى موضوعك ظهر منذ ظهور الاسلام وحاول الحاقدين التقليل من شأن القرأن وقالو انه يعلمه بشر .. وقالو ايضا عن محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام انه شاعر وقالو عنه كل ما يقوله الجهال ولن اذكر اصنافهم حتى لا تفهم اني اقصد احدا هنا ... وعلى فكرة انا يمكن اجاباتي سريعة وردودي فورية لاني اجد الوقت اثناء راحتي من العمل يعني لو كان فيه وقت 10 دقايق لكن لما بتأخر دا بيعني اني ما عنديش رد ... وبحاول ادور على الرد المناسب
ياريت انت تكون بتتبع نفس الاسلوب ... وعلى فكرة دا مش عيب
تحياتي*


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
      وبه  نستعين اما بعد
   رد بسيط اخى الكريم على موضوعك الذى تتكلم عنه  الرسول الذى انت تتكلم عنه  هذا لم يأتى الى اناس  مسلمون ولكن جاء الى عبده الاوثان  والحجاره جاء لهم بالهدى من ربه رب العالمين  جاء لهم بتحرير المراه والفقير من العبوديه لأسيادهم الاغنياء جاء لهم بتوحيد اله واحد وهو خالق الكون رب العزه من خلق ادم وحواء  هذا الرسول الذى انت تتكلم عنه  جاء بالسلم ولكنه هم الذين جائم بالحرب  وعليك انت ترجع الى التاريخ قليلا  وانت تعلم هلم من المعقول والممكن ان فرد واحد يشهر السيف امام مجموعه ولو يكن عشره على سبيل المثال هل من العقول اخى ان يهزمهم اريد منك الجواب مع نفسك فى روح هادئه وصافيه واترك الانحيازيه الى الدين تعالى معى نذهب سويا ونبحث عن الحقيقه  ز الرسول الذى انت تتكلم عنه جاء بمنهج من رب العزه جل جلاله  جاء لك بالهدى جاء لك بالطهاره جاء لك بأن تكون مع الله فى كل اوقاتك جاء لك بمحاربه الفحشاء والزنا وكما سبق لى وان كتبت فى مواضيع اخرى عن محاربه الرسول الكريم للزنا والارهاب 
                                  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
  وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ وَأَخْرِجُوهُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَخْرَجُوكُمْ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَشَدُّ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلَا تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ عِنْدَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ حَتَّى يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِيهِ فَإِنْ قَاتَلُوكُمْ فَاقْتُلُوهُمْ كَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ صدق الله العظيم 
 عليك ان تقرأ تفسير الايه جيدا من كتب التفسير واعلم ان الايه  لاتحث على القتال الا ان بعد ان  يقاتلو الكفار المسلمون  . وهذا دليل بسيط  وكما سبق لى وقلت لك ان  واحد لآ يسطيع ان يغلب عشره فكيف  اعلن الاسلام بالسيف  ز اما قانون الرده تكلمت عنه فى المنتدى  وعليك البحث والقرأه  . وعليك انت تعلم  وتتعرف وتقرا  الكثير عن شخص تريد ان تتحدث عنه واعلم ان هذا الشخص الذى تتكلمه عنه وهو رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم . هو الذى وصفه احد المؤرخين الامريكان وضعه فى كتابه الشهير افضل مائه رجل فى العالم ووضع الرشول الكريم فى المقدمه . واعلم ايضأ انه اول شخص يأتى بأيات من ربه  تكرم السيده مريم العذراء  وولدها ورسوله سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام . 
                                 والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## fredyyy (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*باحث عن الحقيقة*
*جاء لهم بتحرير المراه والفقير من العبوديه لأسيادهم الاغنياء *
*اريد منك الجواب مع نفسك فى روح هادئه*

*وأنا في روح الهدوء أمام الله أستطيع أن أرى المسيح *

*الذي حررني من عبودية الخطية ودعاني الى حرية مجد أولاد الله*

*والذي جعلني إبناً لله وارثاً لله بالمسيح يسوع ضامناً حياتي الأبدية معه*


----------



## danielgad (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

اقترح اغلاق الحوار  من يثني ؟ من يوافق ؟


----------



## RoOoNy (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*



Spiritual قال:


> يا روني يا صاحبي الكل يبحث عن الحقيقة .. هذا واقع..... والكل يدافع عن معتقده......... بكل الطرق.. سواء اقتنع به أم لم يقتنع.......... فليس للعقل قيمه أمام الايمان بالمعتقد....... تقول أنت أن الله واحد ثم تقول أن الله ثلاثة ثم تقول أن الله هو السيد المسيح لتكتشف أن الله هو الوجود أو الروح أو العقل ثم تقول الإبن.... وتدور وتلف وتثبت وأنت مكانك لا لشيء إلا لتبرر نظرية قديس عظيم....... تستعمل كل ما حباه الله لك من عقل وعلم ومنطق في إثبات المستحيل....فلو قلت لك أن 1+5=10 .. لقلت لي أني مجنون.. أقول لك لو ضربنا 5 في صفر فما هي النتيجة ؟؟ تقول صفراً......... فلو قلت له و 1 ضرب صفر = كام تقول صفراً أقول لك إذاً 1=5         صحيح....؟؟؟ النتيجة أمامك إذاً 1+5=2    أو 1+5=10    لأن 1=5 ... صح؟؟
> يا أخي الحبيب....... الكلام كله يتفق مع نظرية واحدة .. أرمي عقلك في مزبله التاريخ:ranting:... وتف عالمنطق كله وانسى كل شيء....... يا بتكون خروف:a82: وبتؤمن بالناس والعلماء والأفاضل والقدماء والقديسين والأنبياء وتقول آمين................ أو إنك بتنسى كل إشي وبتقول لا إله إلا الله وبتشوف مين اللي بيقول لا إله إلا الله.. فلو كانوا السيخ........والا المسلمين......والا المسيحيه اللي عرفوا الصح من الخطأ......... شوف دينهم وقرر مين الصح بس نصيحتي لا تعيش على عماها.......... فنحن خلقنا أبناء لله خلفاء له في الأرض كما قالت الأديان وأحبنا الله لعقلنا وروحنا التي بنا........ والله مش مستني على عرشه عشان يحرق 90% من الناس عشانهم مش مسيحييه والا مسلمين والا يهود.......... الله عادل بس بيقوللك فكر .. خلقلنا العقل مش مشان نحط بدله صابونه ولا شمامة والا بطيخة.......... عشان نستعمله...... ونتميز عن بقية المخلوقات
> الله يهديني ويهديك يا حبيبي قول آمين


*
اخي الكريم  Spiritual
احب اعرف حضرتك اني مسلم وموحد بالله ولا اشرك مع الله احدا
ولكن كل ماقصدته في ردي السابق بان كل انسان متمسك بمعتقداته
فلا كلام المسلم سيحول اي مسيحي عن دينه ومعتقداته ولا العكس
الا من هدى الله فارجو من الاخ الذي كتب الموضوع وعمل المقارنه
من مفهومه وبدون ان يقرأ كلام الله العزيز القرآن الكريم ولم يقرأ سنة
رسولنا الكريم عليه وعلى جميع الانبياء والمرسلين افضل الصلاة والسلام
ارجو من صاحب الموضوع او المشرفين ان يحذفوه حتى لا نخلق عداوة
بين المسلمين والمسيحيين  وتظل الاخوه والمحبه كما كانت​*


----------



## danielgad (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

اقتباس :
 سواء اقتنع به أم لم يقتنع.
 فليس للعقل قيمه أمام الايمان بالمعتقد
 وتدور وتلف
 أرمي عقلك في مزبله التاريخ
 وتف
 يا بتكون خروف
 مش مشان نحط بدله صابونه ولا شمامة والا بطيخة
الرد :

 أتاسف عليك صديقي صاحب العقل 
 صاحب رسالة النجاة للعالمين
 وادعو لك بقليل من  الهدوء والتعقل في اختيار الالفاظ
اكمل الله عقلك ودينك بالكمال
 وارجو ان تحترم العاقلين  ممن قد .... يكونوا  أمثالك


----------



## danielgad (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

اكرر  الرجاء:
اقترح اغلاق الحوار من يثني ؟ من يوافق ؟


----------



## Spiritual (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

معلش يا روني يمكن صار عندي لبس من الموضوع عشان إسمك بس أنا كنت بحكي بوجه عام لا عليك ولا على أي إنسان كنت بتساءل عن المنطق في اعتبارات التثليث ثم التوحيد فتأليه إفرادي فتوحيد !! ومن الطبيعي إنه حتى المسيحي من الضروري يبين وجهة نظرة وليس هوي مقتنع بهاللإشي عشان الناس اللي زيك واللي زيي يعرفو إنه عندة وجهة نظر.. مش كل واحد تقوله مسيحي بيقولك من العنوان بديش؟؟ صح وهاي وسيلة معقوله عشان تعرف الناس اللي من غير المسيحية ببعض المبادئ المنيحة في الدين المسيحي.. ومش غلط بو صار شوية احتكاكات بين مسيحي ومسلم صح؟؟ يعني إنت عارف إنه فش حدا بيقصد يهين دين التاني أكتر ما بيقصد يبين مزايا دينه هوي.. ولو ما اتغير صدقني عشانّا عرب وعليتنا قياسية تستند على الإرث ومن زمان أهملنا دماغتنا "أنا آسف تاني مش لا إلك ولا لغيرك بوجه الكلام" بقول للعرب عشان ماحدش يفكر بقول غلط.. إحنا عرب يا صديقي والعرب فش فايده .. لما بيتمسكوا بإشي مش عايزين يتزحزحوا عنه "يعني عنزه ولو طارت.. بس مش معنى هادا إنه ما عنّاش عقول أو تفكيرنا أقل من الأجانب.. لأ يا خوي تفكيرنا أحسن منهم بميت مرة لولا العناد...
وبعدين مش عارف مين اللي كتب في الإسلام وما بيعرفش في القرآن والا الحديث؟؟ مش عاف عن مين بتحكي؟؟ ولو كنت قاصدني.. أنا يا سيدي حافظ عالأقل 20% من القرآن وحافظ أحاديث نبوية كتيره وحجيب إسلامي على مكة ومسيحي عبيت لحم وصمت إسلامي ومسيحي بصلي بالجامع والكنيسه.. وأنا مبسوط بيهمنيش إشي.. بحب السيد المسيح وبحب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.. فش فرق.. بقولك إشي طالما بتقول إنك مسلم... ليش ياخوي طالما إنك بتوحد الله زي ما بتقول ما بتؤمن بالمسيحية؟؟ مش الله قال لك لما إجا جبريل عليه السلام يعرف الناس بدينهم سأله الرسول (ص) قال له مالإيمان؟؟ إيش قال دخلك؟؟
قال((( أن تؤمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الاخر والقدر خيره وشره))) صح والا أنا غلطان؟؟ طب ما دام قال لك تؤمن بالكتب والرسل ليش بتؤمنش بالسيد المسيح وكتاب الإنجيل؟؟ .. حاتقول لي بؤمن بالسيد المسيح.. "" يعني بتؤمن فيه إنه نبي والا رسول وخلاص؟؟؟؟ وإيش إيمان برأيك؟؟ ليش ما أجا بدل تؤمن تعترف؟؟ الآيمان أن تؤمن بالسيد المسيح إيمن مطلق تحبه حب مطلق وتحب كل أقواله وتحب تقرأ عنه وتعترف بكل الأمه اللي آمنت فيه إنهم أهل كتاب وتعترف إن عندهم رساله وبكل هالأمور صح والا أنا غلطان ؟ يعني مش بس نقول والله إنه فيه المسيح وبس.. هادا هوي الإيمان.. والتانية قال لك في الكتب !! الإنجيل كتاب الله رساله.. ذكر إنه ناس كتبوا من عندهم كتابات "يعني أضافوا أو حوروا بعض المعاني" أنا بدي أسألك سؤال وجاوب عليه من كتبك إنت ...هل يوجد نص عندك في القرآن الكريم والا في الحديث إن الانجيل كله محرف والا كل مش صح والا أي إشي تاني؟؟ لأ وأنا أؤكد ذلك لك عن علم.. وأؤكد لك أيضاً أني لما قريت الإنجيل والقرآن لم أر فرقاً إلا كما قال أبرهة الحبشي غير الخط اللي رسمه على الأرض.. الإنجيل يدعو للمحبه وللخير والتراحم والعمل ويوصي بوصاياه العشرة الناس أن لا تسرف ولا تقلتل ولا تزني ولا تكذب،، والكلام كله موجود في القرآن الكريم والا أنا غلطان برضه.. إذاً ليش حضرتك ما بتآمن في الإنجيل زي ما (فرض ربك عليك)؟؟؟ ها أنا موحد وإنت موحد بالله.. بس أنا بأمن في الانجيل وبأمن في القرآن وبحب الاتنين زي ما قاللي قالله وزي ما وصاني المسيح عليه السلام وقال" أنا لم آت لأغير الشريعة ولا الأنبياء.. بل جئت لأكمل..) وقال إنه لازم نؤمن بكل كلمة وكل حرف نزلت من عند الله من بدء الكون إلى أن تزول السماوت والأرض.. يعني زي ما بطالبك تؤمن بطالبهم برضه يؤمنوا بكل كلمة نزلت من عند الله .. والقرآن لو قروه وفهموه برضه لازم يتأكدوا إنه من عند الله... فعشان هيك أنا الوحيد المبسوط ومش فارقه معي عشان اتبعت أقولا الله في الاسلام وأقوال السيد المسيح في المسيحية وآمنت بأن الله واحد وبأن الدينين ماهما في الواقع إلا دين واحد المسيحية واللي كملت اليهودية والاسلام اللي كمل المسيحية.. وحدوا ربكم يا جماعه.. وشكراً لكم مسلمين والا مسيحية..


----------



## مجاهد بالقلم (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*السلام على كل المحترمين،
عدنا من جديد بعد ايقاف عضويتي لأسبوع لسبب غريب هذه المرة .. ولا داعي لأن ادخل في تفاضيل ذلك لأنني أتوقع هنا كل شيء..
على كل حال أحييك أخي avram على ردك المحترم الذي أوردته في التعقيب رقم 110 .

واسمحي لي سيدي أن أرد عليك بكل احترام لشخصك الكريم..




			"الصديق مجاهد بالقلم، آحييك على إتخاذ هذا الآسم وهو مجاهد بالقلم، فهذا عملة نادرة وسط المجاهدين الإسلاميين والذين أعتبرهم أنهم مسلمين بصدق ويُطبقون إسلامهم وما آمرهم بهم نبي الإسلام. "جهاد القتال"
تحية لك وتقدير لآجل جهادك بالقلم"
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أخي الكريم لقد فتحت هنا موضوعا جديدا وبابا شاسعا لا يمكنك ان تختصره بحكمك هذا هكذا وبكل بساطة.. وعلى كل حال لا أنسى أن اشكرك على شكري واقول لك إن الجهاد أنواع ومنه الجهاد بالسلاح.. أما قولك أن هؤلاء المجاهدين بالسلاح هم المسلمين الحقيقيين والذين يطبقون الاسلام بحق فهذا قول فيه أبواب عدة .
نعم الإسلام أمر بالجهاد بالسلاح عندما نتعرض للاعتداء ولكن ليس كل قتال جهادا وليس كل مقتول في الحرب شهيدا.. فهناك قوانين وتفاصيل كثيرة يجب أن يعرفها ويُلم بها المجاهد بالسلاح حتى لا يقع في المحضور والذي قد ينساق له أي إنسان مجاراة لعاطفته لا غير.. وعلى كل حال فالاعتناء بالوالدين جهاد عندنا، وقول الحق وسط الظلم جهاد، وكشف الحقيقة جهاد، بل ان مجرد العمل من اجل اطعام صغارك هو جهاد.. والحمد لله على هذه المنة العظيمة. ولا يفوتني أن الاحظ اخي العزيز أن حكمك هذا بأن هؤلاء المقاتلين هم من طبقوا الاسلام بحق يمكن لأي شخص أن يقوله وأن يصف به المسيحية نفسها مستشهدا بالحروب الصليبية واحتلال أمريكا وابادة الهنود الحمر وغير ذلك مما لا داعي لمناقشته الآن.. فلا يجوز يا سيدي أن نحكم همذا فقط تحريا للدقة والمصداقية حرصا على عدم إيذاء شعور الطرف الآخر.




			"آداب الحوار تختلف عن آداب الشخص، فلم أتكلم عنك كشخص لكن قلت "آداب الحوار"
وتبريرك لعدم الرد هنا على الموضوع تبرير واهي، غير مقتنع به، والهدف أن يكون الموضوع يشمل على الرائ والرائ الآخر والقارئ يّحكم.
وعندما قلت أنك لم تفعل ذلك قصدت أنك لم ترد على موضوعي هنا، ولم آعاملك بالمثل ورديت عليك في الموضوع تبعك"
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أخي العزيز  اشكرك لهذا التوضيح انك لم تقصدني بكلمة أداب الحوار واعتذر ان فهمت قولك خطأ. أما قولك أن تبريري واه وأنك غير مقتنع به فسأعارضك في النقطة الأولى وسأتفهم النقطة الثانية. اعارضك في القول انه تبرير واه لأن الحقيقة يا سيدي أن ذلك كان قصدي حقا.. فلو وضعت ردي ذلك في موضوعك في الصفحة السادسة فقلة من سيفتحون ويروه ولكن عندما أفتح موضوع جديد فكثر من قرؤون وهذا ما أردته وقد تحقق لي والحمد لله. أما النقطة الثانية التي اتفهمها هي قولك أنك غير مقتنع بتبرير فهذا رايك ولك أن تقتنع بما تشاء.. هذا حقك.




			"وكون مصداقية الشخص أم لا هذا دورك أعتبرني غير صادق وآظهر عدم صدقي، وأنفي ما ذكرت عن تعاليم الإسلام"
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

دعني أوضح يا اخي افرام أنني لا أصفك بانك غير صادق.. لا سمح الله.. فقد رأيت لك من الاخلاق ما يجعلني احرص على شعورك ولم اقصد البتة أنك غير صادق بمعنى كاذب لا سمح الله.. لن ينحط حوارنا إلى هذا المستوى ان شاء الله. وانما قصدت يا سيدي أن الطريقة التي تعتمدها في المقارنة والحكم على كل من الاسلام والمسيحية هي طريقة غير عادلة وفيها ما ينافي الحياد والموضوعية، فالحياد ان لا تتحيز لأي طرف وقد تحيزت للمسيحية والموضوعية أن لا تغلب ذاتك المسيحية في الحكم على الاسلام لكنك فعلت .. كلنا يقع في الخطأ واحسب أن هذا ما حصل معك عن حسن نية.
أما طلبك مني أن اظهر عدم صحة ما قلتَ عن الاسلام فقد فعلت.. راجع ردي في الموضوع الذي فتحته ردا على موضوعك هذا.. 




			ولماذا تعتبر ما قلته أني قلبي بيوجعني وبأمرض لما بتحدث في الإسلاميات فقط، أنها إهانة!!!!!!!!!! الله يّعلم بتكلم بصدق وبّعبر عن حالتي فعلاً
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تصف ما شعرت به تجاه الاسلام؟ في حالتك هذه وبما انك ذكرت شعورك السلبي نحو الاسلام علنا فهذه اهانة.. ولا تكون الاهانة الا هكذا.. فعندما تكره شخصا ما فهذا شعورك.. لكن عندما تظهر شعورك الى الخارج ليسمعه المعني بالامر وآخرين وتقول له "اكرهك يا حقير" وقتها تصبح هذه اهانة.. فهل ترى سيدي العزيز من العدل لو أتى شخص مسلم يشعر بأن دينك مثلا.. وأقول مثلا.. 'غبي' ويقول لك: "لا أستطيع ان اصبح مسيحي لأنني اشعر بان هذا دين غبي... هكذا شعوري يا عالم فماذا افعل؟" لو قال لك احدهم هذا فهل ستشعر بالاهانة؟؟ هو فقط يعبر عن شعوره كما فعلت أنت.. وترى بوضوح أنها اهانة.. سامحك الله على كل حال.



			وناتي للرد
تقول أنني خرجت عن الموضوع في الناسخ والنسوخ، لكن أنا تّطرقت لها عندما أستشهدت بأية وحاولت إثبات المحبة في الإسلام وإستنادك على إحتهاد وفتوئ، ولم تّجد في القرآن كلمة محبة، فلجات إلى ما معناه وما يّدل على المحبة وهي تبرورهم
والذي جعلني اتكلم في الناسخ والمنسوخ لأني لا أريدك أن تهلك ولا تُهلك آخرين.لأن الحديث الصحيح يقول..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هل من الواجب أن تذكر في القرآن كلمة "محبة" عشرات المرات حتى ترضى يا اخي افرام؟؟ ليس ديننا لارضاء البشر بل ليعلم البشر كيف يرضوا الله .. وكما قلت من قبل لا أرى أي داعي لتكرار كلمات الحب والمحبة والعشق والغرام في القرآن مع غير المسلمين لأن العلاقة معهم ليست علاقة حب بل احترام واحسان وتعامل بالتي هي احسن إن كانوا من المسلمين.  أما عن الناسخ والمنسوخ، فإن كان سببك الوحيد في ذكرها هو خوفك علي ان أهلك وأُهلك فهذا لطف منك.. ولكن لو صح ديني الى درجة خوفك علي ان اهلك لأنني لا اعرف الناسخ من المنسوخ، فالأولى لك أن تعتنق ديني حتى لا تهلك أنت ايضا  ..



			كيف تعمل بأية منسوخة وتُثبت منها المحبة، هل تُريد أن تهلك وتُهلك كما قال علي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هل تعني بأن هذه الآية المنسوخة الموجودة اليوم في القرآن باطلة ولا قيمة لها؟ إن صح هذا فلن أعمل بها بعد اليوم وإلا فيبقى الاستشهاد بها صوابا لأنها في القرآن الكريم إلى حد اليوم 



			والحقيقة دفعني كلامك عن ان النكاح مذكور فقط في 5 مرات
وأنا أعتذر عن قولي أن النكاح مذكور مئات المرات لأنه تعبير مجازي غير دقيق فعلاً كنت آقصد من وراءه الكثرة
وعملت بنصيحتك وذهبت إلى مواقع البحث في القرآن ووجدت الأتي
كلمة نكح ومشتقاتها ذكرت 16 أية في القرآن
نكاح 5 أيات
ينكح 3
تنحكوا 3
يستنكح 1
أجمالي الأيات التي ذكر فيها نكح ومشتقاته 16
أما عن نحاح في الآحاديث 1017
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أولا قبلنا اعتذارك ونرجو أن لا نبالغ مع بعض في مرات أخرى لأن ذلك طريق للتهكم والسخرية ونحن أرفع من هذا في حواراتنا يا أخي افرام. أما عثورك على 16 كلمة من مشتقات النكاح فهذا لأنني لم ابحث حقيقة عن المشتقات وغنما الكلمة فقط كما ذكرتها أنت في موضوعك ولو يخطر ببالي صدقا أن ابحث في المشتقات أما عن الرقم المذكور في الأحاديث فهذا لا اعرف كيف عثرت عليه وعلى كل حال لن استغرب هذا لأن نفس الأحاديث تتكرر مرارا من محدثين متلفين فقد يكون الأصل واحد أو اثنين ولكن تم إعادة ذكره من مئات المحدثين لهذا ترى رقما كبيرا. وعلى كل حال ما المانع في ذكر كلمة تعني الزواج 16 مرة في القرآن وعشرات المرات في الأحاديث؟ ألا تحب أن تتزوج أنت؟؟ فلماذا تلمح إلى أن هذه نقطة ضعف في الإسلام؟  الزواج عندنا من أهم ركائز المجتمع لهذا يجب أن نحرص على تنظيمه وتوضيح كل تفاصيله .. ما العيب في ذلك؟




			أما عن القداسة فكانت النتيجة في القرآن موسفة "لا توجد مادة مطابقة لكلمة البحث"
أما عن محبة ففعلاً اية واحدة يتيمة بعيدة عن معنى المحبة 
أما عن كلمة قتل في القرآن وجدت 79 أية
19 قتال
7 أقتلوا
3 أقتلوهم
القتال 7
أما عن كلمة قتل في الآحاديث هناك 7858 حديث ورد به قتل ومشتقات الكلمة
وعجبني البحث بهيك طريقة وسوف أكمل البحث عن الكلمات ويتضح منها حقيقة الدين الإسلامي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

صراحة يا أخي avram  يؤسفني انك تريد أن تحكم على الإسلام بهذه الطريقة الكاريكاتورية  والغير دقيقة والتي ان دلت على شيء فهي تدل على عدم الجدية والاستخفاف.. لا نقول الا سامحك الله .. لكن دعني أصحح لك نقطة.. لماذا بحث عن مشتقات كلمة النكاح لتثبت انها موجودة 16 مرة في القرآن ولم تبحث عن مشتقات كلمة قداسة واكتفيت "بالتأسف" لعدم وجود أي نتائج مطابقة؟؟ لماذا لم تبحث عن كلمات مثل مقدس وقدس وقدوس وأقدس وغيرها؟؟ لأنك ببساطة لا تهتم لأي شيء قد ينصف الإسلام.. لقد وجدت في بحث سريع 10 آيات فيها مشتقات كلمة قداسة ومقدس فما رأيك بهذا؟ يعني توجد مادة مطابقة لكنك لم تشأ ان تجدها.. بخلاف كلمة قتال التي تفننت في إظهار مشتقاتها... هذا ما أتحدث عنه يا أخي أفرام.. المصداقية العلمية في توجيه الانتقاد للآخرين.. أين الحياد والموضوعية يا أخي أفرام؟؟ فهل عليّ بعد الآن أن أقلق حول كل النقاط التي ذكرتها أو ستذكرها لتبين أن الإسلام دين صنعه إنسان؟ طبعا لا.. لأن الحيادية والموضوعية غائبتين تماما في موضوعك بكل أسف..
من جهة أخرى.. ألا ترى أن صفات الإنسانية تحيط بمن تؤمن أنت أنه إله؟؟ المسيح عليه السلام.. ألا يأكل؟؟ ألم تلده امرأة؟ ألم يعتدي عليه اليهود بالضرب؟ ألم يمت؟ ألم يمشي في الأسواق كأي إنسان؟ 
تحياتي لك*


----------



## مجاهد بالقلم (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*أخي العزيز Spiritual أحييك واشكرك فعلا على هذه الروح الطيبة التي تتصف بها وهذه المصداقية العالية التي قل نظيرها في هذا المنتدى للأسف.. أريد أن أعقب على بعض كلامك .. منه ما جاء في التعقيب رقم 111.
وقد قلتَ:



			مع مين يا صديقي أفرام بتحكي !! المسكين طريتوه مش عارف ليش الله يسامحكم يعني بدم بس تحكوا مع ببعض؟؟ والا ليش بتتناقشوا مادام الكل حافظ درسه وبيقول للتاني صح؟؟ خليكم منطقيين ومش كل واحد حكى فكرة ضد أفكاركم بتطروه ،، على الأقل ادعوه للصح صلحوله أخطاؤه علموه ... ممكن ما تتعلموا منه لكن على الأقل أعطوه فكرة صح عشان لما يروح لموقعه مايقولش شوفوا شو عملوا المسيحية "" بكلمهم بالمنطق طروني !! وين التسامح اللي بتحكوا عنه والا بس حكي؟؟ إحنا ياشباب دين إسمه دين الحب والمحبة والتسامح لو قريت الإنجيل بتلاقيه كله بيدعو للتسامح والمحبه حتى للعدوين .. مش لما الواحد يغلطتله بكلمة نطره ..ومين منا معصوم عن الخطأ؟؟ كلنا منغلط وكل يوم منصلي ومنقول "واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن للمذنيبين إلينا" وكل يوم منصلي هالصلاة ولما ييجي التطبيق ممنسى كلام السيد المسيح لا منغفر للمذنبين إلينا ولا إشي منستناه يغلط غلطه صغيرة ونطره .. شو بدي أقول إلا الله يسامحكم بس المهم أنا عارف إنه نهايتي أنطر زيه على هالحكي فإلي الله وإلي السيد المسيح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

فعلا يا اخي سبيريتيال إنه لأمر محير ومؤسف هذا التسرع في الطرد وأحيانا لأسباب غريبة وغير منطقية أبدا.. هذه المرة أوقف ماي روك عضويتي لأنني كما قال هو:





يعني قلت شيئا قد يكون خطأ.. وعوضا عن تصحيحه لي يطردني؟؟ !!! قلت لأحد الأعضاء الذي شتم ديننا أن اليهود قتلوا ربه ومع ذلك هو يدعمهم.. ولم أقصد أي تشويه أو سخرية وإنما قلت ما أعتقد أنه الحقيقة.. ألستم تعتبرون المسيح ربا؟؟ الدليل كثيرون هنا يقولون عبارة "الرب يسوع".. وأليس اليهود صلبوا يسوع وقتلوه؟؟ الذي هو ربكم؟؟ يعني ما الخلل في كلامي لا أفهم؟؟ مع ذلك طردت اسبوعا.. انظر الموضوع بنفسك حيث حذف ما يروك مشاركتي تماما وحذف الموضوع واغلقه وطردني !!! انظر هنا. 
ولكنني اعلم أن ماي روك فقط  يفر من مناظرة لي معه لهذا هو يطردني لأي شيء.. مهما كان بسيطا وتافها.. لكن لابأس بمزيد من الأدلة منه عن عدم مصداقية منتداه.. وهذا كان موضوع المناظرة التي أرعبته..
أشكرك من جديد على حيادك ومصداقيتك ويسرني أن اكون صديقا شخصيا لك..*


----------



## Spiritual (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

بصراحة يا مجاهد ياخوي حكيك مفيهوش غلط بس زي ما إنت عارف مش المشكلة في اليهود المشكلة في الصحاينه واللوبي الصهيوني اللي ماخلاش إشي ما أثر عليه,,, تصور يا مجاهد إنهم قرفوا ميل جبسون اللي أخرج أروع فلم تبع آلام المسيح وقالوا عنه إنه معادي للسامية عشان قال إن اليهود همه السبب الرئيسي في صلب السيد المسيح وإحنا تربينا وإحنا صغار ولما عشنا في رام الله كان المسيحيين كلهم ما عندهمش شك إن اللي فسد عليه وعلم كل المقالب همه مش الرومان.. وطبعاً المسكين ميل جبسون ماتحملش الهجوم الرهيب من الصهاينه فمش عارف قضيته رسيت على فين .. وقديش يا دللي ضايقوا حبيبنا المسيح وقديش اتحمل منهم وغفرلهم وعلمنا الطيبه.. بس عاد تأثيرهم قوي جداً وفلوسهم بتلعب بالعالم كله الله يهدهم الصهاينه.. أما اليهود فإشي تاني عشان اليهود المظبوطين حتى أنهم لا يقرون بأن فلسطين لهم بل يعترفون أن الله اختارهم في أرض التيه .. بس إش تقول عنهم؟؟ ومن ناحيتك يا مجاهد فأنا معك بإشي واحد إن الله واحد ومعاك إن المسيح عليه السلام لا عمره قال إنه الله ولا قال إلا إلي يعني إلهي.. وصلى هوه وأمرنا نصلي ونقول أبانا الذي في السماوات .. كان إلهه بأبيه وكل مرة كان يقول "لتكن مشيئتك... عمره ما قال لتكن مشيئتي... بس وين الناس اللي بتقتنع؟؟ صدقني يا مجاهد لو إنهم قالوا زي ما قال المسيح لأنصفوا الدين حق إنصاف.. ومع أني قرأكت كتير في المسيحية والاسلام عرفت بالاخر إن الدين واحد واللي ما بيؤمنش بالاتنين غلطان,, ومعلش أعذرني حتى إنت يا خوي عليك غلط.. لازم اتدافع عن المسيح وبعرف إنك بتحبه زينا وأكتر بس لازم تنصفه برضه ونآمن فيه زي ما انكتب بالقرآن الكريم وزي ما قال جبريل عليه السلام يعني ولازم تعرف إن الإنجيل فيه إنجيل وكل اللي فيه موجود في القرآن الكريم كل الوصايا تبعت السيد المسيح موجوده عندم زيها زي اإنجيل والدعوة للخير والنهي عن الشر والأشاء اللي مش كويسه موجوده في القرآن شو صفا الاشي اللي مش موجود فيه؟؟  يعني ما تاخدش الكلام زي ما هوه.. زي ما بعض جماعتنا بياخدوا أيات القتال وكأنه الله بيقوللهم اهجموا عالناس وحاربوهم وهيك إشي.. والآيات كلها نزلت في مناسبات معينة وزي ما قلت إنها كانت لمما مشركي مكة ضايقوا المسلمين كتير وعزبوهم ما أجاش أمر بقتالهم فلما نزلت آية القتال حاربوا بس مش معنى الآية نستعملها كل ما يدق الكوز بالجرّرة .. صح.. وزي الإنجيل فمش ناخد كلام السيد المسيح "أحبوا أعدءكم" يعني يغتصبوا أرضنا ويهتكوا عرضنا ونحبهم؟؟ لأ عشان المسيح ما بدوش نسكت عن حقنا بس بيقول لك زي ما قال القرآن تمام إنه حتى العدو كن له المحبة فقد يبدل الله أمراً بأمر.. وبجيبلك نفس الآيه بنفس الإشي زي أحبوا أعداءكم.. وضبت مثل فيها بالمعنى الصحيح..... ومش نفسر زي ما بيعملوا بعض المسلمين " إذا لطمك على خدك الأيمن" إنه نوع من الخنوع أو الخضوع لأنه بنفس النص قال لك لا تقابلوا الشر بالشر.. وهدا هو المقصود فالرسالتين بيحثوا عالمحبة والخير والرسالتين بيؤمرونا نحب بعض وبيؤمرونا نآمن ببعض وبالرسالات السماوية كلها الله يباركلك يا مجاهد ويهديك يا رب للحق:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## danielgad (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

الي الاخ الحبيب Spiritual (و كل من  يحتاج ) :
مقطع من ترنيمة عزيزة الي قلبي اهديه اليك :
ضللت ببحر الحـــــياة فكان 			ضلالي هموما جسـام
فنادي يسوع بصوت الحنان 			تعـــــال لمينا الســـــــلام
------------------------------------------------
تعال  الي الرب حصن الامــــل      	و اسرع ولا تهمـــــــــــلي
تعال لمينا السلام وقــــــــــــــل       	شفيع المــــــــــــلا انت لي
------------------------------------------------
يقول الكتاب المقدس في سفر الجامعة ( اصحاح 12 و عدد 12 )
" وبقي فمن هذا يا ابني تحذر.لعمل كتب كثيرة لا نهاية والدرس الكثير تعب للجسد."
بقي ان اقول لك اخي الحبيب بصدق وامانة حزنت ان اترك الحوار واتركك دون كلمة ، قل مني ، ولكني اقولها مدفوعا من  اعماق داخلي : اقدر مواهبك ودراساتك و لكن هي تعب للجسد  وهي لا تنتهي فلا ينتهي معها التعب . تذكرت بين كلماتك آهة ألم و أنين فضاق صدري فيّ ، الي انك بدأت اكتب اليك :
قال السيد المسيح " تعالوا اليّ يا جميع المتعبين وثقيليّ الاحمال  وأنا اريحكم "
 لا شك ان اغوار نفسك العميقة تشتاق الي الراحة ، و صدقني فهو الوحيد الذي فيه كل الراحة ، وبل الراحة الكاملة الحقيقية. اترك عناد العقل الاعمي ، لتري يهوه الاله الواحد الحق الحقيقي ، ارفع قلبك اليه بصدق اصرخ باتضاع اطلب منه النجدة وهو امين وعادل ان يظهر لك ذاته. ليس لي ان اقدم لك اي معونة انما ما هو لي اقدمه اليك ، صدقني هو الوحيد الذي فيه المعونة و الشفاء وهو القدير و المحب ، وأما إله هذا الدهر ( الشيطان ) فهو يظهر متقمصا ، كملاك نور ، ليعمي اذهان غير المؤمنين  ليقودهم معه للهلاك الابدي اللانهائي المريع .
 اخي و صديقي ، اهرب من الغضب الآتي ، ولا تستهن بالتحذير ولا تعتقد اني ارهبك  ،  فهذا هو المصير  الحقيقي للعالم المسكين ، بدون الرحمة الالهية في دم المسيح !!  
 إن لم تفهم ، وآسف ان اقول هذا ، فلا بأس  فالله لا يتوقع منا  دائما الفهم ، فهو جابلنا ويعرف كيف يتعامل معنا  ويرشدنا ، فقط ارفع قلبك اليه بكل خضوع ، صدقني و أعلن له كل شكوكك وشكواك ، و تحاور معه  كشخص لشخص ، فهو ليس عن اي منا ببعيد ، و هو الصديق الالزق من الاخ .
 دعك من نظريات المسيحيين ، كما في رأيك ، فهذا حقك الكامل الذي لا ينكره الله عليك ، فكّر واعرض فكرك وشكواك امام الله بخضوع وامانة ، فهو الذي لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد ( اعمال 14 : 17 ) وايضا في
سفر الاعمال اصحاح 10 وعدد 35 
، "ففتح بطرس فاه وقال.بالحق انا اجد ان الله لا يقبل الوجوه
  بل في كل امة الذي يتقيه ويصنع البر مقبول عنده"
فحتي ان فشلنا في صنع البر فهو فيه  لنا البر المجاني الكامل ، فقط ارفع قلبك اليه باتضاع و بامانة .
هاك النص الكتابي الجميل - بدون تعليم  فوق العقل – 
 اقتباس من سفر الرؤيا و الاصحاح الثالث و الاعداد 14 الي 20 :
"هذا يقوله الآمين الشاهد الامين الصادق بداءة خليقة الله
 انا عارف اعمالك انك لست باردا ولا حارا.ليتك كنت باردا او حارا
 هكذا لانك فاتر ولست باردا ولا حارا انا مزمع ان اتقيأك من فمي
 لانك تقول اني انا غني وقد استغنيت ولا حاجة لي الى شيء
 ولست تعلم انك انت الشقي والبئس و فقير و اعمى و  عريان
  اشير عليك ان تشتري مني
 ذهبا مصفى بالنار لكي تستغني.
وثيابا بيضا لكي تلبس فلا يظهر خزي عريتك.
وكحّل عينيك بكحل كي تبصر
 اني كل من احبه اوبخه واؤدبة.فكن غيورا وتب
  هانذا واقف على الباب واقرع.ان سمع احد صوتي وفتح الباب ادخل اليه واتعشى معه وهو معي."

الرب معك آمين ،  فآمين


----------



## RoOoNy (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*اخى فاضل Spiritual

مين قال انى مش بحب سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام
انت هتقولنى كلام ماقولتوش
وانت عارف كويس انى علشان اكون انسان مسلم لازم اؤمن بكافه الرسل والانبياء
طيب وبعدين حضرتك بتقول ان المسيحيه جائت تكمل اليهوديه وان الاسلام جاء ليكمل
اليهوديه والمسيحيه
يبقى المفروض الواحد يعتنق الاسلام لان زى ما انت اعترفت انه جامع للاديان الثلاثه ومكمل لها
وانا لحد دلوقتى مش قادره افهم انت مسيحى ولا مسلم
وبعدين انا كل اللى قصدته اننا اخوات فى الاول وقبل كل شئ
وعايزه اعرف حاجه من الاخ صاحب الموضوع
بيقول ان المسلمين دينهم دين عنف وقتل
طيب تعالى هناواجهنى من كان السبب فى الحروب الصليبيه
مين البلد اللى مدمره العالم كله مش اظن انها دوله مسيحيه
امريكا وكلنا عارفينها
احنا بقى كمسلمين عملنا ليكم ايه احنا عرب وعايشين مع بعض
ايه اللى احنا عملناه يخليكم تقولى عننا دين عنف
ده دينا وصانا على الرفق بالحيوان
فتخيل قد ايه وصانا على الانسان
والانسان مقصود بيه اى انسان مسلم مسيحى يهودى وكافر حتى
مش تيجى وتدعى ادعاء كاذب علينا اننا دين العنف
احنا بردوا اللى بنحتل الدول وبنقتل اهلها اسئلوا اهل فلسطين من بيقتلهم وناهب ارضهم
واسئلوا لبنان وسوريا والعراق وانت تعرف
انا ماسمعتش قبل كده عن دوله مسمله قامت بأحتلال دوله اخلى
او حتى لو كان حصل مش زى الجرايم اللى بتعملها امريكا واسرائل فينا
واحنا بكل بله وغباء بنحارب فى بعض احنا اخوات فى وطن واحد كفايه اننا عرب
بغض النظر عن الديانه بس هنعمل ايه انا معاك للاخر وانت اللى طلبت ان ده يحصل وهرد على اللى انت بتقوله
ان شاء الله*


----------



## RoOoNy (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

وده رد بسيط على ان الاسلام دين من صنع البشر
طبيعى ان مش هيكون فيه حاجه صدق
تقدر بقى تفسرلى ده ايه
واوعى تقولى صدفه
احسن ازعل اوى


هذي حقائق علمية في القرآن الكريم وظواهر لم يكتشفها العلماء إلا حديثاً...


*اليكم الصور *


*فإذا انشقت السماء*






*دائماً يعطينا القرآن تشبيهات دقيقة ليقرب لنا مشهد يوم القيامة، يقول تعالى: *

*(فَإِذَا انْشَقَّتِ السَّمَاءُ فَكَانَتْ وَرْدَةً كَالدِّهَانِ) [الرحمن: 37]. *

*هذه الآية تصف لنا انشقاق السماء يوم القيامة بأنها ستكون مثل الوردة ذات الألوان الزاهية، وإذا تأملنا هذه الصورة التي التقطها العلماء لانفجار أحد النجوم، وعندما رأوه أسموه (الوردة)، نفس التسمية القرآنية، وهذا يعني أن هذه الصورة هي صورة مصغرة ودقيقة عن المشهد الذي سنراه يوم القيامة، فسبحان الله! *

البحر المسجور






*هذه صورة لجانب من أحد المحيطات ونرى كيف تتدفق الحمم المنصهرة فتشعل ماء البحر، هذه الصورة التقطت قرب القطب المتجمد الشمالي، ولم يكن لأحد علم بهذا النوع من أنواع البحار زمن نزول القرآن، ولكن الله تعالى حدثنا عن هذه الظاهرة المخيفة والجميلة بل وأقسم بها، يقول تعالى: *

*(وَالطُّورِ * وَكِتَابٍ مَسْطُورٍ * فِي رَقٍّ مَنْشُورٍ * وَالْبَيْتِ الْمَعْمُورِ * وَالسَّقْفِ الْمَرْفُوعِ * وَالْبَحْرِ الْمَسْجُورِ * إِنَّ عَذَابَ رَبِّكَ لَوَاقِعٌ * مَا لَهُ مِنْ دَافِعٍ) [الطور: 1-8]. *

*والتسجير في اللغة هو الإحماء تقول العرب سجر التنور أي أحماه، وهذا التعبير دقيق ومناسب لما نراه حقيقة في الصور اليوم من أن البحر يتم إحماؤه إلى آلاف الدرجات المئوية، فسبحان الله! *
مرج البحرين





*نرى في هذه الصورة منطقة تفصل بين بحرين مالحين، هذه المنطقة تسمى البرزخ المائي، وقد وجد العلماء لها خصائص تختلف عن كلا البحرين على جانبيها، ووجدوا أيضاً لكل بحر خصائصه التي تختلف عن خصائص البحر الآخر. وعلى الرغم من اختلاط ماء البحرين عبر هذه المنطقة إلا أن كل بحر يحافظ على خصائصه ولا يطغى على البحر الآخر. هذه حقائق في علم المحيطات لم تُكتشف إلا منذ سنوات فقط، فسبحان الذي حدثنا عنها بدقة كاملة فيالياته *

كانتا رتقاً





*لقد وجد العلماء أن الكون كان كتلة واحدة ثم انفجرت، ولكنهم قلقون بشأن هذه النظرية، إذ أن الانفجار لا يمكن أن يولد إلا الفوضى، فكيف نشأ هذا الكون بأنظمته وقوانينه المحكمة؟ هذا ما يعجز عنه العلماء ولكن القرآن أعطانا الجواب حيث أكد على أن الكون كان نسيجاً رائعاً والله تعالى قد فتَق هذا النسيج ووسعه وباعد أجزاءه، وهذا ما يلاحظه العلماء اليوم، يقول تعالى: *

*(أَوَلَمْ يَرَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَنَّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ كَانَتَا رَتْقًا فَفَتَقْنَاهُمَا وَجَعَلْنَا مِنَ الْمَاءِ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَيٍّ أَفَلَا يُؤْمِنُونَ) [الأنبياء: 30]. *

*وتأمل معي كلمة (رتقاً) التي توحي بوجود نظام ما في بداية خلق الكون، وهذا ما يعتقده العلماء وهو أن النظام موجود مع بداية الخلق.*


----------



## RoOoNy (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

وانشق القمر





*لقد اكتشف العلماء في وكالة ناسا حديثاً وجود شق على سطح القمر، وهو عبارة عن صدع يبلغ طوله آلاف الكيلومترات، وقد يكون في ذلك إشارة إلى قول الحق تبارك وتعالى: *

*(اقْتَرَبَتِ السَّاعَةُ وَانْشَقَّ الْقَمَرُ) [القمر: 1]*

*ويمكن القول إن ظهور هذا الشّق وتصويره من قبل علماء الغرب هو دليل على اقتراب القيامة والله أعلم. *

القمر نوراً





*وجد العلماء حديثاً أن القمر جسم بارد بعكس الشمس التي تعتبر جسماً ملتهباً، ولذلك فقد عبّر القرآن بكلمة دقيقة عن القمر ووصفه بأنه (نور) أما الشمس فقد وصفها الله بأنها (ضياء)، والنور هو ضوء بلا حرارة ينعكس عن سطح القمر، أما الضياء فهو ضوء بحرارة تبثه الشمس، يقول تعالى: *


*(هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ الشَّمْسَ ضِيَاءً وَالْقَمَرَ نُورًا وَقَدَّرَهُ مَنَازِلَ لِتَعْلَمُوا عَدَدَ السِّنِينَ وَالْحِسَابَ مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ ذَلِكَ إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ يُفَصِّلُ الْآَيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ) [يونس: 5] *

*من كان يعلم زمن نزول القرآن أن القمر جسم بارد؟ إن هذه الآية لتشهد على صدق كلام الله تبارك وتعالى*
*وسراجاً وهاجاً







في زمن نزول القرآن لم يكن أحد على وجه الأرض يعلم حقيقة الشمس، ولكن الله تعالى الذي خلق الشمس وصفها وصفاً دقيقاً بقوله تعالى: 

(وَجَعَلْنَا سِرَاجًا وَهَّاجًا) [النبأ: 13]

وهذه الآية تؤكد أن الشمس عبارة عن سراج والسراج هو آلة لحرق الوقود وتوليد الضوء والحرارة وهذا ما تقوم به الشمس، فهي تحرق الوقود النووي وتولد الحرارة والضوء، ولذلك فإن تسمية الشمس بالسراج هي تسمية دقيقة جداً من الناحية العلمية. 

الطارق







اكتشف العلماء وجود نجوم نابضة تصدر أصوات طرق أشبه بالمطرقة، ووجدوا أن هذه النجوم تصدر موجات جذبية تستطيع اختراق وثقب أي شيء بما فيها الأرض وغيرها، ولذلك أطلقوا عليها صفتين: صفة تتعلق بالطرق فهي مطارق كونية، وصفة تتعلق بالقدرة على النفاذ والثقب فهي ثاقبة، هذا ما لخصه لنا القرآن في آية رائعة، يقول تعالى في وصف هذه النجوم من خلال كلمتين: 

(وَالسَّمَاءِ وَالطَّارِقِ * وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا الطَّارِقُ * النَّجْمُ الثَّاقِبُ) [الطارق: 1-3]. 

فكلمة (الطارق) تعبر تعبيراً دقيقاً عن عمل هذه النجوم، وكلمة (الثاقب) تعبر تعبيراً دقيقاً عن نواتج هذه النجوم وهي الموجات الثاقبة، ولا نملك إلا أن نقول: سبحان الله!

الناصية والكذب







اكتشف العلماء حديثاً أن المنطقة المسؤولة عن الكذب هي مقدمة الدماغ أي الناصية، واكتشفوا أيضاً أن منطقة الناصية تتنشط بشكل كبير أثناء الخطأ، ولذلك فقد خلصوا إلى نتيجة أو حقيقة علمية أن عمليات الكذب وعمليات الخطأ تتم في أعلى ومقدم الدماغ في منطقة اسمها الناصية، والعجيب أن القرآن تحدث عن وظيفة هذه الناصية قبل قرون طويلة فقال: 

(ناصية كاذبة خاطئة)

فوصف الناصية بالكذب والخطأ وهذا ما يراه العلماء اليوم بأجهزة المسح المغنطيسي، فسبحان الله .. 

*


----------



## RoOoNy (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

نجم يموت






*هذه الصورة نشرها موقع وكالة ناسا (مرصد هابل) حيث وجد العلماء أن هذا النجم الذي يبعد 4000 سنة ضوئية عنا وهو يشبه شمسنا، قد انفجر على نفسه وبدأ يصغر حجمه ويتحول إلى نجم قزم أبيض، حيث تبلغ درجة حرارة هذا الانفجار 400 ألف درجة مئوية! ويؤكد العلماء أن شمسنا ستلقى النهاية ذاتها وتحترق، وعملية الاحتراق هذه ستؤدي إلى تقلص حجم الشمس على مراحل لتتحول إلى شمس صغيرة وهو ما يسميه العلماء بالقزم الأبيض، أليس عجيباً أن نجد القرآن يحدثنا عن نهاية الشمس بقوله تعالى: *

*(إِذَا الشَّمْسُ كُوِّرَتْ) [التكوير: 1].*

*حشرة أم ورقة؟*










*نرى في هذه الصورة حشرة غريبة، ويعجب العلماء كيف استطاعت هذه الحشرة أن تحاكي الطبيعة بهذا التقليد الرائع، بل كيف علمت أنها ستختفي من أعدائها في أوراق الأشجار، وكيف استطاعت أن تجعل من جسمها ورقة لا يستطيع تمييزها إلا من يدقق فيها طويلاً؟ إنها تساؤلات يطرحها العلماء الماديون، ولكننا كمؤمنين نقول كما قال الله تعالى: *

*(وَاللَّهُ خَلَقَ كُلَّ دَابَّةٍ مِنْ مَاءٍ فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَمْشِي عَلَى بَطْنِهِ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَمْشِي عَلَى رِجْلَيْنِ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَمْشِي عَلَى أَرْبَعٍ يَخْلُقُ اللَّهُ مَا يَشَاءُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ) [النور: 45]. *

*سبحاان الخالق عالم كل شيء ومليكه*


----------



## RoOoNy (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*كل ده والاسلام دين انسانى امال بقى لو كان من عند الله كان ايه حصل*
*ودى مجرد بدايه بس والتقيل لسه جاى ورا *
*وهرجع واقول انت اللى اخترت وزى ما حولت تشوه صوره الاسلام*
*لازم حد يقفلك ويوريك مميزاته *


----------



## siag_gis (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*الله ياروني !!!!ّ
كم هو جميل ان يكون الرد بهذه الطريقة
اشكرك*


----------



## Spiritual (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

بكيتني يا أخي الحبيب دانيال.. بالحكي الرائع اللي كتبته يا رب يخليك ويوفقك:66:.. ولازم كل العالم يفكر ملياً بقول الحبيب  ((تعالوا اليّ يا جميع المتعبين وثقيليّ الاحمال وأنا اريحكم )) فالدنيا يا دانيال زي ما بيقول الشاعر (تعب كلها الحياة ............ فلا أعجب إلا من راغب في ازدياد) والحمد لله إننا منؤمن بأن الله اللي خلقنا مش ممكن يتركنا،، ومنؤمن من أنه السيد المسيح بيستنانا بكل شوق ومحبه وروحه بتحوم حوالينا في كل وقت وبإذن الله نقدر نتخلص نم همومنا ومتاعبنا ،، وبشكر الله إننا منصلي له باستمرار ومنحاول بكل ما نستطيع الابتعاد عن الخطيئة ومندعي للناس كلها بالخير والهداية.. وأنا كتير كتير سعيد إن الله بعتلي أخ عزيز وغالي زيك يا دانيال "" والحلم اللي شفته قبل حوالي شهرين مش قادر أنساه"" ويارب يدخل النور في قلوبنا وننصر حبيبنا المسيح ونحبة بكل أحاسيسنا....... شكرا شكراً حبيبي دانيال
:big35::36_22_26::36_3_15:


----------



## محمد 7 (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

المشكلة تدور حول كل شخص يحاول اقناع الطرف الثاني بصحة معتقدوا 

بس لماذا لا نبحث عن نقاط التلاقي


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

الأخ الفاضل / ghadaa 
    (( 1 ))  تسأل عن العدل فى وراثة الأبناء لخطية الآباء.
            ++ فبنفس المنطق نسألك :- وما ذنب الأبناء فى وراثة الأمراض الجسدية ( مثل الإيدز  وغيره ) ؟؟؟؟ وما ذنبهم فى وراثة التخلف العقلى ؟؟    وما ذنبهم فى وراثة الفقر ؟؟ وما ذنبهم فى ولادتهم فى  بلاد ظالمة تحرمهم من كل الحريات حتى حرية الخروج منها ؟؟؟؟ ...... إلخ 
           +++++ إنه يا سيدى الفاضل :- قانون الوراثة .  
           ++  وهو لا يقتصر على المواصفات الجسدية والعقلية والبيئية ، بل يشمل المواصفات الروحية أيضاً .
           ++ وتوجد دراسات تثبت توريث الصفات الأخلاقية  أيضاً ، مثل العدوانية والميول الإجرامية ، أو هدوء الطبع .
               +++++  إذن ، فالوراثة هى حقيقة قائمة ، شئت أم أبيت . 
              ++ والعاقل يتعامل مع الواقع ، ولا يضيع وقته فى التذمر .
     (( 2 ))  وتسأل عن العدل فى تحمل المسيح لعقوبة الآخرين . 
             +++ إنه الحب يا سيدى الفاضل .
      ++++  فحتى الإنسان صاحب المروءة  والشهامة ، إذا رأى شخصاً مشرفاً على الغرق  ، فإنه يلقى بنفسه فى البحر لينقذه . +++ فهل ستقول له : لماذ ا فعلت هذا  ؟؟ لو فعلت ، لقال لك :-  سؤالك غريب  !! ألم تسمع عن شيئ إسمه : المروءة  والشهامة   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
     +++++ فكم وكم سيقول لك المسيح  -- الذى تعترض عليه ــ  سيقول لك :-  سؤالك غريب !!! ألم تسمع عن  شيئ إسمه  :  الحب    !!!!!!!!!
       (( 3 ))  ثم تقول  : هل الله يتلذذ برؤية الدم . ++ وهذا الفكر  -- الذى إقتبسته – كان ينبغى أن تحترس من ترديده ، لأنه من صنع الشيطان ، الذى دائماً يفترى على طريق الله  بمثل هذه الإتهامات ، كإسقاط  لما فيه هو ، لأنه هو المحب لسفك الدماء ، وهو : [ قتـّـال للناس ]  .
    +++ ولو لاحظت إتهاماتك أنت ، لوجدت أنك رفضت الرحمة – فى فداء المسيح لنا – بحجة العدل .
    +++ ثم عدت ، أنت نفسك ، ورفضت العدل -- فى موت الخاطئ بخطيته – بحجة الرحمة .
++++++++  وهذا هو إسلوب الشيطان دائماً ، فهو لا يريد الرحمة  ولا يريد العدل ، بل يتحجج بهما ، لكى يهدمهما معاً .
      (( 4 ))  ثم يتظاهر الشيطان بالرحمة ، ويدفعك لأن تقول : ولماذا يتم موت المسيح بهذه الطريقة الفظيعة ، لماذا لم يصنع الفداء -- من خطية آدم --  بطريقة أرحم من الصليب . ++ وفاتك يا سيدى الفاضل أن فداء المسيح يشمل خطية آدم وخطايا كل البشر ، فى كل العصور –  لكل من يؤمن – فلذلك إحتمل أبشع عقوبة ، ليفدى المحكوم عليهم بكل أنواع العقوبات بلا إستثناء ، فقد إستوفى كل العقوبات ، حتى الحد الأقصى .
    +++ وقول المسيح : إن أمكن أن تعبر عنى هذه الكأس ، هو دليل على عدم إمكانية الخلاص للبشر بدون  صلب المسيح . ++ لذلك مكتوب أنه ليس إسم آخر( غير المسيح ) به يمكن أن نخلص . ++ والفرصة تضيع على محبى الجدل للجدل ، مثلما ضاعت على الفريسيين الذين رأوا المولود أعمى -- وقد خلق له المسيح عيوناً – فلم يسألوا ليؤمنوا ، بل ليبحثوا عن مخرج لهم بعيداً عن الإيمان .
       (( 5 )) والمثال الذى لقـَّـنه لك ، عن الأب الذى يضحى بإبنه ، هو مثال مغلوط من نواحى كثيرة ، لأنه يتكلم عن شخصين مختلفين ومنفصلين ، حيث يضحى شخص بشخص آخر . ++ أما الآب والإبن ، فلها معانى روحية بعيدة تماماً عن هذا المثال . + فمن الناحية اللاهوتية : الآب والإبن إقنومان فى ذات الله الواحد ، فإنهما واحد وليسا إثنان . ++ ومن ناحية الناسوت – المتحد به اللاهوت – فإنه سـُــر بأن يتمم الفداء ، لأن الإرادة الناسوتية متحدة باللاهوت ، لأن اللاهوت إتحد بكل الناسوت ، جسماً ونفساً وروحاً وإرادة وفعلاً وكل شيئ . + وعن سرور المسيح بهذا الفداء ، مكتوب أنه إستهان بالألآم من أجل السرور الموضوع أمامه ، وهو قال أنه من أجل هذه الساعة – أى الصليب – قد جاء .
          +++++++  فلا تضيع العمر باطلاً ، ولا تسمح للشيطان بأن يلف ويدور بك ، فى حلقات ودورانات لا تنتهى ، بل إنتبه وإبحث عن الحق بكل أمانة ، وإفحص أفكارك قبل أن ترددها ، لئلا يستغلك الشيطان ويجعلك مجرد بوق له ، بل صلى من أعماق قلبك ، إلى خالقك ، وقل له :  يا خالقى إرحمنى وإكشف لى الحقيقة .


----------



## Spiritual (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*



RoOoNy قال:


> *اخى فاضل Spiritual
> 
> مين قال انى مش بحب سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام
> انت هتقولنى كلام ماقولتوش
> ...


30::99::99::66:


----------



## Spiritual (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

على فكرة حديثك يا مكرم يا خوي بدايته رائعه جداً وتحليلك منطقي جداً من ناحية العدالة والارث،، ومع أني بالطبع لم أقر نيهاية مقولتك لأخي أو أختي غادة.. المهم إن الحديث تبع الارث والظلم أو العدل الالهي.. ذكرني بحديثي مع مجموعة من ثلاثة من أصدقائي (( دانيماركيين ملحدين)) المهم كان التحليل من ناحيتنا ليس الاستسلام للواقع ونقول إرادةالله.. بالطبع هي مشيئته.. لكن الله ليس بظلام لمخلوقاته..
الموضوع دار حوالين الانسان إنه له روح وله نفس...... يعني الانسان مكون من Soul & Spirit & Body فالروح علم الله وروح الله التي تناقلناها من آدم عليه السلام أما النفس والجسد فالنفس تموت بموت الانسان والجسد يموت بموته أيضاً ولذلك فالانسان بدون روح مثله مثل أي حيوان .. لو ذبحت هذا الحيوان بقصد الأكل فلا جناح عليك..... يعني الجاجه فيها جسم ونفس ومالهاش روح..... ممكن تتعذب بالدبح والا الجسم بيتاكل وبتحول لأشي تاني مش مشكله لأن المخلوقات هاي انعملت إلنا زي الأرض والماي والهوا وكل أشي.. بس في إشي فيه نفس وأشي مافيش فيه نفس.. ونفس الانسان هيه نفسها زي نفس الحيوان وجسم الانسان رايح رايح لو عاش ملوين سنة والا عايش سنة واحده يعني المقولة هاي موجوده في القرآن الكريم بيقول "كل نفس ذائقةالموت" يعني إن الروح مجرد دخولها البشر تحوله إلى إنسان وروحه توجد به وتعود إليه بجسد آخر ونفس في يوم القيامه "الروح وهي علم الله وكيان الانسان وبصمته وعلمه) هي من أمر وعلم الله  لو أن الانسان مات وهو صغير والا كبير مريض والا مش مريض مش مهم عشان روحه موجودة وتستمر إلى الأبد.. الان لماذا نقول أن الله ظالم والا عادل ؟؟ المعادلة كالتالي.. لو مات الانسان صغير بالطبع لم يدخل في التجربه وبالطبع بيكون موته لصالحه 100% عشان روحه بتنحط في جسم من مواصفاة الله ونفس وبيروح الجنه عالضمان......... لمو مات مريض.... طبعاً الله بيعوضه عن مرضه لأن المرض مش ذنبه.. وياريت ربنا يعوض علينا يغفرلنا ذنوبنا ولا يدخلنا في تجربه.. ولو واحد قتل واحد.... المذنب بينشوي بالنار بقدر ذنبه والضحية بتاخد ثوابها من رب العالمين.. يعني زي مافي كريديت في ديبيت إن آند آوت.. إنما الروح بتمها عند الله ومادخلهاش.........
الان بالنسبة للي كتبته بموضوع الأقانيم واللاهوت والناسوت واللي بديته صح.. وقلت إن المسيح بعته ربنا عشان يهدينا ويمسح خطايانا ويرسينا عاللإيمان روعة .. بس تقول بالاخر إنه مش المسيح اللي الله بعته وإنه الله بعت حاله ولبس الناسوت وصلب حاله عشان يكفر عن خطأ آديم ولمين؟؟ مش هو نفسه اللي لازم يغفر؟؟ الحكي صعب شوي.. أساساً زي ما قلت مشيئة الله إرسال السيد المسيح...... ومشيئة الله أنه يؤدي رسالته حسب المشيئة.. أنا زي ما مقتنع إنه الناس شافت المسيح مصلوب حقيقة أقرها جميع المسيحيين وأيضاً أقرها جميع المسلمين "مع إنهم فهموا الآية غلط" القرآن الكريم بيقول "وما صلبوه وما قتلوه ولكن شبه لهم""" بل رفعه الله إليه .. أي أنقذه من الاهانة والصلب....... يعني بكل وضوح قوله شبه لهم أن هناك شبيه للمسيح انصلب بدله... يعني حادثةالصلب موجودة 100%.. الان هل هو المسيح أم الشبيه.. لا أنا ولا أنت ولا أي إنسان بالعالم بيعرف الصح.. والعلم كله عند الله رب العالمين.. بدله ما بدلوش عمل اللي عايزه منقول.. فلتكن مشيئة الله....... الآن لو بدله.. بيضل تفكير المسيحيين صح........ ما حدش قالهم إنه اتبدل ولازم يكون المسيح اللي انصلب..... ولو عرفو إن الله بالفعل عمل الفداء إنه جاب البديل )زي الفدو تبع ابراهيم عليه السلام بإبته) نرله ربه كبش....... نزل ربنا بديل للفداء إذا الفداء متحقق بكل الحالات.. ولو كان البدي بنفس جسد المسيح ونفسه.. وهو وارد حتى في القرآن إنما ليس بروحه وهو ما يقره الطرفان المسلمين والمسيحية.. لسبب واحد إنالمسيحية بيقولوا إن الروح أو الإله مش ممكن ينصلب واللي انصلب الناسوت..... والنفس مش الله........ وين ساعتها كان اللاهوت.... مش من الممكن إن اللاهوت كان مع الله الحقيقي؟؟ والمسيح بجسده ونفسه اللي انصلب؟؟ بدمه زي ما منعرف فدانا.. المسلمين بيعترفوا بنفس حادثة الصلب.. غصب عنهم.... عشان يمكن الله رفع روحه "بحسب تعبيرهم والبديل أو الشبيه هو جسد المسيح ونفسه بدون روحه........ والجسد والنفس.بشر ومش ضروري يكون إنسان.........
المهم يا مكرم يا خوي..الله واحد.. وعمره الإنجيل ذكر ولا مرة إن المسيح هوي الله ولا عمرة قال عن نفسه إن هو الله وطول عمرنا ولما كنت عايش مع إمي بيقولوا آب وابن وروح قدس.... وماعرفناش بألوهية السيد المسيح إلا جديد...... فالكلام صعب وفهمه بالعقل أصعب والحقيقة المرة إن ربنا كله ما عرفناه إلا بالعقل عشان ما شفناهوش...... الله يباركلك يا أخي
:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## مجاهد بالقلم (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

سلام
انتظر رد أخونا avram  على تعقيبي السابق عليه وأكتفي الآن بالرد على الاخ العزيز Spiritual، اخي العزيز أنا اعرف تماما أن الصهاينة هم سبب كل المشاكل الله يهدهم كما قلت.. وأعرف ان اليهود منهم أناس محترمون جدا وعادلون جدا ويرفضون الاعتداء على الأخر باسم اليهودية التي هي دين حقيقي من عند الله.. لكن ماذا نفعل الصهيونية مؤسسها يهود وأنا لم اقصد أن أعمم على كل اليهود و إنما الصهاينة منهم فقط..



> ومعلش أعذرني حتى إنت يا خوي عليك غلط.. لازم اتدافع عن المسيح وبعرف إنك بتحبه زينا وأكتر بس لازم تنصفه برضه ونآمن فيه زي ما انكتب بالقرآن الكريم وزي ما قال جبريل عليه السلام يعني ولازم تعرف إن الإنجيل فيه إنجيل وكل اللي فيه موجود في القرآن الكريم كل الوصايا تبعت السيد المسيح موجوده عندم زيها زي اإنجيل والدعوة للخير والنهي عن الشر والأشاء اللي مش كويسه موجوده في القرآن شو صفا الاشي اللي مش موجود فيه؟؟ يعني ما تاخدش الكلام زي ما هوه.. زي ما بعض جماعتنا بياخدوا أيات القتال وكأنه الله بيقوللهم اهجموا عالناس وحاربوهم وهيك إشي.. والآيات كلها نزلت في مناسبات معينة وزي ما قلت إنها كانت لمما مشركي مكة ضايقوا المسلمين كتير وعزبوهم ما أجاش أمر بقتالهم فلما نزلت آية القتال حاربوا بس مش معنى الآية نستعملها كل ما يدق الكوز بالجرّرة .. صح..


ممكن توضح لي يا أخي سبيريتيال أين تحديدا فهمت انني لم ادافع عن المسيح عليه السلام؟ المسيح هو سيدي وحبيبي أمرني ربي أن أؤمن به ونبيي أن أحبه.. لا خلاف في هذا ولا اعلم كيف فهمت انني لا أدافع عنه أو انني قد أقصر في حقه.. فرجاء وضح لي كيف كنت غلطان على حد تعبيرك ولك كل الفضل..



> وزي الإنجيل فمش ناخد كلام السيد المسيح "أحبوا أعدءكم" يعني يغتصبوا أرضنا ويهتكوا عرضنا ونحبهم؟؟ لأ عشان المسيح ما بدوش نسكت عن حقنا بس بيقول لك زي ما قال القرآن تمام إنه حتى العدو كن له المحبة فقد يبدل الله أمراً بأمر.. وبجيبلك نفس الآيه بنفس الإشي زي أحبوا أعداءكم.. وضبت مثل فيها بالمعنى الصحيح..... ومش نفسر زي ما بيعملوا بعض المسلمين " إذا لطمك على خدك الأيمن" إنه نوع من الخنوع أو الخضوع لأنه بنفس النص قال لك لا تقابلوا الشر بالشر.. وهدا هو المقصود فالرسالتين بيحثوا عالمحبة والخير والرسالتين بيؤمرونا نحب بعض وبيؤمرونا نآمن ببعض وبالرسالات السماوية كلها الله يباركلك يا مجاهد ويهديك يا رب للحق


كلامك صحيح مائة بالمائة وأنا أوافقك عليه تماما لكن اين من يفهمون هذا من كلا الطرفين؟؟ أنا لما أقرأ أن المسيح قال من ضربك على خدك الايمن ادر له الايسر أفهمها بكل بساطة ووضوح وأتأكد انها مقولة غير غريبة عن المسيح لأنها كلمة جميلة لكن عليّ أن أفهمها كما قصدها المسيح وليس كما يريد أن يفسرها البعض.. مستحيل أن يقصد المسيح بها أن نسكت على المعتدين ولا شك عندي أنه قصد بها أن نسامح المعتدي عندما يرجع لنا حقوقنا وليس ان نسامحه رغم انه سلبها ولم يرجعها.. صحيح أن الفهم التقليدي لكثير من المسيحيين يدل عن الخنوع وليس هذا ما قصده المسيح.. لأن رسالته كاملة وليس من المنطقي ولا الطبيعي أن يعتدي عليك شخص وتقف صامتا راضيا باعتدائه كالجبان..!! ليس هذا منطقيا ومستحيل أن تكون تلك رسالة المسيح.. لانها من عند الله الذي لا يخطئ والذي فسرها لنا في الاسلام على أن نقاتل من يقاتلنا ونسالم من يسالمنا وانه لا يحب المعتدين.. هكذا هو المنطق وهكذا تكون طبيعيا.. وشكرا لك على حوارك الطيب واعتذر من كل أخ او اخت مسيحية قد يضايقهم كلامي وصراحتي.. الله يهدينا جميعا الى طريق الحق..
سلام


----------



## Spiritual (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

بصراحة يا مجاهد بالقلم كلامك زي البلسم كلام صح ميه بالميه ولا غبار عليه.. وزي ما قلت بالظبط أننا لو قرأنا بين السطور ما تليناش النص تلاوة بس،ن لعرفنا المعنى الصحيح في الآيات القرآنية الكريمة والآيات الانجيلية المقدسة،، المهم التنين بيصبوا ببوتقه واحده عشانهم في الواقه رسالة واحدة فالمسيحي اللي بيؤمن بوحدانية الله والمسلم اللي بيؤمن بوحدانية الله مش لازم يكون عنده شك ولا نص بالمية إن رسالة الله خالدة منذ بدء الكون وحتى مشيئته.. رسالة واحدة يا مجاهد مش عشرة... وعشان هيك مافهمتش علي لما قلتلك إنك مقصر بحق السيد المسيح.. مقصر إنك راكن الرسالة عالرف وبتؤمن فيه بالاسم ولا كأن الدين المسيحي جزء من الدين الاسلامي.. والا أنا غلطان.. وعشان هيك الله قال لك في القرآن" اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم" يعني ما بداش فيه في 600 للميلاد وأنهاه في 660 للميلاد مثلاً.. ولو كان هيك زي ما يمكن تفكر ماكانش قاللك أن تؤمن بالرسل والكتب........ وقالك رضيت لكم الاسلام دينا.. وبنفس الوقت وزي ما أنت عارف قال لكل الأنبياء والرسل في أكثر من آيه إن الكل مسلمون .. عن كل الرسل والأنبياء.. صح والا أنا غلطان وممكن أجيبلك الايات اللي إنت عارفها.. وعشان هيك الإسلام "أن تسلم وجهك لله. مش رسالة محمد (ص) بل هو رسالة الله منذ بدء الكون حتى أن تزول الأرض والسماء.. وعشان هيك بقوللك آمن بالرسالة وآمن إنك لو ماطبقتهاش كجزء من الرسالة الكاملة يبقى إيمانك ناقص.. صح بقول والا غلط.. بس بدي إياك تدورها في عقلك شوي.. وتعرف ليش أنا موحد بالله ومؤمن بالاسلام الصح.. مش المقصور على الرسالة الأخيرة .. عشان عندي قناعة إن الله ما بينزلش إشي عالناس غلط.. ولا بينسخه ولا بيلغيه.. بس عشان هناك آيات الناسخ والمنسوخ وبرضه صدقني مفهومها غلط ولو قرأتها بشكل آخر لعرفت ما فيش إشي إسمه الله بيتردد والا بينسخ.. ومعلش حاتقوللي طيب كان في عهد آدم عليه السلام الواحد بيتجوز أخته وإن العملية نسخت...... وعاف إنه الآية ظرفية وماكانش في الدنيا إلا هابيل وقابيل وأختيهم.. يتجوز مين؟؟
سامحني بس يمكن معاي حق....... الله يهدينا ويهديك يا صديقي العزيز آمين


----------



## siag_gis (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*اخوتي الاعزاء
كم هو جميل هذا الحوار واتمنى ان يكون كذلك فى باقي مواضيع المنتدى وانا اؤيد من طلب ان يذكر كل منا محاسن دينه ومزاياه دون تعصب او جهل ودون ان يسب دين الاخر . 
وارى ايضا ان لا ندخل فى مناقشات غير مفيدة تؤدي الى اتاهة الموضوع ...
فعلى الرغم من ان الموضوع من بدايته كان خاطئا بافتراض افرام ان الدين الاسلامي بشري وليس من عند الله الا ان المشاركين من الجانبين اوضحوا الكثير من القضايا التي يمكن ان تجعل كل مسلم وكل مسيحي يفكر مليا في معتقداته عن الله وعن الرسل وعن الكتب السماوية واعتقد ان هذا هو مكسبنا من الموضوع ...
وبالرغم انني كنت فيما سبق اؤيد قفل هذا الموضوع لعدم مصداقيته ولكني الان اؤيد استمراره 
تحياتي للمشاركين جميعا
سياج *


----------



## avram (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

الأخوة الآحباء سلام ونعمة وتحية للجميع
بداية أرحب بعودة الصديق مجاهد بالقلم "حمدالله على السلامة" وسامحيني سآبقي الرد والحديث معك بعد تعقيبي على الحوار خلال اليومين السابقيين.
لم أكن أتوقع أن الآمر صعب ها القد على الشخص المسلم
الفكرة بسيطة جداً وكنت أتوقع حوار في هذة الفكرة كما يفعل الصديق مجاهد بالقلم
وأرجع لآذكر بالفكرة مرة آخرئ ربما من لم يفهموها يّمكن يقدر يستوعبوها ها المرة
ذكرنا أن شخصية المُرسل ومعاييره تّظهر في الرسالة تبعه، وهذا منطقي ولا خلاف فيه، وذكرنا بعض المعايير والوصايا في الإسلام والمسيحية، ووجدنا أنها في المسيحية وصايا وتعاليم سامية راقية ترتقي بالإنسان خطوه نحو الله، أما في الإسلام فهى بشرية حسب المقاييس البشرية العادية
وذكرنا منها المحبة ومقابلة الشر بالشر والإنتقام، والجنة، والضمان الآبدي والحرية في إختيار العقيدة والإيمان، والكذبوالقسم في الإسلام وتحليل الإسلام للكذب في الحالت الصعبة الحرجة.
وهذة الفكرة
ما اسهل أن تّحب من يُحبك، فهل أؤصئ الله في الإسلام بمحبة من لا يُحبونك.
طبيعة البشر الإنتقام ومقابلة الشر بالشر وعين بعين وسن بسن والبادئ آظلم، فهل آرتقئ الله في الإسلام بهذة الطبيعة الشريرة في البشر وهذبها ودعاهم لمستوئ قريب منه في معاملاته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طبيعة البشر أنه غير ضامن للمستقبل ولسان حاله الله آعلم، فهل نقل الله في الإسلام البشر من هذة الطبيعة إلى لغة الثقة واليقين في الحياة الآبدية؟؟
البشر تخاف من المخالفين له و غير التابعين له والآنظمة الفاسدة في الآرض تعمل كل جبروتها لكئ تُجبر رعاياهم في الولادء وحتى ولو قهري لها.
فهل الله في الإسلام كان عنده هذا المبدآ البشري في قمع من يترك إتباعه بتشريع قتله ! ألم يقل ومن بّدل دينه فاقتلوه ؟؟
هل الإسلام آرتقئ بالإنسان الذي يّميل للكذب والتهرب عندما يقع في ورطة ؟ أو حلل له أن يّكذب في ثلاث !!!!!؟ "الورطات"

هذا هو المقصود من الفكرة التي طرحتها وأؤكد عليها لمن يُريد النقاش والحوار
وللآسف الشديد ما وجدته من الآصدقاء المسلمين عكس ذلك تماماً
منهم الآخ سيجا الذي ترك كل النقاط ولم يتطرق ويتعب نفسه في مناقشة نقطة واحدة وحاول جاهداً في القول أن المسيحية إنسانية كون هناك لفظ الآبن والآب في المفهوم عن الله !!!!!!!!!!!! وآسفاه على هيك تفكير.
أما الآخ والصديق الروحي فهذا قصة لحاله، بعد متابعة ردوده الآحظ التالي
يذكرني بعادل إمام وهو ينجح في خداع المُخبرين في مسرحية الواد سيد الشغال بكلام كتير متناقض ليس له معنى أو هدف
رغم إظهار إسلامه وفكره الإسلامي في المداخلة التي عبر فيها عن معتقده بالفاظ موجودة في مداخلته وانا أقتبستها لتوضيحها لللقراء
فما زال يحاول خداع المسيحين بأنه مسيحي وأيضاً في نفس الوقت مسلم ويتارجح بين الطرفين ويُمسك العصا من النصف، وأنا عاتب عليك بشئ بسيط لماذا تخدع نفسك والآخريين بأنك تعرف الآنجيل وتؤمن به وفي نفس الوقت تعرف القرآن وتومن به ؟
هذا ما يُذهلني تماماً وكلامك به الكثير من الكذب والخداع
على سبيل المثال لا الحصر للآكشف للقراء خداعك بأنك تقول أن كل ما هو في الآنجيل موجود بالقرآن، ولاحظ كلمة كـــــــــــــــــــــل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هل هذا صحيح؟ يارجل كفئ هذة الكذبة، أنا سوف آضعك أمام شئ يّكشف حقيقتك
ألم تؤمن كما تقول بالمسيح وهو صادق؟
المسيح قال بنصح صريح لا يقبل التاؤيل أو التفسير الخاطئ، أن في الجنة لا ياكلون ولا يشربون ولا يتزوجون، لآنهم ارواح وليس أجساد مادية تحتاج للآكل والشرب والتناسل والمتعة والآكل لئلايّموت.
مت 22:30  لانهم في القيامة لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون بل يكونون كملائكة الله في السماء
رو 14:17  لان ليس ملكوت الله اكلا وشربا.بل هو بر وسلام وفرح في الروح القدس.
أما نبي الإسلام فقال غير ذلك تماماً أن الجنة بها آكل وفاكهة وزواج وحوريات وجنس وذكر لا ينثني ................الخ 
_*إيها صادق وإيهما كاذب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_
الواقع واحد من الآثنين كاذب، والآخر يستحق الإتباع
كيف تقول أنك تعرف الآنجيل وتؤمن به وبكلام المسيح والمسيح قال سياتي بعدي أنبياء كذبة، هل المسيح كاذب أم الذي بعده كاذب؟
كيف تقول أنك تؤمن بالآنجيل وأنت تعرف أن الآنجيل يرتكز على موت المسيح وصلبه لفداء البشر
ونبي الإسلام قال ما صلبوه وما قتلوه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! من الكاذب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تقول مؤمن بالإسلام وترجع تقول ما في شئ اسمه الله اللي بيتردد وينسخ الآيات، يعني ما بتعترف باسياسيات في القرآن !!!!!!!!!!!! ياعم ارسي على بر
يآخي أنت حر في إيمانك وعقيدتك والله خلقك إنسان حر الإرادة تستطيع أن تتبع ما تريد، ولكن هناك نتيجة لكل إتباع.
أعتذر مسبقاً للهجة القاسية وهذا ليس طبعي لأني أمام الله احترم الشخص المسلم جداً والذي لا يقبل بعض المعتقدات المسيحية، كونها تتعارض مع ما ورثه وتعلمه خلال كل سنوات حياته وآتعاطف معه لأن المفهوم المسيحي صعب عليه شوية ويحتاج إلى صلاة وبحث ودراسة وإعلان من الله لكئ يكشف له الحق وهذة رحلة ليست سهله.
أما أن تمسك بكل شئ في آن واحد هو أسف لأني لا أجد كلمة غير الكذب والخداع لمن يقول أنا أؤمن بالآنجيل والقرآن وأنه لا يوجد فرق بينهما وإنهما رسالة واحدة، هذا غير منطقي لوجود تعارض جوهري في أساسيات كل عقيدة.
أما عن تقوله عن الآشياء المشتركة من وصايا وتعاليم، البوذية بها تعاليم ووصايا جيدة وتنهي عن المنكر وإخلاقيات رائعة.
فهل المقياس في وجود ما هو مشثرك أم وجود إختلاف لا يمكن أن يكون الله الواحد مصدره وهناك هذا الإختلاف في اساسيات العقيدة.
يُتبع للرد على العالم روني صاحب الإعجاز


----------



## siag_gis (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

اخي العزيز افرام
اولا اقتبس من كلامك هذه العبارة التي تخصني
(((منهم الآخ سيجا الذي ترك كل النقاط ولم يتطرق ويتعب نفسه في مناقشة نقطة واحدة وحاول جاهداً في القول أن المسيحية إنسانية كون هناك لفظ الآبن والآب في المفهوم عن الله !!!!!!!!!!!! وآسفاه على هيك تفكير.)))
انا تفكيري فى ها الموضوع يخضع للمقارنة فموضوعك يفترض بالاساس ان الاسلام بشري والبشر لهم صفات وخصائص منها التناسل وان كل رجل له اب وعندما يتزوج فينجب اى يصبح له ابن ... وانا اريد منك دون اسفاف او هروب من الاجابة ان ترد على مقولتي ( هل الاب والابن من صفات الالهة ؟؟ ) ام انها فقط من صفات البشر!!!! وهذا لب الموضوع .
لا تشتتنا يا اخي بكلام لا يفيد واريد منك ان تدخل فى صلب الموضوع قبل ان تدخلنا في فرعياته ... ام انك لا تدري اذا كان الاب والابن هى من اهم صفات البشر ...
يا اخي الفاضل يا ريت تحترم عقول المناقشين لك وبلاش الالفاظ القاسية لانها ليست من تعاليم المسيحية البشرية.


----------



## avram (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

ناتي للصديق والآخ روني
تعودت دايماً من الآخوة المسلمين بصدق والله شاهد على خلال حواري وخدمتي مع المسلمين انهم
عندما تواجههم بنقطة معينة بدل من التفكير في هذة النقطة علطول من شان يُخدر نفسه يلجا إلى الدفاع عن هذة النقطة بنقاط آخرئ خارج هذة الجزيئة
مثلاً عندما تواجهة بنقطة أن نبي الإسلام قتل عديد من الأشخاص دون رحمة ورآفه مثال أم قرفة وغيرها الكثيرين، علطول يقولك أنه نبي الرحمة وما بعرف شو قصص عن رحمة الرسول.
ياخي ما راح آختلف معك ولا اناقش فكرة رحمة الرسول أنا بناقشك في شخص يقتل باشنع الطرق اشخاص أختلفوا معه أو هجوه.
على نفس القياس هذا ما عمله روني
بدل من النقاش في النقاط التي حواها المقال وهى عن عدم السمو في تعاليم ومعايير الإسلام مما يُثبت أنها من مصدر إنساني، 
لجا إلى الكوبي والبست من مواقع وأنا أعرف ربما هو لا يعرف هذة النظريات العلمية ولا يفهما، وإلا لكان حاور فيها بفكره وليس بالكوبي والبيست، فهو مجرد ناقل لا يفهم ما ينقله، فالذي يفهم ما ينقله يُعبر عنه بكلماته.
أكتر من مرة كان جواب الأحباء المسلمين على نقاط عدة كيف هذا والإسلام دعا إلى توحيد الله مما دفعني لكتابة مقال عن أن الشيطان مؤحد بالله
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38623
فبدل أن يناقش العيوب والسموم الموجودة بالإسلام خّدر حاله باشياء آخرى
فهل هذا المقال عن الإعجاز العلمي في القرآن؟؟؟، هل رسالة الله رسالة علمية أم رسالة خلاص وهداية للبشر وتغيرهم والإرتقاء بسلوكهم ومعاييره إلى معايير الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يأخي رسالة الله للإرتقاء بالبشر من معايرهم البشرية الفاسدة الشريرة إلى معايير سامية تقترب من معايير الله، 
وهذا ما أثبتناه في الموضوع أن معايير الإسلام معايير بشرية إنسانية يُمكن للملحد والكافر والشخص الذي لا يعرف شيئاً عن الله أن يُحب من يُحبه ويكره من يكرهه، هل أرتقئ الإسلام بالبشر في هذة الجرئية؟؟

ناتي لفكرة الإعجاز العلمي الذي نقله الصديق روني
إن كنت تبحث عن نظريات وكتب علمية لماذا لا تتخذ نظريات أينشتين كتاباً من الله كونه يحتوي على آمور علمية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
العلم علم والدين دين ورسالة الله ليس علمية
أنا هقولك شئ هل تعرف أن العلم عجز ولا يزال يعجز عن معرفة أسرار التحنيط عن الفراعنة وبناء الأهرامات
هل تعرف تمثال الملك الذي تتعامد الشمس على وجهه مرتين فقط في العام يوم مولده ويوم إعتلائه العرش
شو هاى الإعجاز، هل يصلح هذا الملك الوثني أن نثبته أنه من الله كون هذا الإعجاز؟
يأخي هل تعرف أن هناك في العالم قوة روحية شريرة تعلم آمور كثيرة وعندها من الخبرة والعلم الكثير، وليس صعباً على الشيطان أن يضع أمور إعجازية في أشياء كثيرة؟
وهذا يجعلني إضافة مصدر للإسلام أنه شيطاني بجوار مصدره الإنساني، أدرس عن علاقة الجن بنبي الإسلام وكيف كان له قرين من الجن، عن مّن من الأنبياء سمعت أن له قرين من الجن؟؟؟
الشيطان لم ينخس المسيح وقت ميلاده كما يقول القرآن ونبي الإسلام له قرين من الجن، في الآخر تغلب عليه وآسلم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

هل تعرف إن وهم الإعجاز العلمي هو كذبة لأنه لو هناك إعجاز علمي بالفعل لماذا شيوخ الإسلام الفطاحل لم يكتشفو هذة النظريات العلمية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فقط منتظرين الغرب الكفرة كل ما يتوصلوا إلى نظرية علمية يقولوا ههههههه عندنا في القرآن !!!!!!!!!
يافرحتي بهيك نظريات علمية، أتباع هذا الكتاب العلمي متخلفين لم يكتشفوا هذة النظريات، والكفرة هم اللي بيكتشفوها، وفي الآخر يقول سبحان الله كانت عندنا !!!!!!!!

وملاحظة آخرئ هل تعلم أن كل ما يّدعونه أتباع زغلول هو مجرد تدليس وتلبييس عمه للإتباعة بتركيب النظريات العلمية على معاني في القرآن بعيدة كل البعد عن المعنى العلمي ؟؟؟؟
رغم وجود مقالات وموضاع كثيرة بالمنتدئ عن وهم وكذبة الإعجاز العلمي في القرآن أرجو الرجوع إليها.
لكن آحترم جدا مقال للدكتور خالد منتصر وهو مسلم عن الإعجاز العلمي في القرآن وّهم صنعته عقدة النقص عن المسلمين
http://www.ahewar.org/debat/show.art.asp?aid=25550

في النهاية أرجو أن تقاس الديانة الصحيحة على مقياس السموم التي بها وتعارضها مع فكر الله وخط الأنبياء وليس على ما بها من أشياء جيدة
لأنني لا أنكر ان هناك أشياء جيدة في الإسلام، لكن تعرف أن الشيطان ليس بهذا الغباء حتى ياتي بدين كله فسق وفجور، أكيد ما حدا راح يقتنع بيه وبهذا لا ينجح الشيطان في ضلال البشر.

لكن الشيطان ذكي جداً لكي ينجح في ضلال البشر أتئ بدين مظهره لا إله إلا الله وهناك وصايا جيدة وداخل هذة الخلطة الجيدة وضع سمومه.
لأنك لو آردت أن تقتل إنسان تحتاج إلى نقطة سم وسط أكلة مظهرها جيد، وهذا ما فعله الشيطان

وضع نقطة السُم داخل الإسلام ليلغي فكره فداء الله الذي صنعه المسيح لأجل البشر، ويّحرم ويّبعد عن الإنسان عن محبة الله التي ظهرت في فداء المسيح والتي من خلالها ننال الغفران والحياة الأبدية، التي يُريد الشيطان أن يّحرم البشر منها كما هو محروم منها
أرجع للمشاركة رقم (92) للتعرف أكثر عن نقطة السُم هذة الذي آراد بها الشيطان قتل البشر وهلالكهم من خلال دين أسمه الإسلام وشعاره لا إله إلا الله !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## avram (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*



siag_gis قال:


> اخي العزيز افرام
> اولا اقتبس من كلامك هذه العبارة التي تخصني
> (((منهم الآخ سيجا الذي ترك كل النقاط ولم يتطرق ويتعب نفسه في مناقشة نقطة واحدة وحاول جاهداً في القول أن المسيحية إنسانية كون هناك لفظ الآبن والآب في المفهوم عن الله !!!!!!!!!!!! وآسفاه على هيك تفكير.)))
> انا تفكيري فى ها الموضوع يخضع للمقارنة فموضوعك يفترض بالاساس ان الاسلام بشري والبشر لهم صفات وخصائص منها التناسل وان كل رجل له اب وعندما يتزوج فينجب اى يصبح له ابن ... وانا اريد منك دون اسفاف او هروب من الاجابة ان ترد على مقولتي ( هل الاب والابن من صفات الالهة ؟؟ ) ام انها فقط من صفات البشر!!!! وهذا لب الموضوع .
> ...



حبيبي لو كان الآب والآبن هئ من منطلق الزواج والنكاح والتناسل فهذا طبعاً أؤافقك أنها من صفات البشر طبعاً
والله حاشا أن يتزوج ويتناسل ويّلد، ولو عندي هذا المفهوم في المسيحية لتركت المسيحية حالاً، لأنه حاشا لله أن يتزوج ويتناسل
هل عندل الدليل أن الله في المسيحية تزوج إمراة وآنجب المسيح؟
لو كان هذا هذا ساؤفقك تماما أن الله في المسيحية إنسان

لكن للمرة المليون وأدعو الله أن تكون هذة أخر مرة أضطر لتوضيحك الفكرة البسيطة هذة
هل الوصايا التي في الإسلام والمعايير التي أعطاها الله في الإسلام هل وصايا سامية ترتقي بالبشر، أم إنها معايير إنسانية بحتة؟
*أتحدث عن وصايـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا وليس صفات*
:a82:


----------



## avram (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*



مجاهد بالقلم قال:


> *"]
> 
> واسمحي لي سيدي أن أرد عليك بكل احترام لشخصك الكريم..
> 
> ...



نعم أؤمن أن المسيح هو إنسان كامل بلا خطية
هل هذا محور حوارنا، أم أتعّديت من سيجا !!! هل الموضوع طبيعة الله أم المعايير التي جاء بها الإسلام معايير بشرية لا ترتقي بالإنسان
نعم المسيح إنسان، لكن علم أعظم الكلمات وآرتقئ بالإنسان من طبيعته ومقايسة السطحية نحو مقاييس ومعايير سامية إلهية.
فكما قلت لك أن أنصاف الحقائق هئ كذبة
فالنصف الآخر في المسيح هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد
فكما رآينا أنه إنسان كامل كان في ذات الوقت هو الله صاحب السلطان
الذي يُحيي العظام وهئ رميم
الذي يخلق
الذي يغفر الخطايا
الذي له السلطان على الطبيعة
الذي قبل السجود والصلاة إليه
أما عن الصلب فهذا كان في فكر الله وآختار طوعاً وليس ضعفاً أن يّدفع ثمن الخطية ليُحر كل من يؤمن به وتكون له الحياة الأبدية

أعرف أن مفهوم الحب غير موجود لديكم، لذلك تستغرب هذة المحبة والبذل الذي صنعه لأجل بشريته
أنا الإنسان الخاطئ الضعيف لا أتردد أبداً أن أتحمل أى ضرر عن أبني، فهل الله الذي جعل هذة الغريزة والحب والبذل، هو آقل من بشريته في الحب والبذل والتضحية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
منطق المحبة مرفوض في عالم لم يتعلم منطق وقوة المحبة
أعرف أنك وغيرك من المسلمين تقول الله قادر على المغفرة بكلمة ودون أن يُضحي هو.
لكن للآسف هذا منطق تجعل من الله متناقض غير عادل، وتُريد أن تتعامل مع الله الرحيم وتلغي عدله.


----------



## Spiritual (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

على فكرة يا أفرام يا عزيزي ما فكرتكش هيك ،، ول.. هجومي كتير يا خوي مع إني بحاول أظبط معك ،، معلش ممكن يكون عندك شوية التباس ومعك حق.. زي ما بتقول إنت والا حتى المسلم أي في واحد بالدنيا بيؤمن برسالتين أو تلاته حتى؟؟ صح إشي بيجنن عشان الصح هالأيام بيجنن يخوي؟؟؟ مش قلتلك ميت مرة إنه المسيح قال لك إنه لازم تآمن بكل الرسل والأنبياء والشريعة من أول الخلق حتى آخره؟؟ مش هادا الحكي بتؤمن فيه؟؟ ما بتنكرش لا اليهودية ولا أي إشي ما بتنكرش لا إبراهيم ولا موسى ولا نوح ولا آدم ولا حدا....... طل ليش لما بقولك نفس الحكي هادا في الإسلام بتصدقش؟؟ ها وحده.. وبعدين مش قولتلك يا خوي إنه كل إشي أجا في الإنجيل أجا في القرآن.. قمت فهمتها إن القرآن والانجيل زي بعض مية بالمية بالنص والكلمات وكل إشي..؟؟ مش ممكن ... وجاي تقوللي عالجنة؟؟ طيب يا سيدي بالنسبة للجنة " إيمك من إنك مسلم والا مسيحي والا أي إشي وجاوبني بكل ضمير.. "" لو الله خيرك مثلاُ"" تروح روحك عالجنه وتصير ملاك.. يعني بس بتحوم وبتسبح وفش لا تاكل ولا تشرب ولا تتجوز ولا تغني ولا تحضر أفلام ولا حتى تضحك والا تزعل وتعيش ملاك""  والا قال لك " لأ بترجع روحك زي ماهيه وبتنحط بجسم حلو زي ما بدك ونفس تانية وبتعيش الجنة بالطول وبالعرض بتاكل وتبتشرب وبتنبسط وبتحضر أفلام وتبسمع أغاني وبتتجوز وبتعيش أحلى عيشة بقصور وكل إشي"" أي مين بتختار أمانه الله عليك.. قوللي ملاك........ أي هو مش عنده ملايكة كتير شة بده فينا إحنا ..... طب بدي أسألك سؤال تاني ... آدم نفسة كان عايش بالجنة والا بمحل تاني وأنا مش عارفه دخلك؟؟؟ أي كان عايش ملاك؟؟؟ والا إيش اللي خلاه ياكل من الشجرة يعني كان عايش بدون أكل؟؟؟ ولا شرب.. وما عندوش حوا .. وليش حوا مش مرته؟؟؟ شو بتحكي يا زلمة؟؟ وبالنسبة لقول المسيح "يأتي بعدي أنبياء كذبه" قريتها منيح والا تلوتها متل العاده؟؟ يأتي أنبياء كذبة بتعني بيجي بعد السيد المسيح أنبياء كذبه... صح والا أنا غلكان بهاي برضه؟؟ في نبي تبع البهائيين مسمي حالة نبي صادق؟؟ في أنبياك كتيرين زي مسيلمة والمتنبي ، ونبي برهام وفيه اللي عمل حاله نبي لما إجا سنة 1999 في مكة والناس جابته بره مكة عامل حاله المهدي وغيراتهم.. قال أنبياء ولم يجمع.. ما قالش كل الأنبياء الذين يأتون بعدي كذبه.. قال أنبياء مش الأنبياء أو كل الأنبياء ثم يا حبيبي محمد (ص) مش نبي........محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم (رسول) عنده رسالة والسيد المسيح قال نبي... شفت عاد مين اللي بيتلو ومين اللي بيقرا؟؟؟ راجع النص حبيبي بالأول.. معلش إزا قسيت عليك زي ما قسيت علي بس أنا قلبي طيب وعمري ما بحمل على حدا وفش في قلبي إلا الحب زي ما علمني المسيح الحبيب..
شوف هاي عشان مجاهد كمان .. بتقول إنه القرآن ماجابش إشي بيقول أحبوا أعداءكم.. شوف هالآية وأرجوك اقرأها ما تتلوها..((عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَجْعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ الَّذِينَ عَادَيْتُمْ مِنْهُمْ مَوَدَّةً وَاللَّهُ قَدِيرٌ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ)) يعني اللي عاديتوهم يمكن ترجعوا وتحبوهم فكنولهم الحب .. صح هادي والا أنا غلطان
واللي قلت عنه ((طبيعة البشر الإنتقام ومقابلة الشر بالشر وعين بعين وسن بسن
وَجَزَاءُ سَيِّئَةٍ سَيِّئَةٌ مِثْلُهَا فَمَنْ عَفَا وَأَصْلَحَ فَأَجْرُهُ عَلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الظَّالِمِينَ
إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تُؤَدُّوا الْأَمَانَاتِ إِلَى أَهْلِهَا وَإِذَا حَكَمْتُمْ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ أَنْ تَحْكُمُوا بِالْعَدْلِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ نِعِمَّا يَعِظُكُمْ بِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا
وَدَّ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَوْ يَرُدُّونَكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ إِيمَانِكُمْ كُفَّارًا حَسَدًا مِنْ عِنْدِ أَنْفُسِهِمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الْحَقُّ فَاعْفُوا وَاصْفَحُوا حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ اللَّهُ بِأَمْرِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ))
شو رأيك بهدول يا عزيزي أفرام...... الحمد لله عالنعمة ويارب يهدينا ويهديك قول آمين :yaka:


----------



## مجاهد بالقلم (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*سلام لكل المحترمين...
الأخ العزيز Spiritual أحييك وأشكرك على هذا الحوار الراقي..



			وعشان هيك مافهمتش علي لما قلتلك إنك مقصر بحق السيد المسيح.. مقصر إنك راكن الرسالة عالرف وبتؤمن فيه بالاسم ولا كأن الدين المسيحي جزء من الدين الاسلامي.. والا أنا غلطان.. وعشان هيك الله قال لك في القرآن" اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم" يعني ما بداش فيه في 600 للميلاد وأنهاه في 660 للميلاد مثلاً.. ولو كان هيك زي ما يمكن تفكر ماكانش قاللك أن تؤمن بالرسل والكتب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اخي العزيز.. أنا أؤمن بالمسيحية التي أنزلها الله.. المسيحية الحقيقية.. التي أؤمن أنها لم تعد موجودة اليوم.. بسبب ما شابها من طمس وتحريف على أيدي أعداء المسيح عليه السلام.. لا يمكنني أن استند على الكتاب المقدس اليوم للإيمان بالمسيحية لأنني لا أعتقد ان الكتاب المقدس كتاب دقيق.. نعم فيه من الكثير مما لم تلمسه الأيدي.. هذا نكاد نراه. لكن نرى ايضا بوضوح كبير ما لمسته أيدي التحريف لهذا لا يمكنني أن اؤمن بالمسيح على الطريقة التي يمارسها إخواننا المسيحيين اليوم. فأكتفي بالإيمان انه دين حقيقي نزل من عند الله يوما واختفى.. وقد ارسل الله الإسلام ليصحح النهج الذي حاد البشر عنه ويعود بهم من عبادة البشر الى عبادة رب البشر. ارجو ان تفهم قصدي وان تعرف ان هذه هي عقيدتي وإيماني. وأشكرك على حوارك الطيب من جديد.

الاخ المحترم avram، 
أبدأ بالرد على كلامك للاخوة قبل ردك عليّ لو تسمح..



			ذكرنا أن شخصية المُرسل ومعاييره تّظهر في الرسالة تبعه، وهذا منطقي ولا خلاف فيه، وذكرنا بعض المعايير والوصايا في الإسلام والمسيحية، ووجدنا أنها في المسيحية وصايا وتعاليم سامية راقية ترتقي بالإنسان خطوه نحو الله، أما في الإسلام فهى بشرية حسب المقاييس البشرية العادية وذكرنا منها المحبة ومقابلة الشر بالشر والإنتقام، والجنة، والضمان الآبدي والحرية في إختيار العقيدة والإيمان، والكذبوالقسم في الإسلام وتحليل الإسلام للكذب في الحالت الصعبة الحرجة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


دعنا نصحح الكلمة الملونة بالأحمر ونقول مكانها "وجدتَ" عوضا عن "وجدنا" 




			ما اسهل أن تّحب من يُحبك، فهل أؤصئ الله في الإسلام بمحبة من لا يُحبونك.
طبيعة البشر الإنتقام ومقابلة الشر بالشر وعين بعين وسن بسن والبادئ آظلم، فهل آرتقئ الله في الإسلام بهذة الطبيعة الشريرة في البشر وهذبها ودعاهم لمستوئ قريب منه في معاملاته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هل يعني يا أخي أنه لو أن الله قد امر مثلا بأن نعاقب المعتدي عوضا على أن نحبه.. هل يعني لو قال هذا ينحدر الى مستوى البشر؟؟ أخي حاسب على كلامك فانت تتحدث عن الله. ملاحظة اخرى لتفهم قصدي.. ألم يأمر الله في العهد القديم اليهود بقتل الأطفال وشق بطون الحوامل وأنه على اليهود ان يدعو المدينة التي سيغزونها للاستسلام فإن فعلوا واستسلموا لهم يصبحون كلهم عبيدا لليهود وإن لم يفعلوا يسحقون جميعا.. هل وقتها كان هذا "الإله" مجرد بشر وإنساني وبعدين لما جاءت المسيحية رجع الى رشده وتحول من جديد الى إله؟؟ هل فهمت قصدي؟ وصفك الاسلام بأنه دين إنساني لأن الله أمر المسلمين برد الاعتداء وعدم مسامحة المعتدين والسكوت عنهم هو مقياس غير دقيق وغير صائب. لان السكوت على المعتدي أمر غير طبيعي ويقودنا إلى الفوضى وانتشار الشر عوضا عن ايقافه عند حده.. ولو صح مقياسك فهذا يعني أن إله بني اسرائيل كان مجرد بشر ثم أصبح هذا البشر إله المسيحيين من بعد!!! أمر لا يستقيم!




			البشر تخاف من المخالفين له و غير التابعين له والآنظمة الفاسدة في الآرض تعمل كل جبروتها لكئ تُجبر رعاياهم في الولادء وحتى ولو قهري لها.
فهل الله في الإسلام كان عنده هذا المبدآ البشري في قمع من يترك إتباعه بتشريع قتله ! ألم يقل ومن بّدل دينه فاقتلوه ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عزيزي أفرام، غابت عنك نقطة مهمة.. لقد استعملت هذا التشبيه بالطريقة السلبية فقط.. فلماذا لا تستعمله بالطريقة الايجابية؟ لماذا لا تقول أن الانظمة الخيرة ترفض أن يقع رعايها في الخطأ وينتصر عليهم الشيطان ليخسروا الخسارة الأبدية بدخول جهنم لهذا تعتمد كل وسائل الترغيب والترهيب من أجل حمايتهم من "جبروت" الشيطان الذي يريد إخراجهم من دين التوحيد 




			هل الإسلام آرتقئ بالإنسان الذي يّميل للكذب والتهرب عندما يقع في ورطة ؟ أو حلل له أن يّكذب في ثلاث !!!!!؟ "الورطات"
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أحيانا الاصرار على بعض النقاط السخيفة يضرب في جدية الحوار لهذا أرجو أن نكون اكثر جدية في الحوار يا اخ افرام. وانظر الى المثال التوضيحي الذي يجب عليك فيه أن "تكذب" كذبة بيضاء تكون فائدتها عظيمة:
- واحد مسلم لجأ إليه هارب بريء من قاتل معروف وظالم.. دخل القاتل على المسلم وقال له هل فلان عندك.. "كذب" المسلم وقال "لا".. ذهب القاتل ليبحث عنه في مكان لآخر = نجا البريء.
- واحد مسيحي لجأ إليه هارب بريء من قاتل معروف وظالم.. دخل القاتل على المسيحي وقال له هل فلان عندك.. "لم يكذب" المسيحي وقال "نعم".. امسك القاتل بالشخص البريء الذي طلب حماية المسيحي وقتله = هلك البريء.

ترى يا أخي أن بعض "الورطات" على حد تعبيرك تستوجب انقاذ الناس فيه لأن أجر انقاذهم اعظم بكثير من خطأ تلك الكذبة البيضاء.. فلا تصر على نقاط تضعف وجهة نظرك يا اخي افرام.

... انتظر بقية ردي على ردك على تعقيبي السابق..
سلام*


----------



## مجاهد بالقلم (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*عدنا...
الآن الرد على ردك عليّ في التعقيب 167.



			أنصاف الحقائق كذب، فهل الجهاد فقط عند التعرض للإعتداء !!!!!؟؟؟
إليس هناك جهاد الطلب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

صحيح..هناك جهاد الطلب.. وقد فتحت الكثير من الامصار  هكذا.. وهذا لا يتعارض ابدا مع الاية الكريمة التي تقول "لا اكراه في الدين".. وهذا يعني ببساطة ان تلك الفتوحات كانت فتوحات سياسية لتوسع رقعن الدولة الاسلامية وليست لاجبار الناس على اعتناق الاسلام. الدليل أنك مسيحي وتعيش في دولة مسلمة ولا أحد يجبرك على أن تكون مسلم وأنه في اغلب الدول العربية يوجد مسيحيين.. لو كان الهدف اجبارهم على دخول الاسلام لما بقي منهم مسيحي واحد ولا يهودي واحد ولما وجدت قانون أهل الذمة من اصله 




			وعن قولك بالحروب الصليبة، هل هناك نص في الآنجيل أعتمدوا عليه هولاء في حربهم ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أنت طلبت هذا..لكن قل لي أولا.. من أكثر علما بالديانة المسيحية ومقاصدها؟؟ أنت أم البابا أورباني الثاني؟ الذي حث وحرض على الحروب الصليبية؟ اقرأ معي يا سيدي ماذا قال في خطبته الشهيرة سنة 1095:
"It is indeed the will of God; and let this memorable word, the inspiration surely of the Holy Spirit, be for ever adopted as your cry of battle, to animate the devotion and courage of the champions of Christ. His cross is the symbol of your salvation; wear it, a red, a bloody cross, as an external mark, on your breasts or shoulders, as a pledge of your sacred and irrevocable engagement". In conclusion the Pope quoted the text, "He that taketh not his cross, and followeth after me, is not worthy of me." (Matthew 10:38; Luke 14: 27.)​
الترجمة العربية لمن لا يتقنون الانجليزية:
" إنها حقا مشيئة الخالق، ولتكن هذه الكلمة الخالدة – الهام الروح القدس- صرختكم في المعركة، لإحياء ورع وشجاعة أنصار المسيح. إن صليبه هو رمز نجاتكم فضعوا ذلك الصليب الأحمر، صليب دموي، كعلامة مرئية على صدوركم أو أكتافكم، كتعهد على التزامكم المقدس والصعب." ثم اقتبس البابا في نهاية خطابه النص التالي: "ومَنْ لا يَحمِلُ صليبَهُ ويَتْبعُني، فلا يَسْتحِقُّني." ( متى 10: 38 ، لوقا 14: 27)."
(ملاحظة: الترجمة العربية لهذا الاقتباس مأخوذة من كتابي الذي سيرى النور قريبا ان شاء الله).

أما إذا أردت يا اخي العزيز أفرام ارقاما واحصاءات وشهادات عن عد الضحايا في تلك الحروب التي أمرت بها اعلى سلطة مسيحية فما عليك إلا أن تراجع كتابي حالما يصدر 




			الحروب موجودة منذ بداية التاريخ، والإنسان بطبعه يّميل للشر والسلطة .... الخ
لكن الكارثة عندما تكون العقيدة هي أساس الحرب، فانا لا يُهمني سلوك الآفراد فجميع البشر خطاه ولا يوجد من هو كامل.
لكن ما آرفضه عندما يكون هناك قاعدة من الآيات التي تُسب إلى الله تّحض على القتل، لم أرئ الحروب ولا مرة تستخدم نصوص من الآنجيل في حربها!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يبقى هذا فهمك انت للقرآن ولا يمكن ان تحكم على دين تتبعه أمة عظيمة بفقط بفهمك الذي قد يكون قاصرا أو مقصرا أو خاطئا أو تدفعه أي مشاعر دينية أخرى مناقضة.. سيبقى حكمك دائما غير دقيق وغير صائب في ظل كل هذه المعطيات .. لهذا لا أرى اي داعي لأن تكرر مثل هذه التهمة الباطلة التي يمكنك دخول منتديات اسلامية وتسأل عنها.. او بكل بساطة يا اخ افرام اسأل مركز الفتوى بموقع اسلام واب عن تفسير تلك الآيات وكيف يجب أن تفهمها فهما صحيح ودع العلماء المسلمين يفسرونها لك بطريقة صحيحة.. ولا تقل لي أنهم سيجملونها ويقولون كلام غير صحيح لان هذه حجة تقليدية واهية جدا يمكننا أن نستعملها أيضا مع قول المسيح "لم أتي من اجل السلام وإنما السيف والانتقام" (ألخ).. اقبل تفسيرنا لديننا وسنقبل تفسيرك لدينك.. اعتقد ان هذا عدل.




			إلى متى نّخلط ونضيف من عندنا للإثبات ما نُريد
هل أنا قلت ياحقير !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ولا حتى الكراهية !!!! ياسيدي فقط أنا قلت بآمرض وقلبي بيوجعني وهذة حقيقة لا أنكرها.............. يآخي هيدا شعوري وطبيعتي، لكن لم أهين آحد
ولا داعي لتوضيح اسباب مرضي ووجع قلبي، لعدم توسيع وتشتيت الموضوع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا عزيزي افرام لا يوجد اي خلط.. أنا فقط اعطيتك مثال ولم أقل أنك قلت هذا.. ولكن لتفهم قصدي اخبرني ماهو شعورك لو قلت أنا عن دينك ما قلته أنت عن ديني؟ ماذا سيكون شعورك لو قلت أنا : "اشعر بالمرض وقلبي يوجعني لما اتحدث عن المسيحية" !! ألن تؤذيك هذه الكلمة؟؟ ان كنت تحب المسيحية فلابد أن تؤذيك. فاحرص على مشاعرنا كما نحرص على مشاعرك.




			لا أريد أن ترضيني، لكن أريد أن آرئ الدعوة إلى محبة الآخرين واضحة، لكئ لا يفهم المتعصبين ويقتلوا آخوتهم في الإنسانية إستناداً لهذا التعليم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ها.. جميل .. قلت كلمة حق لا بد ان نلفت لها الانتباه.. المشكلة إذن في المتعصبين الذين يفسرون الاسلام على هواهم وليست المشكلة في الاسلام  فقط لا تكن انت من المتعصبين يا اخي افرام وأنا انزهك عن هذا وافهم الاسلام بطريقة غير متعصبة وكما يفسره لك علماء الاسلام الربانيين والمعترف بهم. فإن اعجبك اسلوبنا فبها ونعم.. وغن رأيت ان اسلوبك أفضل فاقبل الاختلاف على الاقل ولا تنتقدنا لمجرد اننا لسنا نسخطة طبق الاصل منكم 




			أنتظر إجابتك هل الآيات المنسوخة معمول بها، أم هى كانت لوقت حتى جاءت آية آخرئ تبطل العمل وحكم الأية السابقة وتُعطي مفهوم جديد في هذا الشان.
لها قيمة وفاعلية قبل وقت مجئ الأية الناسخة
فمتى وّجد الماء بّطل التيمم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اجيبك بطريقة تفصيلية ومن مصدر موثوق .. موقع اسلام واب الشهير:



ويأتي النسخ في القرآن على ثلاثة أنحاء: 
الأول: نسخ التلاوة والحكم معًا، ومثاله حديث عائشة قالت: ( كان فيما أنزل عشر رضعات معلومات يحُرمن، ثم نُسخن بخمس معلومات ) رواه مسلم وغيره . 
الثاني: نسخ الحكم وبقاء التلاوة، ومثاله قوله تعالى: { الآن خفف الله عنكم وعلم أن فيكم ضعفا فإن يكن   منكم مائة صابرة يغلبوا مائتين وإن يكن منكم ألف يغلبوا ألفين بإذن الله والله مع الصابرين } (الأنفال:66) فهذه الآية نسخت حكم الآية السابقة لها مع بقاء تلاوتها، وهي قوله تعالى: { يا أيها النبي حرض المؤمنين على القتال إن يكن منكم عشرون صابرون يغلبوا مائتين وإن يكن منكم مائة يغلبوا ألفا من الذين كفروا بأنهم قوم لا يفقهون } (الأنفال:65) .
الثالث: نسخ التلاوة مع بقاء الحكم، ومنه ما سبق في حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها: ( ثم نسخن بخمس معلومات ) فإن تحديد الرضاع المحرِّم بخمس رضعات، ثابت حكمًا لا تلاوة . 

ووجود النسخ في الشريعة له حِكَمٌ عديدة، منها مراعاة مصالح العباد، ولا شك فإن بعض مصالح الدعوة الإسلامية في بداية أمرها، تختلف عنها بعد تكوينها واستقرارها، فاقتضى ذلك الحال تغيُّر بعض الأحكام؛ مراعاة لتلك المصالح، وهذا واضح في بعض أحكام المرحلة المكية والمرحلة المدنية، وكذلك عند بداية العهد المدني وعند وفاة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .
  ومن حكم النسخ أيضًا ابتلاء المكلفين واختبارهم بالامتثال وعدمه، ومنها كذلك إرادة الخير لهذا الأمة والتيسير عليها، لأن النسخ إن كان إلى أشق ففيه زيادة ثواب، وإن كان إلى أخف ففيه سهولة ويسر. وفقنا الله للعمل بأحكام شرعه، والفقه في أحكام دينه، ويسَّر الله لنا اتباع هدي نبيه .

أنقر للتوسيع...


أرجو أن يشفي هذا الجواب غليل سؤالك  




			وهل في الزواج عيب !!!!! انا متزوج
العيب عندما نّفرد لأمور الكثير من الوصايا وآهم شئ في الحياة هي المحبة فلا توجد هذة الكلمة إلا مرة بعيدة عن معناها
بجد أستغرب عن عداوة القرآن تجاه الكلمة، فلم يذكرها.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عندنا يا اخي افرام اهم شيء هو الزواج مش المحبة.. نرفض المحبة قبل الزواج والتي قد تؤدي الى الخطأ والوقوع في الزنا.. لهذا نقدس الزواج أكثر من مجرد المحبة  :yahoo: هذا أسلوب حياتنا فاحترم طريقتنا في الحياة من فضلك.. لا نطلب الكثير اعتقد؟
بعدين عدم وجود العشرات من كلمات الحب والهيام في القرآن لا تعني معاداة لها.. فهل يعني مثلا لو لم اسمي واحد من أولادي محمد هل يعني هذا أني عدو لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم؟؟؟ أمر لا يعقل ولا يصدق أن نفكر هكذا.. رجاء خلينا أكثر جدية في توجيه الانتقاد.. اكون لك شاكرا.

أما تفسيرك لإيمانك بالمسيح الإله وما إلى ذلك فلن أجادلك فيه كثيرا.. فهذا إيمانك وآمن بما تشاء.. ولكن ارفض فقط قولك أننا لا نعرف معنى المحبة وان مفهوم الحب غير موجود لدينا.. هذه اهانة جديدة .. تؤسفني ان تطلع منك انت وقد رأينا معك حوارا طيبا فلا تفسده في آخر الكلام.. 
أرجع وأقول مفهومك عن الوهية المسيح سنفرد له موضوعا جديدا في وقت لاحق.. لأنه أغرب المفاهيم بالنسبة الي وأكثر ما يمنعني شخصيا من التصديق أن دينكم هذا هو المسيحية الحقيقية. مع احترامي لمشاعركم الدينية.
سلام*


----------



## fredyyy (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*Spiritual*
*مش قلتلك ميت مرة إنه المسيح قال لك إنه لازم تآمن بكل الرسل والأنبياء والشريعة من أول الخلق حتى آخره*

*لن أقول لك أين قال المسيح هذا ... لكن أقول ُكف عن الكذب *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

* قمت فهمتها إن .... والانجيل زي بعض مية بالمية بالنص والكلمات وكل إشي*

*لا يوجد شئ مثل الكتاب المقدس بعهديه  *

*وكفاك خلط الأمور ومزج كلام الله بمعتقدات الناس (هذا زيف)*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

* وبتنحط بجسم حلو زي ما بدك ونفس تانية وبتعيش الجنة بالطول وبالعرض بتاكل وتبتشرب وبتنبسط وبتحضر أفلام وتبسمع أغاني وبتتجوز وبتعيش أحلى عيشة بقصور وكل إشي"" أي مين بتختار أمانه الله عليك.. قوللي ملاك*

*إشباع الغريزة الإنسانية ياأستاذ/سبيريت لا يُرضي الله *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

* في نبي تبع البهائيين ....*

*هل أنت بهائي ؟ كن شجاعاً وجاوب بصراحة*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

* .. صح هادي والا أنا غلطان*

*هذة الكلمة كررتها مرات ... لتثبت عدم تأكدك وعدم ثباتك فيما تقول*

*معتقداتك غير يقينية و منزعزعة فأنت تعرج بين الفرقتين*


----------



## avram (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

سلام ونعمة
مع عدم حماسي للحوار معك آخي الحبيب Spiritual لأني عن جد إيمانك بدعة خطيرة جداً
وأتذكر ما قاله إيليا النبي للشعب في العهد القديم
إلى متى تعرجون بين الفرقتين؟ إن كان الرب هو الله فأعبدوه، وإن كان البعل هو الله فأعبدوه
أن ما يرفضه الله وما يُزعجني فعلاً هو الخداع والكذب ومحاولة اللعب على كل الآطراف
قسوتي وانا باعرف أني كنت قاسي فعلاً وقلت أنا آحترم المسلم وآتعاطف معه، لكن شخص مثلك لأبد أن اكون قاسي معك من شان تفوق وترسي على بر.
لم تجاوب على آسلئتي، التي سالت عنها ولو ما بّدك تجاوب في المنتدئ جاوب بينك وبين نفسك وهتعرف حقيقة نفسك.

الشئ الذيذ وآضحكني جداً أنك شخص ذكي ولذيذ، والموضوع بالنسبة ليك لما سالت من كاذب المسيح أم نبي الإسلام، لم تجاوب وقلت لو خيروك شو راح تختار !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هو الموضوع إختيار!!!!!!!!!!!!، طماطم او بندوة بأختار شو الآفضل لي !!؟ وما هو يشبعني ويشبع شهواتك وآهوائك!!!!!!!!!!!!
_*بتنقي أيه اللي يشبع رغباتك في الإسلام وتاخده، وتنقي من المسيحية الأشياء الجميلة كالمحبة وغيرها*_
وعملت كوكتيل على مزاجك!!!!!!!!!! شئ حلو

يأخي أنت أمام شخص ورسالة تقول أن الجنة أو ملكوت الله ما فيها زواج ولا آكل وشرب، بل سيكونون كملائكة الله، وشخص بيقولك أن الجنة فاكهة وعنب ولبن وخمر وحور عين وولدان كمان مخلدون و********** لا ينثني
القضية ما سالتك شو راح تختار لأني عارف طبعاً إختيارك أو الإختيار البشري عموما وهو إختيار جسدي حيواني شهواني وهذا طبيعي في البشر، الذين يعيشون في هذا الجسد الشهواني الحيواني، وهذا ما لعب عليه نبي الإسلام في إغراء أتباعه ولا سيما الرجال. 
*لكن سالتك من كاذب ومن صادق ؟؟؟؟*
وما بيزعلني لو آعترفت أن المسيح كاذب وتختار إتباع نبي الإسلام هذا قرارك وأنت حــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتر 
 كما قال إيليا
أن كان الرب هو الله فاعبدوه وإن كان البعل فاعبدوه، هيدا قرار شخصي وأنت تتحمل النتيجة، أما أن تقول انا أؤمن بالمسيح وهو صادق لكن بتعجبني الجنة في الإسلام حسب قول نبي الإسلام لأنها بها جنس وآكل وشرب وخمر وأفلام "وموضوع الأفلام دة من عندك" ما تّظلم نبي الإسلام هو ما قال فيه أفلام"
هو ركز على الجنس و72 حورية ووصف الحوريات كيف ومقعدتها نحو ميل ................ الخ
وقال عن بحور من اللبن والخمر.........الخ
وما تنسئ ظل الأشجار والنخيل، لأن الطبيعة الصحراوية كانت قاحلة ويشتاقون إلى الظل
وما بتعرف أن الآنجيل بيقول أن السماء ما راح يكون بيها شمس لأن الله هو نورها

لكن جهل نبي الإسلام بطبيعة السماء تخيل أن هناك هتكون شمس فلابد من الحاجة إلى الظل وترغيب البدو إللي كانت الشمس حارقه فيهم طول اليوم.

آختار ما تشاء، لكن لا تجمع وتنقي اللي بيعجبك في الرسالات على مزاجك
أمام هذا التناقض ليس لدينا سوئ شئ واحد إما المسيح كاذب أو نبي الإسلام كاذب
وما حدا يقولي أن الآنجيل محرف، لأنه أنت بنفسك آعترفت أن الإختيار الطبيعي للبشر أنهم يختاروا الجنة اللي فيها جنس ولبن وخمر وحور عين وولدان مخلدون
فهل تعتقد _*الكفـــــــــــــــــرة*_ اللي حرفوا الآنجيل وغيروا كلام المسيح، أن المسيح قالهم أن الجنة فيها آكل وشرب وخمر وزواج، وهم ما عجبهم هيدا الكلام وحرفوا كلام المسيح ونسبوا هذا الكلام إلى المسيح إن ملكوت الله مافيه شئ من الملذات الجسدية اللي أنت آعترفت أن البشر بينجبوا إليها ويتمونوها ويفضلونها.
يآخي القضية مو أنت شو بّدك
أنا حطيتك في مواجهة مع نفسك، وما زلت تتهرب
في نقطتين

1- الجنة كما قال عنها المسيح
2- القضية الجوهرية في المسيحية الصلب الفداء
وأنت كما تقول تؤمن بالآنجيل ومعك وتقرآ فيه وتعرف ولا أريد أن آذكرك، وتعرف القرآن الذي قال ما صلبوه !!!!
من كــــــــــــــــــــــاذب ومن صـــــــــــــــــــــــــادق ؟؟؟
وما في مشكلة تكذب أى طرف وتختار الطرف الآخر
لأن من كاذب لا يستحق الإتباع والثقة، هل الله يناقض نفسه ويقول المسيح شئ ونبي الإسلام عكسه.
أنا أحترم مجاهد بالقلم، لأنه إنسان واقعي مفكر، ما يّقدر يقول أنه الآنجيل صحيح والقرآن صحيح، لأنه يعرف التناقض الموجود.
لكن بذكاء أو بخدعة من نبي الإسلام علشان يُهرب كمان من هيدا التناقض قال أن المسيحية كانت في وقت وإنتهت
وكان رسالة الله الآنجيل موبايل موديل قديم يترمي ونطلع شى أحدث منه، 
حاشاااااااااااااااا أن يكون كلام الله والله يكون لديه هذا المنطق السقيم
يأخي للمرة المليون المسيح عندما جاء قال عن الناموس "كلام الله السابق" السماء والآرض تزولان ولكن حرف واحد من الناموس لا يزول، هذا هو التعامل الألهي مع كلامه

بخصوص كلمة نبي ورسول
ما راح آجاوبك من الفكر المسيحي، لكن بحسب فكرك الإسلامي
إلا تعلم أن كل رسول هو نبي وليس كل نبي هو رسول
فكل رسول هو نبي، لذلك كلمة المسيح أنبياء تنطبق على كل ما ذكرتهم من أنبياء كذبة ونبي الإسلام

وكل قارء لكلام الله يعرف وبوضوح جداً أن الله كان يُعد البشرية من أول آدم وحواء لفكرة الفداء بذبيحة ونرئ ذلك بوضوح جدا في الشريعة اليهودية وإبراهيم آب المؤمنين وآدم وأولاده هابيل الذي قدم ذبيحة وموسى النبي وشريعته بخصوص الذبائح والكفارة
لأن الله كان منذ القديم يّمنح الغفران للبشر من خلال التوبة وذبيحة فداء وكفارة
حتى جاء المسيح وكان الذبيحة الكاملة. 
فكلم الله الأباء بالآنبياء بانواع وطرق كثيرة وكان الإعلان الكامل في المسيح وتم الفداء ولا حاجه للبشرية إلى نبي بعد، بعد أن تم الإعلان الكامل عن الله في المسيح وتم الفداء
وكل من هو بعد المسيح كما قال هو بنفسه أنبياء كذبة
يامن تؤمن بالتوارة والآنجيل ألا ترئ هذا الفكر والخط الألهي؟؟ والوحيد الذي خرج عن هذا الخط هو نبي الإسلام
خط الفداء بذبيحة والعفران بالتوبة وبذبيحة كفارية؟
كل الأنبياء يعلنون أن الشيطان عدو لله وللبشر، وياتي نبي الإسلام ويكون له قرين شيطاني!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أما عن الجنة التي كانت وقت آدم، الجنة التي كانت وقت آدم كانت على الآرض، والله كان في قصده أن يتكاثر الإنسان ويملا الآرض لذلك وضع الله الجنس لكي يتناسل الإنسان ويملا الآرض
هل السماء والجنة في حاجة أن يملاها المسلمين بالذرية، ويكون هناك ولادة وتناسل؟
الإنسان ياكل ويشرب، لأنه بدون الآكل والشرب يموت الجسد المادي الترابي، لذلك الله يعرف طبيعة الجسد المادي لذلك وضع فينا غريزة الجنس والآكل والشرب.
وهذة مستلزمات الجسد الترابي الذي يعود إلى التراب.

فهل في السماء سيكون لنا جسد ترابي من التراب؟؟؟؟
يحتاج إلى الأكل والشرب لئلا يموت !!!!!!!!!!!!!؟فهل في السماء إحتياج للتكاثر والتناسل؟ وهل هناك ضرورة للأكل لئلا يموت أرواحنا وأجسادنا ونحن في محضر الله؟

مرة آخرئ من كاذب ومن صادق؟
المسيح أم نبي الإسلام؟
أن الرب هو الله فاعبدوه وإن كان البعل هو الله فاعبدوه
إن كان المسيح صادق فاتبعه، وإن كان نبي الإسلام صادق فاتبعه
فلابد هناك واحد فيهما صادق والآخر كاذب، كون تعليمها وكلامهم متناقض، على سبيل المثال لا الحصر في هاتين الجزئيتين
الجنة
الصلب والفداء

يبقئ السؤال كما هو لك، من هو صادق ومن هو كاذب، ولك الحرية أن تختار وتتبع من تراه صادق، لأن الله خلقك حر الإرادة.


----------



## avram (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

صديقي مجاهد بالقلم
كنت آنتظر منك إجابة عن السمؤ في المعايير التي ذكرتها عن الإسلام وقارنتها بالمعايير السامية التي ارتقئ المسيح فيها بالبشرية نحو الإقتراب من معايير الله. بدل من النتبرير الواهن
1- وحقيقة أكثر شئ أذهلني، إن الأنظمة الخيرة تستخدم كل وسائل الترغيب والترهيب............
الا ترئ التناقض وعدم المنطق!! أنظمة خيرة تستخدم كل وسائل الترغيب ممكن، لكن الترهيب ياراجل حرام عليك 
دة أسمه إرهاب، فهل الله إرهابي يُرهب أتباعة بقتلهم إن أرتدوا عن الإيمان به، وهل هذا يسمئ إيمان حقيقي المبني على الإرهاب او الترهيب حسب نّص كلمتك ؟؟؟؟؟ وأئ مكافاة يستحق أن ظل مؤمن بالإرهاب والقوة والإجبار!!!!
والشخص الواثق من هذا هو الحق لا يحتاج إلى ترهيب، لأن الحق بين وسيسحق الحق الباطل
أين الحرية التي أعطاها اله للإنسان في الإختيار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
لا يأخي لا الله ولا الأنظمة الخيرة تستخدم الترهيب والإرهاب، الترهيب والإرهاب هو من الشيطان ليحتفظ بأتباعه ولا يفقدهم.

2- كلامك عن أن هناك مسيحية حقيقة منّزلة من الله وآختفت، غير منطقي تماماً وغير مقبول ومتناقض جداً.
 كيف تكون هناك رسالة حقيقة من الله وتختفي، إين الله وقدرته على حفظ رسالته؟ كما ذكرت أنها بّدعة للهروب من التناقض فيما جاء به نبي الإسلام ومع جوهر رسالات الأنبياء السابقين، لأنه لو أعترفتم بأن رسالة الله الحقيقة باقية والله حافظها لكنتم في ورطة شديدة كون القرآن يناقض كثيراً مع فكر الله.
ولو كان هذا منطق الله فعلاً في التعامل مع كتبه ورسالته، إليس بهذا المنطق أن عندما حرف اليهود كتاب الله وضلوا أرسل المسيح؟؟
فلماذا لم يقل المسيح أن التوارة مُحرفة وما ترجعوا إليها وأنا اللي عندي المقياس الصح،
حاشا أن يكون هذا، لأن المسيح جاء ليُكمل رسالة الله السابقة وإعلانه، لذلك آعترف بصدق كل كلمة في الناموس، بل وقال أن السماء والآرض تزولان لكن حرف واحد من الناموس لا يزول، وحث أتباعه على الرجوع إلى التوارة والناموس والأنبياء لأن جميعهم يشهدون ويتطابقون مع رسالة المسيح وهئ الفداء والصلب.
وبالفعل نحن نّضم إلى الآنجيل كتب العهد القديم ولا نلغيها، بل نجد فيها كل كلام الله الذي كان يّعد ويُهيئ البشرية لمجئ المخلص المنتظر وهو المسيح، ولا نجد تناقض بل إكتمال الإعلان الألهي.
لماذا لم يفعل نبي الإسلام هذا؟؟؟ السبب ببساطة يخشئ من الإعلان الحقيقي في الكتب السابقة فخّدع تابعية بأن الكتب السابقة حقيقة لكنها آختفت وهذا منتهئ السخافة بالعقول وبرسالة وكلام الله الحقيقي
ونصيحة لشخص باحث مثلك ما تعمل معروف في البشرية وتقولنا عن مواطن التحريف والكتابات المحرفة في التوارة والآنجيل، مع الدليل طبعاً على ليش هيدا الكلام محرف.
لكن رجاء ما تستخدم عقلية كثيرين تقابلت معهم يقولون أن كل ما يعارض القرآن محرف، وهذا منطق لا يقبله عقل طفل !!!
هل تقبل أن البهائين أن يقولوا كل ما يخالف كتابنا في القرآن محرف، !!!!!!!!!!
أحترم كلام الله ولا تناقض نفسك، وتقول هناك مسيحية حقيقة لكنها إختفت، أحترمك آكثر لو قلت ليست هناك رسالة من الله في المسيحية ورسالة الله هى القرآن لأنه آكثر منطقية
لكن هناك تناقض غير مقبول على الإطلاق أن تقول عن شئ رسالة حقيقة من الله الحقيقي ومن هو الله؟؟
هو القادر على شئ الذي لا يُغير كلامه وله السلطان، وكلمته تُعبر عن فكره وذاته فكيف تختفي؟؟
يتبع للرد على مجاهد


----------



## avram (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

أنتقل لنقطة آخرئ عن الناسخ والمنسوخ
مشكوراً ذكرت لي أنواع الناسخ والمنسوخ، وانا أشكرك لكن للآسف كنت أعرفها وما قصدته ما هو نوعية النسخ لهذة الآية التي أستشهدت بها لمحاولة إثبات المحبة التي بالإسلام للغير
فهل هئ من النوع الأول "نسخ التلاوة والحكم معاً" مش ممكن لأن الأية موجودة ولم تنسخ تلاوتها، وهل هي من النوع الثالث كما ذكرت "نسخ التلاوة مع بقاء الحكم" مش ممكن أيضاً لأن التلاوة موجودة إلى الآن في القرآن.
إذن هي من النوع الثاني، وهو كما ذكرت "نسخ الحكم وبقاء التلاوة" أى إنها توتلئ فقط ولا تعمل بّحكمها، إليس كذلك
فكيف تستشهد بأية منسوخة الحكم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! مع بقاء التلاوة
هل عرفت الناسخ والمنسوخ، هذة الأية للتلاوة فقط لكن حكمها نُسخ بسورة التوبة، مع شكري فلماذا تقول انت أنه عندنا الوصية والحكم ببر المشركين ! في محاولة منك عن البحث عن شئ في محبة الغير في القرآن

ما زال تفسيرك الخاطئ مستمر
عن الزواج تقول ليس لدينا محبة قبل الزواج، ولعلك تقصد ليس لديك جنس وشهوة وإرتكاب المعاصي قبل الزواج، وهذا أيضا ما يرفضة الآنجيل ويوصينا بالقداسة والطهارة
المحبة المقصودة في المسيحية ليس الجنس، وعجبي على ثقافة تفسر كل شئ بمفهوم جنسي، لكن آعذرك فأنت نتاج فكر فسر كل شئ جنسي حتى الجنة صورها بيت دعارة جنسي، مع حور العين والولدان المخلدون والخمر واللبن.
آجد من الازم وضع تعاريف المحبة في المسيحية كما ذكرها بولس الرسول في الآنجيل
3 وان اطعمت كل اموالي وان سلمت جسدي حتى احترق ولكن ليس لي محبة فلا انتفع شيئا.
4  المحبة تتأنى وترفق.المحبة لا تحسد.المحبة لا تتفاخر ولا تنتفخ
5  ولا تقبح ولا تطلب ما لنفسها ولا تحتد ولا تظن السوء
6  ولا تفرح بالاثم بل تفرح بالحق
7  وتحتمل كل شيء وتصدق كل شيء وترجو كل شيء وتصبر على كل شيء.
8  المحبة لا تسقط ابدا.

أما عن قولك أنك إن لم تسمئ أحد أولادك بأسم محمد ليس معناه العدواة لهذا الإسم، نعم أتفق معك
وأنا لم أتطرق إلى أسماء الأولاد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! لكن ماذا لو لم تذكر كلمة محمد على لسانك طول عمرك وفي رسالتك. إليس هذا هو العدواة؟؟؟
لماذا لم تذكر كلمة محبة في رسالة سماوية يقولون عنها أنها شملت كل جوانب حياة الدنيا !!!!!!!!!!!

 نقطة آخرئ حلو كتير أقول أين الأيات التي تّحض على القتال وأستند عليها أصحاب الحروب
أقتبست قول شخص بشري يُصيب ويخطئ في رائيه، لا أحد كامل
أما عن الأية أنا ما راح أفسر لك، لكن أنت كمسلم أقرا الأية وشوف لو فيها شى خاص بالحرب
نهاية الأية تقول ويتبعني"هذا قول المسيح" فهل المسيح حارب لنتبع حروبه !!!!!!!!!!!!
الصليب ليس قتل الآخرين بل الألم والموت من آجل المسيح
فتابع المسيح الحقيقي هو من يموت لأجل المسيح ولا يقتل آحد وهذا صار في عصور الإضطهاد والقتل، الملايين عبر العصور ماتوا في سبيل إيمانهم بالمسيح، وهولاء لم يقتلوا آحد بل قُتلوا في سبيل إيمانهم

آخر شئ مضحك عن الكذب في الإسلام:
كانوا ثلاثة أنت ذكرت واحدة رابعة ما كنت عارفها
إلى متى لا تتعلمون مواجهه الواقع دون اللجوء إلى الكذب !! سمعت أفلام عن جواسيس أنكشفوا فقالوا صراحة لا يُمكن أن نخبركم بشى عن بلادنا حتى ولو قتلوتنا !!!
عن حالة تحليل الكذب بين الرجل والمرأة، هل هو للإنقاذ شخص محكوم عليه بالإعدام أم لأجل التستر على كل الخفايا والخداع بين الرجل والمرأة؟؟

آختم بشئ شخصي
في المواصلات العامة بمصر ولا سيما السرفيس مرات بيكون هناك لجنة للتفتيش.
وعندما يكون السرفيس مُخالف لخط السير السائق يوصي الركاب أنه لو سال الضابط واحد فيكم تقولوا ليه انه نحنا جايين من المكان الفلاني وهو عكس المكان الحقيقي
وصارت معي بالفعل أكتر من مرة، وينبه السائق في هيك حالات قولوا هيك
تعرف أنا شو عملت؟؟؟
بأرفع قلبي لله في صلاة وأقوله يارب أنا ما بدي أكذب وآخالف وصيتك، وفي نفس الوقت ما بدي يتاذئ هيدا السائق المسكين
من فضلك يارب أنقذني وما تضعني في هيدا موقف صعب
الحقيقة انا في قرارة  نفسي ومبداي "ينبغي أن يُطاع الله أكثر من الناس"
صدقني وبأمانة في كل هذة المرات الله بيحميني من هذا الموقف، ومرات الضابط يمرق السرفيس بالكامل دون أى سؤال كرمال صلاتي
الله موجود وهو عارف كل شخص ولما يكون عندك الرغبة في حفظ وصاياه الله يعطيك القوة لتنفيذها ويّحفظك من الشر والوقوع في الخطية.
لكن للآسف بشوف تبرير من تحليل الكذب، وكأن ما في إله موجود وحئ وحقيقي وتقدر تعتمد عليه وتثق فيه وتطلبه في أى وقت وهو يّحفظك
لكن آعذر كل شخص مسلم لأنه يّختبر هذة العلاقة الشخصية مع الله والقرب منه، والأتكال عليه وأن يلمس ويرئ يد الله في حياته.
لكن شخص بعيد عن فكر الله وإرادته ومستعبد للخطية و............... الخ ويحاول تبرير المواقف وتحليل الكذب، يأخي صلح حياتك الآول وبعدين عتشوف النعمة والحكمة في وصايا الله
مثل الطلاق سمعت تبريرات كتير عن تحليل الطلاق والزواج بأكثر من واحدة، لأنه لو هيك صار ولو الزوجة
وكان الله مو موجود !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ياحبيب عيش في طاعة الله والله قادر أن يحفظك ويساعدك ويعطيك قوة في المواقف. 

الله يّعلم أني أتكلم بواقع أعيشه أرئ الله وأتحدث معه كأب وألمس يده بطريقة محسوسة مباشرة في كل مجالات حياتي
الله يُحبكم ومستعد أن يدخل حياتك وقلبك وتكون لك هذة العلاقة الحميمة إن وثقت فيه وآمنت بفداء المسيح وكفارته على الصليب من آجلك.
تتصالح مع الله وتبدا حياة الله سيدها ورحلة الله قائدها، ليس معرفة عن الله، بل معرفة الله شخصياً
طبعاً هيدا ما بيرجع لفضل في لكنها محبته المفتوحة لكل من يؤمن به من خلال فداء المسيح


----------



## Spiritual (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

يا حبيبي يا أفرام معلش اتحملني وأنا مش ممكن أزعل منك عشان أنا عمره قلبي ما حقد على حدا فيهوش إلا المحبة مع إنه ناس غاظوني وعملوا معاي مقالب كتيرة بقول الله يسامحهم..والحمد لله على خلقة ربنا، بدي أجاوبك على تساؤلاتك بالنسبة للرب والبعل...... بالنسبة لله ولله..... يا زلمه يا طيب بسألك سؤال يعني المسلمين لما بيعبدوا بيعبدو اللي إشي تاني غير الله؟؟ من الله اللي في نظرهم؟؟ إله مواصفات معينة ......... لأ عشان فش حد وصف الله لا منهم ولا منكم.. الله هوي الله مش عبد الله والا اللي قلت عليه بعل أو غيره........ الله اللي خلقني وخلقك خلق المسلم واليهودي والسنسكريتي كمان.. هو الله بس عشان المسلمين بيقولوا الله واحد والمسيحية بيقولوا 3 وبعدين واحد وبعدين واحد في 3 صار الله تبعهم غير الله تبعكو؟؟ مش منطق .. صح؟؟ الله هو الله رضيت إنت زعلت أنا رضي الهندوسي زعل المسلم يصطفلوا كلهم.. الله واحد فش غيره رضيت إنت والا مارضيتش إنت حر.. واحد مالوش لا تاني ولا تالت المسيحية سموه أباهم المسلمين سموه  خالقهم مع إنهم لازم يسموه أباهم زي المسيحية عشان قال لهم ((إني جاعل لكم في الأرض خليفة)) يعني الناس خليفة الله عالأرض والله بيحطش مين يمثله ما بيكونش زي إبنه صح والا أنا غلطان؟؟ إذاً الله هوي الله ،، وبتقول فريقين والا فرقتين .. شوف يعني أنا بدي أذكرلك بالظبط إي السيد المسيح قال "متى 5\17 موقف المسيح من الشريعة ... قال أو الأنبياء والا لأ؟؟ يعني مش أمرنا نؤمن بالأنبياء والا لأ؟؟ طيب قال "إلى أن تزول الأرض والسماء.. يعني من نقطة معينة وحتى يوم القيامة .. صح ؟؟ ولو ربطت إيماننا بالأنبياء فمعناته من عند أول نبي.. ولو اعتبرت أول نبي هوي آدم معناته من البدء إلى الأزل..  المسيح أكمل أكمل أكمل يا أفرام مش استرجع الشريعة زي ما قال صح والا غلط؟؟ إيش الإكمال قوللي..؟؟ حط النقط عالحروف؟؟ هادا كلام؟؟ بالطبع لأ.. أكمل الناموس أكمل القانون الذي كان ناقصاً في عهد موسى عليه السلام واللي قبله القانون الإلهي وبعدين قال لك إن القانون الإلهي دائم إلى أن تزول الأرض والسماء.. ولما هو قانون وأكمل المسيح ما قبله شو المانع يا أخي لو رسول بعده إجا من عند الله قرآن وأكمل القانون الإلهي .. فسر شغلات كتيرة ناقصة في الرسالات السابقة ""بين طرق التعامل بين الناس وحدد مفاهيم حلوة كتير"" إيش الغلط؟؟؟ وبعدين سألتني سؤال مش محير بالمرة بس عجيب.. مين الكاذب المسيح والا النبي محمد ؟؟ عجيب جداً بقوللك لا المسيح ولا النبي عشان المسلمين بيآمنوا بالتنين وبيقولوا الاتنين معصومين عن الخطأ عشانهم أنبياء ورسل.. إزا كان إنتوا بتحطوا العصمة للقديسين بدكوش تحطوها للأنبياء والرسل؟؟ شوف يا سيدي بالنسبة للشرائع والاشبعاع زي ما قلت إنت !! أنا جبت الكتبابين الإنجيل والقرآن... قانت بين الاتنين لقيت تطابق بنسبة 90% منها تطابق تام في الوصايا العشرة والحث على مكارم الأخلاق .. لو إجينا بالنسبة للتفنيد بين الرسالتين ... المسيحية فيها 1) أقوال السيد المسيح 2) أقوال القديسين......... القرآن أقوال الله 2) أقوال النبي محمد (ص)..... لو فصلنا بين الاثنين يعني كلام السيد المسيح المتفق في الأناجيل الأربعة والقرآن. حطيناهم على جهة بيبقى أقوال النبي محمد والقديسين واللي لو اعتبرناهم زي بعض مع إنه درجو رسول أو نبي أعلى من درجة قديس صح أنا والا غلطان؟؟ يعني ممكن حضرتك تكول عن متى والا مرقس زيه زي موسى عليهم السلام؟؟ صح والا أنا غلطان؟
إذاً من الاثنين بتلاقي إن العهد الجديد والقرآن هو ما ركزت عليه في قراءاتي .. واللي كنت أقراه من القديسين أو النبي قليل عشان البركة والنور اللي فيهم......... عشان هيك الفروقات آلت إلى الزيرو
الآن بانسبة لنبي ورسول إنت عارف تماماً إنه موسى مش زي هود والا يونس والا لوط ولا نوح زيهم لأنه هادولاك أنبياء و موسى ونوح رسل... والرسول بطبيعة الحال يتصف بالنبوة بس الأهم إنه رسول مش نبي بس النبي ما بيكونش رسول لأنه ما عندو كتاب.. هو شوف "" في خطأ من المسلمين بقرك عليه زي بتعريفك قصة الموبايل ......... همه غلطانين والحق يقال .. لازم ومن كل بد يعترفوا بالإنجيل ويحطوه فوق راسهم عشان ربهم أمرهم به.. ولو بأي شكل....... ومافيش إشي بينشطب ولا حرف ولا نقطة من الشريعة وهدا بضم صوتي على صوتك بقول إنت صح في هالنقطة بالذات.. وبعدين تشبيهاتك وشغلات الجنة والحوريا وغيرها بالتفاصيل المملة كلها أحاديث نبوية يا حبيبي فيها قول ممكن منها خطأ وممكن منها مدسوس وكتير منها نزل على هدولاك الناس مش عشان الناس تبعوننا بس اللي نزل في القرآن لا زكر لا العنبه كبيرة والا مقعدية الحورية كبيرة والا الحكي اللي موجود  بل كانت كلها شغلات حلوة زي الحدائق "لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم ما يدعون"" أي كل ما يريدون "" حتى لو كان بدهم كمبيورتات والا سيارات والا يختات أو أي إشي بدهم إياه"
زكر الحور العين تسر الناظرين .. مش للرجال بس برضه الحور للرجال والنساء زي بعض عشان مش الحور بس نسوان وكمان زلام عشان الست زي الزلمة لازم تعيش حياة حلوة يوم القيامة.. أما الشغلات اللي جبتها كلها من الأحاديث أما إنت لما بتقول يعني لو خيروك بتختار ملاك ؟؟ إشي غريب يا زلمة.. يعني هلق إنت إنسان وفش بعقلك إلا الشغلات تبع الناس يعني على طول بتفكر بأكلة حلوة شرمبس مثلاً أو إشي تاني والا بتفكر بسيارة حلوة تسوقها بين جبال حلوة ومركب حلوة تصيد سمك وتلعب فولي والا كرة سله وتتسلى مع صحابك وتغني وتعزف عالجيتار والا البيانو.. أي بالله بتغار من الملاك المسكين ؟؟ لا بياكل ولا بيشرب ولا بيغني اللي فيه إنه بيطير ولوسألنا الله يعطينا جناحات في الجنية ممكن يحققلنا هالمطلب .. إحنا يا زلمة بشر ناس عمرنا مافكرناش نكون ملايكه وبعدين الشهوات صارت غلط؟؟؟ يعني لما تجوع وتقعد تتلذذ بالأكل غلط والا بدك تتجوز وتلاقي نت الحلال اللي تعيش معها غلط؟؟ أما بالنسبة للخطيئة والقربان فبالطبع هادي أشياء ربانية ممكن ما راح أقدر أفهمها بالمنطق تبعي بس أنا بؤمن بالفداء وبؤمن بتضحية الأنبياء والرسل وتحملهم لإهانات الناس اللي دعوهم وعملوا واللي ضحى بنفسه على شانا وأقر بالفداء من عند الله والصلب حسب ما قلتلك عليه فالسيد المسيح أرد الصلب وطلب أن تكون مشيئته فكانت مشئته،، انصلب هوي أو انصلب الفداء اللي ربنا بدو إياه لتكن مشيئته.. وإحنا ما منعرف إلا اللي مكتوب عندنا صح؟؟ المهم المسيحية والمسلمين لازم يؤمنوا بالفداء..أما من حيث كل.... ما قالش السيد المسح كل..... قال أنبياء ماقالش كل الأنبياء...... وبعدين قلت إنه كل الأديان اللي كانت قبل المسيحية صح إلا الإسلام .. طب منوين جبت هالمقولة وإيش عرفك إنه غلط؟؟ أي التوراة تبع اليهود بيقولوا إنه الناس راح تكون ملايكة في الجنه بتاكولش ولا بتشرب؟؟ بقولك لأ وستين لأ.. يعني همة بيكونوا غلط ومش لازم نآمن فيهم برضه.. وبعدين إسأل يهودي بيقولك إنه فيه السيد المسيح والا النبي محمد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لا بيعترف لا في المسيحية ولا الإسلام.. طيب هدولاك صح والمسلمين غلط؟؟. أي هادا منطق يا خوي؟؟ أما قولك عن آدم وحوا إن الله ما طرهمش من الجنة لأنهم كانوا على الأرض بعرفش من وين جبت هالحكي.. المسيحية والاسلام بيقولوا إن الله زعل من آمدم فكشف سوءته وأنزله إلى الأرض............... مش قاله حولتلك الجنة لأرض؟؟ كان الزلمة مبسوط مع مرته في الجنة لحد ما عمل الخطيئة فنزل على الأرض
وآخر شغلتين الجنة والفداء
أنا بأمن بالجنة والفداء وفسرتلك الفداء بالطريقتني الاسلامية والمسيحية وبالنسبة للجنة فيه شغلات لازم تندرس.. من ناحية التفكير البشري والملائكي.. فأنا الآن بشر وتفكيري بشري ولما بصير ملاك يمكن أقرر والله أعلم... سامحني أفرام إصحك تزعل مني


----------



## fredyyy (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*Spiritual*
* الله هو الله رضيت إنت زعلت *

*وأنا أقول لك .... أنت لا تعبد الله ... وما أبعدك عن الله *

*مكتوب :*
*مزمور 50 : 16 *
*وَلِلشِّرِّيرِ قَالَ اللهُ مَا لَكَ تُحَدِّثُ بِفَرَائِضِي وَتَحْمِلُ عَهْدِي عَلَى فَمِكَ *

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
* إي السيد المسيح قال "متى 5\17 موقف المسيح من الشريعة ... قال أو الأنبياء والا لأ؟؟ يعني مش أمرنا نؤمن بالأنبياء والا لأ؟؟ *

*المقصود الإيمان بما قال الأنبياء الصادقين عن المسيح*

*ولا تقل مرة أخري كلمة (يعني ...) لأنك لا تملك القدرة على تفسير كلام الله*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

* ولو اعتبرت أول نبي هوي آدم معناته من البدء إلى الأزل..*

*آدم ليس نبي *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

* المسيح أكمل أكمل أكمل يا أفرام مش استرجع الشريعة زي ما قال صح والا غلط؟؟ إيش الإكمال قوللي..؟؟ *

*أكمل شريعة الله التي كتبت على يد موسى التي تكلمت عن فداء المسيح وقداسة الله*

*وقبل موسى لم تكن هناك شريعة مكتوبة*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*شو المانع يا أخي لو رسول بعده إجا من عند الله *

*المانع إن المسيح أكمل كل شئ ولا حاجة لآخر أن يُرجعنا الى النجاسة مرة أخري*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

* بيآمنوا بالتنين وبيقولوا الاتنين ...*

*لا يمكن الإيمان بكلام الله وكلام شياطين معاً*

*فكلاهما عكس الآخر*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*لو اعتبرناهم زي بعض مع إنه درجو رسول أو نبي أعلى من درجة قديس صح أنا والا غلطان؟؟ *

*طبعاً غلطان ... لأن هناك فرق بين رسول ونبي وكلاهما ينبغي أن يكون قديس *

*لأن الله لا يُرسل ولا يتنبأ إلا على يد القديسن لأنهم يتعاملون مع الله القدوس*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*والرسول بطبيعة الحال يتصف بالنبوة *

*الرسول هو الذي يحمل رسالة للبشر من الله (وتظهر فيها قداسة الله)*

*النبي هو من يحمل من الله للبشر نبوة عن شئ أو قضاء أو دينونة ستحدث في المستقبل*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

* وبعدين تشبيهاتك وشغلات الجنة والحوريا وغيرها بالتفاصيل المملة كلها أحاديث نبوية يا حبيبي فيها قول ممكن منها خطأ وممكن منها مدسوس *

*جميل جداً ولا ينبغي لأحد أن يؤمن بما هو ممكناً أن يكون ... خطأ ... أو مدسوس*

*لأن كلام الله لا يمكن أن يكون به ... خطأ ... أو مدسوس *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

* كلها شغلات حلوة زي الحدائق "لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم ما يدعون"" أي كل ما يريدون "" *

*ليكن معلوماً ... *

*أن أجساد القديسن في الأبدية ستكون أجساد ُممجدة سماوية نورانية غذائها وجودها أمام الله*

*الأجساد التي تتغذى على الفاكهة وما هو أرضي أجساد ترابية فتتغذى على كل ما هو من التراب*

*ولن نوجد أمام الله بأجسادنا الترابية *
*لأن الترابي لا يدخل الى حضرة الله*​


----------



## siag_gis (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*عزيزي افرام
انا لم اقل انك تؤمن بان اله المسيحية تزوج وتناسل ( حاشا لله يا اخي ) ولكني سألتك سؤالا واضحا لا مجال للهروب منه او اتاهتنا فى اقاويل اخرى وهذا السؤال هو ( هل الاب والابن احد صفات البشرية ام لا ؟؟؟) ولو كانت كذلك (فهل هذا يعني ان المسيحية التي تؤمنون بها بشرية او انسانية ؟؟؟) 
انا لن ادخل فى حوار خاطئ من بدايته قبل ان اقارنه بما تؤمن به ... وانا دائما ابذا بصلب الموضوع وبعده يمكن مناقشة الفرعيات .....
على فكرة انت الذي اوقعت نفسك في هذا المأزق وانا فقط استغرب من استمرارك في الحوار حور انسانية الاسلام ولا ترد على بشرية المسيحية من بداية عبادة الاب والابن وحتى صلب المسيح وكذلك تصرفات المسيحيين وتناقضها ..و...و...و...
تحياتي*


----------



## fredyyy (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*Spiritual
حتى لو كان بدهم كمبيورتات والا سيارات والا يختات أو أي إشي بدهم إياه" زكر الحور العين تسر الناظرين .. *

*نظرة دنيوية  متدنية تفتقر الى ما هو روحي *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*مش للرجال بس برضه الحور للرجال والنساء زي بعض *

*ميول للنجاسة والشذوذ الجنسي المسيلي  .... أليس كذلك*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*عشان مش الحور بس نسوان وكمان زلام عشان الست زي الزلمة لازم تعيش حياة حلوة يوم القيامة.. *

*كلام ما أبعدة عن قداسة الله*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*  طب منوين جبت هالمقولة وإيش عرفك إنه غلط؟؟ *

*لأنه رجع للوراء عن سمو المسيحية ... ولأن كلامه ضد مشيئة الله*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*
.. فأنا الآن بشر وتفكيري بشري 

والمسيح يقدر أن يجعلك إنسان بميول ورغبات سماوية بحسب فكر الله




*


----------



## Spiritual (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

معلش يا فريدي يا خوي يعني إنت اتهمتني إني بعبدش الله "" طب يعني هل يخرج تعريف الله "" إيمك من الدين بالمسيحية من الإسلام؟؟ المسيحية بتقول الله خلقنا وخلق الكون وكل إشي والاسلام بيقول نفس الإشي " المسيحية بتقول الله تلاته وبنفس الوقت واحد وبنفس الوقت تلاته مرة تانية وبالأخير واحد ،، والمسلمين بيقولوا الله واحد بدون لف ودوران.. يعني الاتنين بآمنوا إنه الله واحد والا كمان بهادي غلطان؟؟
إذاً إيش الفرق بين الإلهين ؟؟ الفرق إنه المسيحية بيقولوا الله هوي السيد المسيح وهوه الآب والابن والرح القدس وهو واحد.. هدا الفرق والمسلم بيهموش هالتعريف بيهمه إن الله واحد.. إذا منكون متفقين إن التنين بيعبدوا نفس الرب ونفس الاله.. الاختلاف في الطريقة.. المسيحية بيصلوا بالكنيسة وبقرأوا الصلاة "أبانا الذي في السمواوات...." والمسلمين بيصلوا "الحمد لله رب العالمين..." وكل واحد بيصلي على طريقته شو الغلط من هادا.. ولو أنا صليت الاتنين ربنا حايقوللي لأ؟؟ طب لما بقولله الحمد لله رب العالمين الرحمن الرحيم مالك يوم الدين إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين إهدنا السراط المستقيم " شو فيها إشي بيضر ويين الغلط أو التناقض مع المسيحية بإشي؟؟ بيحمدوا الله منقله منعبدك لوحدك ونطلب منه الهداية شو فيه الكلام غلط؟؟ طيب دخيلك أنا هالإنسان المسكين اللي بحب الله وبحب المسيح وبعمل خير وعمري ما أذيت حدا ولا سرقت أو عملت زنا وولا إشي وبحمد ربنا في كل لحظة بتسميني شرير؟؟ شو الشر اللي ارتكبته دخلك؟؟ وبالنسبة للأنبياء الصادقين.. كل الأنبياء اللي نذكروا بالإنجيل صح؟؟ كلهم صادقين وكلهم موجودين في القرآن ومافيش واحد مش موجود.. بيبقى الرسول محمد (ص) مش أنا اللي بقولك آمن فيه الله بيقول لك ،، ولو قريت النص في الإنجيل وقرأت بين السطور لقيت إنه بيدعوك لقراءته لكن لو ما اقتنعت إنت حر طبعاً "" آدم مش نبي؟؟ طب أنا بحب لو سمحت تعرفلي آدم؟؟ هل هو أبونا والا لأ؟؟ هل آدم ترابي والترابي زي ما بتقول ما بيخشش الجنة والا بيخش؟؟ إيش وضع الناس عندك من عهد آدم عليه السلام لحد السيد المسيح؟؟ شو وضعهم؟؟ كلهم حايخشوا النار؟؟  عشانهم ترابيين على قولتك؟؟ يعني بتقول ما بدكاش تؤمن بالقرآن الكريم بتعبيرك عشان ما ترجعش للنجاسة ......... يعني إنت بتقر إن كل ما قبل المسيح نجاسة ؟؟ طب ليش بتآمن فيه حضرتك لو كان نجاسة.. شوف عاد التحليل الراقي يا أفرام بس عشان تتعلم من الاسلام الدين اللي بتقول عنه مش دين....... الدين الاسلامي يا أفرام بيحترم كل الأديان وعمره ما اتهم أي دين سماوي بالنجاسة.. وبعدين الدين الاسلامي بيؤمن بكل الرسل وبيعتبرهم واحد .. "ولا نفرق بين أحد منهم"" عمره ما اتهم نبي والا رسول ولا صالح إنه فاسد أو نس.. وشوف عشان تعرف الفرق... كل واحد من عهد آدم عليه السلام حتى عهد محمد عليه السلام في الجنه.. وفش لحية ممشطة إلا طبعاً اللي بيعملوا خطايا وذنوب بيتحاسبوا على قدها.. بس الله قال والذين هادوا والنصارى "" يعني المسيحية كلهم في الجنة.... وما ظلمش حد.. بس نفس الدين ممكن يظلمك إنت لو ما آمنتش فيه بعد ما عرفت إنه حق.. وواجبك تقرأ وبعدين تقرر مش تقرر قبل ما تقرأ.. وبعدين في مشكله يا أخوي يا فريدي بتقول الاتنين عكس بعض؟؟ يا زلمه مستحيل إشي يكون عكس التاني وبالنسبة لسؤالي إنه درجة الرسول والنبي والقديس واحده في رأيك؟؟ فهمت منك إي غريب إن الرسول يحمل رسالة من الله وهاي صح 100% بس تقوللي النبي بيحمل نبوئة للناس عن إشي راح يحصل؟؟ لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله عملته  زي المنجمين؟؟ يعني يتنبأ بحادثة والا مجموعة حوادث؟؟ مش عارف أنا........ شوف يا فريدي يا حبيبي.. النبي زي هود ويونس ولوط  هدول ربنا اصطفاهم عشان يدعوا الناس للخير ويشددوا على عبادته حسب الرسالات التي أرسلت وحسب الشريعة التي الله وضعها مش عشان يتنبؤوا بمعجزة والا إشي راح يصير !! وبالنسبة للمدسوس إنت صح.. من الممكن إنه في شك في كتير من الأحاديث النبوية مع إنه المسلمين حطولك إن هذا الحديث ممكن يكون غلط أو حديث موضوع أو حديث غير مسند أو حديث صحيح .... وبالطبع فرقوا بين الحديث والقرآن عشان الحديث قول بشر "معصوم زي القديسين في المسيحية" والقرآن من عند الله محفوظ 100% وفيهوش شك.. أما وجودنا أمام الله مش بالجسد الترابي.. بأيدك فيه 100% والإسلام بيأيدك برضه لأن كل الميتين من عهد سيدنا آدم لهلق أرواحهم عند الله وما فيش إلهم أجساد وهادا صح.. بس بعدين ويوم القيامة حايروح كل واحد المكان المخصص إله يا جنة يا نار يا على جول يا شوية وبعدين بيروح الجنه وهاي الحكمة الإلهية لأن الله مش ممكن يظلم حدا لا مسيحي ولا يهودي ولا مسلم ولا سنسكريتي كلهم بيروحو الجنة طالما بيعرفوش واللي آمن بنوح بيروح معه عالجنة وجنة الله ... بالعقل لو انحطلنا أجسام وصرنا زي آدم عليه السلام لازم نعيش زيه مش ملايكة مصنوعين من نور !!! إحنا روح الله يا حبيبي يا فريدي ورح الله مش ممكن ما ترجع لله..وسامحني يا خوي


----------



## مجاهد بالقلم (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*سلام لكل المحترمين..
الاخ العزيز avram أحييك على هذا الحوار الشيق والذي نختلف فيه ونُبقي على الاحترام المتبادل.. هكذا يكون الحوار الحقيقي. واسمح لي الآن أن أجيب على ردودك السابقة..




			صديقي مجاهد بالقلم
كنت آنتظر منك إجابة عن السمؤ في المعايير التي ذكرتها عن الإسلام وقارنتها بالمعايير السامية التي ارتقئ المسيح فيها بالبشرية نحو الإقتراب من معايير الله. بدل من النتبرير الواهن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

توضيح أخي العزيز أنا لا أبرر شيئا أنا أوضح وأفسر لكل من لا يفهم حقيقة الاسلام ويتخيل اشياء غير حقيقية عنه.. الاسلام ليس في حاجة لي أو لغيري ليبرر تعاليمه فهي تعاليم أرقى من أي تعاليم قد ياتي بها أي بشري.. أرجو أن تفهم نيتي في هذا الحوار.. لست أبرر أي شيء وإنما اوضح وافسر وجهة نظرنا.

-






			وحقيقة أكثر شئ أذهلني، إن الأنظمة الخيرة تستخدم كل وسائل الترغيب والترهيب............
الا ترئ التناقض وعدم المنطق!! أنظمة خيرة تستخدم كل وسائل الترغيب ممكن، لكن الترهيب ياراجل حرام عليك 
دة أسمه إرهاب، فهل الله إرهابي يُرهب أتباعة بقتلهم إن أرتدوا عن الإيمان به، وهل هذا يسمئ إيمان حقيقي المبني على الإرهاب او الترهيب حسب نّص كلمتك ؟؟؟؟؟ وأئ مكافاة يستحق أن ظل مؤمن بالإرهاب والقوة والإجبار!!!!
والشخص الواثق من هذا هو الحق لا يحتاج إلى ترهيب، لأن الحق بين وسيسحق الحق الباطل
أين الحرية التي أعطاها اله للإنسان في الإختيار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
لا يأخي لا الله ولا الأنظمة الخيرة تستخدم الترهيب والإرهاب، الترهيب والإرهاب هو من الشيطان ليحتفظ بأتباعه ولا يفقدهم.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يبقى هذا رأيك انت ولا يمكن ان تقيس برأيك على دين امة كاملة.. أن يذهلك شيء ما فهذا شيء طبيعي . كل يوم تذهلنا اشياء جديدة نعرفها لأول مرة وقد لا تستوعبها عقولنا القاصرة في كثير من الأحيان.. لكن كون الإسلام يعتمد الترغيب والترهيب فهذا امر منطقي جدا في نظري (وهنا ترى انه لدينا وجهتا نظر مختلفتين) فعندما يحاول ابنك الصغير وضع يده في مقبض الكهرباء تفسر له أن هذا خطير وسيؤذيه.. قد لا يفهمك ويعيد الكرة مرارا وتكرارا.. لكن حرصك عليه وعلى مصلحته التي يجهلها يجعلك تصعد من نبرة تنبيهك له حتى يأخذها على محمل الجد ويعي خطورة لمس الكهرباء.. فكلما فكر في لمسها تذكر تبيهك الصارم وتذكر لما ضربته على يده فيعرف ان الأمر خطير ولا يقدم عليه.. تماما هكذا هو الإسلام.. ينبهك الى ان ترك دين الحق أمر كارثي يعني حياة ابدية في جهنم.. وعندما لا تأخذ الأمر على محمل الجد يخبرك ان عقاب تركه هو القتل.. وقتها سوف تفهم مدى خطورة ترك الحق لأنه يوازي عقاب القتل.. ولو فعلها أحدهم وعوقب بما يستحق وقتها يكون هذا الفرد الذي اختار جهنم رادعا للمجموعة التي قد تفكر في سلوك طريق الضلال مثله.. وهذا أمر رائع في نظري.. أن تنقذ المجموعة بمعاقبة فرد واحد يستحق العقاب.. هكذا اسلوبنا .. من اعجبه فبها ونعم ومن رفه لن نجبره على دخول الإسلام .




			2- كلامك عن أن هناك مسيحية حقيقة منّزلة من الله وآختفت، غير منطقي تماماً وغير مقبول ومتناقض جداً.
كيف تكون هناك رسالة حقيقة من الله وتختفي، إين الله وقدرته على حفظ رسالته؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يبقى من جديد هذا رأيك كمسيحي وانا أحترم شعورك الديني.. رغم انك لم تعطني أي دليل ملموس على أن كلامي غير منطقي.. أما انه غير مقبول فهذا يكون من طرفك أنت غير مقبول أما من طرفي انا فهو منطقي ومقبول جدا.. والأدلة كثيرة سنفرد لها موضوعا خاصا إن شاء الله. ثم تقول أين الله وقدرته على حفظ رسالته؟ أقول لك أين الله الذي سمح بصلب نبيه الذي تقولون انه "ابنه" والذي هو "إله" في نظركم؟؟ اين الله عندما صلب المسيح حسب مقتعدكم؟؟ تقولون كانت تلك مشيئة الله ليفدي الناس وما إلى ذلك مما لا يقبله المنطق في نظري.. أقول لك الله أيض شاء أن تختفي المسيحية الحقيقية لأنها كانت مجرد بشارة بالدين القادم والحقيقي الذي يشمل كل الأديان والذي فيه توازن خارق للعادة بحيث لا يقبل السماح بالاعتداء وإنما يرده ويوقفه عند حده حتى لا ينتصر الشر أبدا والذي يعطي كل شيء حقه وبمقدار.
ترى هكذا يا عزيزي أفرام أن تساؤلك "أين الله وقدرته على حفظ رساته" ترى أن لهذا التساؤل إجابة واضحة جدا كما أسلفت..




			كما ذكرت أنها بّدعة للهروب من التناقض فيما جاء به نبي الإسلام ومع جوهر رسالات الأنبياء السابقين، لأنه لو أعترفتم بأن رسالة الله الحقيقة باقية والله حافظها لكنتم في ورطة شديدة كون القرآن يناقض كثيراً مع فكر الله.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

من جديد يبقى هذا رأيك المغموس في قناعات دينية مسيحية أخرى يظهر أنك لم تتحرر منها لتجري نقاشا علميا دقيقا في هذا الموضوع.. أبين لك كيف..
تقول أن القرآن يناقض كثيرا مع فكر الله؟؟ أقول لك أي إله هذا الذي تعنيه؟؟ هل هو إلهكم الذي تم صلبه أم أبوه أم ماذا تحديدا؟؟ ما أقصده أنك تأخذها مسلمة ان دينك هو الحق وتقارن به ديننا وتقول أن ديننا غير صحيح لأنه لا يتماشى مع دينكم؟؟ ولكن هل دينكم والله الذي تقصده أنت بقولك "فكر الله" هل دينكم وإلهكم هذا هم حقيقيون؟؟ طبعا إذا قارنت ديننا بدينكم ستجد اختلاف لأن أحد الدينين محرف.. اقول لك ان دينك هو المحرف والغير مطابق لفكر الله وبالتالي لا يمكنك ان تقارن به ديننا وتحكم عليه أنه لا يطابق فكر الله. هذه فكرة مهمة أرجو ان تفهمها ليكون لحوارنا هذا معنى وفائدة. لايمكنك أن تقارن ديني بشيء غير ثابت ثم تحكم عليه.. تقول أن المسيحية دين ثابت.. يبقى هذا رأيك انت المغموس في قناعات مسيحية كما قلت سابقا.. لهذا ففكرتك مرفوضه عن ان القرآن يناقض فكر الله.. لأن الله الذي تعنيه أنت قد لا يكون هو الذي نعنيه نحن.




			ولو كان هذا منطق الله فعلاً في التعامل مع كتبه ورسالته، إليس بهذا المنطق أن عندما حرف اليهود كتاب الله وضلوا أرسل المسيح؟؟
فلماذا لم يقل المسيح أن التوارة مُحرفة وما ترجعوا إليها وأنا اللي عندي المقياس الصح،
حاشا أن يكون هذا، لأن المسيح جاء ليُكمل رسالة الله السابقة وإعلانه، لذلك آعترف بصدق كل كلمة في الناموس، بل وقال أن السماء والآرض تزولان لكن حرف واحد من الناموس لا يزول، وحث أتباعه على الرجوع إلى التوارة والناموس والأنبياء لأن جميعهم يشهدون ويتطابقون مع رسالة المسيح وهئ الفداء والصلب.
وبالفعل نحن نّضم إلى الآنجيل كتب العهد القديم ولا نلغيها، بل نجد فيها كل كلام الله الذي كان يّعد ويُهيئ البشرية لمجئ المخلص المنتظر وهو المسيح، ولا نجد تناقض بل إكتمال الإعلان الألهي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هنا مربط الفرس عزيزي افرام..بما أنك لا تؤمن بأن اليهود حرفوا كلام المسيح فهذا كاف لتجاوز هذه النقطة.. عزيزي اليس اليهود هم من حاربوا المسيح؟ الم يكرهوه وحاولوا التخلص منه مرارا؟؟ فالمنطق يقول انهم بعد أن قتلوه اخذوا كتابه وحرفوه بطريقة يجعلونكم تؤمنون أن ما في التوراة صحيح ويجب اتباعه.. بل لماذا يكرهونه لو لم يأتي بشيء مخالف لهم؟؟ أتى وفضحهم وفضح زيفهم هؤلاء الذين عبدوا العجل بعد معرفة الاله الواحد.. أما كل الكلام الذي قلته نقلا عن المسيح.. لا يمكنني كمسلم ان آخذه مُسَلِّما بمصداقيته وأنا أعلم ان اعداء المسيح الذين قتلوه كانوا قادرين على تحريف كتابه بما يضمن سلامتهم من الانتقام من اتباع المسيح وبما يضمن أن يبقى المسيحيين مجرد اتباع لليهود يعتبرونهم شعب الله المختار.. أرجو ان تفهم ما اقصده.. لهذا لا داعي أن تقتبس اي كلام من الكتاب المقدس لتثبت أنه كلام الله.. لا دليل عندي على أنه صحيح.




			لماذا لم يفعل نبي الإسلام هذا؟؟؟ السبب ببساطة يخشئ من الإعلان الحقيقي في الكتب السابقة فخّدع تابعية بأن الكتب السابقة حقيقة لكنها آختفت وهذا منتهئ السخافة بالعقول وبرسالة وكلام الله الحقيقي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تقصد لماذا لم يشمل القرآن كلا من التورة والانجيل؟ باعتبارهما كلام الله أيضا حسب رأيك؟ أقول يا اخي أن هذا رأيك انت ولا يمكن لنبينا الحبيب أن يضع ما يشاء في القرآن "إنما هو وحي يوحى" وليس له من الأمر شيء.. ليست هذه مجرد لعبة يضع فيها ما يشاء ويقول كما نجد في الكتاب المقدس امضاء الكاتب الذي يقول هذا جهدي فإن توفقت جيد وإن لم اتوفق فقد بذلت جهدي.. ألا ترى اللمسات البشرية واضحة يا اخي أفرام؟




			ونصيحة لشخص باحث مثلك ما تعمل معروف في البشرية وتقولنا عن مواطن التحريف والكتابات المحرفة في التوارة والآنجيل، مع الدليل طبعاً على ليش هيدا الكلام محرف.
لكن رجاء ما تستخدم عقلية كثيرين تقابلت معهم يقولون أن كل ما يعارض القرآن محرف، وهذا منطق لا يقبله عقل طفل !!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ليس هذا مجال اختصاصي ولكن يا عزيزي لا أجد الأمر صعبا أبدا وبالدليل. وأعدك لن أكون في حاجة لاستخدام عقلية من يقولون ما يخالف القرآن خطأ لأن هذه عقلية غير علمية وإنما عاطفية.. فقط أريد أن ألفت انتباهك الى الكتب التي يستند اليها الكتاب المقدس في الوقت الذي هي غير موجودة.. هل يعقل أن يؤمن اشخاص ناضجين وراشدين بكتاب يستند الى كتب غير موجودة اليوم؟؟ يعني اين كتاب اشر مثلا؟؟ هل يمكنك ان تعطيني نسخة منه لأقرأه؟؟ ما حكمك العلمي وليس العاطفي على كتاب بستند على أسفار لا يمكننا ان نقرأها ونفحص مدى دقتها ومصداقيتها؟؟ هذا كتاب لا يرقى الى مستوى النقد العلمي اصلا مع احترامي الشديد لعقيدتك وايمانك..




			هل تقبل أن البهائين أن يقولوا كل ما يخالف كتابنا في القرآن محرف، !!!!!!!!!!
أحترم كلام الله ولا تناقض نفسك، وتقول هناك مسيحية حقيقة لكنها إختفت، أحترمك آكثر لو قلت ليست هناك رسالة من الله في المسيحية ورسالة الله هى القرآن لأنه آكثر منطقية
لكن هناك تناقض غير مقبول على الإطلاق أن تقول عن شئ رسالة حقيقة من الله الحقيقي ومن هو الله؟؟
هو القادر على شئ الذي لا يُغير كلامه وله السلطان، وكلمته تُعبر عن فكره وذاته فكيف تختفي؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أما عن البهائيين فلا يهمني رايهم في القرآن ولا راي غيرهم.. يكفيني رأيي الذي اقتنعت به.. وليكن لكل رايه. أما كلام الله فإنني دائما أحترمه وهو على عيني وراسي ولكن ليثب أولا أنه كلام الله.. لا يمكنني أن آخذ كلام أي واحد هكذا يعني لو جاءني بوذي وقال لي لدينا كتاب من الله فعل علي أن احترم كلامه على أنه كلام من عند الله؟؟ احترمه فقط لأنه ما يؤمن بقصد احترام الشخص وليس الكلام الذي ينسبه زيفا لله.. ولا أرى في هذا أي تناقض. وعلى كل حال.. بما أنك تؤمن ان مشيئة الله سمحت بصلب المسيح ليفتدي الناس فلابد أن تؤمن أن مشيئة الله قادرة على أن تسمح لدين المسيحية الحقيقي بالاختفاء لأنه يعلم أن الدين الحقيقي الثابت آت لا ريب..

يتبع الرد على تعقيبك الذي يليه..*


----------



## مجاهد بالقلم (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*الرد التالي الذي بدأته عن الناسخ والمنسوخ...



			أنتقل لنقطة آخرئ عن الناسخ والمنسوخ
مشكوراً ذكرت لي أنواع الناسخ والمنسوخ، وانا أشكرك لكن للآسف كنت أعرفها وما قصدته ما هو نوعية النسخ لهذة الآية التي أستشهدت بها لمحاولة إثبات المحبة التي بالإسلام للغير
فهل هئ من النوع الأول "نسخ التلاوة والحكم معاً" مش ممكن لأن الأية موجودة ولم تنسخ تلاوتها، وهل هي من النوع الثالث كما ذكرت "نسخ التلاوة مع بقاء الحكم" مش ممكن أيضاً لأن التلاوة موجودة إلى الآن في القرآن.
إذن هي من النوع الثاني، وهو كما ذكرت "نسخ الحكم وبقاء التلاوة" أى إنها توتلئ فقط ولا تعمل بّحكمها، إليس كذلك
فكيف تستشهد بأية منسوخة الحكم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! مع بقاء التلاوة
هل عرفت الناسخ والمنسوخ، هذة الأية للتلاوة فقط لكن حكمها نُسخ بسورة التوبة، مع شكري فلماذا تقول انت أنه عندنا الوصية والحكم ببر المشركين ! في محاولة منك عن البحث عن شئ في محبة الغير في القرآن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عزيزي أفرام أن تقع في الخطأ نفسه الذي تقعون فيه دائما كنقاد للإسلام.. وهو أنكم تفسرون الدين الاسلامي على هواكم.. من انت يا اخي حتى تقرر أن هذه الآية من ضمن النوع الأول أو الثاني أو الثالث من النسخ؟؟ هناك علماء يقررون وهؤلاء لديهم العلم الكافي ليخبروك فلا تكن متسرعا أرجوك من اجل اثبات النقطة التي تريد الوصول اليها وتلوي عنق التفسير بحيث يتلاءم مع المفهوم الذي تريد ان تصل اليه.. وعلى كل حال أنت ترى في الفتوى نفسها أن هؤلاء العلماء استشهدوا بآية ذكر فيها البر لاهل الذمة وهي :"لَا يَنْهَاكُمُ اللَّهُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُم مِّن دِيَارِكُمْ أَن تَبَرُّوهُمْ وَتُقْسِطُوا إِلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ."{الممتحنة:8} ما يعني أن التفسير صحيح وقائم حول أن البر لأهل الذمة لم ينسخ حكمه، وإنما هو باقي والدلي عل هذا قول هؤلاء العلماء في الفتوى أنه : "وأما الآية التي ذكرت فهي في التعامل مع الكفار المحاربين، أما إذا كانوا ذميين أو معاهدين فإن العلاقة معهم  يجب أن يكون أساسها البر إليهم والعدل معهم والإنصاف لهم. " (يتحدثون عن الآية 29 من سورة التوبة). نصل الى خلاصة أن استنتاجك غير صائب لأان حكم البر لأهل الذمة لم يتم نسخه أبدا. فهلا اكتفيت بهذا التوضيح واعترفت بأنك مخطي؟ 




			ما زال تفسيرك الخاطئ مستمر
عن الزواج تقول ليس لدينا محبة قبل الزواج، ولعلك تقصد ليس لديك جنس وشهوة وإرتكاب المعاصي قبل الزواج، وهذا أيضا ما يرفضة الآنجيل ويوصينا بالقداسة والطهارة
المحبة المقصودة في المسيحية ليس الجنس، وعجبي على ثقافة تفسر كل شئ بمفهوم جنسي، لكن آعذرك فأنت نتاج فكر فسر كل شئ جنسي حتى الجنة صورها بيت دعارة جنسي، مع حور العين والولدان المخلدون والخمر واللبن.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بالغت قليلا هنا وبشكل مؤذي مرة أخرى.. فإلى متى هذا التسرع في القاء التهم هكذا؟ أرجو منك الحرص على احترامي كما أحرص على احترامك ولست نتاج فكر فسر كل شيء جنسي على حد قولك .. ولطفا أن تراعي الكلمات التي تكتبها لصمان استمرارية الحوار بشكل منصف. أولا لم اتحدث عن الجنس أبدا ولم أذكره وليس الزواج بالضرورة جنس فلماذا تطرقت الى مفهوم الجنس؟؟ هل لأنك تريد أن تفتح موضوعا آخر تهرب اليه من موضوعنا الاصلي؟  أم لأنك من محبي الجنس ولا يعني لك الزواج الا جنسا؟؟ 
وبما أنك فسرت لي معنى المحبة عندك فدعني أفسر لك معنى الزواج عندنا:
الزواج = ود ومحبة ورأفة ورحمة واستمرار للجنس البشري (الجنس البشري لا أقصد بها الجنس والدعارة  )... الزواج هو الحياة هو التعاون والتضامن هو العفة والطهارة هو السعادة الخ الخ الخ......
فلماذا لم ترى في كلمة الزواج الا الجنس؟؟؟؟؟  عيب عليك معنا بنات هنا 




			أما عن قولك أنك إن لم تسمئ أحد أولادك بأسم محمد ليس معناه العدواة لهذا الإسم، نعم أتفق معك
وأنا لم أتطرق إلى أسماء الأولاد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! لكن ماذا لو لم تذكر كلمة محمد على لسانك طول عمرك وفي رسالتك. إليس هذا هو العدواة؟؟؟
لماذا لم تذكر كلمة محبة في رسالة سماوية يقولون عنها أنها شملت كل جوانب حياة الدنيا !!!!!!!!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هل تمزح يا أفرام؟ لم اقل انك تطرقت لأسماء الأولاد وإنما هو مجرد مثال للقياس.. القصد أنك إن لم تذكر كلمة ما فهذا لا يعني انك ضدها.. وعلى كل حال هل أنت تحب محمد؟؟؟ لا اعتقد لأنكم كثيرا ما تنتقدونه..يعني هذا أن ذكرك لكلمة ما لا يعني أنك تحبها ايضا.. ههههه.. فقد ذكرتم اسم نبينا وانتم لا تحبونه.. الخلاصة البسيطة جدا جدا أن ذكر كلمة ما لا يعني أنك معها أو ضدها.. صعبة هذه؟؟ أما قولك أنك إن لم تذكر كلمة على لسانك طوال عمرك فهذا يعني أنك عدو لها.. صار هذا لعب عيال يا افرام.. دعنا من فضلك نمر من هذه النقطة لأنها صارت مملة وأنت تلوي عنقها لتتلاءم مع ما تريد أن تصل اليه ولكنك لاتنجح في هذا مع الاسف.. يعني انت هل تعلم بنجم في السماء اسمه Mu Ursae Majoris؟؟ انت لا تعلم عنه ولم تذكر اسمه ابدا فهل يعني هذا انك تكرهه او انه عدوك؟؟ هذا سخف غير مفهوم وهذه قاعدة غير سليمة.




			نقطة آخرئ حلو كتير أقول أين الأيات التي تّحض على القتال وأستند عليها أصحاب الحروب
أقتبست قول شخص بشري يُصيب ويخطئ في رائيه، لا أحد كامل
أما عن الأية أنا ما راح أفسر لك، لكن أنت كمسلم أقرا الأية وشوف لو فيها شى خاص بالحرب
نهاية الأية تقول ويتبعني"هذا قول المسيح" فهل المسيح حارب لنتبع حروبه !!!!!!!!!!!!
الصليب ليس قتل الآخرين بل الألم والموت من آجل المسيح
فتابع المسيح الحقيقي هو من يموت لأجل المسيح ولا يقتل آحد وهذا صار في عصور الإضطهاد والقتل، الملايين عبر العصور ماتوا في سبيل إيمانهم بالمسيح، وهولاء لم يقتلوا آحد بل قُتلوا في سبيل إيمانهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يا عزيزي افرام.. إن الذي تصفه بأنه مجرد بشر يخطئ ويصيب كان اعلى سلطة دينية مسيحية .. يعني تقريبا لا احد في زمانه يفهم الكتاب المقدس اكثر منه منطقيا.. وغن كان هو يخطيء لأانه بشري فأنا أتفهم هذا ولتعلم ان من المسلمين أيضا من يخطؤون وأنه ليس من العدل والانصاف أن تحكم على الاسلام بخطأ المسلمين الذين لم يفهموا القصد من آيات القتال.. هل طلبت شيئا صعبا؟؟ ولتعلم أن المسلمين أيضا من ماتوا من أجل ايمانهم بالله وهم بالآلاف ةعلى أيدي من يؤمنتون بالمسيح!! ولا يمكن أن يلام المسيح على ذلك ولا يمكن أن يلام الاسلام على فعل من لم يفهم قصده. أليس هذا هو العدل؟؟




			آخر شئ مضحك عن الكذب في الإسلام:
كانوا ثلاثة أنت ذكرت واحدة رابعة ما كنت عارفها
إلى متى لا تتعلمون مواجهه الواقع دون اللجوء إلى الكذب !! سمعت أفلام عن جواسيس أنكشفوا فقالوا صراحة لا يُمكن أن نخبركم بشى عن بلادنا حتى ولو قتلوتنا !!!
عن حالة تحليل الكذب بين الرجل والمرأة، هل هو للإنقاذ شخص محكوم عليه بالإعدام أم لأجل التستر على كل الخفايا والخداع بين الرجل والمرأة؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أما عن المثال الذي اعطيتك فالقصد منه ان تعلم ان هناك حالات يجب الكذب فيها لتفادي خسائر وكوارث أكبر من مجرد كذبة بسيطة لا تضر.. فمتى ستتعلم أن تفهم القصد من الأمثلة؟؟؟ ثالث مرة تفسر المثال بطريقة مختلفة ولا تحاول فهم القصد منه. أما عن الكذب بين الزوجين فهذا له أصول وقواعد ومش يعني المدام تروح تسهر برا البيت وبعدين لما يجي زوجها وما يلقاهاش في البيت تقول له كنت عند جارتي!! هذا فهم كاريكاتوري سخيف جدا.. فهل ستحاولون التمتع ببعض الجدية والعلمية في انتقاد الآخرين ام ستواصلون درب الهزل هذا؟؟ يا عزيزي افرام لتعلم أكثر عن الكذب بين الزوجين والذي كبرتموه كثيرا واكثر مما يجب (مما يدل عن العجز عن العثور على انتقاد جاد حقيقي فتضطرون لتكبير مثل هذه الاشياء للأسف) على كل حال اذهب الى هذه الصفحة واقرأ عن أمثلة الكذب المسموحة بين الزوجين، منها مثلا إذا سأل الرجل زوجته هل تحبه فلتقل نعم إذا كان من النوع العصبي واللي صعب النقاش معه تفاديا لأزمة بينهما قد تهدم زواجهما.. يعني ايهما أفضل يا استاذ افرام.. كذبة صغيرة فتقول نعم تحبه ومع الوقت قد تبدأ تحبه فعلا أم تقول لا تحبه مما قد يِدي إلى هدم الزواج؟؟؟ عندنا الأولى أفضل.. 

تعليق اخير على قصتك الجميلة مع سائق السرفيس كما تسميه..احترم جدا هذا الموقف الرائع الذي قمت به وهو رغبتك الشديدة في عدم الكذب.. لكن هل تحزر؟؟ أنا أيضا مثلك (رغم اني مسلم تصدق؟؟ ههههه) أرفض الكذب تماما واعتبره في مثل هذا الموقف غير جائز بالمرة.. مكانك كنت نزلت من السرفيس تفاديا لأي مشاكل لأنني لن اضطر للكذب أبدا من أجل هذا السائق المخالف للقانون.. ولكن دعني اسألك يا اخي أفرام، هل تصرفك هذا سيفعله اي مسيحي غير متدين وغير ملتزم بالمسيحية بشكل صحيح؟؟؟ الجواب هو لاوألف لا.. يعني الأمر يتعلق بمدى تدين الإنسان سواء كان مسيحي أو مسلم..وليس بالدين نفسه... فكن دقيقا يا اخي العزيز وكن عادلا..
سلام*


----------



## fredyyy (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*Spiritual*
*معلش يا فريدي يا خوي يعني إنت اتهمتني إني بعبدش الله*

*أنا لا أتعرض لك شخصياً ولكن أقف أمام المعتقدات الخاطئة بكل حزم وصلابة *

*والقاعدة العامة التي ُتوزَن بها الأمور *

*أن كل فكر يقرَّبني الى الله القدوس هو فكر صحيح *

*وكل فكر يسمو بي بعيداً عن النجاسة هو من الله*

*وكل شخص يبعدني عن الله ويهبط بي إلى الشهوات والنجاسة هو من إبيلس*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

* المسيحية بتقول الله تلاته ....*

*هل عَرِفت لماذا أقف أمام أقوالك بكل صرامة *

*فأقوالك تنسب الى المسيحية ما ليست عليه*

*فالله يُعلن عن نفسه بأنه الله الواحد المثلث الآقانيم *

*في تميُّز كامل دون إنفصال ... وإتحاد كامل دون إمتزاج*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

* يعني الاتنين بآمنوا إنه الله واحد ...*

*الله في المسيحية إله قدوس واحد ... والآخرين يعبدون ما نطلق عليه إله النجاسة *

*هذا وصف للحاله دون التعرض للأشخاص*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

إذاً إيش الفرق بين الإلهين ؟؟

الفرق في الملحوظة السابقة
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

 .... بيهموش هالتعريف ......(الثالوث)

وهذا يؤكد أنه لا يعبد الله
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

 إذا منكون متفقين إن التنين بيعبدوا نفس الرب ونفس الاله.. 

لسنا متفقين

وهنا أقوض كل معتقداتك وأكذب كل فكرك
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

الاختلاف في الطريقة...

إختلاف الطريقة يؤدي الى إختلاف النهايه الأبدية
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

 طيب دخيلك أنا هالإنسان المسكين اللي بحب الله وبحب المسيح وبعمل خير وعمري ما أذيت حدا ولا سرقت أو عملت زنا وولا إشي وبحمد ربنا في كل لحظة بتسميني شرير؟؟ شو الشر اللي ارتكبته دخلك؟؟ 

هنفرض أنك لم تعمل خطية عملية في حياتك 

فقولك أن الله في المسيحية ثلاثة أجزاء 

هي خطية تستحق عليها الموت الأبدي في النار 

لقد حذرتك كثيراً وأنت تتكلم عن الله وأنت لا  ُتبالى 

في مناقشاتك معنا أنت لا تؤذينا بكلامك ... لكن تدون ما في قلبك ليحاسبك الله عليه
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

وبالنسبة للأنبياء الصادقين.. كل الأنبياء اللي نذكروا بالإنجيل صح؟؟ كلهم صادقين وكلهم موجودين في ..... ومافيش واحد مش موجود.. 

لا لا لا هناك أسماء أنبياء غير موجودين (هذا ليس موضوعنا)
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

 زي ما بتقول ما بيخشش الجنة والا بيخش؟؟ 

أنا لم أقل مبيخشش الجنة كذبة جديدة لكني قلت 
 
ولن نوجد أمام الله بأجسادنا الترابية 
لأن الترابي لا يدخل الى حضرة الله​ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

إيش وضع الناس عندك من عهد آدم عليه السلام لحد السيد المسيح؟؟ شو وضعهم؟؟ كلهم حايخشوا النار؟؟ عشانهم ترابيين على قولتك؟؟ 

طبعاً ليس الجميع ذاهبون الى النار (وهذا ليس موضوعنا)
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

يعني بتقول ما بدكاش تؤمن ...... بتعبيرك عشان ما ترجعش للنجاسة ... يعني إنت بتقر إن كل ما قبل المسيح نجاسة ؟؟ 

ركز معايا .... وصايا الناس بعد المسيح هو النجاسة وليس قبل المسيح 
*


----------



## fredyyy (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*Spiritual*
* وبيعتبرهم واحد .. "ولا نفرق بين أحد منهم"" *

*ليسو واحد ... وهناك فرق بينهما*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*عمره ما اتهم ... *

*إيضاح الواقع ليس إتهام ... لكن حبيبي ركز في معرفة الحق الإلهي*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*... كل واحد من عهد آدم عليه السلام حتى عهد .... عليه السلام في الجنه... *

*كلام خاطئ يعوزك الرجوع الى كلمة الله في الكتاب المقدس*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*بس الله قال والذين هادوا والنصارى "" يعني المسيحية كلهم في الجنة.... *

*كلام خاطئ مرة أخرى ... بل المؤمنين المسيحيين فقط هم الذين سيذهبوا للفردوس *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

* يا زلمه مستحيل إشي يكون عكس التاني *

*إفتح موضوع جديد ناقش فيه الموضوع بتركيز*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وبالنسبة لسؤالي إنه درجة الرسول والنبي والقديس واحده في رأيك؟؟ فهمت منك إي غريب إن الرسول يحمل رسالة من الله وهاي صح 100% بس تقوللي النبي بيحمل نبوئة للناس عن إشي راح يحصل؟؟... عملته زي المنجمين؟؟ *

*نبوة أي تنبؤ بما سوف يحدث ليس من فكر النبي الخاص لكنها رسالة من الله *

*أي يضع الله كلامه في فمه فيتكلم بأقوال الله*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*يعني يتنبأ بحادثة والا مجموعة حوادث؟؟ مش عارف أنا........ شوف يا فريدي يا حبيبي.. النبي زي هود ويونس ولوط *

*يمكن تقصد يونان لكن يونس لا أعرفه*

*لوط لم يكم نبي ولا رسول ولكن يمثل المؤمن الضعيف الساكن وسط الأشرار  يعذب نفسه بالنظر الى شرهم كل يوم ولم يقودهم الى الله يوماً*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

* وبالنسبة للمدسوس إنت صح.. *

*الحد لله فهمت حاجة الله ينور طريقك*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*أما وجودنا أمام الله مش بالجسد الترابي.. بأيدك فيه 100% *

*ربنا يفتح عنيك أكثر وأكثر*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*... إحنا روح الله يا حبيبي يا فريدي ورح الله مش ممكن ما ترجع لله*

*لا لا لا لكن نحن ساكن فينا الروح القدس (روح الله)*

*وسوف نرجع اليه لنكون في محضره لأننا آمنا بموت المسيح لفدائنا فصارت لنا نصرة قيامته, وقوة إحيائه لنا, لتكون لنا الحياة الأبدية*


----------



## My Rock (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعترف وأنا مسيحي أن الإسلام إنساني*

*الموضوع طلع عن طوره و بدأ يحتوي اسلاميات و مسيحيات, اضافة الى هذا القسم ليس للحوارات الدينية*

*يغلق*


----------

